# شخصيات جميله ...!!!



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*منتدانا مليان بالشخصيات الجميله 
كل شخصيه منهم ليها حضور مميز ونكهه مختلفه عن غيره 
تلاقى عندنا القدوه ..تلاقى عندنا الاب والام.. تلاقى الاخ الكبير والاخت الحنون ..تلاقى براءة الطفوله وشقاوة الشباب..تلاقى الصداقه اللى بتتحدى حبستها ورا الشاشات وبتعدى بقوتها المسافات وبتتخطى كل الحدود
صدقونى كل عضو هنا محتاج نحكى عنه كتير ..
بنختلف اوقات وبنرجع نصفى وننسى ونكمل حياتنا مع بعض 
احنا قدرنا نخلق من منتدانا مجتمع متكامل 
المنتدى مش اداره والوان عضويات ..المنتدى هو انت وانا المنتدى هو كل عضو هنا 
بنبنيه سوا بوجودنا وبنشاطنا وبافكارنا بحبنا ليه ولبعض
منتدانا مُختلف عن غيره بينا كلنا 
ودى فرصه بقى نتكلم عن كل شخصيه جميله بنقابلها هنا ونوفيها حقها ونقول وجودها معانا قدملنا ايه واضاف ايه للمنتدى ​**أنتظرونى مع الشخصيه الاولى :Love_Mailbox:​*


----------



## AdmanTios (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*إبداع دائم و مواضيع فوق العادة
دوماً أختنا الغالية " Dona "

تسجيل " مُتابعة "
*


----------



## soul & life (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله على مواضيعك يا دونا افكارك جميلة ومواضيعك لها روح حلوة
متابعة ..*


----------



## روزي86 (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متااااااااااااااابعه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يستر​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 سبتمبر 2013)

لا تنسى / دونا
هى صديقة للجميع وخادمة للكل
الرب يباركك


----------



## +KiMO+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع ...


----------



## grges monir (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع ذو ابعاد حزنبولية  هههههههه


----------



## oesi no (19 سبتمبر 2013)

اما نشووووووووووووف 
انا اعرف ان المنتدى كله غفر هههههه فين الناس الجميله دى


----------



## white.angel (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*شخصيات جميله بس ... دة احنا عندنا باقه 
تسجيل متابعه :t16:*



oesi no قال:


> اما نشووووووووووووف
> انا اعرف ان المنتدى كله غفر هههههه فين الناس الجميله دى


*مين دول اللى غفر يا استاذنا ... :ranting:
تراجع عن اقوالك والا :yaka:*:t33:


----------



## thebreak-up (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*فكرة حلوة. تسجيل متابعة. *


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 سبتمبر 2013)

يعلم اللة ان في شخصيات انا اقدر اقول فيهم شعر لمدة سنتين وما اكونش خلصت ربع ما يستاهلو ا من المحبة والتقدير 
الرب يباركك
منتدانا مبارك بربنا وباعضائة ومشرفية


----------



## +ماريا+ (19 سبتمبر 2013)

فكره جميله دونا 
وزى ما قالت وايت احنا عندنا باقه 
من الشخصيات الجميله 
والخدام المباركين 
متابعه طبعا


----------



## اليعازر (19 سبتمبر 2013)

بالفعل يا دونا منتدانا مليء بالشخصيات الرائعة،

وانا شخصياً، كل شخصيّة فيه قد علمتني أموراً كثيرة.

منتدانا "مدرسة" ونحن جميعاً طلاباً نتعلم منه وفيه.

نُغْني تجاربنا ونصقلها من خلال تواصلنا على صفحات منتدانا.

ربنا يباركك ويبارك الجميع.

.


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله عليكى يا دودو وعلى افكارك 
دايما مواضيعك مميزة 
فعلا المنتدى مليان بالشخصيات الجميلة 
والصداقات والاخوة الى صعب تلاقيها فى اى مكان تانى 
انا عن نفسى عملت صداقات هنا فى المنتدى صعب انى اعملها فى الحياه العادية 
ربنا يديم المحبة والاخوة بين كل الاعضاء
متابعة بشغف 
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متاااااااااااااااااابعة
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (19 سبتمبر 2013)

المنتدى مش اداره والوان عضويات ..
المنتدى هو انت وانا المنتدى هو كل عضو هنا 

بصراحه عجبتني هذه العباره
ومن هذا المنطلق الالواني
يثبت فورا

:yaka:    :yaka:    :yaka:

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع بس انجزي


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2013)

متابعه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*أول شخصيه أحب ابدأ بيها معاكوا هى شخصيه جميله بجد
انضم لاسرتنا يوم  
27-07-2008 
هو انسان صاحب شخصيه ملائكيه 
أعتقد مفيش اتنين على سطح منتدانا ممكن يختلفوا على حبه واحترامه
أنا شخصيااا بحبه جدااااااا وبحترمه وبحس بوجوده أنه سبب بركه للمنتدى 
اتعلمت منه التفانى والتواضع وهدوء الخدمه وبساطتها
محبته للجميع منهجه فى التعامل دايمااا
معتقدش فى مره أنه كان طرف فى اى مشكله ولا حتى كان له فى يوم شكوى من حد
انا عارفه انى مهما اتكلمت عنه مش هوفيه حقه 
بتمنى له كل الصحه والعافيه 
ويااا رب دايماااا يفضل منورنا بوجوده ويفضل دايماا مثال للخدمه كما يجب أن تكون
يااااااااااه نسيت اقولكوا بتكلم عن مين 
بكره بقى وعليكوااا خير لو معرفتوش لوحدكوا هبقى اغششكوا اسمه ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*عروووووووووووستى *​


----------



## اليعازر (19 سبتمبر 2013)

ده حبيبنا واستاذنا النهيسى..

أنا شخصياً تعلمت منه الهدؤ والتواضع ..وحب الجميع.

ربنا يباركه ويبارك لنا بوجوده في منتدانا الحبيب.

.


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*الله على افكارك يا دونا 
موضوع جميل جدا و فكرته حلوة اووووووووووووي
و انا بسجل متابعة طبعا ​*


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز دونا 
كما تعودنا منك دائما واكيد متابعة ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ممكن استاذ النهيسي

او استاذ صوت صارخ

هههههههه حاسه اني بحل مسابقه​


----------



## grges monir (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الاب الحانى هنا للكل
النهيسى


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد استاذنا النهيسي


----------



## grges monir (20 سبتمبر 2013)

دونا سافرت الغردقة تانى ولا اية
اية دة كلة ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأب الحبيب الأستاذ النهيسى

قدوة رأئعة للهدوء والاتضاع والعطاء

ربنا يباركه​*


----------



## geegoo (20 سبتمبر 2013)

متابع  و عرفت أ/ النهيسي قبل ما يقولوا صدقيني


----------



## aymonded (20 سبتمبر 2013)

هو طبعاً الوحيد اللي عمري ما شفت له شكوى ولا احتكاك بأي شخص مهما ما حدث
وبهدوء بيتكلم وبيضع الموضوع بدون أن يشعر أحد بوجوده الهادئ للغاية
هو الأخ الحبيب *النهيسي*
_________________

إلهنا الحي يباركه ويعطيه نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس
ويقويه بشدة ويغمره سلامه الفائق آمين فآمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع جداا

ومتابعه في الصف الاول : )​


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*  بابا النهيسى انا بحس بمشاعر الاب ناحيته 
لانى بشوف فيه حنية الاب وخوفه على ولاده وافتقاده ليهم وطيبة قلبه وحنانه 
بجد من اطيب الشخصيات فى المنتدى 
ومحبته لكل الناس وبساطته وافتقاده دايما لينا كلنا 
لو اتكلمنا عليه اكيد هنحتاج وقت طويل 
ربنا يديله الصحة وطولة العمر ويفضل دايما وسطينا 
*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (21 سبتمبر 2013)

*أوعى تنسينا استاذه* *Dona Nabil*


----------



## +febronia+ (21 سبتمبر 2013)

متابعه .. ​


----------



## grges monir (21 سبتمبر 2013)

انسوا دونا 
الدراسة دخلت ووراها مذاكرة ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*طبعااا الكلام عن استاذنا الغالى النهيسى لا ينتهى
حقيقى مفيش كلام يوفيه حقه مهما اتكلمنا عنه
صلواتنا لأجله واجل شفائه 
ربنا يرجعهولنا بسرعه ويفرحنا بوجوده وسطينا ويمتعنا بمشاعر الطيبه والمحبه والافتقاد 
++ امييين ++​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 سبتمبر 2013)

*ونقلب من تانى فى صفحات المنتدى ونطلع بشخصيه جميله جديده
الشخصيه المره دى نسائيه 
انضمت لاسرتنا يوم 29-06-2008 
لو اتكلمت انا عليها مش هخلص النهارده ولا هتكفينى فيها 100 مشاركه
هى حبيبتى وصاحبتى واختى اللى لما بتغيب بحس حياتى كلها ناقصه حاجه 
تقدروا تقولوا عايشين على امل ربنا يجمعنا ف يوم وبنصلى علشان ده يحصل
هى شخصيه حبوبه بتتابع وبتشجع وبتهتم حتى بالاعضاء الجدد وبتفتقد الغايب حتى وسط انشغالها
انسانه عقلانيه فى نقاشها فى اى موضوع بتقدم النصيحه بكل محبه 
اينعم هى لسه مغيره اسمها من وقت قريب بس انا بحب اوقات اناديها باسمها الاولانى 
يا رب ما تعرفوها ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ونقلب من تانى فى صفحات المنتدى ونطلع بشخصيه جميله جديده
> الشخصيه المره دى نسائيه
> انضمت لاسرتنا يوم 29-06-2008
> لو اتكلمت انا عليها مش هخلص النهارده ولا هتكفينى فيها 100 مشاركه
> ...



* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاجابه 

*​*tamav maria 
*


----------



## aymonded (22 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههه عياد وكالة رويتر والمخابرات المنتداتيه عرفتها
انت بتشتغلي مع أقوى جهاز مخابرات في المنتديات العربية هههههههههههههه
______________________________________
بجد هي إنسانة رائعة هادية وفي منتهى الاحترام الشديد مملوءه محبة من الله
واعتقد انها شخصية مميزة في المنتدى حقيقي، مش كلام طبعاً
واعتقد ان الكل هايتفق معايا في نفس ذات التعبيرات
إلهنا الحي يعطيها نعمة ويفرح قلبها دائماً آمين
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 سبتمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه عياد وكالة رويتر والمخابرات المنتداتيه عرفتها
> انت بتشتغلي مع أقوى جهاز مخابرات في المنتديات العربية هههههههههههههه
> *
> ​



*ههههههههههههههههههه
:08::08::08:
*​


----------



## اليعازر (22 سبتمبر 2013)

netta هي من أوائل الاعضاء الذين اخذوا بيدي وساعدوني....

مملؤة محبة ، وتحب الخدمة ..

ربنا يباركها.

.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2013)

أستاذي ألغالى جدا على قلبى.. ده الأب الطيب.. إلى يشجع و يفتقد. فى محبه و هدوء و جمال... هو ملاك جميل فى المنتدى.. الرب يباركه و يبارك صحته و عائلته


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أول شخصيه أحب ابدأ بيها معاكوا هى شخصيه جميله بجد
> انضم لاسرتنا يوم
> 27-07-2008
> هو انسان صاحب شخصيه ملائكيه
> ...




هذا من فيض ذوقك ومحبتك وطيبه قلبك
الموضوع فكرته جميله جدا
بشكرك جدا جدا​


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2013)

​* الأخت الغاليه جدا وجدا

*
*​tamav maria 

عاملت معها هنا وفى منتدى آخر
أنسانه طيبه جدا
وتخدم فى صمت
بحترمها جدا جدا
ربنا يباركها وأسرتها آمين

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نيتتااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
 حبيبت قلبى السكره-- الى بتصبح و تمسى على كل الاعضاء هههه و مشهوره طبعا بموضوعها بتاع الصباح و المسا على الناس الكويسه هههههههههههههههههه
بحب اسمها الاولانى اكثر يمكن علشان واخده عليه و على اسم جدتى 
دايما تفتقد الكل-- و دايما إجابتها جميله و فى هدوء و محبه--
 ربنا يباركها و يفرح قلبها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 سبتمبر 2013)

تموفه دي حبيبة قلبي
انا معرفتي بيها من فتره قليله
بس حاسة اني اعرفها من زماااااان جدا
بحب فيها قلبها الطيب وزوقها وافتقادها لكل الناس
هي حساسة جداا
وانا بحبها جدا جدا ♥​


----------



## tamav maria (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ونقلب من تانى فى صفحات المنتدى ونطلع بشخصيه جميله جديده
> الشخصيه المره دى نسائيه
> انضمت لاسرتنا يوم 29-06-2008
> لو اتكلمت انا عليها مش هخلص النهارده ولا هتكفينى فيها 100 مشاركه
> ...



*حبيبتي دانون*
*حقيقي انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاي علي كلامك الجميل 
ده انت شخصيه محبوبه ومتواضعه*
*تدخلي قلوب الجميع بدون استاذان*
*ومهما قلت لن اوفيك حقك*
*وشهادتي فيكي ها تكون مجروحه*
* ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اختي وحبيبتي وتوأم روحي* *وانشاءالله ربنا يحقق امالنا ونتقابل*
​* 

*


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تماف ماريا  انسانة طيبة ولذيذة محبتها للكل دايما عنوان مشاركتهابحب كل مشاركتها وبقرأها بتمعن  من الشخصيات المميزة فعلا فى المنتدى
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكى وعلى اسرتك آمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 سبتمبر 2013)

تماف ماريا شخصيه محبوبه من الجميع لتواضعها وذوئها العالى 
من اجمل شخصيات اللى ممكن تقابلها فى المنتدى


----------



## AdmanTios (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*الأحباء الغاليين أستاذنا الغالي " النهيسى "
و أختنا الرائعة " tamav maria " من أروع
الشخصيات التي أنعم بها رب المجد علينا
بأسرة المنتدي فهم لا يبخلون أو يدخرون
أي جُهد أو مُساعدة أو إشادة للآخرين .

فهنيئاً لنا نحن أولاً بالمقام الأول و شكراً
مُجدداً أختنا الغالية " Dona " علي طرح
مثل هذه النوعية من المواضيع التي تستحق الإشادة

أسرة المنتدي مُمتئلة بنعمة رب المجد علي جميع
خُدامه بمختلف المواهب و النعم التي عليهم جميعاً
و سيأتي اليوم الذي نبوح عما تحمله قلوبنا تجاههم قريباً
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم هو غائب ولكنه حاضر ف قلوبنا 
مش هقول انضم لاسرتنا لأنه يُعتبر من المؤسسين للاسره 
08-10-2005 ايووووووون ف  2005 محدش يتخض شكله جه قبل روك اساسا هههههههههه
خادم جميل افتقدنا خدمته ووجوده المثمر وقلمه المميز 
انسان ف التعامل لاقصى درجه وعالمستوى الشخصى هو انسان غالى عندى جدااا
خدم ف المنتدى لفتره كبيره جداااا ووصل للون ال........
ما انا لو قلت هتعرفوه وانا مش عاوزه عياد يعرفه هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم هو غائب ولكنه حاضر ف قلوبنا
> مش هقول انضم لاسرتنا لأنه يُعتبر من المؤسسين للاسره
> 08-10-2005 ايووووووون ف  2005 محدش يتخض شكله جه قبل روك اساسا هههههههههه
> خادم جميل افتقدنا خدمته ووجوده المثمر وقلمه المميز
> ...


2005 يعني قبل  اصلا مااتولد انا :t33:

الصراحه انا عامله زي البطيخة ومعرفتش:smil13:




​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

2005 لا موعاش أنا على الكلام دا خالص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*استفانوس*

:blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *استفانوس*
> 
> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​



انا مستنياك انت تدخل علشان اعرف دونا بتتكلم عن مين :yaka: بصراحة لازم ابخرك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *استفانوس*
> 
> :blush2::blush2::blush2:​


استفانوس مين اعرفوش انا:smil13:
يارب تكون اجابتك صحيحه:love34:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انا مستنياك انت تدخل علشان اعرف دونا بتتكلم عن مين :yaka: بصراحة لازم ابخرك



* هههههههههههههه 
هي استغلت اني في الشغل ونزلت بالشخصيه 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استفانوس مين اعرفوش انا:smil13:
> يارب تكون اجابتك صحيحه:love34:​



* ده من مؤسسين المنتدي 
شخصيه فوق المحترمه 
سوري الجنيسه 
وصل لمشرف عام زي دونا كده 
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * ده من مؤسسين المنتدي
> شخصيه فوق المحترمه
> سوري الجنيسه
> وصل لمشرف عام زي دونا كده
> *​



انت بتجيب المعلومات دى منين وبعدين الراجل من مؤسسين المنتدى ومظنش انت كنت موجود بالمنتدى ساعتها والا تكون انت كمان من المؤسسين واحنا منعرفش:smil13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انت بتجيب المعلومات دى منين وبعدين الراجل من مؤسسين المنتدى ومظنش انت كنت موجود بالمنتدى ساعتها والا تكون انت كمان من المؤسسين واحنا منعرفش:smil13:



* سوسه بعيد عنك هههههههههههه
بصي هو المنتدي اتسس بس كان في عمود ناقص فا جابوني وقفت مكانه سندت المنتدي 3 سنين ومكنتش فاضي اسجل 
لما اتنبي بقي سجلت انا في 2008 ههههههههه
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * سوسه بعيد عنك هههههههههههه
> بصي هو المنتدي اتسس بس كان في عمود ناقص فا جابوني وقفت مكانه سندت المنتدي 3 سنين ومكنتش فاضي اسجل
> لما اتنبي بقي سجلت انا في 2008 ههههههههه
> *​



*ههههههههههه تحليل منطقى برضو 
يعنى من الاخر انت عياد ولا عمود متحيرنيش معاك*:ranting:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههههه تحليل منطقى برضو
> يعنى من الاخر انت عياد ولا عمود متحيرنيش معاك:ranting:



* انا عيمود :t33:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 سبتمبر 2013)

*( تيمو ) صديقتى العزيزة الغالية اللى كانت دايماً بتزورنى ببوكيهات ورد 
أصطباحة
:flowers::flowers::flowers:

الأستاذ النهيسى تعاملاتى معاه قليلة
لكن ساعات أصحى الصبح ألاقيه أحتل المنتدى بحوالى تلاتة وعشرين موضوع
:flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## soul & life (24 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( تيمو ) صديقتى العزيزة الغالية اللى كانت دايماً بتزورنى ببوكيهات ورد
> أصطباحة
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> 
> ...



:yaka::yaka: *يا ساتر كده استاذ النهيسى لازم يتبخر  شكلى هكون مبخرتية المنتدى الايام الجاية*


----------



## aymonded (24 سبتمبر 2013)

هو بصارحة أنا مش عارفه بس من الاسم كده بافتكر أول الشمامسة وأول الشهداء
طالباً من الله أن يعطيه كما أعطى أول شهيد وهو استفانوس ملء النعمة وفرح في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *( تيمو ) صديقتى العزيزة الغالية اللى كانت دايماً بتزورنى ببوكيهات ورد
> أصطباحة
> :flowers::flowers::flowers:
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
فكرتني  بحدائق الورد 
استاذنا حضرتك شخصيه الكل يفتخر بصداقته لك 
اشكرك للمداخله الرقيقه


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انا مستنياك انت تدخل علشان اعرف دونا بتتكلم عن مين :yaka: بصراحة لازم ابخرك



ههههههههههههه
مافيش حاجه تغيب عنك في المنتدي ده ياعياد 
زي مابيقولوا تعرف دبة النمله


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> مافيش حاجه تغيب عنك في المنتدي ده ياعياد
> زي مابيقولوا تعرف دبة النمله



ههههههههه هو عارف امكانيات نفسه وكاتب فى بروفيله
عضو سوسه:giveup:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

في حد جايب في سيرتي


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ههههههههه هو عارف امكانيات نفسه وكاتب فى بروفيله
> عضو سوسه:giveup:



ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> في حد جايب في سيرتي



ههههههههههه
لا ياباشا احنا بنقول انك عضو نشيط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اذا كان كده ماشي*
*بس انا مبارك مش نشيط
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 سبتمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اذا كان كده ماشي*
> *بس انا مبارك مش نشيط
> *​



ادارة المنتدى قامت ببعض التغييرات 
واصبح لقبك  يا عياد عيمود المنتدى السوسه المبارك النشيط


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ادارة المنتدى قامت ببعض التغييرات
> واصبح لقبك  يا عياد عيمود المنتدى السوسه المبارك النشيط



*كل ده 
دنا غلبااااااااااااااااان
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا  يوم   16-06-2008
 انسانه لا يختلف على حكمتها اتنين .. انسانه تزن كلماتها بميزان حساس
على المستوى الشخصى بعتبرها كاتمة اسرارى المؤتمنه ...لا اطمئن لاى موضوع يخصنى الا لو هى صلت لاجله
على مستوى الخدمه فى المنتدى هى خادمه تفرح وتستمتع بتعب الخدمه..عندها قدره عجيبه على المحبه والاحتواء
تجمع بين الحزم والتسامح والنصح المقبول فى خليط عجيب لا يملكه سوى الحبيبه ...
يمتنع عياد عن الرد علشان اجابته هتعتبر باطله علشان فى حد هنا الله يسامحه غششه الاجابه امبارح ههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا  يوم   16-06-2008
> انسانه لا يختلف على حكمتها اتنين .. انسانه تزن كلماتها بميزان حساس
> على المستوى الشخصى بعتبرها كاتمة اسرارى المؤتمنه ...لا اطمئن لاى موضوع يخصنى الا لو هى صلت لاجله
> على مستوى الخدمه فى المنتدى هى خادمه تفرح وتستمتع بتعب الخدمه..عندها قدره عجيبه على المحبه والاحتواء
> ...



* ههههههههههههههههه
طب مغيرتهاش ليه ؟

خلاص مش هقول انها ...
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أمة
حبيبة قلبى  *

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

تفتكري يعني الموضوع محتاج عياد المرة دية، لأ عارفين أنها الأم المحبوبة *أمة*، ويكفي اقول أنها أم وهارد تاني طبعاً بس لما ألاقي الكلام المناسب اللي اعبَّر بيه لأنها تستحق تعبير خاص مع وضعه في تصميم.... ​


----------



## soul & life (28 سبتمبر 2013)

حبيبتى وامى كاتمة اسرارى كمان ماما أمة ربنا يعطيها العافية والصحة ويديم لينا محبتها وخدمتها الرائعة
علفكرة يا دونا عرفتها من اول لحظة بس النت منه لله اخرنى فى الكتابة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*هى دونا بقت من الأنفزابوليين ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هى دونا بقت من الأنفزابوليين ؟*​


*من زمااااااااااااان هي وامه كمان
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*كده النتيجه
عياد 3
وعبود 1
*​


----------



## oesi no (28 سبتمبر 2013)

امة 
حبيبتى حبيبتى حبيبتى 
انا الى غششت عباد


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماما امة الكلام فيها محتاج صفح كتير 
بس انا هختصر ماما فى كام كلمة 
ماما امة المحبة الصادقة 
القلب الطيب المحب 
العقل المتزن 
بجد بحبها جدا مع انى مكنتش بتكلم معاها كتير الاول 
لكن بجد بحسها امى الحنينة الطيبة اللى بتفرح لفرح ولادها 
وتزعل لزعلهم محبتها كبييرة لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
لما اكوت محتاجة استفسر عن اى شىء اجرى عليها 
وترد عليا بكل تواضع*
*ربنا يخليكى لينا يا ماما ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
وتفضلى منورة المنتدى كله بمحبتك الكبيرة *​


----------



## أَمَة (28 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا  يوم   16-06-2008*​
> * انسانه لا يختلف على حكمتها اتنين .. انسانه تزن كلماتها بميزان حساس*
> *على المستوى الشخصى بعتبرها كاتمة اسرارى المؤتمنه ...لا اطمئن لاى موضوع يخصنى الا لو هى صلت لاجله*
> *على مستوى الخدمه فى المنتدى هى خادمه تفرح وتستمتع بتعب الخدمه..عندها قدره عجيبه على المحبه والاحتواء*
> ...




*أشكرك يا دونا يا حبيبتي على كلامك الحلو.*​ 
*العين تنظر من خلال نفس صاحبها.*
*النفس الطيبة ترى الطيبة*
* والجميلة ترى الجمال*
*والبريئة ترى البراءة.*​ 
*ما أجمل وما أعذب اقوالك يا رب:*​ 
*22. سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّراً*
*23. وَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ شِرِّيرَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ مُظْلِماً فَإِنْ كَانَ النُّورُ الَّذِي فِيكَ ظَلاَماً فَالظَّلاَمُ كَمْ يَكُونُ!*

*الرب يديمك يا دونا عينا ساهرة بمحبة *
*على هذا المنتدى الذي يتبارك بمحبة أعضائه.*​ 
*********​ 
*ارفع إعتذاري الى كل من ذًكرت أسماءهم*
*قبلي في هذا الموضوع ولم اشارك.*​ 
*فأنا لا أكون انفزيبل *
*إلا مضطرة لأني مشغولة ويكون وجودي للضرورة الأكبر*

*الرب يبارك الجميع في هذا المنتدى*
*من إدارة الى مشرفين وأعضاء مباركين وجدد*
*وأيضا القراء والزوار*
*آمين.*​


----------



## أَمَة (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*أرفع شكري الى جميع من كتب كلمة حلوة في حقي*
*واقبلوا ردي لكم الذي وصلكم في تقييمي كرسالة خاصة *

*سلام ونعمة من رب المجد يسوع المسيح - آمين*​


----------



## aymonded (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*احتار قلمي في كتابة رسالة أقدمها لأمي
فتركتها نهرٌ من الحب يجري 
فهو نسج من أفكــــار قلبي
وقد صار إمضائي ووصفي 
مكتوب في قلب أمي*




​


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 سبتمبر 2013)

شخصيه جميله جدا ومملوءه بركه 
وهى فعلا امة الرب لانها بتخدمه بأمانه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها 
ودونا بجد اختياراتك مميزه جدا


----------



## magdyzaky (28 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جامد ومتابع انشاااااااااااء الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*ماما امــــة القلب الحنون
اطيب قلب شوفته في الكون
دايما خايفه علينا بجنون
وبتصلينا علي طول في سكون
هي نبض القلب ونور العيون

♥ربنا يخليكي ليا ياامي♥
*



​


----------



## نجمة الثريا (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*جميييل*

* متــــــــــــــــــــــــــــابــــــــــــعة*​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 سبتمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا  يوم   16-06-2008
> انسانه لا يختلف على حكمتها اتنين .. انسانه تزن كلماتها بميزان حساس
> على المستوى الشخصى بعتبرها كاتمة اسرارى المؤتمنه ...لا اطمئن لاى موضوع يخصنى الا لو هى صلت لاجله
> على مستوى الخدمه فى المنتدى هى خادمه تفرح وتستمتع بتعب الخدمه..عندها قدره عجيبه على المحبه والاحتواء
> ...



*حيث يكون للأمومة " عنوان " 
تكون هي أمي الحبيبة " أمة "

من ينبض قلبُها و يفيض حنان للجميع
محبة قلب تشمل جميع الأحباء بمختلف الأطياف
أمي الحبيبة التي تشع حناناً و دفئاً يستمد منها
الجميع ضياء الأمل و الفرح  ..... مهما كتبنا من مُجلدات
فلن نوفيك حقك و قدرك الكبير بالقلوب كأم غالية للجميع
تُنثرين عطر المحبة إينما تتواجدين أمي الحنون ....

خالص الشكر من القلب لأختنا الغالية " Dona "
علي إتاحة هذه الفرصة الرائعة للتعبير عما يجول
به الخاطر و فرصة إظهار مشاعرنا نحو أحباؤونا الغاليين
و من أغلي و أحب من أمي الغالية الحبيبة " أمة "

سلام و نعمة رب المجد تملاء قلوب جميع الأحباء
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 سبتمبر 2013)

الام الحنونه-- الى قلبها مش بينسى حد--
و دايما فاكرا الكل فى صلاتها و بتتابع كمان نتائج الصلاه-- مش بتصلى مره و خلاص---
حكيمه -- هاديه-- حنونه--بتتئنه و بتتابع-- كتير الاقى موضوع شاركت فيه من فطره و الاقيها تبداء الموضوع من اوله و تمسك مشاركه مشاركه و الاقى التعليق الجميل وصل لى فى التقييم 
 الرب يباركها و يبارك حياتها و اسرتها و يفرح قلبها دايما -- امييين


----------



## white.angel (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*اكيد بتتكلمى عن الجميله "أمه"*
*بشعر انها من سيدات الزمن الجميل " ليدى " كدة *
*وحنونه وذكيه وحكيمه ... *
*ماتشرفتش بالتعامل الشخصى معاها  .. *
*بس من التوبيكس والكومنتس شايفاها حد حلو اوووووى ...*
*ربنا يحافظلنا عليها .. بركه فى وسطينا *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2013)

*سمعت إن أستاذة أمة بتدى تقييمات

أمة زى الفل و 100 فل و عشرة

ها فين التقييم ؟؟*


----------



## كلدانية (29 سبتمبر 2013)

استاذة امة شخصية غالية  وطيبة ومحبة للكل وبركة كبيرة لنا
ربنا يباركها في خدمتها المميزة ويحفظها للاسرتها 


​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (30 سبتمبر 2013)

*امي الحنونة امة
لم اتعامل معها شخصيا 
بس من متابعتي ليها 
بحس انها جوهرة 
ف ردودها و حكمتها 
و محبتها للكل 
و الطيبة اللي من غير ما تعرف هي مين سنها او شكلها 
تحس بحنية و طيبة الامومة 
بجد ربنا يخليكي لينا يا امنا الحنونة 
ربنا يباركك بكل بركة 
و يفرح قلبك دايما 
و يحافظ عليكي 
يا ام غالية على كل القلوب​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا يوم 11-02-2009 
على المستوى الشخصى هو اخويا الغالى اتعلمت منه المحبه بلا حدود وبلا حساب
اسلوبه جميل مع الجميع رغم مجال خدمته الشائكه الا انه بيوزن كلامه بميزان حساس واسلوب لا يجرح
بنفتقده كتير علشان انشغاله بعمله وباسرته الجميله 
ربنا يدبرله كل اموره ويسنده فى كل مهامه وحقيقى هو من الناس اللى دايماا ف صلواتى 
روح نام انت يا عيااااااااااد ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جيالي وانا مريض ومش بفتح جهاز

ما علينا


الياس السرياني


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> جيالي وانا مريض ومش بفتح جهاز
> 
> ما علينا
> 
> ...


اولا سلامتك ياعياد

بس مش معقول كدا

سيب فرصة لزمايلك يجاوبوا مره ياخي:wub:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ربنا يخليك لينا يا اخويا عياد 
ويكملك الشفاء
وبعدين دول 6 مسامير بس 
متعملهمش حكاية 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اولا سلامتك ياعياد
> 
> بس مش معقول كدا
> 
> سيب فرصة لزمايلك يجاوبوا مره ياخي:wub:​



الله يسلمك يا طنط
طب منا استنيت خمس دقايق علي ما جاوبت
فرصه دي ولا مش فرصه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا يا اخويا عياد
> ويكملك الشفاء
> وبعدين دول 6 مسامير بس
> متعملهمش حكاية
> ​



سبعه حضرتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ان كانو سبعة 
يبقي نيجي نسال عليك 
كدة الموضوع كبير 
مين مسالش عليك 
واحنا نغلس علية 
قولي 
نغلس تغليسة 
من الصعيد
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> ان كانو سبعة
> يبقي نيجي نسال عليك
> كدة الموضوع كبير
> مين مسالش عليك
> ...



ههههههههههه
لا خليها علينا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الله يسلمك يا طنط
> طب منا استنيت خمس دقايق علي ما جاوبت
> فرصه دي ولا مش فرصه


خمس دقايق ؟
لا عداك العيب وازح الصراحه:dance:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش احنا الكبار برضة 
والكبير لازم يسامح
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خمس دقايق ؟
> لا عداك العيب وازح الصراحه:dance:​



مش كده والنبي


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2013)

الياس بحبه عشان اسمه مثل اسم زوجي واسم اخويا​بس في الحقيقة هو مثال طيب للشاب المسيحي
اخلاق وتهذيب وسيرة عطرة​ 
من كل قلبي اتمنى له ولعائلته الحلوة كل الخير
ربنا يباركه ويباركها لكي يتمجد اسمه القدوس فيهم​​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ الياس السرياني
من سوء حظي اني متعملتش معاه قبل كدا
ولكن من كلام الاعضاء عنه
واضح جدا ان سيرته عطرة
وانه من اهم اعمدة المنتدي
ربنا يبارك خدمته
ويعوض تعب محبته
امين
+
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأبن الغالى إلياس شخصية لا نجد مثله كثير في زماننا
أبن حنون
خدوم
محب
ربنا يباركه ويبارك اسرته*​


----------



## soul & life (2 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كمان معرفهوش ودا لسوء حظى  لكن من كلامكم و شهادة ماما أمة وبابا صوت 
كدة من المؤكد انه شخصية رائعة ربنا يباركه  .. معاكى حق يا دونا باسم الصليب المنتدى فيه شخصيات هايلة بصراحة كلهم اروع من بعض ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى و القائمين عليه جميعا


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2013)

الأخ الحبيب إلياس يمكن مش اعرفه كتير
بسبب صمته في المنتدى ولكني اعتقد انه شخصية حلوة هادئة
كنت اتمنى اعرفه أكتر بس حاسس انه غايب بقاله فترة
​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الياس السرياني
انا معرفوش اوى
بس من الكلام باين عليه اخ فاضل ومحترم​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]إليااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس*​
*[FONT=&quot]إذا ذُكرت الأخلاق ذُكر إلياس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وإذا ذُكرت معانى التهذيب ...ذُكر إلياس[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أبو البنات الغالى ....وااااااااااااااااااحشنى [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (4 أكتوبر 2013)

افتقدنا مشاركاتة الفوق رائعة بسبب اغلاق القسم الاسلامى
انسان رائع بحق واسلوبة رائع فى الكتابة


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> معلش احنا الكبار برضة
> والكبير لازم يسامح
> ​



* الكبير ربنا هههههههههه
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 أكتوبر 2013)

آخى اليأس الغالي..  أول ما دخلت حصل موقف كدا. سوء تفاهم ههههههه و من يومها هو من اغلى الناس عليا ..... بس مش سمعاله صوت من ساعة الإسلامى ما قفل .. و فى نفس الوقت الرب رزقه بتوئم .. يعنى جت ترتيب من الرب علشان يركز مع الأم الغلبانه فى راعيه الاثنين هههههه دى دعواتها أكيد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.
اكتشفت إنه ضليع فى اللغة الألمانيه .. Nicht wahr mein Freund ? 
Hoffe dir geht es immer gut. 
 بتمنى يشارك أكثر و الرب يفرح قلبه و يبارك له بيته و أولاده و يملاء حياته سلام .


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الموضوع ده نام ليه 
اوعي تكوني نسيتيه ؟
*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الياس السرياني
لحسن حظي
اول شخص اتعامل معه بصفة مشرف
له الدور الكبير بتعلقي بالمنتدى من خلال اخلاقه ادبه اسلوبه الاخوي الجميل
انسان رائع بكل معنى الكلمه
الرب يباركك ويحفظك وعائلتك

.....​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 20-06-2012 
انسانه حقيقى قلبها مليان بالمحبه تكلمها تحس انها اختك او بنت عمك حد قريب كده من قلبك
بتحب المنتدى من كل قلبها وبتحب كل الناس محبه حقيقيه 
 بتزعل وبتنسى وبتسامح من قلبها (بحرجك أهو رسمى ) فاهمانى طبعاااا هههههههه
انسانه الكل هنا بيحبها وبيحترمها وأصبح من الصعب جدااا نتخيل المنتدى من غيرها ومن غير مشاركاتها العسل زيها
روح يا عياد بسرعه شوف مين بينده عليك هناك ههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*رورو ايهاب *


*ال بيندهلي ال 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو ايهاب *
> 
> 
> *ال بيندهلي ال
> *​


*اعوذ بالله منك مفيش حاجة تقف قدامك ابدا 
ده انا نفسى معرفتش هى بتتكلم عن مين هههههههههه 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (7 أكتوبر 2013)

بتقول فيكي شعر وعياد مستني تكتب السؤال 
انتا قاموس يا عياد
فعلا رورو اخت للكل 
بس كائنات ليلية 
خلي بالك
​


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*رورو ... من ارق البنات اللى اتعاملت معاهم .. 
وتحسى انها مش متكلفه ... وبسيطه جداً ... 
وعليها افكاااار نيره :smile01 *
*بنوته متستحقش ان حد يزعلها او يقولها حاجة وحشه خالص ... :t23:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيبت. قلبى . السكره الجميله. إلى مش عأرفا. أوصفها أزاى . دائما تسئل عليا و على الكل .. مثال للمحبه الحقيقيه فعلا .. مش. عأرفا وفيها حقها .. محبتها بتفيض و تدلدق. هههههههههههههه 
عملت لى موضوع مخصوص مليان محبه على العام و خلاتنى مش عأرفا استخبئ فين .. بتخلينئ خجلانه من نفسى من كتر محبتها الجميله .. ده غير إنها من شله بيسو.. فينك. أعبود.. هههههههه
هئ من وطاويط الليل بات ومان ههههههه
طالعه لاختها بتول.. هههه 
بحبها جدا و الكلام مش هيوفيها حقها بجد .. 
ربنا بباركك يا رورو و يديكى سؤائل. قلبك
يحبك جدا جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو ايهاب *
> 
> 
> *ال بيندهلي ال
> *​



هتهههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *رورو ... من ارق البنات اللى اتعاملت معاهم ..
> وتحسى انها مش متكلفه ... وبسيطه جداً ...
> وعليها افكاااار نيره :smile01 *
> *بنوته متستحقش ان حد يزعلها او يقولها حاجة وحشه خالص ... :t23:*​


مع انى قيمت ردك
بس ياريت وايت تعرفينى تقصدى مين هنا بالرقة ههههه


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مع انى قيمت ردك
> بس ياريت وايت تعرفينى تقصدى مين هنا بالرقة ههههه


* اكيد يا جرجس اكيد :smile01 ... *
*كل بنت عندها حتة رقه كدة مستخبيه من الحسد :new8:*
*متحرجناش بقى ... :act23:*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> مع انى قيمت ردك
> بس ياريت وايت تعرفينى تقصدى مين هنا بالرقة ههههه



*احم احم جرجس بلاش انت يا جرجس اخرج برة الموضوع ههههههه *
:act23:


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *احم احم جرجس بلاش انت يا جرجس اخرج برة الموضوع ههههههه *
> :act23:


*
ابوس ايدك متبعزقيش الكلمتين اللى قولتهم فى حقك .. :smile01
اعملى رقيقه لحد مالكومنت يبرد :budo:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ابوس ايدك متبعزقيش الكلمتين اللى قولتهم فى حقك .. :smile01
> اعملى رقيقه لحد مالكومنت يبرد :budo:*



*سبينى يا وايت مش قادرة امسك نفسى هههههههههه 
طب خلاص انا رقيقة اهو:t23:
 لحد ما تقوليلى مفعول الكومنت خلص 
وانا اتصرف معاه هههههه 
*


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو انسانة تدخل القلب بسرعة فعلا
انالسةعارفها من فترة صغيرة 
بس غشان اسلوبها وطريقتة المرحة والغير متكلفة حستنى انها صديقة واخت من زمااان
بجد وجودها هنا مكسب للكل لانها حبوبة ومرحة وبتحب الل حواليها بدون مقابل


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> رورو انسانة تدخل القلب بسرعة فعلا
> انالسةعارفها من فترة صغيرة
> بس غشان اسلوبها وطريقتة المرحة والغير متكلفة حستنى انها صديقة واخت من زمااان
> بجد وجودها هنا مكسب للكل لانها حبوبة ومرحة وبتحب الل حواليها بدون مقابل


*جرجس ايه اللى جرالك هما شربوك حاجة اصفرة ولا ايه 
مكنش كلامك هههههههههههههه 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأبنة رورو إنسانة هادئة 
متعقلة
خدومة 
ربنا يباركها*​


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سبينى يا وايت مش قادرة امسك نفسى هههههههههه
> طب خلاص انا رقيقة اهو:t23:
> لحد ما تقوليلى مفعول الكومنت خلص
> وانا اتصرف معاه هههههه
> *


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص هو سلم الرايه البيضا .. وقال كلام حلو ..*
*قلبك ابيض اصلاح :smile01*​


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *
> ابوس ايدك متبعزقيش الكلمتين اللى قولتهم فى حقك .. :smile01
> اعملى رقيقه لحد مالكومنت يبرد :budo:*


شوفتى عشان تصدقى كلامى ومتقاوحيش ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> * ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص هو سلم الرايه البيضا .. وقال كلام حلو ..*
> *قلبك ابيض اصلاح :smile01*​


*علشان خاطرك بس يا وايت :smile01*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> شوفتى عشان تصدقى كلامى ومتقاوحيش ههههه


*يابنى حيرتنى معاك يبقى مفعول الاصفرة مش تانى ههههههههه *​


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> شوفتى عشان تصدقى كلامى ومتقاوحيش ههههه


*لالالا ... رورو حلوه اهى ومقالتش حاجة :t23:*
*وكيوت :new8:*​


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جرجس ايه اللى جرالك هما شربوك حاجة اصفرة ولا ايه
> مكنش كلامك هههههههههههههه
> *


نعتذر
مشاركة جاءت بالخطأ ههههههه
مش عارف امسحها لزقت
اية الحظ دة


----------



## white.angel (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *علشان خاطرك بس يا وايت :smile01*​


*حبيبتى :t23:*


----------



## كلدانية (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو حبيبة قلبي
انسانة طيبة وخدومة
ربنا يبارك في محبتها وخدمتها​


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *لالالا ... رورو حلوه اهى ومقالتش حاجة :t23:*
> *وكيوت :new8:*​





white.angel قال:


> *حبيبتى :t23:*


:new8::new8::new8:​ 


grges monir قال:


> نعتذر
> مشاركة جاءت بالخطأ ههههههه
> مش عارف امسحها لزقت
> اية الحظ دة


*ههههههههههههه بقى كدا يا جرجس ده انا اختك ضناك *​


----------



## grges monir (7 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> :new8::new8::new8:​
> 
> *ههههههههههههه بقى كدا يا جرجس ده انا اختك ضناك *​


اكيييييييييد
الاخوة الاعداء ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*ياسلاااااااااااااااام علي رورو
دا انا عايزة صفحه لوحدي اتكلم فيها علي رورو
لا صفحه ايه انا عايزة صفحات 
لالالا اخر كلام انا عايزة منتدي لوحدي اتكلم فيه عليها بجد

رورو دي اجدع , واطيب , واحن , واادب بنت انا عرفتها بامانه
علاقني برورو مش مجرد بنوته عرفتها من عالنت وخلاص
علاقتي بيها اكبر من كدا بكتير
بحس فيها بحنية امي ساعات
وبحس فيها نصيحه اختي ليا 
بحس فيها خوف صحبتي عليا
وبحس فيها تؤامتي المجنونة زيي*






*بحب فيها افتقادها للناس
وبحب قلبها الالماس
بعشق فيها روح الاحساس
بجد انا من غيرها ببقا كأني فرح من غير ناس*





*بحبها لكتير اسباب
لانها عندي اغلي الاحباب
وبتسال عني في كل غياب
وبمعرفتي بيها اتفتحتلي كل الابواب
هي اول صحبة في حياتي وانا عمري ماكانلي اصحاب
والمفروض بعد الكلمتين الحلوين دول تعزميني علي كباب*





*علي طول بتعمل معايا كل خير 
وانا من خيبتي مش عارفه اردلها الجميل
مقدرش استغني عنها طول الليل
لا عالمنتدي ولا حتي الميل
لانها بترد الروح لأي عليل
واخيرا بشكرك يادونا علي اختيارك الجميل ..

*
*





*
​


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2013)

الأخت الحلوة رورو والعزيزة في المنتدى كله، حقيقي أخت حلوة منورة المنتدى كلها، ولو مش موجوده تحسوا أن المنتدى مالوش طعم، حقيقي الكل بيعزك أخت حلوة للجميع، إلهنا الحي يزيد حياتك نعمة وبركة وسلام دائم، اقبلي مني كل تقييم لوجودك الحلو معنا هنا، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## Desert Rose (8 أكتوبر 2013)

معلش انا ملحقتش كل الشخصيات اللى اتقالت بس اكيد لهم رائعين 

رورو بقا , ديه روحى روحى روحى من جوه , زى سامى كده ههههههههههههههه
 لابهزر طبعا , رورو ديه طيبة جدا جدا وبسيطة وجميلة وبتحب الكل ودايما تسأل على الناس ومتحبش تشوف حد زعلان 
ودمها زى العسل وروحها حلوة وخفيفة 
ربنا يباركك يارورو فى كل حياتك ياقمر 
واوعى تزعل من اى حاجة ياقمر انت ( معاكسة ببلاش اهى :smile01:smile01) 
لاتتنهد ياقمر



 







[YOUTUBE]mN7SLGGhop0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا خراشي يا خراشي 
رورو هنا 
وسعوا بقى شوية علشان الحكاوي هتطول 

لو هتكلم على رورو 
يبقى لازم اقول انها 
احن و اجدع و اطيب و ارق بنوتة ف الدنيا دي كلها 
رورو دي بلسم كدة لكل الجروح 

رورو لو حكيت على اللي بتعمله معايا و اكيد بتعمله مع ناس كتيييييير ذيي مش هتصدقوا 

اولا 
لو كنت زعلانة ماتسبنيش غير لما تخرجني من اللي انا فيه و تخليني انسى كل حاجة 
لو غبت تفضل قلقانة عليا و كأنها مامتي بجد لحد ما تطمن عليا انا عاملة ايه 
لو انا فرحانة تفرح ليا اووووووي و تحس بيا اووووووي
حتى لو مش بقول حاجة صدقوني قلبها بيحس جدا 

فيها طيبة غريبة كدة 
و عليها ضحكة بصوا تخلي كل الابواب تتفتح 

نفسي مرة تشوفوها لما بتكون قلقانة على حد من المنتدى غايب 
تحسوا انها بتتكلم عن ابنها حد منها كدة 
و لا لو شفتوها و هي زعلانة على زعل حد من المنتدى 

طيب احكيلكم بقى على ذوقها ف كل حاجة 
اغاني افلام ترانيم شعر 
كل حاجة بجد ليها ذوق خاص فيها 

رورو بحس انها جزء من المنتدى محطوطة مع السيستم بتاعه 
يعني لما بدخل و مش بلاقيها 
بحس ان المنتدى ناقص حاجة 

طيب لو هننتكلم على روحها و لا خفة دمها و لا بساطتها 
و لا طفولتها و لا شخابيطها 
يلهووووووووووي صدقوني حاجات كتيييييييير اووووووي الكلام مايوفيهاش حقها 

رورو نفسي اقولك كلمتين كدة بما انك من اجمل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها ف حياتي 
انا بصراحة كدة و قدام المنتدى بقولك بموووووووووت فيكي يا حبيبة قلبي بجد 

ربنا يخليكي لينا يا قمري 
و لا يحرمنا من وجودك ابدا و لا من محبتك و حنانك 
و عارفة ان الكلام مهما يطول مايوفكيش حقك يا غالية ​*


----------



## soul & life (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو انسانة جميلة طيبة ولذيذة وكمان دمها شربات
من الاشخاص المميزين فى المنتدى بمشاركتها واسلوبها الرائع صاحبة اسلوب سلس
 طيبة وحنينة فعلا صدقوا كل الاخوات فى وصفها انا بموت فيها وفى روحها الحلوة
مبسوطة جدا انى اتعرفت عليها عن قرب وبعتبرها اختى وبتمنالها كل الخير

اجمل ما فى الموضوع ده يا دونا الروح الحلوة اللى ظهرت فى المشاركات وكلام الكل بمحبةوود  شايفين يا جماعة المحبة حلوة ازاى  بكون مبسوطة جدا لما بشوف الكل مبسوط وبيعمل مشاركات مرحة وبتخنق وبحس بضيق لما بشوف مشاركات كلها شد وعصبية وانفعال ... بتمنى الكل يصفى قلبه وميكونش فى المنتدى اى خلافات ونكون كلنا فى طيبة وحنية رورو ايهاب :flowers:


----------



## AdmanTios (8 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأخ الغالي " الياس السيرياني "
لم أنول شرف التعرف عليه شخصياً
لكن مُعظم كتاباتُه و مُداخلاتُه تنم عن شخصية
رائعة بكل المقاييس شأنُه شأن جميع أولاد و بنات
منتدي و منارة  " الكنيسة " الرائع ... ينطبق عليه مثل
" لا يتواضع إلا من كان واثق بنفسه " .....

أما عن أختنا الغالية " رورو ايهاب " فحدث و لا حرج
شخصية رائعة تتميز بالبساطة و العمق بآن واحد
مُحبة للجميع و خدومة و أمينة بخدمتها .. صديقة
حقيقية و أخت للجميع لا تبخل علي أي من الأحباء
بأي خدمة أو مشورة أو رأي أو مُساهمة من أي نوع .

بالحق خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه
الفرصة الرائعة كي ما نُظهر مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الرائعيين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رور بجد انسانه جميله اوى 
ردودها مدروسه وهى عارفه بتقول ايه 
عندها محبه كبيره جدا لكل الأعضاء 
بجد اختياراتك مميزه جدا دونا ربنا يباركك


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2013)

البت رورو يعنى عاملة عصابة هنا جامدة قوى
اممممم الواحد بقى ياخد حرصة منها ههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (8 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب 
نيالك يا عم ايهاب

جوهره بكل المقاييس صياغتها
شمعه لن تذوب لتشع بمحبتها
جميله .....بكل مزحها وبجديتها
اخت وصديقه ...لكل من يعرفها
بمحبة تفتقد الجميع الا نفسها
يارب لاتحرمنا من تواجدها وطلتها
من حنيتها ورقتها
يارب باركها واحفظها 
واسرتها

​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)

* شكرا دونا لموضوعك اللي ادانا الفرصه لنعبر عن مدي اعجابنا بالقلب المحب رورو 
رورو مبدعه وصاحبة قلب كبير 
وهي لفتت نظري برقتها ونشاطها 
وخفة دمها ومحبتها للكل وتستاهل كل خير   
حبيبة قلبي رورو دايما تفتقدني وتسأل عني مهما قولت مش ها اوفيها حقها 
اتمنى لها كل الحب والتوفيق
فهي رائعه جدا بكل معنى الكلمه ومميزه *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الا انا عمال اجاوب اجاوب 
مفيش هدايا ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> البت رورو يعنى عاملة عصابة هنا جامدة قوى
> اممممم الواحد بقى ياخد حرصة منها ههههههه


*خمسة وخميسة امسك الخشب يا جرجس 
هى اللقمة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة ههههههههه 
طب اقولك ايه انا همسحك من الفيس والمنتدى ولحد هنا واكل عيشك اتقطع معايا 
حد يخبينى بقى :crazy_pil*



!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> الا انا عمال اجاوب اجاوب
> مفيش هدايا ولا ايه


*لاهو انت كمان عاوز هدايا لاكتير كدا ياربى 
مش كفاية صاااااروخ ومفيش حد وقع منك 
سيب للناس الغلابة فرصة تفكر حتى مفيش اخوة ابدا 30:*​


----------



## tamav maria (8 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *رورو ايهاب *
> 
> 
> *ال بيندهلي ال
> *​



سبني ياعياد افكر ولو مره واحده 
نفسي اشغل مخي 
واعرف احل ولو لغز واحد من الالغز بتاعة دونا
30:30:30:


----------



## grges monir (8 أكتوبر 2013)

> *خمسة وخميسة امسك الخشب يا جرجس
> هى اللقمة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة ههههههههه
> طب اقولك ايه انا همسحك من الفيس والمنتدى ولحد هنا واكل عيشك اتقطع معايا
> حد يخبينى بقى :crazy_pil*


تعملى اييييية
دة انا اخلى جوزك يقطعك هههه
د مش بعيد  يطلقك لو عرف انك فكرتى مجرد تفكير انك مسحتينى
هيقولك لما فكرتى فى  اصدقائك حبايبك كد هتعملى معيا اية ههههههه
فييين وايت تشوف اللى بدافع عنها
قلبها طيب اوى وايت
متعرفش انها مصاحبة بلوة ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 أكتوبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> تعملى اييييية
> دة انا اخلى جوزك يقطعك هههه
> د مش بعيد  يطلقك لو عرف انك فكرتى مجرد تفكير انك مسحتينى
> هيقولك لما فكرتى فى  اصدقائك حبايبك كد هتعملى معيا اية ههههههه
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه ضحكتنى والنعمة :yahoo:
قال يقطعنى قال وبعدين فين صحابى دوووووووول 30:
مين دى اللى بلوة راجع نفسك يا جرجس :warning:
فين اللى شربوك حاجة اصفرة يشربوك تانى دلوقت ههههه :crazy_pil
قال بلوة قال ده انا بلسم
*


----------



## أَمَة (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الحق نفسي وأرد
رورو عضوة تحترم نفسها
وهذا واضح في ردودها الواعية والرصينة

الرب يباركك ابنتي الغالية 
ويفرح قلبك بتحقيق ما تصلين من أجله.​


----------



## روزا فكري (8 أكتوبر 2013)

اكمني انا لسه جديده في المنتدي فاول مره ادخل الموضوع ده وبصراحه فكرته جميله جدا

بصراحه رورو انا مافيش لسه مابيني ومبينها صداقه او معرفه حقيقيه عشان زي مقولت لسه جديده

بس بصراحه انا حبيتها واحترمتها من كلام اختي بتول او واثقه عليها دايما بتشكر فيها وبتقول انها نعمه الصديقه وبامانه دايما بتجيب سيرتها بكل خير وبصراحه بتول مش اي حد بترتاحله وتشكر في غير لما يكون فعلا يستحق


وانا من الفتره الصغيره اللي قضيتها في المنتدي اتاكدت ان بتول عندها حق في كل اللي قالته


​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

منورة ياخت بتوووووووول
اما عن رورو  فانا مش هقول حاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
الله يكون فعونك يا اونكل ايهاااااااب
ههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> منورة ياخت بتوووووووول
> اما عن رورو  فانا مش هقول حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون فعونك يا اونكل ايهاااااااب
> ههههههههه​


*جووووووون انت ايه دخلك هنا 
ماشى يا جون ده انا بلسم يابنى ههههههه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جووووووون انت ايه دخلك هنا *
> *ماشى يا جون ده انا بلسم يابنى ههههههه *​


هههههههههه
اال بلسم ال
:11azy::11azy::11azy:
ربنا يرحمنااااااااااا
ويكون فعونك
يا عمووو
:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## روزا فكري (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> منورة ياخت بتوووووووول
> اما عن رورو  فانا مش هقول حاجة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> الله يكون فعونك يا اونكل ايهاااااااب
> ههههههههه​


  ميرسي ياجون المنتدي منور بيكو


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> اال بلسم ال
> :11azy::11azy::11azy:
> ربنا يرحمنااااااااااا
> ...


*فين اللى شرب جرجس حاجة اصفرة يجى يشربك انت كمان هههههههه 
ماشى يا جون ليك يوم 30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *فين اللى شرب جرجس حاجة اصفرة يجى يشربك انت كمان هههههههه *
> *ماشى يا جون ليك يوم 30:*​


وهو فين جرجس بس هههههههههه
انتا فين يابوجريس
:t9::t9:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> وهو فين جرجس بس هههههههههه
> انتا فين يابوجريس
> :t9::t9:​


*ههههههههه جرجس هناك *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههه جرجس هناك *​


لا هناااااااا
انا مش متعود عليه كداااااااااا
:t9::t9::t9:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> لا هناااااااا
> انا مش متعود عليه كداااااااااا
> :t9::t9::t9:​


*يابنى جرجس قاعد تحت فى الموضوع اهو بس ممكن يكون نام بقاله ساعة اصلا ههههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههه
ممكن
عاوزا منى حاجة بقى؟
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ممكن
> عاوزا منى حاجة بقى؟
> ههههههههههههه​


*على فين مش هتشرب الحاجة الاصفرة 
وتقولك كلمتين وبعدين امشى ههههههه 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
لا انا عاندى برد
ودونا ممكن تبعتلى شرطة للاسم 
بتهمة تخريب الموضوع
ههههههههههههههههههه
هروح انا بقى​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لا انا عاندى برد
> ودونا ممكن تبعتلى شرطة للاسم
> بتهمة تخريب الموضوع
> ...


*ايه ده انت لسة هنا 
اطلع برة يا جوووووون 30:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده انت لسة هنا *
> *اطلع برة يا جوووووون 30:*​


 انا قاعد عند
ابله دونا ملكيش دعوة انتى
هههههههههههه
وهش بقى خلينا نشوف غيريك
:t30::t30::t30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> انا قاعد عند
> ابله دونا ملكيش دعوة انتى
> هههههههههههه
> وهش بقى خلينا نشوف غيريك
> :t30::t30::t30:


*لا القعاد هنا بفلوس دونا قالتلى خلى بالك من التوبيك لغاية ما ارجع 
وبعدين اللى يقعد هنا يقول كلام حلو وانت عمال تحدف طوب يا رجل 
اللى ما قولت حاجة مفيدة من ساعة ما دخلت ههههههه 
اخرج انت برة وسع مكان للناس واقفين طوابير يابنى هههههههه *


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا القعاد هنا بفلوس دونا قالتلى خلى بالك من التوبيك لغاية ما ارجع *
> *وبعدين اللى يقعد هنا يقول كلام حلو وانت عمال تحدف طوب يا رجل *
> *اللى ما قولت حاجة مفيدة من ساعة ما دخلت ههههههه *
> *اخرج انت برة وسع مكان للناس واقفين طوابير يابنى هههههههه *


كل اللى دخلو الموضوع
ناموووووووو
ههههههههههههه
وبعدين هو الطوب رخيص اليومين دول
ربنا يفرح قلبيك يا روووووووورووووووو
واشوفيك اسعد تانى واحدة
يارب
انتى وعمو ايهاب حلو كدا


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> كل اللى دخلو الموضوع
> ناموووووووو
> ههههههههههههه
> وبعدين هو الطوب رخيص اليومين دول
> ...


*هههههههههه الاصفرة اشتغلت يا بشر هههههه 
ميرسى ياجون ويفرح قلبك 
انا ههرب بقى لاحسن دونا هتيجى تقفشنى من قفايا علشان الموضوع اللى باظ ده 
*


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههه الاصفرة اشتغلت يا بشر هههههه *
> *ميرسى ياجون ويفرح قلبك *
> *انا ههرب بقى لاحسن دونا هتيجى تقفشنى من قفايا علشان الموضوع اللى باظ ده *


 مانا بقول كدا برضووووو
هههههههه
:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil


----------



## geegoo (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو تستاهل كل خير
شخصية جميلة فعلا 
و بالنسبة للي عملته في الموضوع .. سهلة
يغلق و يحذف لاحقا 

لا طبعا ربنا يخليلنا دونا و مواضيعها الجميلة 
دونا عملت موضوع عن الشخصيات الجميلة في المنتدي
و هي تستاهل موضوع لوحدها


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

*يلا بقي رورو خدت حقها وزياده 
ههههههههه

اللي بعده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يلا بقي رورو خدت حقها وزياده
> ههههههههه
> 
> اللي بعده
> *​


*طب اقول ايه بس هوب يابنى هوب 
الناس بيهبونى هههههه 
وبعدين هى اللقمة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب اقول ايه بس هوب يابنى هوب
> الناس بيهبونى هههههه
> وبعدين هى اللقمة فى ايد اليتيم عجبة
> *​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هوب ايه اللي انت جاي تؤل عليه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هوب ايه اللي انت جاي تؤل عليه
> *​


*هههههههههههههههههه 
انت عارف قبل معنى الهووووووب ايه 
احنا كدا قلبنا الاغنية صينى هههههه 
دونا هتعلقنى والنعمة الموضوع باظ 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> انت عارف قبل معنى الهووووووب ايه
> احنا كدا قلبنا الاغنية صينى هههههه
> دونا هتعلقنى والنعمة الموضوع باظ
> *​



* تعلقك عادي 
المهم ان انا بخير هههههه
واتي واتي يعني 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تعلقك عادي
> المهم ان انا بخير هههههه
> واتي واتي يعني
> *​


*يانهاااااااارى هو مفيش اخوة الزمن ده 
اتبخرت خلاص 
بس دونا حبيبتى وبالعند فيك مش هتعملى حاجة 30:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *يانهاااااااارى هو مفيش اخوة الزمن ده
> اتبخرت خلاص
> بس دونا حبيبتى وبالعند فيك مش هتعملى حاجة 30:*​


*ربنا يخليكو لبعض 
واطلع انا منها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ربنا يخليكو لبعض
> واطلع انا منها
> *​


*سانك يو فرى ماتش هههههه 
عياد يطلع منها لا ميصحش 
خليك قاعد يابنى الموضوع ده محتاجلك :crazy_pil*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سانك يو فرى ماتش هههههه
> عياد يطلع منها لا ميصحش
> خليك قاعد يابنى الموضوع ده محتاجلك :crazy_pil*​



*انتي  فاكراني بتكلم علي الموضوع 
انسي 
دنا قريبا هجاوب قبل ما دونا تكتب المشاركه بتاعتها 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انتي  فاكراني بتكلم علي الموضوع
> انسي
> دنا قريبا هجاوب قبل ما دونا تكتب المشاركه بتاعتها
> *​


*هههههههههههههههه 
فكرة برضوا واهو بلاش نتعب دونا فى الموضوع *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*لسه ؟*
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *لسه ؟*
> ​


*خلاوووووووويص *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية النهارده انضم لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 14-07-2010 
هو انسان خدوم وطيب وصبور بيجبر اى انسان على احترامه 
على المستوى الشخصى بعزه جدااا وبتعلم من قلمه كتير
لأنه مثقف بلا كبرياء ومحاور بلا عناد ومحبته بلا رياء
وجوده فى المنتدى مميز (بتمنى يدوم)
ويا رب يا عياد تكون نمت هههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماسك نفسي من ربع ساعه اهو اجاوب بقي 


**عبود عبده عبود *


*حديد الملايين 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 أكتوبر 2013)

*لا بقى يا عياد كدا حرام 
كان فضلى شهر واعرف هو مين يا رجل *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بقى يا عياد كدا حرام
> كان فضلى شهر واعرف هو مين يا رجل *
> ​


*ههههههههههههههه اتسرعت انا 
*​


----------



## aymonded (10 أكتوبر 2013)

عياد من أقوى أجهزة المخبارات النتية لا ينعس ولا ينام بيلقطها وهي طايرة من بعيد، يجي كده من موزامبيق وانت جاي من جزيرة فاروس عند الربع الخالي في الخارطة العالمية مية مية
____________________

*الأخ الحلو عبود رجل رائع بكل المقاييس ومتزن حقيقي، وقليلين جداً هم من يستطيعوا أن يعطوه قدره الحقيقي، أو يفهموا قصده، وهذه مشكلة حقيقي، بس في الواقع هو قلمه رائع [ قلم ذهبي ] يستطيع أن يجذب الكل إليه بسهولة وكلماته تشد من أول كلمة لآخر كلمة، طريقته مميزة في الكتابة وسرده للأحداث شيق وعنده ملكة جذب الأشخاص لحديثه، فكتاباته كلها تحتاج لعقل متفتح وشخصية واعية تعي ما يكتب وتفهم كلماته، وهذا أصبح نادر الوجود في هذه الأيام الصعبة التي نعيشها، وحشني وجودة ونقاشة معنا المحرومين منه بقالنا كام يوم، انا عن نفسي اشتهي ان يعود ويكتب كما كان، وينسى أي حوار فيه مشكلة لأن اللي عايز اقوله له:
*

* أخي الحبيب عبود - عن خبرة - أقل من أقل القليل الذين سيفهمون كلامك وسيأتي يوم يقدروا كتاباتك لأن لها مغزى أوسع من كل واحد قرأها وظن أنه فهمها صح.... 
*
*أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لأنك أخ غالي احبه واحترمه واقدرة جداً، وهاقول لك الكلمة الشهيرة اللي بتعجبك هههههههههههه: [ كن معافي ]*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

بحجز مكانى هنا لحد ما قدر أكتب...  
 عبوووووووووود.  عوووود 
 عودي يا هميس ههههههههه 
عود يا عبود إلى أخيتاتووووود ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ده حجز مكان بس لسا مش أتكلمت.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه اتسرعت انا
> *​



لا يا راجل قال اتسرعت قال .. ده الربع. ساعه إلى استنتهم دول أكيد كنت رابت نفسك علشان مش تكتب .. ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*استـــــــــاذي عبــــــــــود
هو للمنتدي رمز واساس وعمود
دايما بيمتعنا بمواضيعه وبيبذل اعظم مجهود
ودايما صادق في كلامه ووافي  بالوعود
واللي مش مصدقني اجيبله ملايين من الشهود
غيابه طول علينا وبتمني قريب لينا يعــــــــود* ..
*بشكر دونا علي اختيارها ومقدرش انسي كمان عيود*








​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذ عبود الشهير بعبوديا 
اولا بقوله غيابك طول علينا 
من اكتر الشخصيات الجميلة فى المنتدى *
*وجوده ليه طابع خاص ومميز
طبعا الصفات كتير قلمه المبدع وروحه الجميلة 
وخفة دمه اللى ملهاش مثيل وعقله المتفتح 
بجد شخص اى حد يفتخر انه يعرفه
تحسه الاب وقت اللزوم 
والاخ وقت المحنة 
والصديق وقت الضيق 
عاوزة اقولك ان وجودك فى المنتدى مكسب كبير 
وياريت ترجع تنور تانى بوجودك المميز 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2013)

محامى المنتدى عوبد
شخصية اسلوبها مميز بحق
فكاهى وساخر ولكن اسلوبة يجبرك على احترامة
نادرون من هم فى سن عوبد من يمتلكون هذا الاسلوب وهذة الروح
صعب حد يقف قدامة فى الهزار والرخامة الا العبد الضعيف للة انا هههه
مشكلتة الرئيسة  معانا وبيخلى الناس تاخد منة موقف انة اهلاوى هههههه


----------



## soul & life (11 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ عبود من الاشخاص المميزيين جدا فى المنتدى صاحب اسلوب مميز وشخصية رائعة
اول تواجد ليا فى المنتدى لاحظت كتاباته الساخرة ذات هدف ومغزى بقيت احيانا ادخل ادور على مواضيعه خصوصا  لانها بتحمل معانى كثيرة وفى نفس ذات الوقت خفة الدم 

ملاحظة طبعا غيابه ومش عارفة ايه ممكن يخليه يغيب عن اخوات بيحبوه وواثقين انه بيحبنا من قلبه يارب ترجع يا استاذ عبود  واى مشكلة ليها حل وافتكر ان مصارين البطن بتتخانق 
يعنى الاخوات مش هيختلفوا ؟؟!! طب تيجى ازاى  وبعدين  يعنى حبك تختفى لما اعوز اخد رأيك فى مشكلة قانونية يا حظى ههههههههه
بهزر طبعا بس بصراحة انا ممكن اعملها حجة علشان ارجعه وهو طبعا بشهامته اكيد هيرجع 
يارب ينورنا قريب يارب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

مش عارفا اعمل ايه-- اكتب هنا 
و لا ارجع للمكان الى حجزته فى الاول:dntknw: ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حد يقول لى اعمل ايه هههههههههههههههه:2:


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذ عبود شخصية مميزة ..... امثاله قليلين
يذكرنى بالضاحك الباكى ....فكرى باشا اباظة .... شخصية لن يعرفها الشباب .. فهو من جيلنا
نصلى من اجل عبود ان يجد مرسى لقاربه ..... فهو متحير ولا يجد مرساه​*


----------



## geegoo (11 أكتوبر 2013)

ان شاء الله يرجع تاني و ينورنا 
و ربنا يملأ حياته و عمله و بيته بالبركة ...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

نكتب هنا ههههههههه
عبود بئا انسان جميل جدا و مميز جدا--
عقل متفتح ذكى مفكر و يكفى كتاباته و مواضيعه--
فين قصصك يا عبود الى بموت فيها-- ليك اسلوب و طريقه بتخلينى هترفد من شغلى لانى كنت امسك القصه من هنا مقدرش اسيباها غير لما اجيب اخيرها --
و دايما فيها خيال و احاسيس ومشاااعر كتييير بتخلينى ادخل جواها و اقعد احلل و اجرى اسئلك هههه طيب ده معملش كدا ليه-- طيب فولان ده يعنى مكنش مشاعره كدا من الاول - طيب هل المكان بئثر طيب طيب طيب ويك ويك ويك ههههههههههههههههه و مش بتخلص منى اسئله و كنت ببقى فى قمت سعادتى -:ura1:-
و يكفى ان قصصك و كتابتك و اسلوبك الجميل هما الى شدونى ليك و خلونى اقول لك نفسى اشوف كتابه ليك لبابا يسوع اعتقد هاتبدع فيها --- و لقيتك ساعتها بترض عليا على اساس انى راجل--:t26:
راجل يا عبود بشنب و دقن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبوديا بحاله الى بحسه فؤاد المهندس"كعب جزمتك يدل على انوثه طاغيه"
مشفش الانوثه الطاغيه :smil16: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الى فى كتابتى و اتخم فيا و فكرنى رااجل هههههه
و بعدين كمان راح كان مفكرنى فتاه نونو فى المدرسه :t23:
 و اتصدم يا عينى لما لقانى ماما كبيره خنشوره :shutup22:هههههههههههههههههه

هو راجل جدا جدا ممكن يبقى عصبى شويه او مش عصبى الى بيتقال عليهم دمهم حامى بس فى نفس الوقت له قلب طفل طيب جميل--
بيحب الكل و له مقدره انه فعلا يسامح و ينسى اى اسائه بيشوفها--
 فعلا عن تجربه كثير بيعرف اى اساءه بتتقال عليه-- نفسى اعرف بيعرف منين  هههههههههههههههههههههه(اشتغل يا عياد و اكشف لنا السر ده هههههههههههههه) و فعلا بجد بيسامح من قلبه و ينسه و يحب الشخص بكل نقاء-- 
 هو اب مثالى-- اسلوبه فى تربيه اولاده رائع و نفسى اتعلم منه حجات كتبر و فعلا برجع له فى حجات كتير و بينصحنى ازاى اتعامل--
ربنا يبارك له اولاده يا رب 
 و كتير بحسه بيتعامل مع شباب المنتدى من منطلق الاب بيتعامل معهم مثل ما بيتعامل مع ولاده-- بيحتضنهم و يستمع لهم بمحبه و هدوء و بدون ادانه-- بيسمع فى هدوء و ينصح و ينور العقل و بشرح بكل طوله بال و تحمل و محبه--
  كتير بيحب يشوف الكل فرحان و مش متخانيء مع حد--
 منساش المواضيع الى عملها علشان يصالح و يشرح و يقرب العلاقات---
بيحس اوى بمشاعر اى حد بيسئل عن الديانه و بيبقى فاهم كويس اوى الإتطراب الى بيبقى فيه السائل علشان كدا بيبقى صبور و متئنى لاقصى درجه فى الرض عليه--- و بيحاول يفهم الباقى و بيحزن لما حد بيرض بطريقه حاده او عميقه و هو فاهم كوبي اوى ان السائل مش هيفهمها او مش هيتقبلها-- لانه بيحط نفسه مكانه-- و لانه فعلا كان مكانه-- فهو مجرب--
 كفايا كدا بئا يا عبود بحسن شويه و احسدك:yaka: نبخر بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه فينك يا هيوفا تيجى تبخرى عبود من كل عين حسود مرشوق فيها عود ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 و بعدين يا عبوديا-- على فكره ارورو الاسم ده انا الى اخترعته-:spor24:- عبوديا و بتوليا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 المهم يا عبوديا--
ينفع ابقى انا قافله بروفايلى و تقعد تقنعنى افتحه-- اجى افتحه الاقى انت قافل بروفايلك فى وشى!! هل ينفع هذا الكلام يا هذا؟؟
بالتأكيد لا ينفع ابدا ابدا
 و ها انا اكلمك باللغه العربيه الفصحه لاثبت لك انى ضليعه فى اللغه و فعلا كفيء و فعلا استحق منصب رأيسه قسم اللغه العربيه فى منتدى الكنيسه العربيه :blush2: ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين يا عبود بعنى المنتدى ملوش طعم منغيرك--
 اينعم منكرش انا مدقتوش يعنى لانى عمله رجيم لحسن لو طخنت اكثر من كدا مش هعدى من باب المنتدى و الموضوع الى هدخل فيه هيميل ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لكن بقول لك بجد ملوش طعم منغيرك---

 مستنيا مشاركاتك يا عبوديا:flowers:
ورده اهو--- سجلى يا أرينى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]شكراً لكل*​*[FONT=&quot] من واسانا سواء تلغرافياً أو بالحضور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى من بعيد لبعيد ...أو حتى للى بيفكر يدخل يشتم ويخرج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضل ما تتكسفش بيتك ومطرحك وعوبد أخوك يعنى تقدر تطلع كل اللى جواك فيه
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
حقيقى كنت مشغول جداً الأسبوع اللى فات كله ( مُتعلقات لازم تخلص قبل عيد الأضحى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصادفت فقط مع موجة تكفيرية أجتاحت المُنتدى بشكل فظيع مفظعن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ففضلت الصمت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لعدم التشويش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبب غلق البروفايل حتى لا يشعر أحد أنه بعت لى وطنشت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بادخل أرد على الخاص كل ما تسمح الظروف

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قريباً نعود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( ألف . شين . ألف ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى إن شاء الله

[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]شكراً لكل*​*[FONT=&quot] من واسانا سواء تلغرافياً أو بالحضور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أو حتى من بعيد لبعيد ...أو حتى للى بيفكر يدخل يشتم ويخرج *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفضل ما تتكسفش بيتك ومطرحك وعوبد أخوك يعنى تقدر تطلع كل اللى جواك فيه
> :new6::new6::new6:
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> حقيقى كنت مشغول جداً الأسبوع اللى فات كله ( مُتعلقات لازم تخلص قبل عيد الأضحى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تصادفت فقط مع موجة تكفيرية أجتاحت المُنتدى بشكل فظيع مفظعن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ففضلت الصمت [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]لعدم التشويش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسبب غلق البروفايل حتى لا يشعر أحد أنه بعت لى وطنشت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بادخل أرد على الخاص كل ما تسمح الظروف
> ...


هو انت ليك جزء تانى عشان تقول قريبا
لية فاكر نفسك ليالى الحلمية
ات مين فيهم بقى سليمان غانم ولا سليم :36_1_21:البدرى:507pr:
[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قريباً نعود *​*[FONT=&quot]( ألف . شين . ألف ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى إن شاء الله
> 
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]




هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايه الوغاريتم ده ولا ثناوية عامة زماان ههههههههههه
أين يقع خطه في تليفونه هههههههههههه
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

> *[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]قريباً نعود [/FONT][FONT=&quot]( ألف . شين . ألف ) [/FONT]​[/FONT]​*​[FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]يعنى إن شاء الله[/FONT]​*​
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

*حرام عليك يا عبود!!!*
*ايه الى انت كتبه ده-- خلتنى انا الى الف الف حوالين الكلمه علشان افهم--*
*و ايه وقفت عندها مش مثلا امشى عينى تحت سنتى و اشوف كلمه "يعنى"*
*لا --*
*انا قعدت اقول قريبا هيعود و بعدين كاتب انه هيلف فين و يلف!!!*
*يلف شمال و يلف*
*الف شين الف--!!*
* الف شينال الف*
* ولا الف ينين الف *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*طيب هو هيلف فى حتى !!*
*و لا هو عايز يلف حد--*
*و لا قاصده لف= مبروم---*
*مصطلح ذى مبروم على مبروم ميرولش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*و لا هو يقصد نشيل حروف او تلخبط مكانهم "الشين فاللف"*
*شقلبت دماغى و بوظت الحبه ألى فى مخى و شكرا *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*ابقا انزل بالترجمه مسبقا هههههههههه إن شاء الله ههههههههههههه بدل ما الف انا و الف*​[/FONT]​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الوغاريتم ده ولا ثناوية عامة زماان ههههههههههه
> أين يقع خطه في تليفونه هههههههههههه​


 و النيييحمه ما انى فاهما حااااجى-- حسانى واقفا وراء الجاموسه فى الغيط--
 حرام عيكم يا جيدعااااان
 مين الوغاريتم ده --- و خطه ايه دى الى هيدبروها فى التليفون ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (11 أكتوبر 2013)

الف شين الف 
انباء الشرق الاوسط
مبتقروش جرايد ولا ايه 

الاخ عبود 
من الشخصيات اللى تحب تقرا مواضيعها فى المنتدى رغم انه احيانا بيسرح بخبياله شويه ولكن هى دى طبيعة الكتاب الكبار 
ومش طبيعة المنتدى خالص هههههههههه 
انسان يجبرك على انك تدخل مواضيعه حتى لو كنت مختلف معاه تماما 
علشان تشوف الابداعات الجديدة 
طريقة تفكيره فى التحليل المنطقى للاشياء تدل على خبرة حياتيه كبيرة 
يعيبه 1-انه بيغيب من غير ما يقول
2-احيانا بيزعل من حاجات ممكن يكبر دماغه منها  
ولى عوده قريبه علشان الفطار هيبرد لو فضلت اقرى فى الموضوع ده كتير ههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> الف شين الف​
> انباء الشرق الاوسط
> مبتقروش جرايد ولا ايه ​
> الاخ عبود
> ...


 ارض على العيب بئا 
1- عبود مش بيغيب منغير ما يقول لو مسافر بيبقى كاتب فى بروفايله مغلق لدواعى السفر
 ده غير لو كان فى موقف بايخ حصل و صدف انه فى وقت انشغاله

2-  هو فى كل الاحيان ماشى بيكبر دماغوا من حجات كتير و حجات قويه اوى اوى حد غيره ربعها مش يقدر يستحملها-- فطبيعى لو حصل ده لو حصل انه بيزعل اوقات على حجات ممكن يكبر دماغه منها بيبقى من كتر ما سكت و طفح بيه الكيل( حلوه طفح بيه الكيل دى-- يعنى ايه كيل بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه)

 ها يا عبود انفع محاميه و لا منفعش :2:
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ها  يا جوووو
 روح كل و تعاله بالباقى-- حيا بينا-- هلوما بينا  نترافع   هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (11 أكتوبر 2013)

*باشمهندث عبود :t16:.. حبكت يسطبوا نسخه لما تتكلمى عن الباشمهندث :bomb:**
طيب نقول ايه بقى .. الحته الشمال :36_3_21:... 
قولناها فى موضوع شقيق :t33:

استاذ عبود من الناس اللى ممكن تقول عنهم انهم 
" اخر الرجال المحترمون" :yahoo::yahoo:دة لقب كدة بيتقال على جيل باشمهندث عبود الرجل الواعى المثقف الذكى .. اللتشييييف .. :t23:

مش عارفه اقول ايه    
بس باشمهندث عبود من الرجاله اللى لو الواحد يلاقى منها بس على صغير بــ 30 او 60 سنه كدة .. كانت مشكلة العنوسه اتحلت :spor24:

اختيار موفق جداً دونا :flowers::flowers:
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> يعيبه 1-انه بيغيب من غير ما يقول
> 2-*احيانا بيزعل من حاجات ممكن يكبر دماغه منها  *
> ​


*أنت عندك حق
بس تكبير الدماغ له حدود ...لو كبرت دماغى زيادة عن إيكيدية 
مش هعرف أقلع التى شيرت 
:t33::t33:

*​


----------



## aymonded (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت عندك حق
> بس تكبير الدماغ له حدود ...لو كبرت دماغى زيادة عن إيكيدية
> مش هعرف أقلع التى شيرت
> :t33::t33:
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كبرها بس مش قوي يعني :spor22:
​


----------



## soul & life (12 أكتوبر 2013)

كمان فى تيشيرتات بزراير  يعنى هتعدى  هتعدى متقلقش


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبود عبده عبود*

انسان متميز بكل المعاني 
جميل بكل المقاييس
بكل الظروف شخص واعي
قلمه سلاحه بكل المتاريس
محبوب الكل باسلوب راقي 
مهنته رفع الظلم عن 
كل المحابيس



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنت عندك حق
> بس تكبير الدماغ له حدود ...لو كبرت دماغى زيادة عن إيكيدية
> مش هعرف أقلع التى شيرت
> :t33::t33:
> ...



*بلاش تلبس تي شيرت 

إلبس قميص يا أخى :smil12:

:t33::t33:

مش هأتكلم أنا أكتر من اللى فات 

أزود بس  حتيتين تلاتة 

أسلوبه حلو جدا فى سرد المواضيع و فى السخرية

الواحد بيستنى مواضيعه 

حريص جدا إنه ما يغلطش فى حد 

إنسان محترم فعلا 

لو إفتكرت حاجة تانية هأكتبها (أنا بأكتب و أنا نايمة :smil13


​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أكتوبر 2013)

اهلا يا عبووود هاااى انا هونا-- هو فيه  ايه؟
 انا عماله ادافع  و اقول لك انفع محاميه و اعمل و اضحك و اقول 
و نزلت اتشقلبت فى التوبيك هنا و ولا كاءنئ كاتبه حاجه--\ راح مقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيا و انا اللهوا الخفيه---
 ينفع كدا يا دونا-- 
 تعالى اتصرفى بئا --  ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (13 أكتوبر 2013)

متكلمتش معاه بس بجد شكله حد جميل اوووووووووووى
ردوده اللى شوفتها عجبتنى 
اوى بجد
شخصيه حلوة اوى​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهلا يا عبووود هاااى انا هونا-- هو فيه  ايه؟
> انا عماله ادافع  و اقول لك انفع محاميه و اعمل و اضحك و اقول
> و نزلت اتشقلبت فى التوبيك هنا و ولا كاءنئ كاتبه حاجه--\ راح مقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيا و انا اللهوا الخفيه---
> ينفع كدا يا دونا--
> تعالى اتصرفى بئا --  ههههههههههههههههه



*ممكن انا و انتى نتفقوا عليه






هانعمل شغل ابن لاذينة 





*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهلا يا عبووود هاااى انا هونا-- هو فيه  ايه؟
> انا عماله ادافع  و اقول لك انفع محاميه و اعمل و اضحك و اقول
> و نزلت اتشقلبت فى التوبيك هنا و ولا كاءنئ كاتبه حاجه--\ راح مقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيا و انا اللهوا الخفيه---
> ينفع كدا يا دونا--
> تعالى اتصرفى بئا --  ههههههههههههههههه


*مافيش حد يقدر ينسى حوبو
أنا محضر لك قصة من بتوع زمان ...كنت هنزلها لك أهداء فى المنتدى
وأفاجئك بيها ....:dntknw:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مافيش حد يقدر ينسى حوبو
> أنا محضر لك قصة من بتوع زمان ...كنت هنزلها لك أهداء فى المنتدى
> وأفاجئك بيها ....:dntknw:
> *​



أوباا ... كان لازم يعنى تسحب من لسانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا عبود .. ربنا يخليك ...


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2013)

انا كنت مش موجوده بقالي تلات ايام 
ولما رجعت لقيت مييييين ؟؟؟؟؟؟

عبود عبده عبود




هوووووووووووووووبه

بصراحه الكلام كتير عندي
شويه صغنونه وراجعه لكم ​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهلا يا عبووود هاااى انا هونا-- هو فيه  ايه؟
> انا عماله ادافع  و اقول لك انفع محاميه و اعمل و اضحك و اقول
> و نزلت اتشقلبت فى التوبيك هنا و ولا كاءنئ كاتبه حاجه--\ راح مقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيا و انا اللهوا الخفيه---
> ينفع كدا يا دونا--
> تعالى اتصرفى بئا --  ههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
ياحرررررررررام ياحبو
معلش يااختي المظلوم له ربنا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اهلا يا عبووود هاااى انا هونا-- هو فيه  ايه؟
> انا عماله ادافع  و اقول لك انفع محاميه و اعمل و اضحك و اقول
> و نزلت اتشقلبت فى التوبيك هنا و ولا كاءنئ كاتبه حاجه--\ راح مقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيا و انا اللهوا الخفيه---
> ينفع كدا يا دونا--
> تعالى اتصرفى بئا --  ههههههههههههههههه



الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها 

*Dona Nabil*،  *+إيرينى+*،  *عبود عبده عبود*

*كل ده مش عاجبك 
الدور والباقي علي الغلبان اللي بيجاوب كل مره ومنسي يا عيني 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (13 أكتوبر 2013)

*عبود عبده عبود

انسان  مهذب وطيب ومتسامح وملتزم تحس انه اخ كبير في العيله *
* صريح جدا فى كلامه طيب جدع وابن بلد *
*لما حد بيحتاج منه اى مساعده عمره ما بيتاخر عليه *
*وعنده روح جميله جدا مع اعضاء المنتدى *
* بحس انه بيحب الحياه يعني مش واخد الدنيا من زاويه ضيقه وخلاص
 واعتقد انه شخصيه ما تحبش اللون الرمادي 
  يا ابيض يا اسود
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*هتصدقنى انى رجعت بس عشان الموضوع دة  

شهادتى في عبود مجروحة .. عشان علاقتنا اكبر من كلمتين اقولهم عنه .. و بصراحة مش هرجع بعد اكتر من شهرين غياب عشان اكتبلك كلمتين دلع و شكر .. هما دلعوك كتير كفاية عليك كدة :t33:

خلونى احكيلكم شوية حاجات عن عبود .. مش هتعرفوها غير اما تقربوا منه .. عبود اوضح راجل ممكن تقابلوه .. عارف هو عايز ايه كويس جدًا و الاهم من كدة عارف هيوصله ازاى و بيشتغل على هدفه و فعلا بيوصل .. معتز بنفسه جدًا و واثق فيها .. تقريبًا مبيعرفش يكره .. مشوفتهوش كره حد مهما حصل .. و اللى يغيظك ان ممكن حد يبقى بيضايقه و تلاقيه يقولى " صعبانين عليا " !! .. بيلتمس الاعذار فى اوقات كتير .. راجل بقلب طفل لسة مُقبل على الحياة .. مالهوش فى الكيل بمكياليين .. اللى مش يرضاه على ولاده و على نفسه مش يرضاه على غيره .. عنده قدرة تحكم فى النفس رهيبة " بغض النظر عن السجاير يا عوبد :smil12:" .. 

عايزين حد يحكيلكم عن ربنا فتحبوه ؟؟ ابقوا خلوا عبود يحكيلكم .. هتشوفوا ربنا الحلو القريب .. ربنا البسيط اللى بيحبنا و بيحب فرحتنا و بينادينا و بيظهر ذاته للى بيدور عليه بجدية .. ربنا بعيدًا عن اى تحزبات او تعقيدات او كلام كبير .. ربنا رب الفعل و الحب مش رب الكلام 

عايزين تحبوا الحياة و تحبوا نفسكم ؟؟ .. جربوا تشوفوها بمنظور عبود .. هتلاقوا كل صحرا فيها وردة و نقطة ندى .. و انكم تحبوا نفسكم و تقبلوها دة مش غرور .. بس ببساطة لو معرفتوش تحبوا نفسكم صح و تقبلوها .. حبكم لاى حد هيبقى حب ناقص و مش هتعرفوا تقبلوا اختلافات الناس .. و لو مش واثق فى نفسك هتثق فى غيرك ازاى ؟؟ 

ربنا يديم صداقتنا و ابوّتك ليا  *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أشكر كل من وضع مشاركة جميلة فى حقى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أتمنى أن أكون على مستوى هذه الثقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أجمل حاجة فى الدنيا أنك تكون مُحاط بمجموعة رائعة من الأصدقاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صدقونى بنستفيد كتيرررررررر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سهل انك تخسر أنسان كل يوم ....صعب أنك ( تصنع ) صديق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن " صناعة الأصدقاء "  فن لا يُتقنه الا الأسوياء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]حبوا انفسكم ....قبل أن تطلبوا محبة الآخرين [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*يا بختك يا عم كل دى ناس بتحبك هنا 
احترس منى يا عبود بقى علشان بفكر احسدك  بس مش اكيد يعنى ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصيتنا الجديده رفيقة رحله طويله مرينا فيها بكل المشاعر والاحاسيس الانسانيه اللى ممكن تحصل بين الاخوات
هى انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 29-01-2007 
اخت وصديقه غاليه عليااا جدااا اما بغيب بفتقدها وبفتقد وجودها وسؤالها عنى وأما بقابلها فى اى مكان بكون فرحانه جداااا وببقى مش عاوزه اسيبها من يومنا غاويين نميمه هههههههه
هى لأعضاء المنتدى الام الطيبه الحنينه اللى بتفتقد الجميع بتشاركهم احزانهم قبل افراحهم 
عيبها بس انها بتشجع البنات على الجواز ههههههههههههه
يلا يا عياد جاوب وأمرى لله ما أنت اشطر تلاميذ الفصل ههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*وهل يخفي القمر *
*candy shop 
اول شخصيه جات في بالي ونعم الام 
*



​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل يخفي القمر *
> *candy shop
> اول شخصيه جات في بالي ونعم الام
> *
> ...



*31 دقيقة عشان تعرف .....؟؟؟ 
لا كده هايغير رأيى فيك .....
استاذه كاندى بسيطة فى تعاملاتها
واضحة فى اسلوبها
طفولية فى أمومتها*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *31 دقيقة عشان تعرف .....؟؟؟
> لا كده هايغير رأيى فيك .....
> استاذه كاندى بسيطة فى تعاملاتها
> واضحة فى اسلوبها
> طفولية فى أمومتها*​


*لا بامانه يا استاذي انا مكنتش في المنتدي 
دونا بتخم :smil8::smil8:
اخدت نص دقيقه بس في الاجابه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*هل تعلم ان 
" قصه لن يفهمها النشطين "

تم تقيمي 22 مره بس في الموضوع ده 
عيب في حقي كده 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (14 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل يخفي القمر *
> *candy shop
> اول شخصيه جات في بالي ونعم الام
> *
> ...



حرام عليك 
والنعمه حرام عليك ياعياد
نفسي بس ولو مره واحده افكر في السؤال
مخي وقف من قلة التفكير اديني فرصه واحده بس اشغل مخي 
وابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماما كانـــــدي*
*بحبها من جوه قلبي:Red_Heart:
ام حنية طيبة وليها معزة خاصه عندي**:16_4_9:**
بتشاركني فرحي وحزني وتعبي وكمان همي**:16_14_37:**
اما غابت عننا زعلت جدا جدا وقلبي عليها وجعني:Roses:
بس اما رجعتلنا فرحت اووي وبقيت من كتر  الفرحه بغني:smil2:
ربنا يخليكي لينا دايمااااااااا وتفضلي في وسطنا ياامـــــــــــي**:16_14_21:**
بشكرك يادودو علي اختيارك اما عياد ياريت تبعد الساعه دي عني:smil8:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل يخفي القمر *
> *candy shop
> اول شخصيه جات في بالي ونعم الام
> *
> ...



*كاندى بقى يا جدعان نظامها معايا كالآتى :

صباح الخير

صباح الورد

عاملة إيه

كل سنة و إنتى طيبة

مع مجموعة رائعة من الصور

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كنت بأحسبها ولد إسمه كندى 

طلعت ست و جدة كمان 

30:

*


----------



## grges monir (14 أكتوبر 2013)

مين معانا
كاندى
يعنى الثورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مفيش كلام يوفى حقها بجد
هبقى اشوف اعرف اقولها وارجع


----------



## soul & life (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماما كاندى ... لذيذة وحلوة ام طيبة للكل وحاليا جدة هههه
ربا يفرح قلبك يا ماما وتعيشى وتشوفيه عريس  يارب
دايما بتسأل عن الغايب وتبعت ورد للحاضر
ربنا يخليكى منورة دايما المنتدى بلمساتك الحلوة


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 أكتوبر 2013)

ماما كاندى من الشخصيات الجميله 
والمحترمه اللى بتخدم فى هدوء 
ربنا يبارك حياتها واسرتها 
واختيار جميل دونا


----------



## tamav maria (14 أكتوبر 2013)

*كاندي شوب

* *انسانة بحس فيها الاحترام جدا جدا*
*وجادة فى تعاملتها وبتقدر مجهود الأعضاء ولها حضور اكثر من رائع فى كل المواضيع*
*وتشعر بالناس من حولها وتحس بهمومهم وهذا يجعل منها أجمل ................ وأجمل .
ربنا يخليكي لنا ياست الكل
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> حرام عليك
> والنعمه حرام عليك ياعياد
> نفسي بس ولو مره واحده افكر في السؤال
> مخي وقف من قلة التفكير اديني فرصه واحده بس اشغل مخي
> وابتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتاه




*صدقيني كل مره اقول مش هجاوب والسيب فرصه لحد 
بس كل ما لاقي المشاركه بتاعه دونا بخاف علي سمعتي السوسيه 
واجاوب :t30:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اما عياد ياريت تبعد الساعه دي عني:smil8:
> *​




*هع هع :t30:
*​


----------



## aymonded (14 أكتوبر 2013)

​
الأخت والأم العزيزة كاندي من الشخصيات التي تجبر الإنسان على تقديرها واحترامها، وهي ذات قلب بسيط للغاية ومحب للجميع لأنها تحمل روح أمومة بسيطة وحلوة، تتعامل مع الكل ببساطة طفولة بريئة للغاية، حقيقي من الشخصيات اللي باحترمها للغاية وبقدرها لأنها تستحق عن جدارة، وقلبها متسع للجميع وتقبل بسهولة أي إنسان، وكل من يُريد أم تحبه بصدق وأخت حلوة بسيطة في تعالمها يختارها هيَّ حقيقي...
لك مني يا أعظم أخت وأجمل أم حلوة كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك العزيز للغاية، فأنتِ نوارة المنتدى عن صدق وحق، إلهنا الحي يُبارك حياتك ويحفظ أسرتك دائماً في ملء نعمته وفرحه الدائم وسلامة آمين​


----------



## كلدانية (14 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيبتي الغالية كاندي
شخصية طيبة وانا بحبها كثيرا واحترمها  
مهما اقول  في حقها فهو قليل
ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
وتفضلى منورة المنتدى دايما يارب 


​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أكتوبر 2013)

كاندي شوب اسم على مُسمى

زي حباية الكاندي مهياش بوشين
عشان وش الكاندي وقفاها زي بعض

وزي ال *كاندي شوب* اللي فيه انواع كاندي كثيرة
 وكلها لذيدة وطعمة
هي برضو ليها مزايا كثيرة 
صعب انها  تتعد 
الحلاوة في الكلام
الطيبة في القلب
الثقة في المعاملة
الإخلاص في الصداقة 
...... 
اقول ايه ولا ايه
ما هي بقى 
*كاندي شوب*

الرب يديمك لعيلتك وللمنتدى ولكل اللي بحبوكي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 أكتوبر 2013)

*ماما كاندى حبيبة قلبى بموت فيها 
وبعشق طيبة قلبها وحنيتها ورقتها 
بحس براحة كبيرة فى الكلام معاها
بحسها مامتى التانية اللى بتخاف عليا وتسال عليا 
دايما مهتمية بولادها اللى فى المنتدى وبتخاف عليهم 
مهما قولت فيكى مش هيكفى الكلام 
لانك اجمل وارق ماما فى الدنيا كلها 
ربنا يخليكى لينا وتفضلى محاوطة علينا بقلبك الطيب الجميل 




*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصيتنا الجديده رفيقة رحله طويله مرينا فيها بكل المشاعر والاحاسيس الانسانيه اللى ممكن تحصل بين الاخوات
> هى انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 29-01-2007
> اخت وصديقه غاليه عليااا جدااا اما بغيب بفتقدها وبفتقد وجودها وسؤالها عنى وأما بقابلها فى اى مكان بكون فرحانه جداااا وببقى مش عاوزه اسيبها من يومنا غاويين نميمه هههههههه
> هى لأعضاء المنتدى الام الطيبه الحنينه اللى بتفتقد الجميع بتشاركهم احزانهم قبل افراحهم
> ...



دونتى الغاليه كل الكلام الحلوه ده علشانى انا كتير عليا اوى
صدقينى نفس احساسى بيكى عارفه لما بنتقابل بكون فرحانه جدا الوقت بيجرى من غير ما اشعر به ايوه احنا عشره عمر جميله ربنا يديمها 
انتوا اجمل اسره عارفه كلمه اسرة  دى مش من فراغ ده احساسى حقيقى مقدرش استغنى عنكوا ابدا وبحب اطمن على الكل زى ما بطمن على عائلتى 
ربنا يخليكى يا اجمل دونا ويفرحك بدونا الصغيره وتشوفيها زى ما بتتمنى ويفرح قلبك دايما
​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *وهل يخفي القمر *
> *candy shop
> اول شخصيه جات في بالي ونعم الام
> *​


 ربنا يخليك يا عياد
دايما زوق واكيد انت كمان من الشخصيات الجميله اللى انا سعيده انى قابلتها 
ربنا يخليك ويسعدك ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أكتوبر 2013)

*متعاملتش معاها كتير ...بس هى أنسانة مُحترمة وذوق
أعتقد مرة أو مرتين حذفت لى تخريفة من تخاريفى :hlp:
مش فاكر بجد ....لكن اللى فاكره انى مزعلتش منها وهى شرحت لى وجهة نظرها وهى بتضحك
وكالعادة قعدت أعاكس فيها شوية 
لقيتها قلب كبيييرررررررررررررر
ربنا يديم " المعرو "
المعروف يعنى 

ملحوظة هامة ( أموت وأعرف يعنى أية كاندى ) :hlp:
*​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *31 دقيقة عشان تعرف .....؟؟؟
> لا كده هايغير رأيى فيك .....
> استاذه كاندى بسيطة فى تعاملاتها
> واضحة فى اسلوبها
> طفولية فى أمومتها*​



ميرسى جدا اخى الغالى 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماما كانـــــدي*
> *بحبها من جوه قلبي:Red_Heart:
> ام حنية طيبة وليها معزة خاصه عندي**:16_4_9:**
> بتشاركني فرحي وحزني وتعبي وكمان همي**:16_14_37:**
> ...



يااااااه حبيبه قلبى كل الكلام الجميل علشانى انى 
هو انا استحق كل ده معقول 
ربنا يخليكى ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك دايما زى ما فرحتينى 
انتوا النعمه اللى ربنا بعتهالى بجد والله بحبكوا اوى اوى 
​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *كاندى بقى يا جدعان نظامها معايا كالآتى :
> 
> صباح الخير
> 
> ...



طيب ايه رأيك بقى يا ايرنى 
عرفتينى ولا لسه 
كاندى يعنى حاجه حلوه وده ابنى اللى اختاره مش انا 
وعلى فكره انا بحبك اوى 
​


----------



## candy shop (16 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ماما كاندى ... لذيذة وحلوة ام طيبة للكل وحاليا جدة هههه
> ربا يفرح قلبك يا ماما وتعيشى وتشوفيه عريس  يارب
> دايما بتسأل عن الغايب وتبعت ورد للحاضر
> ربنا يخليكى منورة دايما المنتدى بلمساتك الحلوة



ربنا يخليكى حبيبتى 
ويفرح قلبك انا بحب الورد اوى وببعتله للغاليين 
اللى انتى منهم 
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> ماما كاندى من الشخصيات الجميله
> والمحترمه اللى بتخدم فى هدوء
> ربنا يبارك حياتها واسرتها
> واختيار جميل دونا



ميرسى حبيبتى  اوى 
بجد كلك زوق
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *كاندي شوب
> 
> * *انسانة بحس فيها الاحترام جدا جدا*
> *وجادة فى تعاملتها وبتقدر مجهود الأعضاء ولها حضور اكثر من رائع فى كل المواضيع*
> ...



ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 
ربنا عالم انا بحبكوا قد ايه
 ميرسى على الكلام الجميل ده كله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2013)

ماماااااااااااااا
مش هقول حاجة تانى​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*دى ماما حبيبتى*
*يعنى الطيبة*
*يعنى الحنية*
*يعنى الجمال*
*يعنى العسل *
*يعنى الدلع*
*( وسمعنى سلام لو مكنتش انت تتدلعنى مين هيدلعنى ) :smile01:smile01*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مامأ كاندئ إنسانه .. طيبه و هادئه .. تتحرك و تتابع. و تفتقد بمحبه. و هدوءء الرب يباركها .


----------



## هشام المهندس (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*candy shop*

رمز من رموز الحنيه
علم في سماء المحبه
شخصيه عنوانها الثقه
عالمها الاخوه والامومه
عنوانها الصفاء والرقه
غاياتها ابسط من احلامها
بكل العبارات هي الغاليه



....​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​
> الأخت والأم العزيزة كاندي من الشخصيات التي تجبر الإنسان على تقديرها واحترامها، وهي ذات قلب بسيط للغاية ومحب للجميع لأنها تحمل روح أمومة بسيطة وحلوة، تتعامل مع الكل ببساطة طفولة بريئة للغاية، حقيقي من الشخصيات اللي باحترمها للغاية وبقدرها لأنها تستحق عن جدارة، وقلبها متسع للجميع وتقبل بسهولة أي إنسان، وكل من يُريد أم تحبه بصدق وأخت حلوة بسيطة في تعالمها يختارها هيَّ حقيقي...
> لك مني يا أعظم أخت وأجمل أم حلوة كل الاحترام والتقدير لشخصك العزيز للغاية، فأنتِ نوارة المنتدى عن صدق وحق، إلهنا الحي يُبارك حياتك ويحفظ أسرتك دائماً في ملء نعمته وفرحه الدائم وسلامة آمين​



ايمن كل ما اجى ارد على كلامك الجميل ده احس انه كتير اوى عليا  ارجع واجل الرد 
لكن النهارده قررت انى ارد كل تقدير واحترام ومحبه لشخصك الطيب الكريم 
اللى كان لي
 الشرف انىّ اشوفك شخصيا انت من الناس اللى اللى جوه المنتدى زى بره انسان صادق و
رائع اخ وصديق مفيش حد يطلب منه طلب الا ونفذه ولو على حساب وقته ومعلم دينيا من مواضيعك المغذيه روحيا اتعلمنا كتير 
ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك ويارب دايما فى عطاء مستمر ده ابسط كلام اقوله 
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> حبيبتي الغالية كاندي
> شخصية طيبة وانا بحبها كثيرا واحترمها
> مهما اقول  في حقها فهو قليل
> ربنا يخليكى لينا ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك
> ...



ميرسى جدا حبيبه قلبى انا كمان بحبك جدا 
ميرسى على كلامك الجميل 
والورده الرائعه يا ورده جميله فى المنتدى
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك دايما
​


----------



## aymonded (17 أكتوبر 2013)

​الأخت العزيزة والأم الكريمة [ كاندي ] والذي اسميها [Candle] ربنــــــــــــا يخليكي يا أجمل أخت وأعظم أم للجميع هنا، واشكرك على رقة تعليقك وكلامك الجميل والذي في بساطته يسعد الجميع، لأن صدق تعبيرك يصل للقلب لدرجة أن الكل يشعر أنك أخت وأم ويعتز بشخصك العزيز جداً حقيقي، لك مني كل احترام الأخت وتقدير الأم، إلهنا القدوس الحي يشع في داخلك قوته ونصرته وفرح نعمته المُشرق والمتدفق منه لكل من يطلب اسمه العظيم القدوس بصدق قلبه آمين


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> كاندي شوب اسم على مُسمى
> 
> زي حباية الكاندي مهياش بوشين
> عشان وش الكاندي وقفاها زي بعض
> ...



ياه حبيبه قلبى واختى الغاليه جدا على قلبى 
اللى يعجز لسانى عن الرد قدام على كلامك الجميل 
بس ده مش جديد عليكى انتى صديقتى  اللى اتشرفت بمعرفتها وصداقتها وصدقها 
ربنا يخليكى لىّ يا اجمل واحن واطيب انسانه واخت 
ربنا ما يحرمنى من محبتك يا غاليه ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب
​


----------



## candy shop (17 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ماما كاندى حبيبة قلبى بموت فيها
> وبعشق طيبة قلبها وحنيتها ورقتها
> بحس براحة كبيرة فى الكلام معاها
> بحسها مامتى التانية اللى بتخاف عليا وتسال عليا
> ...



بنتى الغاليه 
ربنا يخليكى كلامك كله جميل زيك 
انا بحبك جدا ربنا يخليكى ويارب تحققى كل اللى بتتمنيه 
انتى انسانه جميله ومحبه وقلبك طيب 
ميرسى اوى حبيبتى ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ميرسى على الورد الجميل اللى بعشقه
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس

ام عليا حنون

صديقة مخلصة الي ابعد الحدود

عضوة مباركة فوق الوصف

خدومة وروحانية وخفيفة الظل وشعلة نشاط ومتقدة الفراسة

عاشت في كنف يسوع


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متعاملتش معاها كتير ...بس هى أنسانة مُحترمة وذوق
> أعتقد مرة أو مرتين حذفت لى تخريفة من تخاريفى :hlp:
> مش فاكر بجد ....لكن اللى فاكره انى مزعلتش منها وهى شرحت لى وجهة نظرها وهى بتضحك
> وكالعادة قعدت أعاكس فيها شوية
> ...



ميرسى يا عبود على زوقك
وميرسى على الكلام الجميل 
وبعدين انت لسه فاكر موضوع الحذف ده كان موضوع واحد بس والنعمه هههههههه
ده انا قلت خلاص نسى بقى 
انت كمان بجد انسان رائع ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك
اما بقى كاندى بمعنى حاجات حلوه ومش انا اللى اختارته ابنى اللى اختاره يمكن فى نظره شايفنى حاجه حلوه ههههههههههه
وصلت  اى خدمه 
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> ماماااااااااااااا
> مش هقول حاجة تانى​



اكيد يا جون انت كمان ابنى 
وعارف غلاوتك عندى اللى بحب اسمعله 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *دى ماما حبيبتى*
> *يعنى الطيبة*
> *يعنى الحنية*
> *يعنى الجمال*
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
انا كل ده 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى يارب 
انتى كده دلعتينى اوى وده اجمل سلام ههههههههه
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مامأ كاندئ إنسانه .. طيبه و هادئه .. تتحرك و تتابع. و تفتقد بمحبه. و هدوءء الرب يباركها .



ميرسى يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
انتى كمان حقيقى انسانه جميله 
وانا بحبك اوى 
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *candy shop*
> 
> رمز من رموز الحنيه
> علم في سماء المحبه
> ...



مش قارده ارد على الكلام الجميل ده كله 
بجد يا هشام كل الكلام ده كتير اوى علىّ
ربنا يخليك ويسعدك وتحققق كل اللى بتتمناه 
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​الأخت العزيزة والأم الكريمة [ كاندي ] والذي اسميها [Candle] ربنــــــــــــا يخليكي يا أجمل أخت وأعظم أم للجميع هنا، واشكرك على رقة تعليقك وكلامك الجميل والذي في بساطته يسعد الجميع، لأن صدق تعبيرك يصل للقلب لدرجة أن الكل يشعر أنك أخت وأم ويعتز بشخصك العزيز جداً حقيقي، لك مني كل احترام الأخت وتقدير الأم، إلهنا القدوس الحي يشع في داخلك قوته ونصرته وفرح نعمته المُشرق والمتدفق منه لكل من يطلب اسمه العظيم القدوس بصدق قلبه آمين



ربنا يخليك ويسعدك
ويوفقك فى كل اعمالك 
ويارب يحقق كل اللى بتتمناه 
ويبارك خدمتك الرائعه ويجعلها دايما مثمره
​


----------



## soso a (18 أكتوبر 2013)

الذوق 
الهدوء
الحكمه 
الرقه 

​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مينا اميل كامل قال:


> بنت الانبا انطونيوس
> 
> ام عليا حنون
> 
> ...



ميرسى يا مينا على كلامك الجميل ده 
انا مش عارف ارد قدام كل ده 
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> الذوق
> الهدوء
> الحكمه
> الرقه
> ...



ميرسى اوى حبيبه قلبى 
ربنا يخليكى ويفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اين دونا


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرة المنتدى ف تاريخ 29-03-2006 
يعنى من قدماء المصريين هنا
هو بالنسبه لى من الاصدقاء المقربين فعلا واللى ليهم غلاوه خاصه عندى رغم ان البدايه مكانتش لذيذه خالص بالعكس كانت خناقه واقسام بوليس ههههههههه
هو ف مجال خدمته هنا صاحب بصمه ف تاريخ المنتدى وله مجهود واضح ومستمر وباذن المسيح يستمر على طول
خدوم ومش بيتأخر ابداااا عن اى طلب من اى عضو حتى لو كان صاحب مشاركه واحده 
يلا يا عياد خلصنااا ورد بسرعه ويا رب ما تعرفه  هههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ههههههههههه

oesi no


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أكتوبر 2013)

مكملتش دقيقتين يا عم عياد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> مكملتش دقيقتين يا عم عياد​



اه اتاخرت علشان فاتح من الموبيل


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> oesi no



*نفسى أعرف بيتجيبهم أزاى .....؟؟؟
أنت عامل ملف لكل أعضاء المنتدى .....؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نفسى أعرف بيتجيبهم أزاى .....؟؟؟
> أنت عامل ملف لكل أعضاء المنتدى .....؟؟؟؟؟*​



الذاكره يا استاذنا 
لما بدخل بروفيل حد بفتكر سنه التسجيل 
وبيكون في جزء كبير معتمد علي الاحساس


----------



## YOYO JESUS (18 أكتوبر 2013)

*عياد دا نبى هههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## oesi no (18 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرة المنتدى ف تاريخ 29-03-2006
> يعنى من قدماء المصريين هنا
> هو بالنسبه لى من الاصدقاء المقربين فعلا واللى ليهم غلاوه خاصه عندى رغم ان البدايه مكانتش لذيذه خالص بالعكس كانت خناقه واقسام بوليس ههههههههه
> هو ف مجال خدمته هنا صاحب بصمه ف تاريخ المنتدى وله مجهود واضح ومستمر وباذن المسيح يستمر على طول
> ...


هى الناس جرالها ايه 
الذاكرة الفولاذية مش قادرة تنسي خناقة الشات اللى كانت من سنييييييييييين 
عياد خلصك بسرعه 
المفروض متحطيش تاريخ تسجيلى هنا 
انا الوحيد المستمر من التاريخ ده هههههههه


----------



## أَمَة (18 أكتوبر 2013)

دا جورج - يا سلاااااااااااااام
ومن أدراك بجورج؟
جورج إنسان ذكي بهدوء يعني مش يفرجيه للناس.
يشوف ويسمع ويتأمل ويحلل كل صح.

ربنا يعطيك يا جورج الصالح ليك ولحياتك.


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*جوووووووو الشهير باوسى 
انا لسة متعرفة عليه من قريب مكنش لينا كلام كتير مع بعض 
بس لما اتكلمت معاه عرفت اد ايه هو كويس وانسان محترم 
ومخه كبير ودمه خفيف جداااااااا 
عيبه الوحيد انه طووووووووويل بس مش اى طول 
يعنى انا تقريبا لو وقفت جنبه هاجى عند ركبه ههههههههه 
بجد مبسوطة انى اتعرفت على اخ زيه 
خدوم جدا ربنا معاك ويحافظ عليك 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*جورج اوسي نو جو
في اخلاقه وطيبته مشوفتش اخوه
خدمه , جدعنه , خفه دم , وحاجات كتيره ياهوو

انا فخوره بمعرفته كتير
بيبذل في المنتدي جهد عظيم وكبير
اخويا الغالي عليا وبتمناله كل الخير
وبتمني يعزمني من عند خلوصي علي جاتوه وفطير :new6:


بشكر دودو علي اختيارها الموفق كالمعتاد
وطبعا مقدرش انسي اشكر السوسه عيــــاد:fun_lol:

*​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأخ الغالي سيادة المُستشار
" عبود " أخ و صديق و زميل قمة بالإحترام
لا يتواني عن تقدمة المحبة و العون لأي من الأحباء
بمنتهي المحبة المُتناهية .... صديق خفيف علي القلب
قد لا ينول الكثير شرف التعامل المُباشر مع شخصة الكريم
لكن لا يختلف أثنان علي محبة قلبة الجمة للجميع

أما عن أختنا الغالية " **candy shop " فهي بحق
شخصية رائعة بكل المقاييس و بما تحملة الكلمة
من معاني " خدومة " لأقصي درجة و لا تبخل بأي
مُساهمة أو مُساعدة للجميع ... و لطالما إستفدت
عن شخصي من محبة الخدمة من شخصها الغالي

دوماً ما تفتقد جميع الأحباء بالصباح العطر الجميل
و إهداء الورود للجميع بمنتهي محبة القلب .. شخصية
لطيفة رائعة مُحبة تظهر محبتها بكل حرف تخُطه يداها .

ختاماً بالأخ الحبيب " **oesi no " جورج الصامت ...
فهو صديق و أخ رائع بالرغم من عدم تعاملي كثيراً
مع شخصٌه الغالي .... لكن محبة قلبُه غالبه دوماً
أيضاً لا يبخل علي أي من الأحباء بمعلومة أو مُساعدة
و يغيب لفترة و يظهر بالجديد و المُميز من أجل إمتاع
الأحباء بمختلف إنتمائاتهم ....... مودتي و إحترامي

إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

لا يفوتني تقدمة الشكر لأخونا الغالي " عياد "
علي هذا الإجتهاد المُتميز و بث روح البهجة بين الجميع

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الثمينة كي ما نُظهر مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*جورج انسان خدوم ..... جدع .....
لكن لما يقلب على الوش التانى .... انسوا
علاقتى به بدأت بخناقة ..... 
وبعدها التقيت به وعرفت انه إنسان ودود وجدع
بتمناله التوفيق وربنا يرزقه ببنت الحلال والتى تتناسب مع طوله​*


----------



## soul & life (19 أكتوبر 2013)

جورج انسان طيب ودمه خفيف  دايما كنت بشوف مشاركاته من بعيد لبعيد 
 قريب بس اتكلمت معاه وعرفت انه شخصية طيبه ولذيذة جدع ومحترم وخلوق جدا بتمنى ربنا يسعده ويوفقه فى اختيار بنت الحلال اللى تليق له وتناسبه وكمان على رأى بابا صوت تتناسب مع طوله ههههههه انت طويل اوى ليه كده يا جو 
بحس انه هادى جدا  موجود فى المنتدى لكن بصمت 
 بصمته واضحه جدا ومشاركاته متميزة جدا جدا
ربنا معاك يا جو يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب آمين ونتعزم قريب على فرحك قولوا آمين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*أه أوسى دا بقى من الشخصيات الحلوة اللى فى المنتدى 

الحمدلله من المشرفين اللى ما بيحذفوش مشاركات

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​*


----------



## aymonded (19 أكتوبر 2013)

​حديد قلبي من جوه جورج الجميل، أولاً ازيك مش شوفتك بقالي عشرطاشر سنة تقريباً كده، أنت شخصية حلوة، يمكن مش تعرفت عليك في المنتدى كويس بس عرفتك في الواقع شخصية أفضل وأجمل مما تعرفت عليك في المنتدى، لأنك في المنتدى صامت صمت السنين الهادئة من ساعة لما دخلت فيه، وحقيقي اشكر الله على معرفتك يا جميل، إلهنا القدوس الحي يشبع قلبك من دسم نعمته ويفيض داخلك فرح ومسرة آمين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (19 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]أوسى نو *​*[FONT=&quot]والكلبة لايكة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ( أنشط ) الصامتين فى هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باحاول أعرف ان كان هو شخصية مُتشائمة أم ضارب الدنيا ميت جزمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا شارى دماغه من الأساس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى شافوه حكوا لى أنه من أنشط الصامتين فعلاً ع الطبيعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مسيرى انا كمان أقابله وأخرجه عن صمته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أصمت جنب منه ...حسب الظروف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخل فيا مرة شمال وكنت متزرزر والزربونة طالعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت هسخن لولا أنى أفتكرت أن دة جو العزيز علىَّ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى موهبته الربانية أنك متقدرش تزعل منه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## white.angel (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*مش هقول كلام مختلف عن اللى قالوه*
*بردوووو علاقتى بدأت معاه بخناقه وكان فيها دم D:*
*بس دلوقتى احنا صحاب جداً*
*ودة بيدل ان جو من اطيب الناس اللى ممكن تتعاملى معاهم ... وكمان جو ياما صلحلى الحاجات اللى بعملها فى الكمبيوتر والرسايل الملعبكه اللى كانت بتظهرلى .. وياما جابلى لينكات افلام .. يا مروقنى يا جو  *
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 أكتوبر 2013)

جوجووووووووووووووووووووووو
 اوسى نو-- او اوزى نو هههههههههه مش بيحب اقول اوزى هههه علشان كدا بقولها هههههه غلاسه
 هو  إنسان جميل-اخويا الغالى  الطوييييل ههههههههه-  هادى و شقى فى نفس ذات الوقت--صامت و متكلم بردوا فى نفس ذات الوقت --
 انسان فعلا طيب جدا جدا-- بس ذى ما قال ابى صوت-- لما يقلب بيبقى  يوووووه بورييييه منه هههه محدش يسئلنى يعنى إيه بوريييه دى بسمعهم بيقولوا كدا يمكن يقصدوا البطاطس المهروسه بورييه هههههههههههه-
 المهم نرجع لجو--- هو فعلا انسان خدوم خدوم فوق الوصف-- و فى المنتدى رغم إنك متحسش بوجوده لكن اى طلب حد يطلبه منه خصوصا فى القسم بتاعه بيجيبه هوا---
 ربنا يباركه و يبارك حياته و عمله و اسرته--
 و يرزقه يا رب و نشوفه متدبس فى بنوته عروسه حلوه -- و بكده نبقى خلصنا منه و الرب يكون فى عونها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 شكرا دودو على اختيارك-- و عياد مش عارفا اقول لك ايه غير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكرا دودو على اختيارك-- و عياد مش عارفا اقول لك ايه غير ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههه ورحمه الله وبركاته 
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 أكتوبر 2013)

*متشكرين خالص يا دونا على موضوعك الرائع ده 
اللي بيخلينا نرغي عن ناس متميزة فعلا ف المنتدى و لو هنرغي على جوجو 

الحمدلله ان علاقتي بيه مابتدش بخناقة 
ههههههههههههه 
انا استغربت جدا 
جو شخص صامت صمت السنين ف المنتدى 
بيعمل ف صمت و بيخدم ف صمت 
بس هو رغاااااااااااي 

و دمه خفيف 
و خدوم جدا جدا جدا فعلا 
اول ما حد يطلب منه حاجة علطول ما يتاخرش

لسة متكلمين من قريب بس بجد هو من اجمل الشخصيات اللي عرفتها ف المنتدى 
و بتمناله كل الخير 
و السعادة ف حياته 

ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك 
يا جو​*


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

أمة قال:


> دا جورج - يا سلاااااااااااااام
> ومن أدراك بجورج؟
> جورج إنسان ذكي بهدوء يعني مش يفرجيه للناس.
> يشوف ويسمع ويتأمل ويحلل كل صح.
> ...


تعيشي ياماما ربنا يخليكى ليا ياربببببب :t4:
كلامك ده فوق فوق فوق راااسي


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جوووووووو الشهير باوسى
> انا لسة متعرفة عليه من قريب مكنش لينا كلام كتير مع بعض
> بس لما اتكلمت معاه عرفت اد ايه هو كويس وانسان محترم
> ومخه كبير ودمه خفيف جداااااااا
> ...


تعيشي يارورو يا قمر 
بصى هى اراء بالنسبه لطولى 
فيه ناس كتير مش معتبرانى طويل اوى 
وفيه ناس تانيه معتبرانى تنين :thnk0001:
انا مبسوط اكتر انى اتعرفت عليكى


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جورج اوسي نو جو
> في اخلاقه وطيبته مشوفتش اخوه
> خدمه , جدعنه , خفه دم , وحاجات كتيره ياهوو
> 
> ...


خلوصى بيسلم عليكى تانى وبيقولك والمصحف الشريف انا مش بتاع حلويات انا شارع 
هههههههههه 
انا اكثر فخرا بمعرفتك ايوة الله ههههههههه


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *.
> 
> ختاماً بالأخ الحبيب " **oesi no " جورج الصامت ...
> فهو صديق و أخ رائع بالرغم من عدم تعاملي كثيراً
> ...


وحياة الغالية بتكلم يا جدعان بس مشغول شويه اليومين دول 
مودتك واحترامك على عيونى :t4:


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *جورج انسان خدوم ..... جدع .....
> لكن لما يقلب على الوش التانى .... انسوا
> علاقتى به بدأت بخناقة .....
> وبعدها التقيت به وعرفت انه إنسان ودود وجدع
> بتمناله التوفيق وربنا يرزقه ببنت الحلال والتى تتناسب مع طوله​*


والنعمة ما فاكر اى خناقة 
هو انا دايما ببتدى مع الناس بخناقات كدة
طلعت شرير وانا معرفش 
كل شويه طولى طولى طولى 
اعمل ايه ياناس


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> جورج انسان طيب ودمه خفيف  دايما كنت بشوف مشاركاته من بعيد لبعيد
> قريب بس اتكلمت معاه وعرفت انه شخصية طيبه ولذيذة جدع ومحترم وخلوق جدا بتمنى ربنا يسعده ويوفقه فى اختيار بنت الحلال اللى تليق له وتناسبه وكمان على رأى بابا صوت تتناسب مع طوله ههههههه انت طويل اوى ليه كده يا جو
> بحس انه هادى جدا  موجود فى المنتدى لكن بصمت
> بصمته واضحه جدا ومشاركاته متميزة جدا جدا
> ربنا معاك يا جو يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يارب آمين ونتعزم قريب على فرحك قولوا آمين


ربنا يخليكى يا حجه 
والله الواحد بيحاول يجتهد ونشكر ربنا عديت ال 16 الف مشاركة يعنى مش صامت ولا حاجة 
انتوا عاوزين مكنة رغى تنتشر فى المنتدى
انا لما بتطلب معايا رغى محدش بيعرف يوقفنى ههههههه 
لا هو انا مقولتلكوش
يقققققققطعنى 
انا مرتبط اصلا


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أه أوسى دا بقى من الشخصيات الحلوة اللى فى المنتدى
> 
> الحمدلله من المشرفين اللى ما بيحذفوش مشاركات
> 
> ...


ابقى تعالى الترانيم وانا اوريكى 
ههههههههههههههه
وايرينى من الشخصيات المشاغبه فى المنتدى :smile01
بس والله غلبانه وقلبها طيب


----------



## oesi no (20 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​حديد قلبي من جوه جورج الجميل، أولاً ازيك مش شوفتك بقالي عشرطاشر سنة تقريباً كده، أنت شخصية حلوة، يمكن مش تعرفت عليك في المنتدى كويس بس عرفتك في الواقع شخصية أفضل وأجمل مما تعرفت عليك في المنتدى، لأنك في المنتدى صامت صمت السنين الهادئة من ساعة لما دخلت فيه، وحقيقي اشكر الله على معرفتك يا جميل، إلهنا القدوس الحي يشبع قلبك من دسم نعمته ويفيض داخلك فرح ومسرة آمين​


ليه يا عم هو انا بوزع مشاركات فيها ديناميت فى المنتدى هههههههه 
انا مبشاركش كتير فى المنتدى علشان المشاركات محسوبه على هاتوا انتوا بس اى خناقة وعدوا المشاركات اللى هنزلها 
أمين


----------



## aymonded (20 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ليه يا عم هو انا بوزع مشاركات فيها ديناميت فى المنتدى هههههههه
> انا مبشاركش كتير فى المنتدى علشان المشاركات محسوبه على هاتوا انتوا بس اى خناقة وعدوا المشاركات اللى هنزلها
> أمين



هههههههههههههههههه لأ بتوزع مشاركات لحمة وسميط هههههههههههه
انا عايز كده مشاركة حلوة مع ببسي، يعني حاجة خفيفة كده زي دية











​


----------



## soul & life (20 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> ربنا يخليكى يا حجه
> والله الواحد بيحاول يجتهد ونشكر ربنا عديت ال 16 الف مشاركة يعنى مش صامت ولا حاجة
> انتوا عاوزين مكنة رغى تنتشر فى المنتدى
> انا لما بتطلب معايا رغى محدش بيعرف يوقفنى ههههههه
> ...



حجة!! ماشى يا سيدى مقبولة 
انت مالك زعلان اوى كده ليه دا حتى الهدوء صفة جميلة زعلان علشان بنصفك بالهدوء 
وبعدين متعصب علشان بندعيلك ربنا يسعدك وتتجوز طيب متزعلش انا عن نفسى سحبت الدعوة ولا تزعل 
وكفاياك كلام بقا علشان صدعتنا :act23:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

افيش فايده-:dntknw:- شكلى لازم اخد حبوب الظهور و اخلع طقيت الإخفاء--
واحد يقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيه و انا نو--
و التانى يعلق على الى فوقيا و تحتيا و انا هوااااء--
شكلكم متفقين عليا:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> افيش فايده-:dntknw:- شكلى لازم اخد حبوب الظهور و اخلع طقيت الإخفاء--
> واحد يقيم الى فوقيا و الى تحتيه و انا نو--
> و التانى يعلق على الى فوقيا و تحتيا و انا هوااااء--
> شكلكم متفقين عليا:ranting::ranting::ranting:



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ لسة ينتفق يعني لما نخلص اتفاق نقوم بالعمل الخبيث ونبعت لك ديليفري من ده*








​ 




​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> *لأ لسة ينتفق يعني لما نخلص اتفاق نقوم بالعمل الخبيث ونبعت لك ديليفري من ده*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
  إيه هو ده ههههههههههههههههه--
 طيب مدام فيه دليفرى يبقى واحده بيتزا و عليها التانيا مجانن-- دا اوفر على فكره انا عارفا انه موجود هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه----
اوعا الموضوع يبوظ زى الشاورمه -- ههههههههههههههههههه هنبقى شبها كدا و هنتمنع من دخول المواضيع ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++ MADOOO ++ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*جوجو صديقي العزيز *
*دة اطيب انسان في الدنيا *
*مع اني دايما مزعلاة مني بس هو دايما طيوب وبيسامحني*
*بس دة طبعا بعد ما بيروقني هههههههه *
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> طيب مدام فيه دليفرى يبقى واحده بيتزا و عليها التانيا *مجانن*--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2013)

ايوا يا عبود عندك بيتزا بلس كانت دائما كدا تطلب واحدا التأنيا تأخذها نفس المواصفات بس منغير. فلوس.. يعنى بتشكك فى كلامى ..
إيه الولد المستفز إلى مسخسخ ده


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا عبود عندك بيتزا بلس كانت دائما كدا تطلب واحدا التأنيا تأخذها نفس المواصفات بس منغير. فلوس.. يعنى بتشكك فى كلامى ..


*مش باشكك ولا حاجة يا حوبو
دونا هتفهمك 
:smile01
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه أميييييييييه يا حبوااا امييييييييه هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 11-07-2012
هى بنوته دمها شربات بتخلى صوت ضحكتى يجيب اخر الدنيا 
بحبها جداااا وبتابع مشاركاتها باهتمام
حبوبه وطيوبه مع الكل ووجودها ف المنتدى بيديله طعم مختلف
اتأخرت ف الرد ليه يا عياد قلقتنى عليك ههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*بتخمي يا دونا 
ماشي 
**واثقه فيك يارب 
*


*بس يعلم ربنا النت عندي عارررررررررر
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*وووواثقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
بتول الشهيرة ببيسو ؟!!
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بتخمي يا دونا
> ماشي
> **واثقه فيك يارب
> *
> ...



*عياد كده شغال فى جهة سيادية
ذاكرة ايه يا عم .....​*


----------



## aymonded (21 أكتوبر 2013)

الأخت العزيزة [واثقة فيك يا رب]، طبعاً اسمها يدل على صدق إيمانها الحي، وهي أخت عزيزية لي ولها بصمة واضحة في المنتدى، احترمها كتير جداً واقدرها اشد تقدير، شخصية في منتهى الاحترام والزوق والأدب والأخلاق العاليا، لا تجامل وتقول الحقيقية بصدق وإخلاص بلا مواربة أو تعدي على أحد إطلاقاً، واعتقد الكل شاعر بما أكتب لو تعامل معاها أو رأى تعليقاتها وبصمتها الواضحة في المنتدى، والظاهرة بقوة... إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين فآمين


----------



## +ماريا+ (21 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب
اولا مختاره اسم جميل جدا 
وهى انسانه جميله اوى 
بنوته دمها شربات وتعليقاتها لذيذه 
ومع ذلك لها ردود فى الصميم قويه 
متواضعه اوى وصريحه جدا 
اختياراتك جميله اوى يا دونا


----------



## oesi no (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*انا مكملتش رد على الناس 
مش تصبروا علينا يا ناس 
بكرة هكمل رد على كل الناس
انا منسيتش حد انا بس انشغلت شويتين 
وياحبوا يا نصابه انا مردتش على حد بعدك وقبلك فيه عبود ووايت 
ركزى حبتين
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (22 أكتوبر 2013)

انتي جيتيلي في ملعبي يادونا عشان هاتكلم علي اختي
بصراحه بتول زي ماهي ماليه المنتدي شقاوه وضحك
ماليه البيت كمان 
احنا اربع اخوات بنات بس هي اقرب واحده ليا عشان الفرق بينا سنتين 
ومش موضوع السن بصراحه هي شخصيه هاديه ومتواضعه جداااااا
وبتحب الخير للناس وديما بتفكر في غيرها قبل نفسها وبصراحه بحس انها اعقل من اخواتي الكبار
ايييييييييييييييييييييه اقول ايه بس ولا ايه بصراحه لو قعدت اكتب للصبح مش هاخلص بس هي حقيقي كده مش عشان اختي صدقوني

ونفسي بجد افرح بيكي يالولو واشوفك متهنيه وسعيده

ونفسي لما تكلميني تقوليلي عامله ايه
مش طابخه ايه حرام عليكي ياشيخه 
بوظتي صلة الرحم خلتيها صلة الحله
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*بتوووول باااااااااااتو حبيبة قلبى 
مهما قولت فيها مش هوفيها حقها واللى هقوله ده مش مجرد كلام 
لا دى حقيقة واحساسى بيها 
باتو من اقرب الناس ليا هنا فى المنتدى بعشقها مش بحبها بس 
بحس انها اختى بجد وتؤامتى 
باتو طيبة بطريقة مش معقولة بتخاف على اللى حواليها 
بتنسى نفسها دايما المهم تشوف الناس مبسوطة 
مفيش مرة تعرف انى زعلانة او مضايقة وتسبنى غير لما تخرجنى من اللى فيه 
تتصل بيا وتقعد تهزر وفعلا بتخرجنى من الللى انا فيه 
بعشق كل حاجة فيها بعشق طيبتها وحنانها وجنانها كمان ههههههه 
وخفة دمها وقلبها الجميل اللى مليان بالحب لكل الناس 
عندها مشاعر حب لو وزعتها على العالم كله هتزيد كمان 
عمرى ما كنت اتخيل انى اصادق حد من على النت ويبقى بالنسبالى جزء من حياتى 
لكن بتول كسرت كل التخيلات دى 
من اول مرة نتكلم حسيت انى اعرفها وانها شبهى فى حاجات كتير 
اتعرفنا على بعض بسهولة واول مرة نتكلم فون كأننا نعرف بعض من زمان 
باتو يا حبيبة قلبى عارفة ان كلام الدنيا كله مش هيوفيكى حقك 
لانك تستاهلى كل حاجة حلوة فى الدنيا 
بتمنى من ربنا يفرح قلبك واشوفك اسعد واحدة فى الكون 
ويبعتلك ابن الحلال اللى يستاهلك بجد 
اخيرا احب اقولك ربنا يخليكى ليا يا تؤام روحى 
ونفضل دايما قريبين من بعض 
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*الله عليكي يا دونا و على اختياراتك الجميلة 

لو هتكلم على بتول 
اللي هي احلى توتة ف الدنيا 
بامانة و بصدق شديد جدا 
مش هلاقي كلام يوفيها حقها 
بتول و هي عارفة طبعا من اقرب الناس ليا ف المنتدى 
بصوا بأمانة عبارة عن شعلة محبة مش بتنطفي 
اول واحدة بتفتقد الناس اللي غايبين 
و لو انا في عندي شوية زعل ولا حاجة يلهووووي و لا ف مشكلة 
ماتسبنيش غير لما ترغي معايا 
لا و ايه 
تفضل متابعاني ؟؟ و تسأل عليا دايما لحد ما تتطمن عليا 
و تطمن ان كل حاجة اتحلت 
حتة سكرة بقى .. همري ما شوفت حد بالبساطة دي 
و دي اكتر حاجة بحبها فيها 
اللي ف قلبها بتقوله 
صريحة لدرجة بعشقها 
حنينة جدا يا جدعان 
جدعة بطريقة مش ممكن 
انا بقولها انا مش بلاقي الجدعنة دي ف صحاب اعرفهم ف الحقيقة 
و مش بلاقي المحبة دي ف ناس بقابلهم كل يوم 
و مش بلاقي البساطة دي ف اي انسان 
بتول من الناس اللي حببوني ف المنتدى 
من افتقادها ليا 
كنت اغيب شهور 
و ارجع الاقي رسايلها 
بتول ردودها بتموتني من الضحك 
ممكن ابقى زعلانة اوووي و ادخل المنتدى 
اشوف رد ليها 
اعد ارفس من الضحك 
بامانة انا لو حكيت عنها بجد بجد الكلام مش هيخلص 
بجد ربنا يخليكي ليا يا اجمل بنوتة 
يارب اشوفك اسعد واحدة ف الدنيا دي كلها 
ربنا هيعوضك كتيييييير اووووي على محبتك اللي كلنا بنحسها 
تعيشي لينا 
و تدينا محبتك الكبيرة 
و من منطلق اني هنا بقى و بعبر عن الحاجات المستخبية  جوات قلبي 
من جوة جوة جوة 
احب اقولك اني بموووووووووووت فيكي يا بنوتة انتي 
و ربنا يخليكي ليا يا حبيبة قلبي



و سمعني احلى سلام على اغنية 
اجدع صحاب 
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*إلا بتولللللللللللللللل حبيبى 

ديه حتة من قلبى 
سكر مكرر و لا سكر سنترافيش ماعرفش
المهم إنها سكررررررررررررررررررررر

من عادتى أول لما يدخل حد جديد 
أقعد أتفرج على مشاركاته مدة كبيرة
عشان آخد فكرة عن الشخص دا

لما جت واثقة و بدأت تكتب مشاركاتها الساخرة السريعة الذكية 
قولت فى بالى : إيه البت العفريتة ديه - باين عليها دمها خفيف و مرحة 

المهم إتصاحبنا 
عن نفسى فرحت بصحوبيتها أوى 
و لما عرفتها أكتر و قربت منها لاقيتها جبل 

كل يوم أصحى الفجر أبص تحت فى الاعضاء اللى موجودين 
ألاقيها منورة 
أقول الحمدلله : البنية بخير
​*


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أوسى نو *​*[FONT=&quot]والكلبة لايكة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]من ( أنشط ) الصامتين فى هذا المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]باحاول أعرف ان كان هو شخصية مُتشائمة أم ضارب الدنيا ميت جزمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا شارى دماغه من الأساس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى شافوه حكوا لى أنه من أنشط الصامتين فعلاً ع الطبيعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مسيرى انا كمان أقابله وأخرجه عن صمته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أصمت جنب منه ...حسب الظروف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دخل فيا مرة شمال وكنت متزرزر والزربونة طالعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكنت هسخن لولا أنى أفتكرت أن دة جو العزيز علىَّ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى موهبته الربانية أنك متقدرش تزعل منه [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


مالك يا حج ومال الكلبة 
سيبها فى حالها 
انا دخلت فيك شمال 
احياة النبى ما حصل 
:smile01 ده انا غلباااااااااااااان :smile01
هى الناس دى بتفتكر ازاى انى بتخانق معاهم وازاى انا بنسي يمكن من كتر ما اتشاكست مع الناس :ura1:


white.angel قال:


> *مش هقول كلام مختلف عن اللى قالوه*
> *بردوووو علاقتى بدأت معاه بخناقه وكان فيها دم D:*
> *بس دلوقتى احنا صحاب جداً*
> *ودة بيدل ان جو من اطيب الناس اللى ممكن تتعاملى معاهم ... وكمان جو ياما صلحلى الحاجات اللى بعملها فى الكمبيوتر والرسايل الملعبكه اللى كانت بتظهرلى .. وياما جابلى لينكات افلام .. يا مروقنى يا جو  *
> ​


خلاص يا جدعان سمعتى بقت فى الارض
كل دى خناقات 
ليه هو انا بحارب :budo:
اعيش واروقك  احجوجه 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جوجووووووووووووووووووووووو
> اوسى نو-- او اوزى نو هههههههههه مش بيحب اقول اوزى هههه علشان كدا بقولها هههههه غلاسه
> هو  إنسان جميل-اخويا الغالى  الطوييييل ههههههههه-  هادى و شقى فى نفس ذات الوقت--صامت و متكلم بردوا فى نفس ذات الوقت --
> انسان فعلا طيب جدا جدا-- بس ذى ما قال ابى صوت-- لما يقلب بيبقى  يوووووه بورييييه منه هههه محدش يسئلنى يعنى إيه بوريييه دى بسمعهم بيقولوا كدا يمكن يقصدوا البطاطس المهروسه بورييه هههههههههههه-
> ...


محدش يعرف يخلص منى :act23:
مين اوزى ده دى فرخه باين او دوجاجه اعتقد حاجة كدة 
بوووريه منك انتى  طالما مش عارفه معناها :59:[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (22 أكتوبر 2013)

ايه دا انا اتاخرت اوى كل دا اتكتب عن بتول وانا معرفش 
اختيار موفق يا دونا فعلا  كل اللى بتختاريهم اعضاء يستحقوا التقدير ومميزين جدا 
بتول  توتا اختى الصغيرة بموت فيها بنوتة دمها شربات اول لما ابتديت انتظم فى دخولى فى المنتدى كنت بلاقى مشاركتها لها طعم ولون مختلف كانت بضحكنى جدا وبكون نفسى اتعرف عليها لكن لما ربنا اراد بقا  وطيبة وحنينة دايما تسأل وتفتقد اللى حواليها يعلم ربنا انا بحس انها بتسأل عنى اكتر من اختى كمان نفسى  ربنا يفرحنا بيها لانها زى الجوهرة الثمينة ومش اى حد يستاهلها .. ربنا يفرحك حبيبتى ويسعد ايامك يارب امين


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *متشكرين خالص يا دونا على موضوعك الرائع ده
> اللي بيخلينا نرغي عن ناس متميزة فعلا ف المنتدى و لو هنرغي على جوجو
> 
> الحمدلله ان علاقتي بيه مابتدش بخناقة
> ...


صامت ورغاى فى نفس ذات الوقت 
انتى وحبوا بس اللى قولتوا المعلومة دى 
مع انى فعلا رغاى مش صامت ولا حاجة 
من كتر الرغى مبلحقش اشارك فى المنتدى هههههههههههههههه:smile01



aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه لأ بتوزع مشاركات لحمة وسميط هههههههههههه
> انا عايز كده مشاركة حلوة مع ببسي، يعني حاجة خفيفة كده زي دية
> 
> 
> ...


استغفر الله ياراجل
هو الواحد علشان جعان شويه يجرا فيه كدة 


نيفيان قال:


> حجة!! ماشى يا سيدى مقبولة
> انت مالك زعلان اوى كده ليه دا حتى الهدوء صفة جميلة زعلان علشان بنصفك بالهدوء
> وبعدين متعصب علشان بندعيلك ربنا يسعدك وتتجوز طيب متزعلش انا عن نفسى سحبت الدعوة ولا تزعل
> وكفاياك كلام بقا علشان صدعتنا :act23:


احياة النبى ما زعلان
وبعدين هو حجه دى وحشه 
دى عسسسسل 
الجواز مش سعد 
الجواز فخ وانتوا بتضحكوا على ههههههههههههه
عاوزنى اتدبس زى ما انتوا ادبستوا
لكن ده بعدكم


----------



## oesi no (22 أكتوبر 2013)

++ MADOOO ++ قال:


> *جوجو صديقي العزيز *
> *دة اطيب انسان في الدنيا *
> *مع اني دايما مزعلاة مني بس هو دايما طيوب وبيسامحني*
> *بس دة طبعا بعد ما بيروقني هههههههه *
> *ربنا يفرح قلبك*


ايه وتفتكرى هقدر اسامح لحد امتى :act23:
ولا باجى ناحيتك اصلا انتى لسه بتقولى فوق انى طيب 
وحشانى كتير واتمنى اشوفك قريب 
علشان نكمل الحساب :59:


Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 11-07-2012
> هى بنوته دمها شربات بتخلى صوت ضحكتى يجيب اخر الدنيا
> بحبها جداااا وبتابع مشاركاتها باهتمام
> حبوبه وطيوبه مع الكل ووجودها ف المنتدى بيديله طعم مختلف
> ​*


الحجة بتوووول 
لسه متعرف عليها من قريب 
انسانه عسوله وطيبة وندله فى نفس ذات السطر 
متعرفش ازاى 
بجد اختى الغاليه على  قلبى جدا  بحب ارغى معاها لما اكون متضايق واقعد اشيلها فى همى وتسيبنى كدة وفى الاخر تقولى هقوم اكل بقى :act23:
اصيله والله:59:
اتفضلى المايك معاكى 
انا كدة خلصت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*واثووووقه-- بتوووووووول- سندريله--بيسوووووو السوغنن*
*باتومان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واثوقه دى كائن ليلى-- قد يحدث صدفه إن الواحد يقابلها مع شقشقه العصافير و هى رايحا تنام-و الكل رايح يبداء يومه- و دى من الصفات الى بتتوافق معها رورو ههههههه لقيت لها رفيق ليلى يسليها ههههه--*
*بموت فيها و بحبها جدا جدا-- مش عارفا اقول إيه فعلا الكلام مش يوفيها حقها--*
*فعلا انسانه طيبه اوى اوى و خدومه جدا و جدعه و حنونه *
*و دمها خفيف- و بتشقلب الكلام و حروفه زى ما هى مشقلبه ليلها نهارها و نهارها ليل--- *
*كل شويه تقول بتمسح زورحا بمشعارفا كام رغيف قبل الفطار هههههههههههههه*
*و اختها دخلت قالت باقت الصله بينهم صله حله هههههههههههههه لكن مش عارفا ليه متخيله انها روفنوووعا اوى و مش بتاكل اصلا هههههههههه متخيلاها حد نونو سكر كدا و جميل و على رأى إيرو سكر مكرر سكر سنترفيش سكر مكعبات-- سكر دايت ههههههههههههههههههههههههه المهم إنها سكككككر-- و عندك حق يا إيرو فى كلمه قولتيها إنك لما قربتى منها لقتيها جبل--*
*فعلا انا كمان شيفاها جبل-- جبل فى الإمان-- إمان رائع اتعلمت منه و لفت نظرى--*
*و عند رورو حق كمان لما قالت المحبه الى فيها ممكن تتوزع على العالم و هتفيض و تزيد--*
*ربنا يباركها و يفرح قلبها زى ما هى دايما كدا مفرغه حلل الى حوليها -- ااااقصد مفرحه قلب الى حوليها هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يديكى سؤال قلبك يا وثوقه و يحميكى و اشوفك دايما سعيده و فرحانه و شقيه و بتتنططى و تشلى عبوديا و تنقطى بتوليا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*بحبك جدا جدا يا سكره*

القلب الطيب---- بتوول
الحب بجد--- بتول
و  لا عمره بيزعل -----بتول 
و لا زعل حد--- بتبتووول ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

تى اوغنيه من تقليفى و اللحن مسروق هههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*واثقة تعاملاتى معها قليلة ....

ومن تلك التعاملات ممكن اقول انه إنسانة ذكية .... 

شقية شقاوة طفوليه .... 

لها قلب يتسع لمن هم فى ضيقة .....

فعلا إنسانة حلوة .....​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بتول ...واثقة ...بطة ..و ....أخيراً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيسو ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيسو لم لا يعرف هو رمز لكل صديق لا تحلو أى قعدة من غيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يفتقده الجميع أذا غاب ...ويبحث عنه الجميع اذا تأخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م الآخر ...الشلة مالهاش أى لون أو معنى من غير " بيسو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مالناش طعم من غير " واثقة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أول ما لفت نظرى فى مشاركاتها كانت لفظة ( الكورنل ) فى أحد التعليقات عن الرياضة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا اللى يسمع ( كورنل ) – يتأكد ويثق أن اللى بيتكلم دة حريف كورة ومش أى حريف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتضح لى انها فوق كدة وكدة أهلاوية صميمة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ذكية ..ومرحة ...ودمها خفيف طبعاً 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتسم بسرعة البديهة ...النقاء ...الطيبة ..الأيمان البسيط بالله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر تعليق قريته منها بتاع ( سامية وأحمد ) ..يعنى ( ثانية واحدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]بادور لها على عريس شاب يستاهلها ويكون جدير بيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا " بااااااااااااااثم " ...تعالى هنا [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 أكتوبر 2013)

اولا انا هتكلم عن الملاك الحارس
(بتول)
واثقة في الرب 
اخت عزيزة جدا
دمها خفيف جدا جدا 
انسانة محبة لكل اللي حواليها
مش بتحب حد يكون زعلان او شبة زعلان منها 
طفله في اخلاقها كاملة العقل في ردودها 
محللة للمواضيع 
وكمان كابتن مصر في الكورة ههههههه
الملاك الحارس 
بتحرس المنتدي بالليل ومش لوحدها 
هي تؤام روحها 
انا خايف اقول رورو وبتول تؤام بجد
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 11-07-2012
> هى بنوته دمها شربات بتخلى صوت ضحكتى يجيب اخر الدنيا
> بحبها جداااا وبتابع مشاركاتها باهتمام
> حبوبه وطيوبه مع الكل ووجودها ف المنتدى بيديله طعم مختلف
> اتأخرت ف الرد ليه يا عياد قلقتنى عليك ههههههههههه​*


*اولا يادودو صدقيني انا اصلا مكنتش استحق ابقا في الموضوع دا* *لانه "للشخصيات الجميله" فقط !

بامانه انا مش عارفه ارد واقولك ايه قصاد كلامك
اللي انا مستهلوش واختيارك ليا اللي انا متخيلتوش
ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما يارب
وتدوم ضحكتك الجميله ياغالية:16_4_9:
*​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بتخمي يا دونا
> ماشي
> **واثقه فيك يارب
> *
> ...


*اخص عليك ياعياد رديت متأخر 3 دقايق
يبقا مخصوم منك 3 ايام:smile01

طيب تصدق وتأمن بأيه
انا اساسا مش فكرة تاريخ تسجيلي ياسوسة انت:smile01
*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وووواثقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بتول الشهيرة ببيسو ؟!!
> *​


*احم احم
:t23:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ​
> *اخص عليك ياعياد رديت متأخر 3 دقايق
> يبقا مخصوم منك 3 ايام:smile01
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههه
نحن نختلف تماماً عن الاخرين
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الأخت العزيزة [واثقة فيك يا رب]، طبعاً اسمها يدل على صدق إيمانها الحي، وهي أخت عزيزية لي ولها بصمة واضحة في المنتدى، احترمها كتير جداً واقدرها اشد تقدير، شخصية في منتهى الاحترام والزوق والأدب والأخلاق العاليا، لا تجامل وتقول الحقيقية بصدق وإخلاص بلا مواربة أو تعدي على أحد إطلاقاً، واعتقد الكل شاعر بما أكتب لو تعامل معاها أو رأى تعليقاتها وبصمتها الواضحة في المنتدى، والظاهرة بقوة... إلهنا الحي يبارك حياتك ويملأ قلبك سلام ومسرة آمين فآمين


*اخجلتي استاذي
كلام حضرتك شرف ووسام ليا
وكون انا ليا اخ كبير وعظم وقدير زي حضرتك
يبقا يابختي بجد
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلب حضرتك**:16_4_9:*
*يعلم ربنا انا مستهلش كل المحبه الكبيرة دي

*​


مارياماريا قال:


> واثقه فيك يارب
> اولا مختاره اسم جميل جدا
> وهى انسانه جميله اوى
> بنوته دمها شربات وتعليقاتها لذيذه
> ...


*ماريا عاية اقولك 
اني لسه متعرفه عليكي من فتره صغيرة
انما ربنا يعلم اني حاسة اني اعرفك من زمان

وزي ماقولتك اسمي دا مش اسمي لوحدي دا اسمنا كلنا اكيد

ربنا يخليكي ياحبيبتي علي زوقك ومجاملتك الجميله ليا*
:16_4_9:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> انتي جيتيلي في ملعبي يادونا عشان هاتكلم علي اختي
> بصراحه بتول زي ماهي ماليه المنتدي شقاوه وضحك
> ماليه البيت كمان
> احنا اربع اخوات بنات بس هي اقرب واحده ليا عشان الفرق بينا سنتين
> ...


*ياسلاام ياختي اومال مابشوفش منك ليا الكلام الحلو دا
في الحقيقه:smile01

فضحتيني يابنتي صله الحلل ايه بس ههههههههه
مش كدا استري عليا انا اختك برضو

بصي عايزاكي تتكي اوي علي كلمة
نفسي افرح بيكي يالولو دي
لعل وعسي تفرحي بجد:smile01
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتوووول باااااااااااتو حبيبة قلبى
> مهما قولت فيها مش هوفيها حقها واللى هقوله ده مش مجرد كلام
> لا دى حقيقة واحساسى بيها
> باتو من اقرب الناس ليا هنا فى المنتدى بعشقها مش بحبها بس
> ...


*طب انا اجيب منين كلام ارد بيه عليكي ياست رورو
انتي بتحرجيني عالهوا كدا:smile01

بصي انتي عارفه انتي ايه بالنسبالي
يعلم ربنا انا بتكلم  عليكي في البيت كأنك واحده من العيلة
ومن ضمن الاسباب اللي خلت روزا تسجل هنا انتي
لاني من كتر كلامي عليكي انتي بالذات حبت تتعرف عليكي
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي **ويديم المحبه** يارب**:16_4_9:*
*ي**اتشؤام نوحي انتي:smile01

وشكرا علي الورده الجميله
اللي اكيد سحبت من فلاشتك كتير هههههه
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *الله عليكي يا دونا و على اختياراتك الجميلة
> 
> لو هتكلم على بتول
> اللي هي احلى توتة ف الدنيا
> ...


*ياربنااااااا علي الكلام ياجدعان
ايه يابنتي ماسورة حنية وطيبة فرقعت في الموضوع:smile01

**
مكموكتي انتي عارفه انك شخصية تتحبي جدا
يعني صدقيني انا بحبك جدا بجد
وبخاف عليكي كأنك بنتي اللي مخلفتهاش:smile01
وببقا مدايقه فعلا اما بشوفك مدايقه

ربنا يخليكي ليا علي كل الكلام اللي قولته في حقي اللي انا مستهلوش
ويفرح قلبك دايما يارب زي مابتفرحيني علي طول

بس قوليلي انتي البنوته اللي لابسه ابيض ولا اسود:smile01

*
*ربنا ميحرمنيش من محبتك الكبيرة دي ابدا يارب*
*:16_4_9:*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إلا بتولللللللللللللللل حبيبى
> 
> ديه حتة من قلبى
> سكر مكرر و لا سكر سنترافيش ماعرفش
> ...


*ماينفعش سكر التموين:smile01

انا مش عارفه ارد اقولك ايه
بس صدقيني عالم ربنا انا بحبك جداا جداا وفرحانه بيكي اوووووووووي
بتفكريني بأختي الكبيره هي زيك كدا بالظبط
انا بفكر اخليها تيجي تسجل في المنتدي
وتعملوا دوينتو هايل
شوفتي دوينتو دي:smile01
بس اخاف الناس تطفش منكم هههههههه:59:

ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبة قلبي ياارب
وتعيشي وتطمني عليا 
ومتقلقيش طول مانتي بخير البنية هتبقا بخير:smile01
ربنا ميحرمنيش منك ابدا ابدا ابدا* *يارب*
*:16_4_9:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> ايه دا انا اتاخرت اوى كل دا اتكتب عن بتول وانا معرفش
> اختيار موفق يا دونا فعلا  كل اللى بتختاريهم اعضاء يستحقوا التقدير ومميزين جدا
> بتول  توتا اختى الصغيرة بموت فيها بنوتة دمها شربات اول لما ابتديت انتظم فى دخولى فى المنتدى كنت بلاقى مشاركتها لها طعم ولون مختلف كانت بضحكنى جدا وبكون نفسى اتعرف عليها لكن لما ربنا اراد بقا  وطيبة وحنينة دايما تسأل وتفتقد اللى حواليها يعلم ربنا انا بحس انها بتسأل عنى اكتر من اختى كمان نفسى  ربنا يفرحنا بيها لانها زى الجوهرة الثمينة ومش اى حد يستاهلها .. ربنا يفرحك حبيبتى ويسعد ايامك يارب امين


*مبدائا كدا عايزاكي تتكي علي كلمة ربنا يفرحنا بيها دي ههههههه:smile01*

*نيفو نونتي انتي زي اختي فعلا
وبحبك جدااا عالم ربنا
انتي اللي طيبة وتستاهلي كل خير في الدنيا

ربنا يسعدك زي مااسعدتيني بكلامك ولاوني مستهلوش بامانه
يارب يخليكي ليا ويفرح قلبك دايما
ويطمني عليكي علي طول يانونتي
*:16_4_9:​


> الحجة بتوووول
> لسه متعرف عليها من قريب
> انسانه عسوله وطيبة وندله فى نفس ذات السطر
> متعرفش ازاى
> ...


*مالسه بدري وجاي علي نفسك ليه:smile01

اه فعلا لسه متعفين علي بعض قريب وكانت معرفه خلوصي قصدي معرفه خير ههههههه

ياريتك مارديت ياجو انت شردتني اصلا:smile01

بس طيبة وندله في نفس ذات السطر ازاي:thnk0001:

لا بجد انا بشكرك علي كلامك الجميل
وربنا يسامحك علي باقي الكلام بقا هههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب*:16_4_9:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> نحن نختلف تماماً عن الاخرين
> *​


*ليه روتانا سينما:smile01*​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *واثووووقه-- بتوووووووول- سندريله--بيسوووووو السوغنن*
> *باتومان هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *واثوقه دى كائن ليلى-- قد يحدث صدفه إن الواحد يقابلها مع شقشقه العصافير و هى رايحا تنام-و الكل رايح يبداء يومه- و دى من الصفات الى بتتوافق معها رورو ههههههه لقيت لها رفيق ليلى يسليها ههههه--*
> *بموت فيها و بحبها جدا جدا-- مش عارفا اقول إيه فعلا الكلام مش يوفيها حقها--*
> ...


*انتي متاكده ان دي اغنيه 
مش عارفه ليه حساها شعار في مظاهره هههههههه

ياخبر كل دددددددددددده عشاني ؟؟
ويعلم ربنا انا مستحق ابدا  كل المحبه دي ياحبو

انتي الطيبه الحنونه صاحبة اخف دم واحلي روح في المنتدي
وكلنا شاهدين علي كدا

انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد قصاد كل كلامك دا
انا بحبك جـــــــــدا بجد ربنا يخليكي ليا ياارب

بس عايزة اقولك اني فعلا رفنتوعه
بس واخده موضوع الاكل دا هوايه مش اكتر:smile01

ربنا يفرح قلبك يارب ويرضيكي ويراضيكي يانني عيني
*
*:16_4_9:

*​


صوت صارخ قال:


> *واثقة تعاملاتى معها قليلة ....
> 
> ومن تلك التعاملات ممكن اقول انه إنسانة ذكية ....
> 
> ...


*من سوء حظي طبعا ان مش اتعاملت مع حضرتك شخصيا كتير

بس صدقني انا فخورة وبشكر ربنا  ان المنتدي فيه حد زي حضرتك يابابا
بستفيد كتير من موضوعات وتعليقات حضرتك

اخجلتني يابابا صدقني بكلامك الجميل
اللي فعلا بامانه انا مستهلوش
ربنا يباركك ويخليك ليا يارب
يابركة المنتدي*
:16_4_9:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بتول ...واثقة ...بطة ..و ....أخيراً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]بيسو ..*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيسو لم لا يعرف هو رمز لكل صديق لا تحلو أى قعدة من غيره[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يفتقده الجميع أذا غاب ...ويبحث عنه الجميع اذا تأخر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]م الآخر ...الشلة مالهاش أى لون أو معنى من غير " بيسو "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى مالناش طعم من غير " واثقة " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]أول ما لفت نظرى فى مشاركاتها كانت لفظة ( الكورنل ) فى أحد التعليقات عن الرياضة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وطبعا اللى يسمع ( كورنل ) – يتأكد ويثق أن اللى بيتكلم دة حريف كورة ومش أى حريف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتضح لى انها فوق كدة وكدة أهلاوية صميمة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ذكية ..ومرحة ...ودمها خفيف طبعاً
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتتسم بسرعة البديهة ...النقاء ...الطيبة ..الأيمان البسيط بالله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آخر تعليق قريته منها بتاع ( سامية وأحمد ) ..يعنى ( ثانية واحدة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


*دا مكانش حته كورنل دا يااستاذي 
اللي حضرتك مش قادر تنساه لحد دلوقتي:smile01

وبعدين اما انا زكية ومرحه ودمي خفيف وطيبة 
يبقا حضرتك ايه ؟؟؟
انا اجي جنبك ايه بسس يالهوي عليا 

استاذي حضرتك من الناس الغاليين جدا عليا صدقني
وليهم بصمة خااصه كدا في المنتدي

انا بشكر حضرتك جدا جدا علي الكلام الرائع اللي قولتله في حقي ولاونه مش من حقي بامانه
ربنا يفرح قلبك يـــــارب
**:16_4_9:*
*بس ليا عند حضرتك طلب
وغلاوة بيسو عندك ماتنساش باثم بقا :smile01:smile01:smile01

*


> اولا انا هتكلم عن الملاك الحارس
> (بتول)
> واثقة في الرب
> اخت عزيزة جدا
> ...


*شكرا جداا يابو عاتشف علي الكلام الجميل:smile01

وبعدين ماهو انت ابتديت تبقا ملاك حارس برضو
وبقينا نعمل ورديات في المنتدي:smile01

ومتخفش قول ان انا ورورو تؤام لاننا كدا بالفعل:t23:

ربنا يخليك بجد ويفرح قلبك يااجدع اخ *:16_4_9:​[/FONT]


----------



## soso a (22 أكتوبر 2013)

بتووووووووووووول 

الجمال والرقه والشقاوه والابتسامه مع الذكاء الشديد 

بجد بحس ان قلبها قلب الاطفال برئ قوى وطاهر قوى 
بهديلك اغنيه الملاك البرئ  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> بتووووووووووووول
> 
> الجمال والرقه والشقاوه والابتسامه مع الذكاء الشديد
> 
> ...


*اهووو انتي كل الكلام دا
مش انا صدقيني


ربنا مش يحرمني منك ولا من محبتك الكبيره دي ياسوسو

واحلي اهداء لأحلي اغنية من احلي شخصية
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياغاليه عليا*
:16_4_9:​


----------



## geegoo (22 أكتوبر 2013)

من أجمل الشخصيات التي قابلتها في المنتدي و خارجه 
موهبة طبيعية في رسم البسمة علي الشفاه و إدخال البهجة للقلوب 
و مع كل الشقاوة و الضحك تجبرك انك تحترم فيها أخلاقها و تدينها الطبيعي البسيط و التلقائي ...
باختصار ... بنوتة مصرية مسيحية


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> من أجمل الشخصيات التي قابلتها في المنتدي و خارجه
> موهبة طبيعية في رسم البسمة علي الشفاه و إدخال البهجة للقلوب
> و مع كل الشقاوة و الضحك تجبرك انك تحترم فيها أخلاقها و تدينها الطبيعي البسيط و التلقائي ...
> باختصار ... بنوتة مصرية مسيحية


*يااخبرررر بجد
انا مش عارفه ارد اقول ايه؟!

ربنا يخليك بس بامانه ياجماعه انا مستهلش كل دا
انا اقل من القليل صدقوني
ربنا يخليك استاذي جيجو
ويفرح قلبك وتفرح بنوتاتك الحلوين يارب

ربنا يباركك
*
:16_4_9:​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

هو الكلام على مين ؟
الكلام على مين ؟
على بتول ؟
ياحلاوة ياولاد
سبونى بقى احكى براحتشى براحتشى
بتول دى اخف دم بجد وعليها افتكاسات انا ماشوفتش واحدة بخفة دمها الصراحة
قمورة وعسولة اوى بس زعلانة منك يابت يابتول عشان ماجيبتيش اللى وعدتى بيه
ايوة سامعكى بتقولى هى بتسحييلى قدام الكل ؟
اة بسيحلك يابت هاتى اللى اتفقنا عليه والا شيل دا من دا يرتاح دا عند:new6::new6:
نرجع لموضعنا:fun_lol:
بتول انسانة طيبة اوى
شقية جدا جدا
لذوذة وتتدخل القلب بسرعة
بجد
بحبك​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اخ نسيت
انبى ياجماعة لما يجى دورى حد يصفرلى وانا هنزل علطول :new6::new6:
​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (23 أكتوبر 2013)

اهو يا يويو تصفير وتصفيق
هههه
عشتي في كنف يسوع


----------



## white.angel (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*واثقه ... بنت لذيذه متعاملتش معاها كتير بسبب الحظر :fun_lol:... بس هى ورورو لما يبقوا مع بعض لازم تعرف ان فى مصيه هتحصل :new6: ... بتول ذكيه وجدعه ... وبتعرف ترد ومش بتخاف من حد .... بشوفلها مواقف شجعنه وشهمنه بتعجبنى :love45:
من الاخر .. زى ما قالو عليها " بيسو"*​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بادور لها على عريس شاب يستاهلها ويكون جدير بيها *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يا " بااااااااااااااثم " ...تعالى هنا *​​ [/FONT]


*هارك اسوووووووح بتثرب عريثى :bud: .. شوفلها حد غير باثم دة محجوز من 7 سنين .... دورلها على فتح الباب :new6:*​[/FONT]


----------



## geegoo (23 أكتوبر 2013)

بيسو هتتجوز باثم و يجيبولنا .. بسبوثة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> هو الكلام على مين ؟
> الكلام على مين ؟
> على بتول ؟
> ياحلاوة ياولاد
> ...


*يخيبك يايويو
كدا تسيحيلي عبر الاقمار البلاستكية
وعلي الهواء شُمبارتا :new6:

داااا انا اللي عليا افتكاسات برضو
بأماره كيكو هااا:fun_lol:

بصي اما نقول خفه دم وطيبة وجدعنه
وخيال واسع وشقاوة ودلع يبقا لازم نقول لارا بامانه

ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي ياارب
ويفرح قلبك ونفرح بيكي ياموكوسة:mus13:

انا:new8: بحبك اكــــــــتر:new8:
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية " **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=8971**واثقه فيك يارب " بحق شخصية رائعة
بكل المقاييس لم أنول شرف التعامل مع شخصها الرائع
كثيراً .... لكن لطالما لمست في تعاملاتها الأدب و الزوق
" خدومة " و لا تبخل بأي مُساهمة أو مُساعدة للجميع

تنطبق عليها هذه المقولة " أشخاص قد لا نُقابلهم وجهاً
لوجة لكن من ثمارهم نعرفهم و النعمة تملائهم "
**
إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الثمينة كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *واثقه ... بنت لذيذه متعاملتش معاها كتير بسبب الحظر :fun_lol:... بس هى ورورو لما يبقوا مع بعض لازم تعرف ان فى مصيه هتحصل :new6: ... بتول ذكيه وجدعه ... وبتعرف ترد ومش بتخاف من حد .... بشوفلها مواقف شجعنه وشهمنه بتعجبنى :love45:
> من الاخر .. زى ما قالو عليها " بيسو"*
> 
> 
> *هارك اسوووووووح بتثرب عريثى :bud: .. شوفلها حد غير باثم دة محجوز من 7 سنين .... دورلها على فتح الباب :new6:*​


*تسلميلي ياويوتي علي المجاملة الرقيقه زيك
وصدقيني انا ورورو غلابه لا بنهش ولا بنش هههه

ياخسارة باثم طلع محجوز ومن سنن سبيع 
قصدي من سبع سنين:t19:
طيب خلاص انا موافقه بفتح الباب
او بقفل الباب 
اشالله بورب الباب حتي:new6:
اهو ضل باب ولا ضل حيطة ههههههههه

ربنا يفرح قلبك ياحبيبتي:new8:
*​


geegoo قال:


> بيسو هتتجوز باثم و يجيبولنا .. بسبوثة ​


*اهو شهد شاهد من اهلها
جبتش حاجه من  عندي انا:new6:
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية " **واثقه فيك يارب " بحق شخصية رائعة
> بكل المقاييس لم أنول شرف التعامل مع شخصها الرائع
> كثيراً .... لكن لطالما لمست في تعاملاتها الأدب و الزوق
> " خدومة " و لا تبخل بأي مُساهمة أو مُساعدة للجميع
> ...


*انا خجلانة بامانه
ومش عارفه ارد علي حضرتك اقولك ايه

انما تأكد اني بكن لحضرتك ولكل شخص هنا في المنتدي
فيضان من الاحترام وبركان من التقدير
وسيول من المحبة

انا مش عارفه ايه جو الارصاد الجوية دا :new6:
بس صدقني مشاعري ناحية كل اخواتي وابائي وامهاتي هنا
مش عارفه اوصفها ولا اتكلم عنها 
لانها  اسما من اي وصف

ربنا يفرح قلبك استاذي
ويرضيك دايما ويراضيك يارب
:16_4_10::16_4_10:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> طيب خلاص انا موافقه بفتح الباب
> او بقفل الباب
> اشالله بورب الباب حتي:new6:
> ...



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


اوعي تكوني بتضحكي علي الباب
قصدي بتضحكي عليا:new6::new6:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوعي تكوني بتضحكي علي الباب
> قصدي بتضحكي عليا:new6::new6:​



*لا باضحك على ورب الباب 

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم شخصيه من العيار التقيل انضم لمنتدانا فى تاريخ 03-08-2007 
هو خادم يعشق الخدمه  نقدر نقول عليه محترف خدمه داخل وخارج المنتدى 
انا شخصياا بتعلم منه كتير 
هو بمثابة قنديل بينور الطريق للعابرين وطوق نجاه لكل محتاج يد تسنده عالطريق 
يهتم بكل كلمه تشهد للمسيح لأنه على حق خادم لاسمه 
روح يا عياد كمل اكل ونوم مضيعش وقتك معانا ههههههههههه
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*استاذنا الكبير 
صوت صارخ 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 أكتوبر 2013)

*هع هع 
ابقو ا قابلوني 


يوم ما ابطل اجاوب هبقي ميت اكيد ههههههه
*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 أكتوبر 2013)

ونعم الاختيار دونا  استاذ صوت صارخ شخصية غنة عن التعريف 
ربنا يبارك وجودة وخدمتة الكبيرة الي شايلها ويقدمها بكل حب وتضحية
ربنا يجعله شمعة يضئ في طريق الكثيرين 

عياد احي شطارتك واجاباتك السريعة ​


----------



## aymonded (24 أكتوبر 2013)

​الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ منور المنتدى بأبوته وبيقبل المصالحة بسرعة مع أي حد، يعني انا لما حبيت اصالحة مرة لأني أخطات في شخصه بكلمة عن دون قصد، تصالح معي بصورة رائعة وبسيطة للغاية فاثبت أنه أب حقيقي، لأن الأب هو من يحتضن ابنه بمسرة في تواضع ووداعة قلب محب يقبل الكل بسرعة في المحبة، ويكفي أن اقول انه أب فهي فقط التي تُعبِّر عن من هو الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ.... ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*بابا صوت مثال للاب الحنون والخادم الامين 
مشوفتش حد فى طيبة قلبه وحنيته 
وقلبه الكبير اللى بيساع الكل 
دايما بيخدم فى صمت وبيساعد اى حد محتاج ليه 
بأبوة عظيمة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يابابا وخدمتك 
وتفضل منور المنتدى بحبك للجميع 
وربنا يديك الصحة وطولة العمر 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*صووووووووووووووووووووت

الاستاذ صوت المشرف العزيز

إنتوا عارفين إنى إتخانقت معاه _ عادى هو فيه حد هنا ما إتخانقتش معاه ؟؟؟:smil12:

بس هو بجد إنسان طيب جدا جدا (دا حتى كفاية إنه مستحمل غتاتى)

*​


----------



## soul & life (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انا اول واحدة عرفت  حتى اسألوا عيمود بس مكتبتش مشاركتى للاسف  لان الشخصية عزيزة عليا جدا فكنت مشغولة بكزا حاجة مينفعش اكتب كلمتين على الطاير

بابا صوت صارخ ...  اول مسجلت فى المنتدى لاحظت مجموعة كبيرة وتقريبا كل الاعضاء بيقولوا بابا صوت استغربت لانه من ناحية السن فمعانا هنا ناس كتير سنهم كبير ولكن مش بيتقال لهم بابا ومع الوقت لما تابعت مشاركاته وكلامه ومحبته للجميع واسلوبه الحكيم عرفت انه فعلا بابا
ومينفعش يكون غيره بابا فى المنتدى .. صاحب قلم راائع وشخصية اكثر من رائعة خادم ومحب للجميع حكيم بحكمته بيحتوى المعوج قبل العدل  ..
من الشخصيات القليلة اللى بعتبرهم شايلين المنتدى على اكتافهم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا بابا ويبارك فى خدمتك الجميلة ويعطيك الصحة والعافية بنعمة رب المجد يسوع . آمين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ صوت من الشخصيات الجميلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تشرفت بمقابلتها غير مرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسان خدوم بطبعه ...هادئ ومُتزن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]غيور جداً على مسيحيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يتحدث عنها يُسهِب فى الشرح بتلذُذ وأستمتاع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنه يتلو صلوات لكل حرف يكتُبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمات يُصيغها فى مِحرابِه المُقدس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يلتفت الى لومة لائم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أعتراض مُعاتِب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك تجده عندما يُشارك برأى أجتماعى " يقتضب فيه " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أحياناً أحس بتشاؤمه بغير داعٍ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتسامح وينسى بسرعة ولكن فى حرص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]له خبراته فى الحياة التى أحترمها جداً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو بدوره يحترم جداً خصوصيات الآخرين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فقط ...عليه ان يعى انه فى سن جميل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سن الأستمتاع بلذة العطاء دون أنتظار المُقابل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويا لها من لذة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ صوت من الشخصيات الجميلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تشرفت بمقابلتها غير مرة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسان خدوم بطبعه ...هادئ ومُتزن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]غيور جداً على مسيحيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يتحدث عنها يُسهِب فى الشرح بتلذُذ وأستمتاع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنه يتلو صلوات لكل حرف يكتُبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمات يُصيغها فى مِحرابِه المُقدس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يلتفت الى لومة لائم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أعتراض مُعاتِب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك تجده عندما يُشارك برأى أجتماعى " يقتضب فيه " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



زي ما يقول عبود بالظبط بس يا سلام لو يخف عليا شوي حيبقى كامل الاوصاف[/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 أكتوبر 2013)

الاستاذ صوت 
عبقري في الادلة والبراهين المثبتة تاريخيا 
اب حنون ومعطاء 
وكمان بيشجع المشاركين بمشاركتة ويضيف لها جزء الي الكاتب ينساة او مش زات اهمية 
لكن الاستاذ صوت دقيق جدا في هذة 
وزوق جدا مع كل الاعضاء 
انسان جد في ايمانة غير متهاون في العقيدة 
اب لكل اللي يحتاج منة حاجة 
الرب يباركة 
انسان رائع بما تحتوية الكلمة من معاني
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم شخصيه من العيار التقيل انضم لمنتدانا فى تاريخ 03-08-2007
> هو خادم يعشق الخدمه  نقدر نقول عليه محترف خدمه داخل وخارج المنتدى
> انا شخصياا بتعلم منه كتير
> هو بمثابة قنديل بينور الطريق للعابرين وطوق نجاه لكل محتاج يد تسنده عالطريق
> ...



*طالعت هذا البوست مساء أمس ....
فكان وجبة محبة مشبعة بحاجة ليس لساعات, بل لأيام, لأجد كلمات توفيها
أجمل ما فى هذا المنتدى هو المحبة .... لذا فأنى أجيئ إليه فى كل ساعات جوعى 
لأشبع
شكرا استاذه دونا ....​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أكتوبر 2013)

بابا صارخ
دا بابا العسل 
هو سعات بحس انه شديد
بس من جواه طيب اوى
وانا بعزه اوى وبحترمه جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *استاذنا الكبير
> صوت صارخ
> *​





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هع هع
> ابقو ا قابلوني
> 
> 
> ...



*ماشى يا عياد ....... فى يوم من الأيام حاعرف قبلك​*


----------



## sparrow (25 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ صوت صارخ من الشخصيات الي صعب تلاقي زيها دلوقتي 
اي كلام مش هيكفي 
مليان بركه ونعمه  ومحبه وحنان  بلا حدود  ,, مجرد رؤيته تملاك سلام   
ربنا يبارك حياته ويعوضه اضعاف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ماشى يا عياد ....... فى يوم من الأيام حاعرف قبلك​*


*هتبقي هزيمه مفرحه بالنسبالي :t33:
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

كلدانية قال:


> ونعم الاختيار دونا  استاذ صوت صارخ شخصية غنة عن التعريف
> ربنا يبارك وجودة وخدمتة الكبيرة الي شايلها ويقدمها بكل حب وتضحية
> ربنا يجعله شمعة يضئ في طريق الكثيرين
> 
> عياد احي شطارتك واجاباتك السريعة ​



*استاذة كلدانية ....أفرحنى دعاءك لى
وكلى ثقة من استجابة الرب لك
لأنه دعاء صادر من قلب اعتادنا على نقاءه من خلال كتاباتك
ربنا يباركك ويفرح عمرك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ منور المنتدى بأبوته وبيقبل المصالحة بسرعة مع أي حد، يعني انا لما حبيت اصالحة مرة لأني أخطات في شخصه بكلمة عن دون قصد، تصالح معي بصورة رائعة وبسيطة للغاية فاثبت أنه أب حقيقي، لأن الأب هو من يحتضن ابنه بمسرة في تواضع ووداعة قلب محب يقبل الكل بسرعة في المحبة، ويكفي أن اقول انه أب فهي فقط التي تُعبِّر عن من هو الأب الحبيب صوت صارخ.... ​



*أيمن حبيبى ..... مش عارف اقولك ايه .....
وجودك فى وسطنا اضاف للمنتدى أضافة رائعة
أصلى للرب أن يجعلك سراج موضوع على منارة
ليضيئ لكل من هو بحاجة ليهتدى للطريق​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بابا صوت مثال للاب الحنون والخادم الامين
> مشوفتش حد فى طيبة قلبه وحنيته
> وقلبه الكبير اللى بيساع الكل
> دايما بيخدم فى صمت وبيساعد اى حد محتاج ليه
> ...



*الأبنة الغالية رورو ....
أسعدتنى كلمة "بابا صوت ....."
كان نفسى يكون عندى بنات ..... واشكرى ربى أنه وهبنى بنات كثيرات هنا ...
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعد أيامك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صووووووووووووووووووووت
> 
> الاستاذ صوت المشرف العزيز
> 
> ...



*الأبنة المشاغبة ايرينى ..... عادى أن تكونى مشاغبة .... فمهنة الهندسة تجعلنا من المشاغبين ..... 
انت ابنتى البكر ..... وعادى أن البكر دايما متعب
لكن الأبوة يزداد اهتمامها.... بازدياد الأحتياج لها
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك فى مشوار حياتك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> انا اول واحدة عرفت  حتى اسألوا عيمود بس مكتبتش مشاركتى للاسف  لان الشخصية عزيزة عليا جدا فكنت مشغولة بكزا حاجة مينفعش اكتب كلمتين على الطاير
> 
> بابا صوت صارخ ...  اول مسجلت فى المنتدى لاحظت مجموعة كبيرة وتقريبا كل الاعضاء بيقولوا بابا صوت استغربت لانه من ناحية السن فمعانا هنا ناس كتير سنهم كبير ولكن مش بيتقال لهم بابا ومع الوقت لما تابعت مشاركاته وكلامه ومحبته للجميع واسلوبه الحكيم عرفت انه فعلا بابا
> ومينفعش يكون غيره بابا فى المنتدى .. صاحب قلم راائع وشخصية اكثر من رائعة خادم ومحب للجميع حكيم بحكمته بيحتوى المعوج قبل العدل  ..
> ...



*ربنا يباركك يا غالية ..... صدقينى مش عارف أرد ....
محبة الجميع غمرتنى ..... 
ربنا يخليكى ويسعد أيامك ...
ويديم عليا دعواتكم الطاهرة .....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الأستاذ صوت من الشخصيات الجميلة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]التى تشرفت بمقابلتها غير مرة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]إنسان خدوم بطبعه ...هادئ ومُتزن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]غيور جداً على مسيحيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندما يتحدث عنها يُسهِب فى الشرح بتلذُذ وأستمتاع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكأنه يتلو صلوات لكل حرف يكتُبه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكلمات يُصيغها فى مِحرابِه المُقدس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يلتفت الى لومة لائم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو أعتراض مُعاتِب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك تجده عندما يُشارك برأى أجتماعى " يقتضب فيه " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*مشكلة أن أرد على تلك الكلمات 
وتلك المشاعر ..... الصادقة دوما 
موضوعيتك تبهرنى .... 
لست متشائما كما تظن .... ولا أطالب بالمقابل
لكنى واجهت أمراً زلزلنى
فأنا أب لثلاث بنين ..... هم عمرى وحياتى
وتزوج الثلاثة فى عام واحد .... وتركوا المنزل
وصار البيت فارغاً ..... بارداً
واشكر ربنا ..... إنى وجدت هنا ابناء وبنات ... يحتاجون لأبوتى​*[/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> زي ما يقول عبود بالظبط بس يا سلام لو يخف عليا شوي حيبقى كامل الاوصاف



*اعتقد أن هفهف هو اسم الدلع ...
بصى يا هفهف .... أنت أبنة غالية مثل الأخريات .... وشدتى معك احيانا ... تكون لأنى أريد أن أُظهر لك ما هو خافيا عنك .....​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الاستاذ صوت
> عبقري في الادلة والبراهين المثبتة تاريخيا
> اب حنون ومعطاء
> وكمان بيشجع المشاركين بمشاركتة ويضيف لها جزء الي الكاتب ينساة او مش زات اهمية
> ...



*رمسيس حبيب قلبى ...... أنت إنسان حلو .... وينتظرك مستقبل واعد
ذكاءك ظاهر فى مواضيعك
ومصريتك القبطية تؤهلك لتكون من رواد المستقبل ...
ربنا يباركك ويسعد أيامك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> بابا صارخ
> دا بابا العسل
> هو سعات بحس انه شديد
> بس من جواه طيب اوى
> ...



*الأبنة الصغرى .... الشقية
آخر العنقود ....
دائما تبهجنى مشاركاتك ....
فهى مشاركات تُنبئ عن شقاوة بنوته مشاكسة
ربنا يسعدك ويفرح عمرك​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أكتوبر 2013)

*بابا صـــــوت
من اعز الاشخاص عليا في المنتدي فعلا بامانه
بابا صوت يمكن الشخص الوحيد اللي قولتله يابابا بعد وفاة والدي الله يرحمه
انا يمكن متعملتش مع بابا صوت كتير انما بحس فيه بحنان عجيب
بحس فيه بحنيه الاب اللي اتحرمت منها
برتاح اوي لما بقوله يابابا يعلم ربنا 

بستفاد كتير جداا من كل مواضيعه ومشاركاته
بحب فيه تدينه , ثقافته , عقله الكبير , حكمته , روحه الطيبة
...

بابا صــــــــــوت بأختصار:Roses:
هولحن جميل يُعزف عالاوتار:16_4_8:
واحيانا زي الذهب يُقاس بالعيار:16_14_37:
ساعات بشوفه احسن من الملك شهريار:smil2:
خدوم ومُحب للجميع وبيجاوب علي اي استفسار**:16_14_20:*
*حنيته وطيبته وخدمته كبيررررة جداا زي الانهار:16_14_24:
بطمن اما بشوفه في المنتدي بليل وكمان بالنهار:16_4_16:
هو لكل عضو في المنتدي بحرر كبيرر من الاسرار:16_4_10:
انا عارفه اني مقصره في حقه كتير وبقدمله الف اعتذار:16_4_9:
ربنا يخليك ليا يابابا وياخد من عمري ويذيد علي عمرك اعمار:16_14_51:
بهنيكي واحيكي جدااااااااااااا يادونا علي احلي واغلي اختيار:16_14_21:






*​


----------



## geegoo (25 أكتوبر 2013)

انسان رائع و أب أروع


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بابا صـــــوت
> من اعز الاشخاص عليا في المنتدي فعلا بامانه
> بابا صوت يمكن الشخص الوحيد اللي قولتله يابابا بعد وفاة والدي الله يرحمه
> انا يمكن متعملتش مع بابا صوت كتير انما بحس فيه بحنان عجيب
> ...



*ايه اللى اقدر اقوله فى محبة زى دى ....
مفيش كلام يتقال
لكن صدقينى .... لو كان عندى بنت ....
اكيد كنت اتمنيت انها تكون صورة منك ...
ربنا يباركك .... ويفرح قلبك .... ويسعد ايامك​*


----------



## candy shop (25 أكتوبر 2013)

طبعا صوت صارخ صعب وصفه فى كلمتين 
انا كان ليا الشرف انه شرفنى فى فرح ابنى هو وزجته الجميله مونيكا
هو اخ غالى بالنسبالى  واب لكثيرين فى المنتدى 
هو خادم رائع خدمته مميزه 
ربنا يخليك ويجعل دايما خدمتك مثمره ودايما فى عطاء مستمر
ويارب دايما منور المنتدى
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> انسان رائع و أب أروع



*حبيبى جى جو
ربنا يبارك فى حياتك وفى عملك
فرحت قلبى بكلامك الحلو ده​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> طبعا صوت صارخ صعب وصفه فى كلمتين
> انا كان ليا الشرف انه شرفنى فى فرح ابنى هو وزجته الجميله مونيكا
> هو اخ غالى بالنسبالى  واب لكثيرين فى المنتدى
> هو خادم رائع خدمته مميزه
> ...



*استاذه كاندى .... معرفتك من المكاسب اللى حققتها فى منتدانا الحبيب
اخوتك تسعدنى وتشرفنى
ربنا يباركلنا فيك ويحقق كل أمانيك​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

استاذ صوت شخصيه جميله ومحترمه جدا 
عنده قناعته اللى بيدافع عنها 
غيور على بلده وعلى مسحيته ومعتز بيهم جدا 
ولا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم
لأنه محاور ممتاز 
وبجد من اجمل المشرفين 
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويقويه 
ميرسى دونا بجد كل اختياراتك اجمل من بعض


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 أكتوبر 2013)

كالعادة يا دونا اختيار رائع 
وكالعادة الكلام مش بيعرف يعبر عن محبتنا للشخصيات الجميلة دي
هقولكم علي الحكاية 
انا تلميذة ف مدرسة خدمة بابا صوت بس من بعيد لبعيد 
ماكنش ليا الشرف اني اتعامل معاه بس طبعا انا بدور عليه ف المنتدي من رد لموضوع لمناقشة لحوار 
بحس فيه الخادم الأمين الصادق 
اللي بيعشق الخدمة ولا يمل منها 
بصراحة بتعلم من محبته 
وغيرته علي مسيحه 
هو شخصية متابعتها مكسب لأي انسان 
لأننا بنشوف فيه الأب المحب الحنون الجاد المرشد الخادم الأمين 
بابا صوت بسمع عنه كل كلام رائع من كل اللي اتعاملت معاهم
مافيش حد بيختلف علي حنيته ومحبته 
بجد الكلام لا يمكن يوصف انا قد ايه من متابعتي ليه بتعلم حاجات كتير جدا . 
واولها اني احب بدون انتظار مقابل 
واخدم بصدق بردو دون انتظار مقابل 
ربنا يخليك لينا يا اب غالي علينا كلنا 
واستاذ معلم لينا 
وتعيش لينا دايما علشان نتعلم من حضرتك يارب 
ربنا  يباركك بكل بركة 
ويفرح قلبك استاذي الغالي​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> استاذ صوت صارخ من الشخصيات الي صعب تلاقي زيها دلوقتي
> اي كلام مش هيكفي
> مليان بركه ونعمه  ومحبه وحنان  بلا حدود  ,, مجرد رؤيته تملاك سلام
> ربنا يبارك حياته ويعوضه اضعاف



*ابنتى الغالية ..... كلامك تاج على راسى .... لأنه آت من إنسانة تشرفت بلقائها .... وسعدت بتفكيرها 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> استاذ صوت شخصيه جميله ومحترمه جدا
> عنده قناعته اللى بيدافع عنها
> غيور على بلده وعلى مسحيته ومعتز بيهم جدا
> ولا يخشى فى الحق لومة لائم
> ...



*ماريا ...... كلامك شهادة اعتز بيها ... واصلى أن أكون, بنعمة المسيح, عند حسن ظن الجميع ....
ربنا يباركك ويسعد أيامك*


----------



## peace_86 (26 أكتوبر 2013)

*مع إني داخل متأخر ..

لكن شكراً يا دونا على مشاركتك لينا لبعض الشخصيات..

أنا لم أتابع جميع الشخصيات.. لكن مريت عالصفحات وقرأت كلامكم عن النهيسي والسيدة أمة والأستاذ صوت صارخ. وغيرهم

هم شخصيات مباركة.. والله يحفظهم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> كالعادة يا دونا اختيار رائع
> وكالعادة الكلام مش بيعرف يعبر عن محبتنا للشخصيات الجميلة دي
> هقولكم علي الحكاية
> انا تلميذة ف مدرسة خدمة بابا صوت بس من بعيد لبعيد
> ...



*مرة أخرى أقف عاجزا عن الرد
محبة أبناء وبنات ليسوا بالجسد
بل بتواصل المودة والصدق والعطاء
أمور قد لا نجدها فى كثيرين ممن لنا بالجسد
لكن رب الأرباب وملك الملوك .... دائما ما يُشبع جوعنا
ويسد أحتياجاتنا .... من قبل أبناء وبنات له ....
اشكرك ابنتى .... واشكر الجميع .... على محبتكم
الرب يبارككم ويفرح قلوبكم .... كما فرحتمونى ....​*


----------



## AdmanTios (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*الأب الحبيب و الخادم الأمين أبي الغالي " **صوت صارخ**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=115207 "
شخصية من النوادر بالحياة يحمل صفة " أنقي القلوب "
كان لضعفي شرف الإلتقاء بشخصُه الكريم وجهاً لوجه
لم يبخل علي ضعفي بفرصة نوال بركتُه و بركة التعامُل
معه ... لم يبخل " رغم مشاغلُه الكثيرة " بالإهتمام بطلبي
و توجيهي للمسار الصحيح ... بكل " أبوية " عاملني و أرشدني
و وضعني علي طريق لمست فيه معاني جديدة لمحبة " الخدمة "
بل و محبة الآخرين ... عطوف و صبور لأقصي درجة ... و مُستمع
جيد للآخرين ... يستمع بمحبة و إهتمام ... و يُغدق بالأخير من عُصارة
الحياة و الخبرات الروحية و العملية ... نعم يا أبي لا تُكفيك سطور
تُعبر عما يحملُه القلب تجاهُك من مشاعر ... و بالرغم من كون كلمة
" شكراً " لا تُكفيك و لا توفيك حقك ... لكن هكذا الخادم الأمين كإبن
للمسيح تظهر نعمة رب المجد عليه جلياً بمُعاملاتُه و تصبغ تصرفاتُه
هكذا أنت يا أبي الحبيب الغالي .... كمثل من يروي الأشجار بمحبة
و لا ينتظر منها " ثمار " لأن نعمة رب المجد تكفية و تُعينه ...

بحق شخصية رائعة بكل المقاييس شرف
كبير جداً أنه أب للجميع بما فيهم ضعفي
**
مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الثمينة كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ابى صوت صارخ--- من الشخصيات الى لفتت انتباهى من اول ما دخلت المنتدى---
خصوصا موضوع اختباراتى مع الرب---
احترت معاه هههههههههههههه كتير كنت احس انه قاصى صارم شكاك لابعد الحدود----
و على عكس كدا بردوا اكتشفت انه متسامح و طيب و ممكن يحب بلاحدود و افتراض الشك ده بيبقى مش موجود تماااما--
خدمته رائعه -- 
الرب يبارك حياته و اسرته و احفاده السكر السوغننين هههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *الأب الحبيب و الخادم الأمين أبي الغالي " **صوت صارخ**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=115207 "
> شخصية من النوادر بالحياة يحمل صفة " أنقي القلوب "
> كان لضعفي شرف الإلتقاء بشخصُه الكريم وجهاً لوجه
> لم يبخل علي ضعفي بفرصة نوال بركتُه و بركة التعامُل
> ...



*حبيبى الغالى .... أيه ده كله ...... 
أعجزتنى وأعجزت قواميس اللغة لأرد على تلك المشاعر الجميلة ..... 
لقد ابكيتنى بمحبتك ..... 
ولتكن تلك الدموع هى التعبير المتاح لأقول لك: شكرا ..... 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ابى صوت صارخ--- من الشخصيات الى لفتت انتباهى من اول ما دخلت المنتدى---
> خصوصا موضوع اختباراتى مع الرب---
> احترت معاه هههههههههههههه كتير كنت احس انه قاصى صارم شكاك لابعد الحدود----
> و على عكس كدا بردوا اكتشفت انه متسامح و طيب و ممكن يحب بلاحدود و افتراض الشك ده بيبقى مش موجود تماااما--
> ...



*أهلا يا غالية ......
أنا غير شكاك بالمرة ..... لكن هناك أمور بتحتاج فرملة .... أمور مينفعش تعدى ...... ده كل الموضوع
هناك من يعتبرونى "عبيط" فى سلوكى فى بعض المواقف
وهنا باطلب من ربنا أن اكون عبيط فعلا .... طالما أن العبط يؤدى لأن أتصرف التصرف اللى عملته 
باشكرك على مداخلتك وعلى محبتك ...... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 09-10-2011 
هى صاحبتى واختى انسانه قريبه من قلبى جداا ده لجانب اننا بنتاجر ف المخدرات سوا حتى اسألوها هى مستحيل تنكر على فكره هههههههههه
انا كاتمة لاسرارها بس انا بغيظها ومش بكتم اسرارى عندها ههههههههههههههه
من اللحظه الاولى ليها على ارض المنتدى اسرت كل القلوب باسلوبها وتواضعها ومحبتها واهتمامها بالكل
المره دى بجد بجد بجد عياد عرف الشخصيه من قبل ما اكتبها كنت مقرراها وقايلاها لدونا الصغننه وكان معايا عالفون من لحظات وقالى فلانه!!!!! 
ااجهزة التجسس بتاعته مبتخيبش هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أكتوبر 2013)

بما ان النقطه محسوبالي 
هسيب اي حد يجاوب 
مش هقول غير انها من عمالقه المنتدي
بس معاكم فرصه ساعتين بس


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبوا اعدائكم​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 أكتوبر 2013)

هو دة اجابة السؤال 
انا سالت عليكم في مديرية الامن 
وقالوا 
حبوا اعدائكم 
مش كدة يا استاذ عياد 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو دة اجابة السؤال
> انا سالت عليكم في مديرية الامن
> وقالوا
> حبوا اعدائكم
> ...



هي يا باشا الله ينور


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حوبو *​*[FONT=&quot].........[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نهار طين عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حوبو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] دى أكتشافى أنا ...آآه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو دخلت المنتدى ملاقيتهاش بيبقى يوم عكنوون من أوله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أول ما لآقيها مشاركة فى أيتوها موضوع ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أقوووم بشوووويش أقفل علىَّ الباب عشان أقرا من غير ما حد يسمع صوتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو يشوفنى باصص جوة الشاشة وباضحك زى الهِبل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيووووبة جداً ...حنونة جداً ...جدعة جداً ...وذكية جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.....[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]صعب جداً أجيب لها كلمات تعبر عنها ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن م الآخر ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شخصية يفوتك نص عمرك لو ما تعرفتش عليها أو تعاملت معاها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بافكر أجمع ذكريات طفولتها وأنزلها فى كتاب ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آى والله ياحوبو هعملها مرة ... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أصطبرى بس علىَّ[/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبوا دي بقي احد جحافل اللغه العربيه 
دكشنري المنتدي 
حبو سجلت في يوم لن ينساه التاريخ 
وهي بقي تقولكم ايه اليوم ده 

احب اقولها بطلي بقي المقالب اللي بتعمليها فينا دي وبطلي شر  
ولا ايه يا دونا


----------



## soso a (27 أكتوبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]حبواا

من الشخصيات اللذيذه الطيبه الرقيقه 

واكتر ما يميزها قاموسها الخاص هههههههههههه
واسلوبها فى الكتابه 
*​​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أكتوبر 2013)

حبوا  شخصيه طيبه جميله جدا
اكتر الشخصيات اللى بتلفت النظر 
من عفويتها فى الكلام والبساطه فى التعامل 
بنوته لذيذه كلها برأه 
ميرسى دونا على اختيارك الجميل


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبووووووووووووووووو انتى جيتى يا حبوووووو 
وسعولى بقى يا جودعان علشان حبو دى روح قلبى من جوه اللى بموت فيها 
حبو وطبعا كلكم عارفين صديقتى من ايام موزمبيق 
وسافرنا مع بعض وانا جيت وهى عجبتها القعدة هناااااك 
تقريبا عنيها على الواد المز المحروق سبع مرات قبل كدا ابن رئيس القبيلة 
نتكلم جد شوية بقى 
حبو مش عارفة اسميها ايه 
القلب الطيب الحنون المحب المسامح 
وقت الضيق تلاقيها الام اللى بتخاف على ولادها 
وقت الفرح تلاقيها الصديقة اللى بتفرح لفرحك 
بجد من اطيب الناس اللى شوفتها فى حياتى ايه الطيبة دى مش معقول 
نيجى بقى لخفة الدم مشكلة من مشاكل الزمن 
مفيش مرة اكون بتكلم معاها خاص ولا زوار 
الا واموت على نفسى من الضحك لدرجة مرة بقولها يا حبو ابوس رجلك 
خايفة فى مرة وانا بضحك اموت وبقى مفتوح هيبقى شكلى وحش اوى  *
*





ملهاش زى فى كل حاجة شخصية جميلة فى كل شىء 
لو قعدت اتكلم عليها من هنا لبكرة مش هخلص فيها كلام 
ده بقى غير قاموس اللغة العربية بتاعها 
مرة بكلم دونا وغلطت فى كلمة بتقولى هو انتى اتعديتى من حبوا هههههه 
اى خدمة يا دونا  سيحتلك *
*




حبو من غيرها المنتدى ميبقاش ليه طعم لما بتغيب شوية بيبقى المنتدى ساكت ودمه تقيل 
اخر حاجة هقولها على حبو
بتمنى بجد انى اقابلها على ارض الواقع مع انى مش عارفة لما اشوفها انا ممكن اعمل ايه *
*




حبووووووووو يعنى المحبة اسم على مسمى فعلا 
الا اسمك الحقيقى ايه يا حبو هههههه *
*






*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبــــــــــو حبوبتي
مفيش كلام ممكن يوصفها او يوافيها حقها بامانه
افتكر اول ما سجلت في المنتدي
لفت نظري تعليق كانت مشاركة بيه في احد الموضوعات
مش عايزة اقولكم ربنا يعلم انا اد ايه حسيت انها طيبة جدا وحنينة اوووي من خلال تعليقها دا 
طبعا انا شوفت تعليقها من هنا ومكدبتش خبرر روحت جريت عالخاص بسرعه
وانا اساسا مش من عادتي اني اكلم اي حد خاص
دخلت يوميها خاص صدعتها بمعني الكلمة 
ولقيتني من غير ماحس بحكيلها عن مشكلة تخصني
ومعرفش ليه ؟ ولا ازاي ؟ ولا امتي !!
بس فعلا انا ارتحتلها راحه مرتحتهاش قبل كدا
حبو بحر من الاسرار لناس كتير انا واثقه من كدا
لانها امينة جداا  يعني تحكلها اللي انت عايزه وانت مطمن انها هتحفظ سرك
عامله بالظبط زي البحر تقعد قدامه تقوله كل اللي جواك وتشكيلة وهو سامعك كويس اوي وشايل كلامك واسرارك في اعماق اعماقه
حبو خفه دم بلااا حدووود الصراحه وكلام في سيركم بحب اوي المع اوكر في بروفايلها هههه
حبو بشوفها زي الملاك بتخاف علي دا وبتحب دا ويتنصح دا وبتفتقد دا وبتطمن علي دا
انا بامانه مش عارفه اعبر عن مدي حبي ليها بالكلام لان مفيش كلام ممكن يعبر عن اللي جوايا نحيتها .!

حبـــــــــــــــــو حبيبة الملايين:Throbbing_Heart:
في طيبتها وحنيتها مشوفتش اتنين:16_4_16:
انا بحسد اللي عرفها قبلي بسنين:16_4_10:
عمري في حياتي ماشوفت حد زيها امين:16_4_9:
هي الملاك البرئ  و حبيبة قلبي غالية الغاليين :Teddy_Bear:
يارب تفضل علي طول معانا ومانبقاش منها محرومين:16_4_8:
مع ان الناس علي طريقه كلامها عملنلاها كمــين*:new6:
*ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبوبتي ويكفيكي شر الحسد والعين:16_14_51:
العدرا تحفظك ويسوع يحميكي ويرعاكي ابو سيفين:Turtle_Dove_2:
وياريت كل اللي يشوف تعليقي يقول ورايا امين:16_14_37:
بشكرك يادودو علي اختيارك اللي كنت مستنياه من سنين:Roses:





*



​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*ايه ده هو الكلام على مين ؟؟؟
معقوله حبو هنا يا خراشي يا جدعان ده احنا هنحكي للصبح 

يا دونا بجد بشكرك من كل قلبي على اختيارك الرائع للشخصيات الجميلة دي 
خلينا نطلع شوية من اللي ف قلوبنا ليهم 

بصوا بقى حبو دي حكايتها معايا حكاية 
كلامي معاها قليل جدا اووووووي بس رغم ده 
بحبها حب كبيييييييير جدا و ليها معزة ف قلبي كبيرة اوووووي
اولا منين ماشوف رد ليها او اي مشاركة بحس بأيه بقى؟؟؟
اول حاجة التميز 
ليها رأي دايما مميز 
تاني حاجة المحبة الغريبة اللي بحس انها بتطلع ف كل رد 
تالت حاجة خفة الدم اللي مش ممكن حد يقدر يقاومها 
طب اقولكم على سر 
بما انا حبو ليها طريقة معينة ف الكتابة او خط معين كدة و خصوصا النقطتين اللي بتحطهم 
بين كل جملة 
اول ماشوف اللون الاخضر ده و اشوف طريقة الكتابة دي تلاقيني بحلقت كدة علشان عرفت انها حبو 
يعني اولا 
هستفاد
 ثانيا هاخد جرعة محبة كبيرة
 ثالثا هضحك ضحك السنين 
حبو بتتميز بضحكة كدة و انت بتقراها بامانة تحس بساطتها مش عارفة اذاي بس هو احساس 
بمعنى ان لما تتكلم بعفويتها الفظيعة دي و بساطتها اللي استحالة تلاقي ذيها 
تحس انها ف الحقيقة كدة ضحكتها مش تفارقها و انها بتتفنن بس ف رسم الضحكة على وشوش 
اللي حوليها 
حبو اول ماشوف اسمها مكتوب على موضوع اجري ادخل اقراه و لما اشوف رد مكتوب عليه حبو 
علطول ادخل الموضوع علشان اشوف حبو كاتبة ايه 
بأمانة بتعلم منها حاجات كتيييييييرة جدا جدا جدا 
هقولكم بقى على حكاية 
انا تقريبا كل مارغي مع حد ف المنتدى و تيجي سيرة حبو تتقالي نفس الجملة دي 
ياااااااااااه حبو دي طيبة جدا و حنينة اوووووووي دي ياما ساعدتني 
يا خراشي يا جدعان 
طيب هي حبو دي ايه كتلة محبة متحركة بجد كلنا بنشرب منها 
كلنا متعلقين بيها اوووووي 
كلنا لازم نضحك و نرفس من الضحك لما تكون بتحكي على موقف قديم و لا بتحكي حاجة من ذكرايتها 
حبو انتي فعلا محبة 
انتي فعلا طيبة 
انتي فعلا انسانة بجد بتعلمي كل الناس اذاي يكون معنى البساطة و العفوية
بوجودي ف المنتدى اتعلمت منك كتيييييير حتى ولو من بعيد لبعيد 
صدقيني الكلام مايكفيش ابدا المحبة اللي ف قلبي ليكي يا جميلة 
و مافيش حاجة ف ايدي دلوقتي غير اني ادعيلك دعوتين و انتي بس قوللي امين 
ربنا يارب يعوضك يا حبيبة قلبي على محبتك و طيبتك و خدمتك 
ربنا يباركك بكل بركة 
يحافظ عليكي و يحرسك 
و يفرح قلبك و يبعد عنك اي حزن يااااارب 
و يخليكي دايما منورة الدنيا و منورة المنتدى بوجودك الرائع 

مرة تاني الف شكر يا دونا على موضوعك الجميل 
و اختياراتك الرائعة​*


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2013)

​هو الدور على حبو وانا ماعرفشي، انت عايزة قصائد تُكتب وتُقال، نقول ايه ونعيد ايه، نقول البساطة أو نحكي عن البراءة، والا نقول الابتسامة في كل تعليق وموضوع، والا نقول المنتدى مش له طعم من غير حضورها الشقي الهادي، نقول طفولة بسيطة حلوة زاهية رقيقة... بصراحة امام حبو بالذات وعلى وجه التحديد صعب يتكتب كلام نحدد بيه الشخصية ومدى تأثيرها في المنتدى كله، لأن حضورها قوي ومميز للغاية، بل ويستحيل يُنسى قط... أنا مش عارف اقول حاجة لأن الكلام مني أمام حبو خلص مش ممكن يطلع كلام بصراحة لأن حبو كلها أفعال ظاهرة في بساطة محبة متميزة للغاية.... يكفي أن بساطة الطفولة ظاهرة فيها أمام الجميع وباختصار هي بسمة المنتدى الحلوة.... إلهنا الحي يباركها ويهبها نعمة مع كل أسرتها، وانا متخيل أن أولادها قمامير ومليانين محبة مثلها تماماً... نعمة ربنا يسوع تحفظ قلبك وفكرك في بساطة الروح الذي يشع فينا نصرة يسوع آمين​


----------



## AdmanTios (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية " حوبوا** " و هذا اللقب مُقتبس منذ فترة
من سيادة المُستشار و الأخ الرائع  " عبود " و حق الملكية
قد يكون لشخصُه فقط !!! بحق أختنا الغاليةشخصية أكثر من رائعة
بكل المقاييس ..... ملائكية الروح .... تملك قلب أبيض من الثلج
طفولية السجية .... لطالما تُحسد علي هذه النعمة الكبيرة
كثيراً ما طالبناها أن لا تكُف عن هذه الروح البسيطة المُمتلئة
نعمة و محبة .... أما عن القاموس و مُفرادت الكتابة و الخطابة
فحدث و لا حرج .... فشخصها الكريم لديه من المعاجم ما يُزيد و يكفي  
**
أتمني أن تدوم هذه الروح التي تُميزك أختنا الغالية

إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الثمينة كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حبوا دي بقي احد *جحافل *اللغه العربيه


*جحافل أية يا با ....اسمها ( فطاحل )
الجحفل هو مجموعة مُكدسة من البشرية ...( جحفول صوغنن )
لما يكتروا كدة زى بتوع التحرير نجمعهم ( جحافيل )
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


aymonded قال:


> لأن حضورها قوي ومميز للغاية، بل ويستحيل يُنسى *قط*...


*حوبو ....قَطْ ( بفتح القاف وتسكين الطاء ) 
تعنى ( أبداً ) ( يستحيل ) ( لايونكن )
معلش أيمن مش واخد باله ...أعتذر نيابة عنه 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:


*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*احم احم انا جيت

هاوار  يو  هبو ؟؟

أول لما حبو سجلت قولت فى نفسى البت ديه كتيرها أولى إعدادى

ديه كاتبة إسمها غلطت !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنا قولت فى نفسى يمكن ما كانتش تقصد 

بصيت فى مشاركتها لاقيت كلام غريييييييييييب زى رضوض بدل ردود 

زى سداع بدل صداع 

و آخر حاجة موتتنى من الضحك لما كتبت كلمة alex بحروف عربى 

قولت يا دهوتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي 
______________________________________________________________

هى طبعا غنية عن التعريف : إسم على مسمى حبوبة و طيوبة و كل حاجة حلوة فى الدنيا

إلا يا حبو إنت جبتى كام فى العربى فى الثانوبة العامة ؟؟*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو 
استاذة ورئيسة قسم فى اللغة العربية
الصراحة بتفحمنى بحروفها اللى مش موجودة فى اللغة من الاساس دى ^_^
بس هى عسل وطيبة اوى 
ورغم انى مبفهمش حاجة منك ياحبو
بس انتى زى العسل
خديها منى ههههههههههه
​


----------



## tamav maria (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبو ......... وبس*

*دمها خفيف وعقلها راجح ... حينما تقترب منها تحس بقلبها
الابيض وبساطتها*
*واضحة  ،  وطيبة  جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وتشعر بالناس من حولها وتحس  بهمومهم وهذا يجعل منها أجمل ................ وأجمل .*

*حبو لم أجاملك أبدا وأتمنى أن أكون قد أعطيتك حقك حبيبتي .....  *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات المعاردة 
ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ
ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية
تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه​*


----------



## soul & life (28 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه اخر حاجة ممكن اتصورها بابا صوت يكتب على طريقة حبوا 
ههههههههه 

حبوا شخصية طيبة ولذيذة تعاملاتى معاها للاسف ولسوء حظى من بعيد لكن ليها مواقف كتير تدل على انها طيبة وقلبها ابيض محبة للجميع وبتفتقد الكل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا حبوا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات المعاردة​*
> *ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ*
> *ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية*
> 
> *تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه *​


 
 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات المعاردة​*
> *ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ*
> *ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية*
> 
> *تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه *​


 
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا هموت من الضحك-- كمان لانك ابى فكرتنى بكلمه بابا---
 مسمينى  حبو إعتراض-- او حبو objection
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مع انى مش بعترض خالص-- و كل شويه بقول له ليه بتاخد كلامى إعتراض هو يعنى ممنوع اقول رأئى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا مش هقول له انى لقيت حد تانى بيقول لى  كدا بردوا لحسن يمسك فيها و ما يسدء ان حد معاه على الخط هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات المعاردة
> ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ
> ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية
> تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه​*


قبل ما اتكلم على حبو 
الانسانه الجميله 
عايزه ترجمه فوريه ههههههههه
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> قبل ما اتكلم على حبو
> الانسانه الجميله
> عايزه ترجمه فوريه ههههههههه
> ​



*ترجمى يا حبو ....... الجماهير عايزة تفهم .....انا كنت فاهمهم ..... بس نسيت دلوقت​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> قبل ما اتكلم على حبو ​
> 
> الانسانه الجميله
> عايزه ترجمه فوريه ههههههههه​


 
ترجمه عيونى طبعا-- انا فاهما-- بس المشكله ده معناه انى هصحح غلطات إملائيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نحاول
_*حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات*_
_*المعاردة *_
_*حبو مشروع معارض...دايما نجدها فى المشاركات المعارضه*_
_*ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ*_
_*ارشحها لجبهت الانقاذ*_
_*ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية*_
_*و نائب وزير وزاره التعليم لقسم تطوير اللغه العربية*_
_*تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه*_
_*طبعا حبو بس اللى هاتفهم البوست ده *_​



ها كدا تمام؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 09-10-2011​*
> *هى صاحبتى واختى انسانه قريبه من قلبى جداا ده لجانب اننا بنتاجر ف المخدرات سوا حتى اسألوها هى مستحيل تنكر على فكره هههههههههه*
> *انا كاتمة لاسرارها بس انا بغيظها ومش بكتم اسرارى عندها ههههههههههههههه*
> *من اللحظه الاولى ليها على ارض المنتدى اسرت كل القلوب باسلوبها وتواضعها ومحبتها واهتمامها بالكل*
> ...


  ايوووووووووه يا دودو على الفضيحا-- قلبت لك اسكندرانيه اهو--ههههههههه
 بما اننا هنروح نخبى البضاعه فى الملاحات هههههههههههههههههههههههه--
 ده صنف  هندى بئا ملوش مثيل--  مخدزاراتز ايوا مش هنكر ههههههههههههههههههههه
  دونا حبيبت قلبى اختى الغاليا فعلا--  على قد ما هى بتبان صارمه و جد-- على قد ما هى الى بتموتنى من الضحك ههه و الطيبه بئا الى ملهاش مثيل-- و الخدمه الرائعه-- انسانه بجد رائعه بكل ما تحمله رائعه من معنى---

 بايخا يا دودو مش تقولى لى الاول قبل ما تختارينى-- انا بجد مش بعرف استحمل كلامكم  الجميل و ببقى انا شايفا نفسى و عارفا انى مستحقش-- مستحقش الكلام ده-- و بحس بمحبه كبيره اوى انا مش قدها--
 ببقى حاسه انى عيزا ابكى  بحس قد ايه انا صغيره اوى ووحشه اوى جنبكم-- و ببقى مش عارفا ارض اقول ايه -- مبعرفش ---


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ترجمه عيونى طبعا-- انا فاهما-- بس المشكله ده معناه انى هصحح غلطات إملائيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نحاول
> _*حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات*_
> _*المعاردة *_
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*تسلم ايدك يا استاذ خليفة يوووووووه نفيسة باين *
*هههههههههههههه ما انتى حلوة اهو يا حبوا امال مطلعين عليكى اوشاعات ليه بس *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> _*ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ*__*
> ارشحها لجبهت الانقاذ*_



*كده برضوا .....
انا حانضم احسن للحرية والعدالة


​*


----------



## candy shop (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ترجمه عيونى طبعا-- انا فاهما-- بس المشكله ده معناه انى هصحح غلطات إملائيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> نحاول
> _*حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات*_
> _*المعاردة *_
> ...



نورتى العداله حبيبتى 
بصراحه حبو من الشخصيات اللى كان نفسى اقابلها مع المجموعه الجميله اللى قابلتها 
بس كان حظى وحش اليوم ده هى كان عندها ظروف 
انا عارفه انها انسانه جميله وحساسه 
ودمها خفيف جدا وقلبها ابيض 
وبتجب كل الناس وطبعا ليها شعبيه جامده هنا 
وانا عايزه اقولها انى بحبك جدا 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كده برضوا .....
> انا حانضم احسن للحرية والعدالة
> 
> 
> ​*



يعنى مش فارق جبهة من جبهت. 
اعتقد بيتنطقوا زى بعض. ههههههه بلاش حريه و عداله. ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> زى سداع بدل صداع
> *


*لآلآلآلآلآلآلآ ....كانت كاتباها ( سوداع ) :smile01
أنا فاكرها الكملة دى فى موضوع ( سجل أحساسك بكلمة )
ويومها اللى بعتتها لى نيفين ( الله يمسيها بالخير )
وطبعا رانيا دخلت شحتفت اللى جابونى ( اللى يمسيها بالخير هو روخرة )
*


> *و آخر حاجة موتتنى من الضحك لما كتبت كلمة alex بحروف عربى
> قولت يا دهوتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*


 :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
*هو أنتى ما بتستريش أبداااااااااااااااً*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> *​ :smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01
> *هو أنتى ما بتستريش أبداااااااااااااااً*​


*
المشكلة اللى أنا متأكدة منها بس ما أعرفش 

إن حبو مش فاهمة إحنا بنقول إيه :thnk0001::thnk0001:

صح يا حبو ؟

:smile01​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *المشكلة اللى أنا متأكدة منها بس ما أعرفش *​
> *إن حبو مش فاهمة إحنا بنقول إيه :thnk0001::thnk0001:*​
> *صح يا حبو ؟*​
> *:smile01*​


 متأكده منها ----بس ما تعرفيش؟؟
 الاتنين فى نفس ذات الوقت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 لا حبو فاهمه كل شىء بس تحب تستعبط  هههههههه
 حد يعرف حبو دى؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حبوا دي بقي احد جحافل اللغه العربيه
> دكشنري المنتدي
> حبو سجلت في يوم لن ينساه التاريخ
> وهي بقي تقولكم ايه اليوم ده
> ...



أيوا سجلت. فى يوم حزين. على الأرض لكن فرح بالسماء ... كان يوم. أحداث مسبيرو .. مذبحه مسبيرو .. سجلت قبل الحدث. بكام. ساعه بس ...
 وشئ حلو على الكل هههههه دائما مربوته بكوارث كدا... مش فاهما ليه ههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (28 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم 

يطول الحديث الجميل عن شخصيتها 
المحبوبه الرقيقه الحنينه اللطيفه
ومواقفها التي لن تنساها اذا صادفتك
في احد المواضيع ومن عادتي عدم الاهتمام بالهمزه فيما اكتب
وكان هناك ملاحظه من احد الاخوه الاحباب حول الاهتمام بالكلمات ومداخلها ومخارجها وهي تسيء للنص بشكل عام ولا اعرف من اين دخلت حبو بكل ثقلها اللغوي لتدافع وبشراسه عن النص المكتوب والذي لاتشوبه شائبه ... بصراحه لن انسى هذا الموقف 
حبو الغاليه علامه متميزه في هذا المنتدى
اخويتها تعني الكثير لكثيرين
الرب يحفظها ويبارك حياتها


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو دة اجابة السؤال
> 
> انا سالت عليكم في مديرية الامن
> وقالوا
> ...


 ايوا اخى الغالى هو انا ههههههههههههههههههه
 هو انا خلاص بقيت سوابق من قبل حتى ما اتقفش و انا بهرب المخدزاراتز هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اسمى كان مكتوب هناك 30:هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 عياد إدالك جهاز التجسس بتاعه و لا إيه ها ههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا لمرورك و لإجابتك اخى الغالى يا إلى اسمك الحقيقى على اسم اخويا هههه 
 و فرصه اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع فى المنتدى و الجوله السياحيه الدينيه الى انت عاملهالنا-- فعلا رائعه اخى-- الرب يباركك.


----------



## aymonded (29 أكتوبر 2013)

على فكره يا حبو مش هاتلحقي تردي على كل الناس هههههههههههههه مش هاتلاقي وقت لأن مش اعتقد مش في حد هايدخل إلا ويعلق.... وعلى رأي المثل أقشهر واشمخر وانتهج نهج وطئـة متقدة السعير ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حوبو *​*[FONT=&quot].........[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]نهار طين عليا وعلى سنينى السودة ...[/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


 
 لا بئا لا بئا-- انا الى  اكتشفتك  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 قول لى إزاى------
 اقول لك إزاى---
 انا الى كنت بدئت اقراء قصصك و عجبتنى جدا و بقيت اسئلك و اقرفك فى الاسئله-- و من كتر ما عجبتنى قصصك بقيت الف وراك فى كل تعليقاتك و دخلت البروفايل و قلبت فى كل القديم الى فاتنى قبل ما اخش---- ههههههههههههههههه
 حسيت انى كنت بطلع لك من كل حتى زى عفريت العلبه كدا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه-- قرفتك فى عيشتك انا عارفا و خصوصا فى اسئلتى  على قصصك ههههههههه
 اعتقد ساعتها انت قولت فى بالك :t9: مالها دى-- عماله تقلب فى القديم و الجديد و ماشيا ورايا زى المخبر كدا ليه-- مبوعته دى من الإداريه و لا إيه هههههههههههههههه 

يا ريت ابقى دايما  سبب ضحكتك و ضحكت الكل-- لانى بفرح اوى ساعتها---
 و اشكرك على كلامك الجميل يا عبود-- انت الى عندك قلب طيب مثل قلب طفل صغير-- قلب  محب للكل--- و متسامح  مع الكل لابعد الحدود--
 الرب يباركك و يبارك اسرتك و اولادك--


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أقشهر واشمخر وانتهج نهج وطئـة متقدة السعير ​



*فسر دلوقتى حالا

أنا كمان مش فاهمة :11azy:

​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> حبوا دي بقي احد جحافل اللغه العربيه
> دكشنري المنتدي
> حبو سجلت في يوم لن ينساه التاريخ
> وهي بقي تقولكم ايه اليوم ده
> ...


  ههههههه ايوا انا جحفوله و جهبوزه العربى--
 ده بعد شرح عبود لكلمه جحفول ههههههههههه
و طلعت نحس كمان سجلت فى يوم بلاك-- ههههههههههههههه
 انا اصلا إلى جابنى هنا العضوه (حبيبت قلبى و اختى الغاليا الى معايا كل يوم)عبير الورد ---
 كنت بدور عليها فى المنتديات المسيحيه بقالى كذا يوم -- و صدف و لقيتها فى اليوم ده فسجلت علشان اكلمها---
  إيه إيه مقالب-- مين ده الى بيعمل مقالب فى مين يا عياااد--  مش هنسى لما قولت لى دونا  مش عايزا تشوفك و انا سدقت علطول و طلعت لها المبرر هههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و غيره و غيره هههههههههههههههههه مين فينا   الى شريير هههههههههههههههههههههه
 هتقول لى محدش فينا -- انا حبو و انت عياد ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فرصه بردوا اشكرك يا عياد على محبتك و مساعتدك  للكل-- 
و على خدمتك الجميله--
 الرب يباركك و يفرح قلبك و يملائك سلام...


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حبواا*​​
> 
> *من الشخصيات اللذيذه الطيبه الرقيقه *​
> *واكتر ما يميزها قاموسها الخاص هههههههههههه*
> *واسلوبها فى الكتابه *​[/FONT]


 
 سوسوووووو
 اشكرك على مدخلتك  اللذيذه الرقيقه--
 و اتعلمت شىء من بتوليا الغالى الى نفسى اشوفه منور المنتدى تانى بتعليقاته---
 انى ابص على الصوره الرمزيه--- صورتك الرمزيه فعلا عاكسه شخصيتك-- انا شايفاكى كدا ملاك  رائع الجمال هادى -- مستبعدش ملاك جميل طيب و هادى كدا يشوف الناس كلها من حوليه طيبه و رقيقه--
 الرب يباركك حبيبت قلبى و يديكى سؤال قلبك--


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> حبوا شخصيه طيبه جميله جدا
> اكتر الشخصيات اللى بتلفت النظر
> من عفويتها فى الكلام والبساطه فى التعامل
> بنوته لذيذه كلها برأه
> ميرسى دونا على اختيارك الجميل


 ميرسى ليكى ماريا على مخلتك و كلامك
 الرب يباركك حبيبتى كتير ناس تبقى متعفرته و بتتنطط كتير علشان كدا بتلفت النظر من كتر تنطيتها و دوشتها--
 لكن انتى بهدوئك لفتى نظرى بكلامك و ارائك و مداخلاتك الهاديا الجميله--
 الرب يباركك حبيبتى و يبارك حياتك و اسرتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> على فكره يا حبو مش هاتلحقي تردي على كل الناس هههههههههههههه مش هاتلاقي وقت لأن مش اعتقد مش في حد هايدخل إلا ويعلق.... وعلى رأي المثل أقشهر واشمخر وانتهج نهج وطئـة متقدة السعير ​


 
 انا بحاول اهو ارض على كل الى كتب-- انا اصلا اول مره ارض كتير كنت دايما اتحرج اوى و اكتفى بالتقييم و اروح اختفى-- بس حسى انى لازم ارض--
 و على رأى المثل--- يخبر اقشهر و اشمخر و انتهج نهج وطئه متقده السعير--
 هو السعير ده الى هو سعير الحمار؟؟  هههههههههههههههههههههههه و لا التانى نهيق ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 اشرح بئا:
 يعنى  يعنى تعب و عرف  و قشعر و شخر و هو نايم و  نهج من كتر اللف بسرعه  علشان يلحق يرض على الحجات الى جايه بسرعه زى الوطئه الى متقاده  من السعير ده :heat:


----------



## aymonded (29 أكتوبر 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههه ده تفسير بن الخشرم والا المسيب بن علس


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *حبووووووووووووووووو انتى جيتى يا حبوووووو *​
> 
> *وسعولى بقى يا جودعان علشان حبو دى روح قلبى من جوه اللى بموت فيها *
> *حبو وطبعا كلكم عارفين صديقتى من ايام موزمبيق *
> ...


رووووروووووو ايييوا انا هنا-- دونا هى الى جابتلى على ملى وشى هههههههههههههه
متفكرينيييش ارورو بالمزز ابن رأيس القبيله الموزنبيقى-- يا ستى هو كان موز بس بعد ما اتحرق سمبع مرات بقى بقسماته محروقه خلاص ههههههه

و بعد ما ضحيت و قعد معاه اكل موز لقيته بيحلم بيكى انت -- فقولت مبدهاش بئا اسيبه يحلم بالحب الى ضاع ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نتكلم جد بئا-- وقت الهزار هزار و وقت الجد هزار بردوا -- ههههههه قاصدى جد--
انا بئا يا رورو فعلا مش عارفا انتى بتقولى عليا كل الكلام الجميل ده إزاى--
انا مش عارفا ارض محبتك و لا عارفا اديكى ربع حتى المحبه الى انتى بتديهانى و لا عارفا اقول فيكى فتفوته من الكلام الى انتى بتقوليه--
و انا مقصره معاكى و مع الكل فوق الوصف فعلا و بجد-- انا ايوا بفتكركم فى صلاتى واحد واحد و ممكن اسامى ملحقش اسلم عليها هنا بس بفتكرها فى الصلاه-- لكن انا فعلا مقصره مع الكل-- و فعلا مستحقش المحبه دى--
و انتى فعلا الى تستحقى كل كلمه حلوه انتى كتباها فى حقى-- لانك بتحبى الكل بدون حدود فيكى محبه رائعه بتفتقدى الكل و بتسئلى على الكل بتبقى موجوده للكل فى وقت زعلهم او خناقاتهم -- انتى مش سايبه حد-- و عندك شىء جميل اوى انك بتظهرى محبتك-- فى كتير عنده محبه بس بيبقى ساكت او كاتمها و مش عارف يظهرها-- يمكن انا ابقى كدا-- مش بعرف ابعبر عن الى جوايا مش بعرف اقول كلام جميل-- مش بعرف بجد اوفى حق او حد و لا اقول هو فعلا إيه--
انا بتعلم منك إنتى يا رورو خفت الدم و المحبه و التسامح و الافتقاد--
الرب يديكى سؤال قلبك حبيبتى و يبارك بيتك و اسرتك و حياتك--


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2013)

احجز وارجع بعد الفطار


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *حبــــــــــو حبوبتي*
> *مفيش كلام ممكن يوصفها او يوافيها حقها بامانه*
> *افتكر اول ما سجلت في المنتدي*
> *لفت نظري تعليق كانت مشاركة بيه في احد الموضوعات*
> ...


 يخبر يا ناس-- اعمل إيه انتحر انا يعنى و لا اعمل ايه-- يعنى حاولت اخطف اغنيه فلم زكى شان و قولت لك القلب الطيب ذكى شان قااااصدى بتول 
 و تقومى انتى نازله لى بقصيده رهيبه كدا-- و صوره رائعه و تصميم طيب يعنى اعمل إيه انتحر و لا اغطى راسى زى النعامه تحت الارض--
 إزاى ارض المحبه دى-- و إزاى ارض على الكلام الجميل ده-- صدقينى هقول لك زى رورو
 انا مستحقش فتفوته من الكلام ده و انا فعلا شايفاكى بتوصفى نفسك بمحبتك و طيبتك و افتقادك و خفت دمك الى ملهاش وصف--
 انا الى بتعلم منك كل شىء-- حتى الإيمان بطلب فعلا فى صلاتى انه يقوى إيمانى و يقربه من قوت ايمانك---
 فكرا اليوم الى سهرنا مع بعض فيه على الخاص و نفسى يتكرر تانى-- بس ابقى  هاتى  معاكى عوامه لحسن اغرئك فيا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 شكرا حبيبت قلبى على كلامك الى زى السكر ده 
و محبتك الى فوق الوصف ده
 الرب يبارككو يديكى سؤال قلبك و يبارك كل اسرتك و احبابك يا رب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *ايه ده هو الكلام على مين ؟؟؟​*
> 
> 
> *معقوله حبو هنا يا خراشي يا جدعان ده احنا هنحكي للصبح *​
> ...


 
موكى-- مكموكه -- موكيتى ههههه حبيبت قلبى-- انا عايزا اقول لك حاجه
انا مش عارفا اقول ايه-- انا اصلا فعلا كلامى مع الاغلبيه قليل اوى---
و فعلا مقصره مع الكل بشكل رهيب--
انا خلتونى اقول لربنا هو ان يا رب بتحرجنى و لا إيه-- إزاى بتبعت لى محبه كبيره اوى كدا بدون ما ادى انا محبه--
دا انا من قلت وقتى كثييير اوى مبلحقش حتى ارض الصباح او اسلم على الناس--
إزاى فى المقابل الاقى محبه كدا--- ليه يا رب كدا-- هل بتحرجنى يا رب و لا بتئنب ضميرى و تحسسنى قد ايه انا باخد و مش بدى --قد ايه انا فعلا وحشه و مقصره مع الكل-- قد ايه رغم انى مستهلش و لا كلمه و لا حتى السؤال عليا انت باعت لى اخوات مليانين محبه و شايفين ان المحبه دى فيا انا--

انا علشان كدا ببقى مش قادرا ارض-- مش عارفا اقول ايه--
الى انتى شايفاه ده كله من محبتك انتى يا موكى و طيبت قلبك-- انتى انسانه حنونه و جميله و ملايانه محبه-- و من جمالك و جمال محبتك فعلا لفتى نظر الكل ليكى و اسرتى قلوب الكل---
ربنا يعينك حبيبتى و يديكى سؤال قلبك-- و يكون معاكى فى قراراتك و يرشدك فى إختياراتك-- و لتكن مشيئته فى حياتك--
الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك و اسرتك


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2013)

المكان اللى حجزته معجبنيش 
فهاخد مكان كمان هههههههه
حبووووووووووووووووا 
من اطيب الناس اللى قابلتها فى حياتى 
سكرة ودمها خفيف وعسوله كدة
كلها ملزقه فى بعض كده هههههه
اتعرفت عليها فى ظروف غامضه مش فاكرها كويس
كنت مفكرها مسلم بيستهبل 
وبعدها افتكرتها عيله صغيرة وفى الاخر عرفتها على حقيقتها 
من الناس اللى مقدرش اردلهم جميلهم على 
ساعدتنى كتير ووقفت جنبى كتير 
ودايما بتسأل على مع انى مقصر معاها جدا 
واحلى حاجة فيها انها بتلتمس العذر لما مبكلمهاش 
يعنى اقولها معلش كان عندى كذا يبقى الرد ربنا يقويك وربنا معاك
ناس غيرها بيحسسونى انى سؤالى عنهم واجب قومى ههههههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا حبوا يا عسليه انتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هو الدور على حبو وانا ماعرفشي، انت عايزة قصائد تُكتب وتُقال، نقول ايه ونعيد ايه، نقول البساطة أو نحكي عن البراءة، والا نقول الابتسامة في كل تعليق وموضوع، والا نقول المنتدى مش له طعم من غير حضورها الشقي الهادي، نقول طفولة بسيطة حلوة زاهية رقيقة... بصراحة امام حبو بالذات وعلى وجه التحديد صعب يتكتب كلام نحدد بيه الشخصية ومدى تأثيرها في المنتدى كله، لأن حضورها قوي ومميز للغاية، بل ويستحيل يُنسى قط... أنا مش عارف اقول حاجة لأن الكلام مني أمام حبو خلص مش ممكن يطلع كلام بصراحة لأن حبو كلها أفعال ظاهرة في بساطة محبة متميزة للغاية.... يكفي أن بساطة الطفولة ظاهرة فيها أمام الجميع وباختصار هي بسمة المنتدى الحلوة.... إلهنا الحي يباركها ويهبها نعمة مع كل أسرتها، وانا متخيل أن أولادها قمامير ومليانين محبة مثلها تماماً... نعمة ربنا يسوع تحفظ قلبك وفكرك في بساطة الروح الذي يشع فينا نصرة يسوع آمين​


 اخى و استاذى الغالى جدا جدا  جدا--
 اشكرك على كل كلمه قولتها لى انا مستحقهاش--
 انت الى بركه لينا فى المنتدى هنا -- بمحبتك و هدوئك و تفهمك و مسامحتك-- و جديتك و فى نفس الوقت خفت دمك الى ليها طريقه مميزه و خاصه ههههههههههههه بتقول الهزار بكل جديه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انسان جميييل جمييل اب للكثيرين و اخ لكثيرين-- من كتر محبه الكل ليك باقم يخدوك مثال اعلى او مرجع او مرشد روحى هه و يتهافت عليك الكل  صغير و كبير--
قلب جميل مثل قلبك لازم يشوف الناس كلها جميله و حلوه  و رائعه-- و ميشوفش فيها العيوب---
 اشكرك تانى على محبتك-- الرب يباركك و يفرح لك قلبك  يا اجمل اخ حلو ههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية " حوبوا** " و هذا اللقب مُقتبس منذ فترة*
> *من سيادة المُستشار و الأخ الرائع " عبود " و حق الملكية*
> *قد يكون لشخصُه فقط !!! بحق أختنا الغاليةشخصية أكثر من رائعة*
> *بكل المقاييس ..... ملائكية الروح .... تملك قلب أبيض من الثلج*
> ...


 
 اخى الغاااالى ادمنتيوس--
   اشكرك على كلامك و مرورك--  اشكرك على محبتك و خدمتك--
 و اشكرك على مساعدتك ليا و تشجيعك الى فعلا مش لاقيا كلام اشكرك بيه عليه--
انسان هادى و  و جميل و محب و خدوم لابعد الحدود فى صمت تاااام--
 انسان  حساااس جدا فوق الوصف--
انسان زو إراده حديديه-- نفسى فى ربع إرادتك و تصميمك ههههههه
 اشكرك تانى على كلامك الى مستحقهوش --
 الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك و اسرتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *احم احم انا جيت*
> 
> *هاوار يو هبو ؟؟*
> 
> ...


 
إحم إحم-
اى ام فاين ثانك يو إيرو فروم أليكس هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا كاتبه إسمى غلط -- يا دهوتى هههههههه ده يا بنتى علشان الحسد هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوا شكلى كنت شلاكى فى الاول جامد يا إيرو-- لانك كنتى تجيلى على الخاص فى الصبح كدا و الاقى رساله على الريق منك كاتبالى فيها صلحى الكلمه الفولانيه بتتكتب كدا فى مشاركتك الفولانيه فى الموضوع الفولانى !!
كنت اقول إجم إحم-- حاضر يا فندم-- علم و ينفز-- حسيت شويه و هترفت من المنتدى و ده إنزار على خفيف كدا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا يا ستى فى العربى فى الثانويه العااامه نجحت ببركه دعاء الوالدين ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه جبت فى العربى 38 من 60 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلو بردوا بركه ده بسبب العربى و وقعتى السوده فيه-- امتحنت كل المواد بالالمانى فى الثانويه هههههههههههه
خدى عندك بئا تاريخ و جغرافيا -- جولوجيا-- اقتصاد و إحصاء --فلسفه و منطق-- كل ده امتحنه بالالمانى وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء كانت ايام بلاااااااك متفكرينيش--
المهم شكرك لمرورك و محبتك و طيبت قلبك يا إيرو--
الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك و اسرتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> حبو
> 
> استاذة ورئيسة قسم فى اللغة العربية
> الصراحة بتفحمنى بحروفها اللى مش موجودة فى اللغة من الاساس دى ^_^
> ...


 مدام الموضوع فيه فهم -- يبقى انا اورجح انك تسافرى اجازه الى الموزنبيق--- هتلاقى ابن رأيس القبيله هوناك هههههههههه قلبه مكسور يا عينى  حاولى تساعديه و تكسبى فيا انا و رورو ثواب ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل-- انت الى طيوبه اوى و زى العسل و انا فعلا بحبك جدا جدا جدا--
 اخد منك إيه -- هاتيها طيب-- انا مخدتش حاجه لسا ههههههههههههههههههههههه

 الرب يباركك حبيبتى و يفرح لك قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> *حبو ......... وبس*​
> 
> 
> *دمها خفيف وعقلها راجح ... حينما تقترب منها تحس بقلبها*
> ...


 
نيتتا حبيبت قلبى اشكرك على كلامك الجميل-- حق إيه الى بتقولى عليه-- دا انا مليش حق فى اى كلمه حلوه اصلا -- دى محبت ربنا الى فوق الوصف هى الى بتخليكى تقولىكلام حلو كدا  لإنسانه متستحقش الكلام الحلو ده--
نفسى يبقى عندى وقت اكثر و اقدر اقرب منك اكثر و اتكلم معاكى و مع الكل اكثر ---
اشكرك على محبتك للك و افتقادك للكل و على صباحك و مساكى على كل الاعضاء-- اشكرك على خدمتك الرائعه-- و على شخصك المحب--
الرب يباركك و يبارك ايامك و اسرتك
اشكرك لمرورك و كلامك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> هههههههههههههه اخر حاجة ممكن اتصورها بابا صوت يكتب على طريقة حبوا
> ههههههههه
> 
> حبوا شخصية طيبة ولذيذة تعاملاتى معاها للاسف ولسوء حظى من بعيد لكن ليها مواقف كتير تدل على انها طيبة وقلبها ابيض محبة للجميع وبتفتقد الكل
> ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك يا حبوا


 هههههههههه شوفتى بئا يا نيفيا هههههههه اهو ابى صوت من كتر ما طفح بيه الكييل اتكلم بطريقتى-- ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك و تعليقق -- اشكرك على محبتك  و طيبت قلبك و خدمتك الجميله--
 الرب يباركك و يبارك اسرتك و حياتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> نورتى العداله حبيبتى
> 
> بصراحه حبو من الشخصيات اللى كان نفسى اقابلها مع المجموعه الجميله اللى قابلتها
> بس كان حظى وحش اليوم ده هى كان عندها ظروف
> ...


 
حبيبت الكل الغاليا كاندى انا كمان كان نفسى اشوفك-- بس فعلا الحظ كان وحش-- اول مره فضلت تقول لنا فى مفاجئه رهيبه فى مفاجئه رهيبه و فضلنا مستنيين المفاجئه لحد ما فجئه لقينا الامن اتلم و باب الكنيسه اتقفل و المظاهرات بدئت فى الميدان الى قدام الكنيسه و الكل قام بسررررعه و جرى و قولنا للمفاجئه متجيش-- و اتاريكى انتى المفاجئه  
 و المره التانيا كان انا الى حظى وحش لان الكل فرح معاكى و شافك و قعد معاكى إلا انا  يبقى انا الى كان حظى وحش ---
 اتمنى تتعوض و ربنا يرتب و اقدر اشوفك  حبيبتى---
 و اشكرك على محبتك و كلامك و طيبت قلبك و خدمتك الى فى صمت  و هدوء بس مثل شعله النار  المولعه--
الرب يبارك حياتك و اسرتك حبيبتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> حبو اعدائكم ​
> 
> يطول الحديث الجميل عن شخصيتها
> المحبوبه الرقيقه الحنينه اللطيفه
> ...


 ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
  شوفت بئا اى خدمه ---- مين الى داخله تدافع ههه جهبوزه اللغه العربيه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يعنى بدافع بقلب و ثقه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه------- بشمهندس هشام الغالى الاب الجميل الطيب--  اشكرك على محبتك و خدمتك الجميله  و خفت دمك مش هنسى صوره الراجل الى فرحان بنفسه و هو قاعد قعده غريبه قدام الكمبيوتر و مفرق صوابع رجله كلها  من الفرحه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كانت فى موضوع انت نزلته علشان تبارك للمجموعه الى تحولت للون الاخضر و انا كنت منها هههههههه-- انسان طيب و محب و جميل و  مميز--
 الرب يباركك  يبارك اسرتك و حياتك  و يفرح قلبك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (29 أكتوبر 2013)

oesi no قال:


> المكان اللى حجزته معجبنيش





oesi no قال:


> فهاخد مكان كمان هههههههه
> حبووووووووووووووووا
> من اطيب الناس اللى قابلتها فى حياتى
> سكرة ودمها خفيف وعسوله كدة
> ...



براحتك يا باشا دا انت تاخد المكان الى يريحك هههههه
دا انت القدييييييييم الى هنا-- مثابر كل السنين دى فى المنتدى --- يا رب دايمه مشش بئرر هههههههههه
انا مسلم بيستهبل بردو ههههههههههههه انا عيله بردوووو مااااشى--
ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مين ده الى ساعد ووقف جنبك--- خلينى ساكتا لانى انت الى ساعدتنى كتير و فعلا بحس انى بتقل عليك كثيير اوى و انت بكل محبه بتساعد و تقف و تخدم الكل--
يا رب يديم المحبه و يخلينا كلنا نلتمس الاعزار لبعض--- لانك انت دايما بردوا تلتمس لى العزر لما اطول اوى و مسئلش----
غريبه فعلا الناس فعلا بتشوف الحلو الى فيها فى الناس الى قدامها--
اشكرك يا رب على نعمتك و محبتك الى كلنا بناخدها منك و بنشوفها فى بعض--
اشكرك يا جو يا طويل التييله-- طويل العمر يطول عمره وووووو معرف إيه هاى هىء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فلم فؤاد المهندس مش فاكرا اسم الفلم هههه-
الرب يباركك و يحميك و يفرح قلبك و ينور قلبك و فكرك دايما و يملائك سلام دائم
امين يا رب


----------



## aymonded (29 أكتوبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اخى و استاذى الغالى جدا جدا  جدا--
> اشكرك على كل كلمه قولتها لى انا مستحقهاش--
> انت الى بركه لينا فى المنتدى هنا -- بمحبتك و هدوئك و تفهمك و مسامحتك-- و جديتك و فى نفس الوقت خفت دمك الى ليها طريقه مميزه و خاصه ههههههههههههه بتقول الهزار بكل جديه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انسان جميييل جمييل اب للكثيرين و اخ لكثيرين-- من كتر محبه الكل ليك باقم يخدوك مثال اعلى او مرجع او مرشد روحى هه و يتهافت عليك الكل  صغير و كبير--
> قلب جميل مثل قلبك لازم يشوف الناس كلها جميله و حلوه  و رائعه-- و ميشوفش فيها العيوب---
> اشكرك تانى على محبتك-- الرب يباركك و يفرح لك قلبك  يا اجمل اخ حلو ههههههههه



هو ايه يا خويا ده هو الحديث عنك والا عني لألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ انا كده اقشهريت وشمرت عن ساعدي لأسجل اعتراض شديد، لأني الحديث عنك فكيف تحول وتبوء في الصدارة...
ربنا يخليكي وانتِ أخت حقيقي فرح كل أخ يتعرف بشخصك العزيز، واتمنى في مرة ارى أولادك علشان اثبت انهم برضو صورة مصغرة من أم حقيقي تستحق ان تكون أم عن جدارة... إلهنا الحي يبارك بيتك مع زوجك وأولادك ليكون بيت مبارك ومقدس في الحق شخص ربنا يسوع الذي يشع في وسطكم نوره البهي آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 أكتوبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حبو مشروع معارد ...... ضيما نجضها فى المشارقات المعاردة
> ارشحها لجبهة الأنقاظ
> ونائب وظير وظاراة التعليم لكسم تتوير اللغة العربية
> تبعا حبوا بص اللى هاتفهم البوسط ضه​*




*مُشاركة خارج المُنافسة
سلمت يمينك أبي الغالي

روووووووووووووووووووعة*


----------



## peace_86 (31 أكتوبر 2013)

أحلى مافي حبوا هي إسمها ... حبوا اعدائكم ..

الرب يبارككها ويخليها ^_^


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 أكتوبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> أحلى مافي حبوا هي إسمها ... حبوا اعدائكم ..





peace_86 قال:


> الرب يبارككها ويخليها ^_^


 

ههههههههه شكرا اخى لمشاركتك و مداخلتك اللزيزه هههه الرب يباركك---
 على فكره نسيت اقول لك ان اسمك يعتبر نتيجه لاسمى-- لان اسمك يتحقق لما يتم تحقيق اسمى 

 حد فاهم حاجه؟


----------



## white.angel (31 أكتوبر 2013)

*حبوا اعدائكم .. دى ثكره :love45:*
*طيبه جداً .. وحلوه جداً .. وعاقله ومتفهمه*
*وكانت مصيبه مهببه يوم ماعرفت انها ام لكام عيل ... 
بصراحه ماصدقتش :fun_lol: ولسه مش مصدقه ... بحب فيها ارائها الصريحه البسيطه ... 
ونفسى نفسى نفسى ... اشوفها بتتخانق مع حد :new6: واعرف رد فعلها هيكون ازاى ... 
هتتخانق ولا تعيط ولا تقلب اسكندرانى ... :t19:*

*عندى سؤال صغير لحبوا .. انت بتبهدلى ولادك ازاى ... 
يعنى احكيلنا يوم امومى من ايام امومتك .. جو الشباشب اللى بتطير ... 
وبهدلة المذاكره وحرب عصابات شيكاغو  :bomb: اللى بتكون بين الام وابنها :new6:*
*
حبوا كنز جميل احنا محظوظين بيها هنا :love45:*​


----------



## sparrow (31 أكتوبر 2013)

حبوا دي شخصيه عسوله وطيوبه جداااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *حبوا اعدائكم .. دى ثكره :love45:*​
> *طيبه جداً .. وحلوه جداً .. وعاقله ومتفهمه*
> *وكانت مصيبه مهببه يوم ماعرفت انها ام لكام عيل ... *
> *بصراحه ماصدقتش :fun_lol: ولسه مش مصدقه ... بحب فيها ارائها الصريحه البسيطه ... *
> ...


 
 انتى الى ثكره يا وايت  ليه بس مصيبه مهببه لما عرفتى انى ام هههههههههههههههههههه مشبهش و لا مشبهش:smil12: هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 عايزا الحقيقه هههه و لا انا اصلا مسدقه--- اوقات بقول دول جم منين و امتى دول-- هو انا اتخرجت من المدرسه اصلا امتى ههههههههه
 و هما اوقات كمان مش بيبقم مصدقين-- اوقات ابنى الكبير يجى يقول لى مش بحس انك ماما كبيره بحسك اوقات طفله صغيره ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده يعنى لما اكون زهقانه و انا بزاكرله اقوم رايحا على الترامبولين بتاعتهم و ابدا اتنطط و اعمل لهم اشكال تضحك:dance: و انا بطير لفوق :999:هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

 اعتقد عدت عليا كذا خناقه هنا-- و اعتقد زى ما بتصرف هنا فى الحقيقه اغلب الوقت كمان-- انا بحاول ابقى هاديا قدر الامكان-- بحاول اهدى الى قدامى الاول  علشان اعرف اتكلم-و بحاول قدر الامكان مرضش فى ساعتها علشان مش اغلط--
علشان لو قلبت و ده بيحصل نادرا ببقى مش حلوه خالص-- فتقريبا تحكمت فى نفسى اوى انى مقلبش ابدا--
 اما عن يوميات ام-- فانا ام حازمه-- طيبه ايوا بهزر و مش ماما يتخاف منها ابدا-- لكن لازم اوريهم انيابى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هى مره كدا كل كام فطره--
و بعدها بس بغير نبره صوتى و اقول لهم بصوت حاد جدا-- هبداء عد لحد 5 او 10 و لو كلامى متنفزش-- انتو حرين فى الى هيحصل لكم-- و ابداء العد قبل ما اخلص عد بيكونوا منفزين-- هما عارفينى لما بتجنن ---بيستخبوا من قدامى--- و هما كفيلين يجننوا فصل بحاله هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هديين اوى مش عارفا لمين هههههههههههههههههههههه
 اما وقت المزاكره فابنى الكبير الحقيقه مربينى-- كل شويه اتعصب اجى ازعق و اتنطط يبدا يقول لى لو معندكيش قدرت تحمل انك توصلى لى المعلومه يبقه بلاش تزكريلى اصلا-- انا لسا بتعلم يبقى متزعقيش يأمه مش هزاكر معاكى و مش هركز !!
بتهددنى يا #@$##@@ هههههههههههههههههههههههه مااااشى-- باقوم جززززه على سنانى و اقول الولد عنه حق-- مش لازم اقل امته يعنى و انا بزاكره--هههههههههههه
بس الحقيقه ببقى من كتر ما كبته نفسى شويه و طقم سنانى كله هيقع من كتر ما ببقى جززززززززه عليه هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ههههههههه شكرا اخى لمشاركتك و مداخلتك اللزيزه هههه الرب يباركك---
> على فكره نسيت اقول لك ان اسمك يعتبر نتيجه لاسمى-- لان اسمك يتحقق لما يتم تحقيق اسمى
> 
> حد فاهم حاجه؟


انا فهمت يا خالتي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> حبوا دي شخصيه عسوله وطيوبه جداااا


 
حبيبتى سبارو شكرا على مرورك الجميل-- انتى حبيبتى الى عسوله و طيوبه و حتت سكره بالعسل كمان مش عارفا ازاى ههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى الفراشه الجميله و الملاك الهادى بتاع المنتدى نسمه هاديه بتحس بيها ---
 الرب يباركك و يبارك حياتك يا سكر


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية النهارده انضمت لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 07-10-2009 
كان لى شرف مقابلته شخصياا اكتر من مره والحقيقه لاقيته عالحقيقه ميفرقش عن شخصيته اللى عرفناها وحبيناها بالاجماع عالمنتدى
انسان بمعنى الكلمه ..صاحب قلم جميل يحمل فى قلبه محبه للجميع 
عندما يتكلم نشعر بصوت ربنا بين السطور
عياد عارفاك بتبقى مشغول الصبح اوعى تفتكر انى قصدت انزل الشخصيه وانت مشغول ابداا ابدااااااا هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 نوفمبر 2013)

و أخيرا. قبلك يا عياد ههههههههههه 
 أيمن ..aymonded


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صح ؟. 
أيوا صح ... هييييييييه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 نوفمبر 2013)

دونا جتلها اخبار اني باخد دوش فا استغلت الموقف
الله ينور ياحبو
بس بردو جاوبت قبل ما دونا تكتب حتي اسالوها كده


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*أيمن بنفسه ؟؟

أيمن دا قلب طيب جدا على الكل

يهمه الانسان اللى بعيد عن ربنا و يخليه يحب ربنا لما كل شوية يقول : حلاوة الحياة مع الله

إنسان أنا تعاملت معاه على الخاص فى أسئلة و أجوبة و نقاشات 

إنسان حقيقى تحس معاه إنك قاعد مع إنسان مسيحى بجد مش مسيحى عل الورق زيى :blush2:

ربنا يبارك فيه و فى خدمته و يديله الصحة و طولة العمر*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]ساكب سكيب الأرواح فى رُدهات المنتدى ....الشهير بــ " كُن معافى "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أبحث دائماً عن الأنسكاب فى مشاركاته المسكوبة أو مواضيعه المُنسكِبة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلب كبيرررررر ...طييييووووووب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيستحملنى لآااااخرررررر مدى لو غتت عليه فى مواضيعه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة غير أنه شاعر غرونضوفى عميئ فى الغرضنة حامية الوطيس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنسان خفيف الروح ...ذكى المعاشرة ...عبقرى الصحّبنة ( الصحوبية  يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كم من المعلومات التى افادنى بها لا حصر لها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوق أنه خفيف الظل له ثِقل حضور يُشع هدوء وسكينة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أنا عن نفسى أفتخر بصداقته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​
النعمة والسلام الفائق من غنى رحمةربنا يسوع المسيح تملئ قلوبكم بالمحبة يا أحلى إخوة أعزاء أحبهم بصدق لا بقدرتي وإمكانياتي الضعيفة، بل بقوة الله الذي زرع فينا المحبة فصرنا متفقين بعضنا مع بعض بتوافق وانسجام تام كإخوة وأصدقاء بل أسرة واحدة...  
 
لذلك حينما أتقدم بالشكر لله أولاً، أذكر محبتكم الحلوة الصادرة من بساطة قلوبكم فأصلي شاكراً من أجلكم، طالباً قوة المعونة السماوية من عند أبي الأنوار لكي يثبت محبتنا نحو بعضنا البعض وأن تزداد، لأني أذكر كل واحد فيكم الذي صار عزيز عندي أكثر من أخ حلو لي، وأمام كلماتكم الحلوة لا أستطيع أن أكتب شيئاً قط لأرد على صدق محبتكم الحلوة الصادرة من كل واحد فيكم باسمه من بداية الأخت العزيزة دونا التي أقدم لها كل التقدير على تعبها وكل مشقة تحملها في المنتدى مروراً بالأخ الحلو عياد السريع الصداقة والساعي لتجميع الجميع بشغف اللقاء والتعارف، والأخت العزيزة حبوا البسيطة في قلبها والتي تتعامل بسهولة وبساطة قلب منقطعة النظير مع الكل، وأخيراً الأخ عبود الذي أثرى المنتدى ببحر معرفته القانونية وقلمة الرائع في الكتابة والذي يعبر بتعبيرات سهلة وعميقة تحتاج لبصيرة عميقة تستشف الحكمة التي تحملها لتكون ذخراً لمن يسمعها لفائدة حياته في المجتمع ...
 
 الله القدوس الحي يكون معكم ويحفظ نفوسكم بلا لوم في المحبة، ويملئ قلوبكم بعمق السلام في وسط المحن والضيقات وكل مشقة تظهر في هذه الأيام الصعبة.
 أقبلوا مني كل احترام وتقدير خاص بكل صدق المحبة التي لي من نحوكم جميعاً يا أروع إخوة أحباء أحترمهم واقدرهم جداً، واعذروني لأني حقيقي احترت ماذا أكتب واقول أمام محبتكم الحلوة...​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه نسيت اقول لعبود
*كن معافي*






ونسيت اقول لعياد
*مخصوم منك دقيقتين*






ونسيت اقول لحبو
*تدفق بكل قرنصات وشنكل ساعياً بين هيك وهنكل





*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*و أنا واقعة من قعر القفة*​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و أنا واقعة من قعر القفة*​




ههههههههههههههههههه لأ طبعاً أنا كنت بادورلك على دية
واقول لك* بالهناء والشفاء*





​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ونسيت اقول لحبو
> *تدفق بكل قرنصات وشنكل ساعياً بين هيك وهنكل*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونسيت تقولها ( قَط )
*​


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و أنا واقعة من قعر القفة*​


*لا يا إيرينى أنتى القُفة بحالها .... أأقصد يعنى هيعمل لك قُفة مشاركة من اللى هى ...
من نظام لوم فى المحبة وقلوبكم بعمق سلام وسط محن وضيقات مُنسكبة **
يا اجمل أخت حلوة 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ونسيت اقول لدونا
*قلبك الكبير بيساع طرق أكل كتير ومش بتبلغي عني البوليس*




​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ونسيت تقولها ( قَط )
> *[/CENTER]
> 
> ...




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يعني عقاباً ليك ها سد نفسك على الأكل واجيب لك الصور دية
*






​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذ ايمن فعلا من الشخصيات الجميله 
وكمان المهمه فى المنتدى 
وخصوصا مواضيع كلها لتمجيد اسم الرب يسوع 
وهدفها  تعرفنا طريق الملكوت عن طريق التوبه الصحيحه 
واحنا كلنا بنستفاد من مواضيعه الروحيه الجميله 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذ ايمن 
ميرسى دونا لاختياراتك الجميله


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> استاذ ايمن فعلا من الشخصيات الجميله
> وكمان المهمه فى المنتدى
> وخصوصا مواضيع كلها لتمجيد اسم الرب يسوع
> وهدفها  تعرفنا طريق الملكوت عن طريق التوبه الصحيحه
> ...



أشكر الله لأنه هو الممجد وسطنا لأجل محبته الكثيرة جداً
وصلي لأجلي كثيراً يا محبوبة الله والقديسين
نعمة ربنا يسوع تملأ قلبك سلام وفرح
في الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه لأ طبعاً أنا كنت بادورلك على دية
> واقول لك* بالهناء والشفاء*
> 
> 
> ...



*يا سلام عليك يا أستاذ أيمن 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " الله يرحم الرجيم"  صدق الله العظيم 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسيه بجد على وصفاتك اللى تجنن​*


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

مش تنسى تبعتي للمنتدى كل واحد قطعة عزومة 
نذوق بس علشان نتأكد أن الطريقة صحيحة
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded


لمن لايعرفه لاتبحث عنه
 فهو من يبحث عنك
سيدخل لقلبك دون استئذان 
بكلماته قبل كلامك
ان تابعت مواضيعه واسلوبه 
فاكيد سيكون هذا سؤالك
اهذا الشخص انسان
ام هو ملاك


...​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> aymonded
> 
> 
> لمن لايعرفه لاتبحث عنه
> ...




إلهنا القدوس الحي الذي جمعنا وأعطانا خدمة المصالحة في المحبة
يهبك فيض غنى النعمة والسلام وفرح الروح القدس بلا توقف بل بازدياد دائم
حتى تمتلئ حسب قصد الله الحي في شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح
كن معافي مع كل أهل بيتك بقوة الله الذي يحفظنا ليوم استعلان مجده آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (2 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذي الغالي 
ايمن 
دة صورة المسيح علي الارض 
صوت المسيح في كلامة محبة المسيح في كلامة 
ذو القلب الكبير الذي يسيع الكثير الاخوة 
الانسان المحب دون مقابل 
الانسان اللبق في كلامة ومعاملتة للاخرين 
الانسان الطيب الصديق اللدود المحب للكثيرين 
الذي اعطاني القوة للتمسك بهذا المنتدي الجميل 
بين سطور كتاباتة قوة روحية ونور حقيقي 
هو كل شئ جميل بالنسبة لي 
هو الاب الروحي لي 
هو الشخص الذي يقرا سؤالي قبل ما اسئلة 
ينزل موضوع فية اجابة السؤال 
بهرني قارئ افكاري 
انا احبة من كل قلبي 
وعندي امل اللقاء القريب بشخصة المحب 
الرب يباركة ويوسع تخومة 
ويعطية نعمة فوق نعمة وقوة ومجد 
حسب غني رب المجد 
امين 
​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

أنت بس علشان قلبك مليان محبة فخرجت كلماتك كلها محبة
والله من يعطينا حسب مسرته لنكون إخوة نُعين بعضنا لبعض فنتقوى وننمو معاً
والروح القدس هو من يعطي كل واحد حسب احتياجه ويمس قلبه ويطهره ويغيره
صلي لأجلي يا محبوب يسوع والقديسن، وليمتلئ قلبك من نار محبة الله الحي 
ليشتعل كيانك كله بغنى نعمته وملئ سلامة آمين
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*؛،؛

أنا جيت متأخر ومش لاقي كلام أقوله..

؛،؛

ليست مجرد مشاركه قد تستوعب ما بداخلي من كلمات لشخصك النقي ..

ولكني أصبر علي ما تكتمه جعبتي من فيض حديث أريد فى وصفك أن أسكبه..

الرب يبارككـ ويرعاك أستاذي الحبيب..ويحافظ عليك من كل شر أو شبه شر ..

،،،

؛،؛*​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يملأ قلبك من دسم نعمته ويغمرك بفرحه الفائق يا محبوبه الحلو
لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك العزيز للغاية 
النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن اضاف للمنتدى بعدا جديدا كنا بحاجة اليه
ردوده تتسم بالمحبة والوداعة
تشعر بقربه فى كلماته
يفيض بالمحبة
نطلب ان يهبه الرب المزيد ليُشبع نفوس كثيرة جائعة*​


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *استاذ ايمن اضاف للمنتدى بعدا جديدا كنا بحاجة اليه
> ردوده تتسم بالمحبة والوداعة
> تشعر بقربه فى كلماته
> يفيض بالمحبة
> نطلب ان يهبه الرب المزيد ليُشبع نفوس كثيرة جائعة*​



ربنا يخليك أبي الحبيب الذي ميزني بصلاته الحلوة التي لا أطلب غيرها من الكل
وصلي دايماً لأجلي لأن صلواتك وصلوات إخوتي هي عوني وسند نفسي
لك مني تحية محبة الابن لأبيه مصحوبة بكل التقدير والاحترام لشخصك الحبيب
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين فآمين
​


----------



## geegoo (2 نوفمبر 2013)

انا جاي متأخر لأن النت عندي كان فيه مشكلة 
فأستأذنكم أرجع ل* حبوا أعدائكم *..
شخصية جميلة للغاية ... لم أتشرف بالتعامل معها مباشرة كثيرا و لكنها لها جاذبية خاصة في كل مشاركاتها و أفكارها ...
ربنا يفرح قلبك و يبارك بيتك و حياتك ...
*الأستاذ أيمن ...*
كلكم هتتكلموا أحسن بكتير من اللي هاقوله
بس أكتر حاجة بحبها فيه جدا
انه الوحيد اللي قابلته لو أختلفت معاه في الرأي تماما .. محبته و طريقته المميزة لا تترك أثر لأي خلاف ... بل يحتوي الآراء و الأفكار بطريقة جميلة ...
 تلاقي نفسك بتحبه كده بسهولة و سلاسة :16_4_10:....
ربنا يديم خدمتك و يبارك فيها ..


----------



## white.angel (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن دة حد جميل .. وسهل :flowers:*
 
*رغم انه كبير فى السن وغزير فى معرفته ومتعمق فى دراساته*
*الا انى عمرى ما شعرت بكدة ... عمرى ما شعرت من ناحيته بأى كبراء او تعصب .. *
*اى سؤال بينكش دماغى وابقى عارفه انى ممكن اتهزق بسببه :2: .. اروح اسأله هو من تحت لتحت .. *
*عشان عارفه انه مش هيقولى حاجة ملعبكه او متحيزه لاى طرف .. وعمره ما خيب ظنى بصراحه .. :flowers:*

*بالاضافه طبعاً لخفة ظله .. ولغته المبعجره السهله :smil13:*
*عارفين عايزين تعذبوا حبوا ... احبسوها مع ايمن فى توبيك :t33:*

*شكراً دونا لاختيارك الجميل مره تانيه :flowers:*


----------



## aymonded (2 نوفمبر 2013)

ربنا يخليكم لأن قلبكم المحب دايماً يسبق كلماتكم لأنكم عن جد أجمل إخوة أحباء لهم مانة خاصة في قلبي حقيقي، ويا وايت انت عايزة تحبسيني مع حبو في توبك، طب حبو عملت ايه في دنيتها بس علشان اجيب ليها سيرة الشنفري والمسيب بن علس والهدبة بن الخشرم، هههههههههههههههه شكلك عايزني اكتب بيتين شعر واترك حبوا تفسرهم:

*أَحَبُّ اِمرِئٍ حَبَّتِ الأَنفُسُ *** وَأَطيَبُ ما شَمَّهُ مَعطِسُ*​ *وَنَشرٌ مِنَ النَدِّ لَكِنَّما *** مَجامِرُهُ الآسُ وَالنَرجِسُ*​ *وَلَسنا نَرى لَهَباً هاجَهُ *** فَهَل هاجَهُ عِزُّكَ الأَقعَسُ*​ *وَإِنَّ الفِئامَ الَّتي حَولَهُ *** لَتَحسُدُ أَرجُلَها الأَرؤسُ*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ ايمن من اروع الشخصيات اللى الواحد يعرفها فى حياته 
شخص جميل ومتواضع وقلبه كله محبه 
مرشد روحى وخادم امين 
دايما اراءه مفيدة ومليانة محبة 
تحب دايما تتكلم معاه بحس فيه الاخ الاكبر اللى بيحتوى اخواته 
روحه حلوة ودمه خفيف ولا الشعر بتاعه بقى 
مبفهمش منه ولا كلمة هو اكيد العيب فيا تعليم مجانى بقى ههههه 
بجد انسان محبوب من الجميع وحبه لربنا باين فى تعامله مع كل الناس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا استاذى ويحافظ عليك ويبارك خدمتك
*​


----------



## tamav maria (3 نوفمبر 2013)

مهما اتكلمت عن استاذنا ايمن مش ها اوفيه حقه
هواب واخ حنين وعطشان لخلاص الكل
محبته بتعبر عن خدمته للي عاوز يوصلها للكل
دايما بيخدم  بدون ملل او كلل
وخدمته ومحبته للكل بدون تفريق
ويتدخل بسرعه لحل اي مشكله بكلمات المحبه مستندا علي اقوال الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الاباء الرسل
استاذ ايمن بركه وعمود اساسي في المنتدي
ربنا يدوم عليك خدمتك ومحبتك للخدمه والخدام استاذنا
​


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذ ايمن من اروع الشخصيات اللى الواحد يعرفها فى حياته
> شخص جميل ومتواضع وقلبه كله محبه
> مرشد روحى وخادم امين
> دايما اراءه مفيدة ومليانة محبة
> ...



ربنا يخليكي انتوا كلكم محبين لربنا يسوع
وانا فخور بيكم إخوة لي أحبهم من قلبي صدقاً
وبلاش سيرة الشعر دية علشان انا باضرس ههههههههههه
​


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> مهما اتكلمت عن استاذنا ايمن مش ها اوفيه حقه
> هواب واخ حنين وعطشان لخلاص الكل
> محبته بتعبر عن خدمته للي عاوز يوصلها للكل
> دايما بيخدم  بدون ملل او كلل
> ...




ربنا يخليكي ويملأ قلبك من سلامه الفائق 
ويسكب غنى نعمته في قلبك سكيباً بغنى
صليلي كتير، النعمة تكون معك آمين
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياسلاااام استاذي ايمن بجد مفيش كلام ممكن يوفيه حقه
 بجد مش متخيله المنتدي بدونه كان ممكن يبقا عامل ازاي!
انا بستفيد من كل حرف بيكتبه في اي موضوع او اي مشاركة بامانة
انسان خدوووووووووم بكل ماتحمل الكلمة من معني
مُحب لكل الناس بطريقه عجيبه غريبه رهيبه
اما بشوف اي موضوع له ببقا نفسي اقيمه مليون مره "وخصوصا مواضيع الطبخ":t33:
بطمن جداا اما بشوفه موجود في المنتدي
وجوده بييشع بركة ونور وسلام لكل اللي حواليه
انا بجد فخووورة جداا اني اتشرف بشخصية زي استاذ ايمن
ربنا يبارك خدمته ويعوض تعب محبته يارب:new5::new5:



استاذي ايـــــمن ايموند زيه مافي:16_4_16:
طيب , حنين , وقلبه ابيض صافي :16_4_9:
هو امين وكريم وبكل وعوده وافي:16_14_51:
ومهما قولت عليه كلامي مش هيبقا كافي:16_14_37:
ربنا يخليك لينا يااستاذنا و"كُن معافي":smil12:







*​​
​


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

يا لهوتيني تكعيب كل ده انا وانا موش عارف
طب انا متهيألي الناس في الآخر هاتضربني وبخاصة في موضوع الطبخ ده
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس حقيقي اشكر محبتك وقلبك الكبير جداً وكلماتك الحلوة
لأنك أخت حقيقي رائعة الكل يفرح ويفتخر انك أخت له
النعمة تكون معك يا أجمل واثقة
وثقتك في الله واضحة
​


----------



## AdmanTios (3 نوفمبر 2013)

*أستاذنا الغالي الحبيب  " **aymonded** " الخادم الصامت
خادم المسيح و من أجل مجد أسم المسيح ... نعم تعجز
الكلمات الوافية لحقك أستاذي الذي لطالما تُتيح لنا الفرص
الواحدة تلو الأخري للتأمُل بأعمالك الرائعة و مواهب و نعم
رب المجد التي منحك إياها .... دوماً بمحبة ما يدعونا لنوال
بركة أعمالُه الرائعة الهادفة .... روحية منها و إجتماعية أيضاً

لا تُسعفني كلماتك لتقديم الشكر لشخصك المحبوب سوي
إقتباسات من كلماتُك العذبة أستاذي ... **لذا فالنعمة والسلام
الفائق من غنى رحمة ربنا  يسوع المسيح تملئ قلبك بالمحبة
يا أحلى أخ و صديق و أستاذ عزيز نُحبك بصدق من عمق القلب
و نُصلي من أجلك، طالبين قوة المعونة السماوية من رب المجد

   الله القدوس الحي يكون معك و يحفظ نفسك بلا لوم في المحبة،
و يملئ قلبك بعمق السلام في وسط المحن والضيقات
و كل مشقة تظهر في هذه الأيام الصعبة.

فلتقبل  مننا جميعاً كل إحترام و مودة و تقدير بكل صدق المحبة
**
إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الثمينة كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذ ايمن الغالى-- مش عارفا ابداء منين و اقول ايه-- هو جميل-- طيب و حنون---انسان صافى من الداخل علشان كدا بياخذ من الرب و يعطى-- بحس بعمل الروح القدس من خلاله بطريقه عجيبه--
 كتير كنت اسمع ناس تقول على راجل إنه أمير!! و كنت مش عارفا اميز معنتها ايه-- لكن لما عرفته فى المنتدى و لمست شخصيته من كتاباته-- و لما كمان شوفته فى الحقيقه  قولت فى بالى اعتقد وصف امير ينطبق عليه--
  فى الواقع مثله مثل المنتدى هادى و جميل- جميل من جوه و من بره --- بنعاكس اهو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
- و  حتى لما بيقول الشعر الى مشقلب ده هههههههههههههه بيقوله بكل ثقه ووقار  بفتكر انى ممكن افهم الى بيتقال بس بيبقى طبعا بالنسبه لى طلاسم ههههههههههههههه
كتير كنت بلجئله فى اسئله كانت بتتوجه لى و مش عارفا اجاوبها-- كتير  استشارته فى إجابات كنت بقولها و صحح لى افكار كتير--
 بحسه فعلا فاهم الايمان الصح-- يصحح اى خطاء فى فهم الايه-- يشعر بكل المجربين بالخطايا و يتحنن عليهم جدا--
  نشاطه فى المنتدى مفيش حد يختلف عليه و مواضيعه الروحيه-- فعلامرشد روحى بحسه الرجل الصح اتحط فى المكان الصح 
 بحسه تمم معادله صعبه-- كتير كنت افتكر ان الى يكون متعمق فى الإيمان لازم يبقى صارم و حاد و ميضحكش !! مش عارفا ليه كان دايما عندى التخيل ده-- و كنت اقول على نفسى طول ما انت ماشيا مسخسخه على روحك كدا عمرك ما هتفلحى لا فى إيمان و لا فى قرب من ربنا-- بس هو غير عندى الفكر ده-- لانه وقت الجد جد ووقت الهزار بيحب يهزر و يضحك-- ادانى امل 
 ربنا يخليهولنا-- و يبارك حياته و اسرته ويفرح قلبه زى ما هو بيفرح قلوب الكثيرين  -- و يداوى جرح قلبه العميق الى  قريته مره زمان  وسط سطوره---
 الرب  يقويك و يكون معك اخى الغالى جدا....


----------



## aymonded (3 نوفمبر 2013)

إخوتي الأحباء [*AdmanTios* ؛ *حبو اعدائكم*] الذين أكن لهم كل احترام وتقدير شديد، أحبكم إخوتي في المسيح وافرح لأننا أعضاء لبعضنا البعض في كنيسة الله الحي، شاكراً من جمعنا على اسمه العظيم القدوس لكي نقوي بعضنا البعض ونتعلم من بعضنا البعض، فأنا قبل أن أكتب تعلمت منكم ومن الكثيرين هنا الكثير، لأن كل شخصية فيكم (وفي المنتدى) لها تميزها المنفرد وقلبها الحلو يسبق كلماتها، وأمام محبتكم دائماً أعجز عن التعبير والرد الدقيق والوافي لقلبكم الكبير المملوء من كل صدق المحبة التي حقاً هي من الله، لذلك أشكركم مقدماً لكم تحية احترام الأخ لإخوته الأحباء المستحقين كل التقدير، وإلهنا الحي يسكب من غنى نعمته في قلوبكم محولاً كيانكم كله آنية كرامة بغنى مجد حضوره المُشرق فيه، وصلوا لأجلي دائماً لأكون خادم للكل تحت الأقدام كما علمنا سيدنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا شخص ربنا يسوع الذي يشع فينا نوره السماوي الذي يبدد ظلمتنا ويدخنا في قوة البرّ، كونوا دائماً معافين باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين​


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2013)

ياااااااااااه ايمن مهما قلت مش هقدر اوفيه حقه 
الطيبه الحنيه المحبه الصداقه الاخوه 
هو انسان راااااااااااائع بكل المقاييس 
هو ابن المسيح المخلص 
خدوم انسان لما 
لما شوفته مع المجموعه الجميله اللى قابلتها حسيت انه مش غريب حد اعرفه من زمان 
انا حقيقى اتشرفت بمعرفته وسعيده جدا 
ربنا يخليك ويحافظ عليك
ودايما تنفعنا بمواضيعك المفيده والجميله 
ده انت كمان فى المطبخ مفيش بعد كده ههههههههههههه
ربنا يوقفك فى كل اعمالك يباركك





​


----------



## aymonded (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخت الصادقة والأم الحلوة كاندي، شخصك الحلو اللي كلك زوق ومحبة أمومة متسعة لذلك ترين جميع الناس بعين المحبة الحانية التي تسكن قلبك الكبير، لذلك انا اللي أفرح بمعرفة شخصك العزيز المحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع، وفرحي أنك لي أخت معزتها مثل معزة الأم، شاكراً الله على معرفتي بشخصك المحبوب في كنيسة الله الحي، وحقيقي كان لقائي السريع بشخصك كان حلو للغاية، إلهنا القدوس الحي يبارك حياتك ويشع في أسرتك بهاء مجد حضوره الخاص، لشخصك الحلو تحية احترام مني صادقة في تقدير المحبة التي لنا من الله. النعمة تكون معك ومع كل الأسرة آمين
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية النهارده انضمت لأسرتنا بتاريخ 24-05-2011 
هى بنوته طيوبه وحبوبه انا اتعلمت منها يعنى ايه افتقاد حقيقى
لو غبت بتسأل ولو حسيتنى متضايقه بسرعه تبعت تتطمن
وجودهاا ملائكى وهى حقيقى بنت للمسيح فى كلامها ومشاركاتها 

يلا يا عياد جاوب وروح نااااااااااام ههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*اخيراً هقوم انام 
**+بنت الكنيسة+ *
​


----------



## كلدانية (4 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيبة قلبي بنت الكنيسة 
قلبها ابيض وطيبة جدااا محبة للجميع وبتفتقد الكل 
انها اختي الغالية ربنا يحميها ويفرح قلبها يارب


​


----------



## +ماريا+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

بنت الكنيسه من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى 
ردودها جميله وفى نفس الوقت قويه 
انسانه جميله محبه للجميع 
تفتقد بأستمرار 
بجد بنت الكنيسه هى مكسب للمنتدى 
ميرسى بجد دونا لأختارك الجميل


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية النهارده انضمت لأسرتنا بتاريخ 24-05-2011
> هى بنوته طيوبه وحبوبه انا اتعلمت منها يعنى ايه افتقاد حقيقى
> لو غبت بتسأل ولو حسيتنى متضايقه بسرعه تبعت تتطمن
> وجودهاا ملائكى وهى حقيقى بنت للمسيح فى كلامها ومشاركاتها
> ...




يالهوووووووتي :smil13: انا كيف دي :dntknw: هههههههههههه
صدقيني انا أتفاجأت بالموضوع دا ومش استحق خااالص
وكدا هتحرجيني مع اخواتي اللي قبلي في الموضوع:blush2:
لان كنت مش بدخل الموضوع من اوله 
علشان صفحات كتير فكنت مش عارفه اقول لمين ولالمين بعتزر بجد لكل اللي كانو قبلي سامحوني :flowers:
شكرا دونا حببتي لذكر اسمي 
وطبعا مش استحق كلامك دا
 انتي شخصيه طيبه اوي
وبموووت فيكي ويعلم ربنا اقل واجب للناس اللي بحبهم 
وشكرا تاني حببتي
ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحافظ عليكي انتي واسرتك 
ويخليكي ليا :t33:

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> بنت الكنيسه من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى
> ردودها جميله وفى نفس الوقت قويه
> انسانه جميله محبه للجميع
> تفتقد بأستمرار
> ...




ربنا يخليكي حببتي ماريا وشكرا ياغاليه لكلام الجميل 
انتي انسانه هادئه جدا وانا بحبك اوي:flowers:
ربنا يكون معاكي حببتي 
شكراااااا لكلامك الغالي علي قلبي

​




كلدانية قال:


> حبيبة قلبي بنت الكنيسة
> قلبها ابيض وطيبة جدااا محبة للجميع وبتفتقد الكل
> انها اختي الغالية ربنا يحميها ويفرح قلبها يارب
> 
> ...



روحي واختي الغاليه علي قلبي 
ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي 
وميرسي لكلامك الجميل 
وربنا يحميكي انتي كمان ويفرح قلبك
اختي حببتي انا ^_^
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 نوفمبر 2013)

روماااااااااااااا
شخصيه طيوبة  وحنينه 
وجدعة 
وكل حاجة حلوة بجد
وزى ما  دونا قالت شخصيه  تعلمنا  معنا الافتقاد  
ربنا يبارك خدمتيك ياروماااااا
ودايما  فاستمرار  بعيد  عن  عدو الخيررررر
ربنا يفرحنى بيكى​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> روماااااااااااااا
> شخصيه طيوبة  وحنينه
> وجدعة
> وكل حاجة حلوة بجد
> ...



الغالي جون الاول انا فرحانه جدااا برجوعك طبعا
واننا اطمنا عليك وانك بخير نشكرربنا 
ربنا يخليك ياجيكا ^_^
وشكرا لكلامك الحلو ويباركك انت كمان يارب
ام النور تكون معك وتحميك 
اما تفرح بيا دي ربنا يديك طولت العمر بقا هههههههه
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*ايه ده روما هنا 
منورة يا روح قلبى روما دى بقى بجد اختى الصغيرة اللى بموت فيها 
مش اختى بس دى صحبتى وحبيبتى وكل حاجة ليا 
دايما تسأل عليا ولو ملقتنيش فى يوم تفضل قلقانة عليا 
قلبها طيب وكله محبة بتخاف على كل اخواتها ودايما تفتقدهم 
بجد مهما قولت مش هوفيها حقها 
انسانة حساسة جدا جدا بتحس بكل اللى حواليها تفرح لفرحهم وتحزن لحزنهم 
لو كلمتنى بتحس من كلامى اذا كنت فرحانة ولا زعلانة 
بجد روما من اجمل الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى حياتى 
بحبها من كل قلبى واتمنى من ربنا يحققلها كل احلامها ويفرح قلبها 
زى ما بتفرح قلوب ناس كتير 
ربنا يخليكى لينا يا حبيبتى وتفضلى دايما منورة المنتدى 
*
*




الوردة دى هدية منى فى عيد الحب 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حبيبتى 
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايه ده روما هنا
> منورة يا روح قلبى روما دى بقى بجد اختى الصغيرة اللى بموت فيها
> مش اختى بس دى صحبتى وحبيبتى وكل حاجة ليا
> دايما تسأل عليا ولو ملقتنيش فى يوم تفضل قلقانة عليا
> ...




ياخراشي انا :blush2:
حببتي يعني حبي وقلبي ونور عنيا 
اللي فعلا اختي وصحبتي وصدقتي 
بنورك ياقلبي 
شكرا ياعمري انا لكلامك اللي مش استحقه حببتي
وانا بعشقك وبموت فيكي 
واكتر امنيه بطلبها من ربنا علطول 
ان يخليكي ليا ولايحرمني منك ابدا انتي وواحده كدا ^_^
يااغلي واحن واطيب اخت وصديقه ليا
وربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك حببتي ويسعدك انتي وهوبه
ويخليكو لبعض لايحرمكو من بعض ابداااااااااا ويزقكم بالزريه الصالحه
وميرسي للورده الحلوه واحمره كمان ^_^
امووووووااه ليكي 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*
 ياخبرررررررررررر الكلام علي مين
علي مريومة؟
يعلم الله انا مش عارفه اقول عليها ايه
لانها بنوتة مفيش كلام ممكن يوصفها
مريومتي اول بنت اتعرفت عليها هنا في المنتدي
ومن اول ماتكلمت معاها حسيت اني اعرفها من زمان
عشرية بطريقه غريبه 
حبُوبة بطريقه مش معقوله
حساسة بطريقه في الوصف
طيبة وحنينة بطريقه عجيبه
دمها خفييييييف بطريقه رهيبه
بتسأل وبتفتقد كل الناس 
مش بتنسي حاجه ومبتنساش حد
بفرح اوي اما بدخل المنتدي وبلاقيها موجوده
بصدعها من كتر الرغي بعشق الكلام معاها
بحب اسلوبها في الكلام
روما بجد مفيش كلام ممكن يوصفها ابدا ابدا
ربنا يعلم اد ايه انا بحبهاااا اووووووووووووي
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي يارب مش يحرمني منك ابدا ياعيوني 





مريومه مريم بنت الكنيسة:Teddy_Bear:
بنوتة طيوبه وجدعه ولذيذة:Red_Hearts:
هي غاليه علي قلبي جدا وعزيزة:Throbbing_Heart:

رومتي الجدعه بنت الصعيد:16_14_51:
اما بشوفها بحس بعيد:16_14_37:
بيحلي الكلام معاها  وبيبقا يومي سعيد:Roses:

روما الهاديه بنت الناس:16_14_24:
هي اغلي من الدهب والماس:16_14_21:
ونبع من الحنان والاحساس:16_4_16:
ربنا يخليكي لينا وتفضلي للمنتدي اساس:16_14_20:

​*



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*بنوتة الكنيسة ؟

اللى بتدخل المنتدى كل أسبوع مرة ؟:cry2:

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ عرفتها 

البنوتة ديه بأة طيوبة طيوبة بجد و قلبها حساس كمان

كتير تيجى تعيد عليا فى الاعياد

حتى عيد الحب عيدت عليا :wub:

و طالما بتدلعوها روم _ تبقى صعيدية

و أنا بأحب الصعايدة كلاتهم:smil12:

*


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

استنوا شوية علشان الجهاز عندى كان بعافية  صلحت الجهاز فصل النت 

انا شوفت الكلام على استاذنا الجميل الرائع استاذ ايموندد صاحب اجمل قلب واروع قلم واحلى وصفات طبخ من اللى تشوفها  تجووع علطول 
مرشدنا الروحى وملاك المنتدى المحب للجميع بمحبته للجميع بيعلمنا ويعرفنا ازاى نجاهد روحيا ونسمو ا بارواحنا عن جو الماديات  مبيتأخرش عن حد ابداااا بشعر كتير انه زى راهب عايش فى الدير وبيكلمنا من جوه الدير هههههه معرفش ليه دايما حاسة بكده المهم علشان هو بيتكثف ومبيحبش  الناس تمدح فيه كتير هو اجمل اخ  روحى  ربنا يباركه ويبارك كل اعماله وخدمته . آمين


----------



## soul & life (5 نوفمبر 2013)

وبعد استاذ ايموندد لقيت الكلام على روما حبيبتى بنت الكنيسة
يا سلام عليكى يا دونا  وعلى اختياراتك تسلمى حبيبتى وتعيشى دايما  قلب طيب محب للكل
روما حبيبتى  وردة المنتدى الجميلة بنت الكنيسة اسم على مسمى  اخلاقها وطيبتها تدل على انها بنت كنيسة فعلا مش مجرد اسم قلبها ابيض زى الفل دايما تسأل على الكل وليها روح حلوة وعشرية لما بتكلم معاها  بحس انى اعرفها من زمااان لانها متواضعة ودمها خفيف ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك :new8:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 نوفمبر 2013)

حجز مكان علشان. مش.  هعرف أبعبر. من الموبائل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*دونا الجميلة بأختياراتك الرائعة المميزة دايما 


بنت الكنيسة 
يااااااااااااااااااه روما حبيبة قلبي
انا كنت من اشد معجابينها و بالكتابات بتاعتها الرائعة اللي مليانة احساس 
و كنت دايما اتابع ردودها الجميلة و البسيطة و المليانة محبة 
و بعدين 
 هحكيلكم  بقى ف مرة كدة دقت عليا الباب
بروحها الجميلة و ضحكتها الصافية البريئة 
قالتلي انا سمعت انك صعيدية و انا اعز الصعايدة اووووي
و قعدت تضحكني و اتكلمنا بس مش كتير 
من بعد اليوم ده و اتعلقت بيها اكتر و اكتر 
حسيت انها انسانة نادرة مش موجود حد بالرقة و الجمال ده 
و هي بتكلمك ضحكتها مش بتفارقها 
ف ردودها تحس يعني ايه رقة و محبة 
بتتعامل بمحبة غريبة بجد لو تشفوها ف موضوع .. يلا نصلي ...
و هي بتذكر كل الاعضاء ف صلواتها 
اللي طلب منها و اللي ماطلبش 
و مش بتتأخر على اي حد بتقدم المحبة و مش بتستنى المقابل
عارفين بحس فيها بمعنى كلمة خدمة و معنى كلمة براءة و احساس 
حساسة لابعد درجة 
دايما تسأل عليا ... و تبعتلي صور عسوووووولة و رقيقة ذيها 
و دايما تصليلي 
ف مرة عرفت اني بدور على شغل 
لاقيت من غير ماقولها بتذكرني ف صلاتها 
بجد الكلام مش ممكن يقضي ابدا الكلام على روما 
القلب الحنين البرئ الجميل اللي بيدخل على كل الناس الفرحة 
و المحبة و الامان لما يحس ان ف ناس جميلة كدة 

بت يا روما يا قمر انتي يا حتة سكرة كدة 
انا بموووووووووووت فيكي يا بنوتة انتي 
ربنا يخليكي لينا 
و يخليكي ليا و تسألي عليا دايما 
ربنا يفرح قلبك
و اشوف ضحكتك دايما منورة المنتدى 
ربنا يحميكي و يحافظ عليكي يا بنوتي و يحرسك 

دونا من كل قلبي بشكرك انك بتخلينا نعبر لاعضاء مميزة جدا شعورنا من ناحيتهم 
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبة قلبي ويعوضك​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

*نعم أثق في كل الناس 
ولكن !!! 
لا اثق في الشيطان الذي في داخلهم

هكذا عبرت بنت الكنيسة عن هويتها فى البروفيل الخاص بها
ابنة طيبة .... هادئة ... عندما تعبر .. يكون عبورها كنسمة ربيع
الرب يباركها ويسعد ايامها​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 نوفمبر 2013)

بنت الكنيسة 
فعلا اسم على مسمي 
انسانة هادية ومؤمنة 
قوية في الصلاة 
محبة للناس 
ردودها قوية ومعبرة 
سريعة البديهه
بنت جدعة خالص وطيبة القلب 
ايمانها واضح في كلامها وكتاباتها 
مش بتضعف بل تتقوي دايما بالمسيح المنتصر 
الرب يباركها 
فعلا اخت لكل الاعضاء 

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> ياخبرررررررررررر الكلام علي مين
> علي مريومة؟
> يعلم الله انا مش عارفه اقول عليها ايه
> ...






يالهوتي :w00t: 
وكمان شعر لالا دا كتير كتير ههههههههههه
وحلوه عجيبه رهيبه 
كله يبه يبه دي ههههههههه
مش عارفه اقولك ايه حياتي انا توته

حببتي حبي ليكي ملوش حدود
وهفضل احب يااغلي الوجود
كلامك وصل القلب وعدي السدود ^_^

ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي وبشكرك لكلامك
اللي صدقيني ولااستحق كلمه منه
ميرسي اوي حببتي وانتي عارفه محبتي ليكي ازاي
يااختي وصحبتي وصديقتي
بحبببببببببك جدااااااااا:08:
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياعمري




​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *بنوتة الكنيسة ؟
> 
> اللى بتدخل المنتدى كل أسبوع مرة ؟:cry2:
> 
> ...



كل اسبوع مره :w00t:
هي ايريني بتتكلم عن مين ياجودعان :t9:
انا لازقه هنا كل يوم والنحمه :99:


هههههههه حلوه كلاتهم دي
و احنا كمان بنحبك قوي قوي قوي ^_^

صدقيني بحبك اوي وبموت في خفه دمك
وشكرا لكلامك الغالي علي قلبي دا
ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك 




​


----------



## soso a (5 نوفمبر 2013)

روماااااااااا 

الجمال والهدوء 

والمحبه الحقيقه 

ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما 

ودى بوكيه  ورد بما انك من عشااااق الورد 





​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> وبعد استاذ ايموندد لقيت الكلام على روما حبيبتى بنت الكنيسة
> يا سلام عليكى يا دونا  وعلى اختياراتك تسلمى حبيبتى وتعيشى دايما  قلب طيب محب للكل
> روما حبيبتى  وردة المنتدى الجميلة بنت الكنيسة اسم على مسمى  اخلاقها وطيبتها تدل على انها بنت كنيسة فعلا مش مجرد اسم قلبها ابيض زى الفل دايما تسأل على الكل وليها روح حلوة وعشرية لما بتكلم معاها  بحس انى اعرفها من زمااان لانها متواضعة ودمها خفيف ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ويحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويسعدك :new8:



ربنا يخليكي حببتي الغاليه جداااااااا
وانا كمان نفس احساسي بحس ان اعرفك من زمان اوي
كلك زوقك صدقيني 
وميرسي لكلامك الجميل 
دا بعض ماعندكم حببتي 
انتي انسانه جميله وطيبه وكلك محبه
ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك حياتك انتي واسرتك الجميله

​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> حجز مكان علشان. مش.  هعرف أبعبر. من الموبائل



:36_22_25::36_22_25:​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> *دونا الجميلة بأختياراتك الرائعة المميزة دايما
> 
> 
> بنت الكنيسة
> ...



حبيبه قلبي ربنا يخليكي ليا بجد
هههههههههه انتي لسه فاكره موضوع دق الباب دا ههههههههه
دا كان يوم يااااااه ياااااااااااااااااه ههههههههههه

مكوكتي كلامك جميل انا هتغر كدا وهشوف نفسي عليكو بصراحه ههههههههههههه

قلبي يعلم ربنا مش استحق كلامك الحلو دا
ربنا يخليكي ليا ولايحرمني منك ابدااا
وانتي ليكي معزه كبييييييييره اوي في قلبي
ويخليكي ليا ويفرح قلبك حببتي
وينور طريقك ويقويكي ياغاليه
ربنا يخليكو ليا يارب 
امواااه ليكي حببتي :08:


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *نعم أثق في كل الناس
> ولكن !!!
> لا اثق في الشيطان الذي في داخلهم
> 
> ...




ابي المحبوب والغالي جدااا عندي 
بشكر حضرتك جدااا ابي لكلامك
دا شرف ليا مرور حضرتك 
ويبارك حضرتك ويسعد حياتك وايامك
ويبارك خدمتك الجميله
سلام المسيح 
شكراااا ^_^
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بنت الكنيسة
> فعلا اسم على مسمي
> انسانة هادية ومؤمنة
> قوية في الصلاة
> ...



بيسووووو الغالي ^_^
ميرسي كتيييير لكلامك الجميل 
دا من زوق حضرتك بجد
انسان جميل ومتواضع
و زيارات الاديره الروعه اللي بنشوفها 
بجد ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
ربنا يكون معك ويحافظ عليك

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> روماااااااااا
> 
> الجمال والهدوء
> 
> ...




^_^ الله حلووو اوووي
حببتي سوسو 
ميرسي حببتي ربنا يخليكي بجد لكلامك 
وميرسي لبوكيه الورد الجميل دا
ربنا يخليكي ليا ياقلبي
ويكون معاكي ربنا ويحافظ عليكي

​


----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية " **+بنت الكنيسة+** " الخادمة الرائعة
تخدم من أجل مجد أسم المسيح ... شخصية ممتازة
و مُحبة للجميع ... هادئة مُتزنة و خدومة لأقصي مدي
بالحق وجود ملائكي و إبنه للمسيح .... ينطبق عليها
هذه المقولة " العفوية أجمل بكثير من إرتداء قناع المثالية " 

رب المجد يُعطيكي سؤال قلبك أختنا و يُبارك عمرك
**فلتقبلي  مننا جميعاً كل و مودة و تقدير و إحترام
**
إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الغالية كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2013)

​
الأخت الحلوة والعزيزة بنت الكنيسة التي هي عن صدق وحق بنت الكنيسة عن جدارة، لأنها عضوة حية في قوام الجسد الحي النابض بحياة الله أي الكنيسة، أرسل لك تحية إخلاص تقدير المحبة الأخوية لأنها في شخص ربنا يسوع الذي يشع فينا نوره الخاص، لكي نكون شهود له وسط ظلمة هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير، وانتِ عن جدارة تشهدين له وسط المنتدى كله بهدوء حضورك وكلماتك المنيرة بصدق قلبك المفتوح لله، لذلك أشكر الله على معرفتك أخت حلوة منورة المكان كله ولها بصمة حلوة هادئة عند الجميع، أعانك الله بيوع المسيح ربنا في الروح القدس لكي تسيري وفق نهج طريق الحياة في المسيح يسوع ربنا، ليتحقق فيكي القداسة التي بدونها لا يستطيع أن يُعاين أحد الرب، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام يدوم وفرح لا يتوقف آمين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بنت الكنيسه-- رومااااا
بنوته سكر و فعلا بنت الكنيسه بجد-- بنت قلبها ده جمييل اوى-- بنت بتخجلنى بمحبتها-- دايما تسئل عليا و انا اتئخر فى الرض-- و كتير انسى ارض عليها-- اقعد اقول هرض هرض و انشغل  و الاقيها بتسئل عليا تانى -- و تالت و رابع و و و حتى لو مرضتش عليها-- باجى افتح تسلسل المحادثه بينى و بينها اقول يخبر يا رب-- ازاى انا كدا-- و هى بالمحبه دى و القلب الجميل ده مش بتبطل تسئل عليا حتى لو مرضتش-- مش بتبطل و مش زعلانه -- حطى لى عزر فى قلبها--
مش عارفا اقول ايه عليها--
مش هنسى مواضيعها الى كلها محبه و فن-- اعتقد كلنا اتعلمنا منها-- كتير تبقى ساكته و بتتابع و منغير حتى ما تتكلم مع العضو كتير من متابعتها له بتحبه و بتسئل عليه---
بنت هاديا و ملائكيه اوقات بتبقى شقيه ههههههههه -- ربنا يكون معاها فى كل حياتهاو يبارك ايامها و يملائها سلام


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية " **+بنت الكنيسة+** " الخادمة الرائعة
> تخدم من أجل مجد أسم المسيح ... شخصية ممتازة
> و مُحبة للجميع ... هادئة مُتزنة و خدومة لأقصي مدي
> بالحق وجود ملائكي و إبنه للمسيح .... ينطبق عليها
> ...



اخ عالي عندي بشكرك لكلام 
انسان جميل وهادئ جدااا ومتواضع 
كلامك تاج فوق راسي بشكرك بجد
امين يارب وحضرتك كمان
ربنا يكون معك ويحافظ عليك من اي شر
ويبارك خدمتك الجميله 
بشكرك 
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> ​
> الأخت الحلوة والعزيزة بنت الكنيسة التي هي عن صدق وحق بنت الكنيسة عن جدارة، لأنها عضوة حية في قوام الجسد الحي النابض بحياة الله أي الكنيسة، أرسل لك تحية إخلاص تقدير المحبة الأخوية لأنها في شخص ربنا يسوع الذي يشع فينا نوره الخاص، لكي نكون شهود له وسط ظلمة هذا العالم الحاضر الشرير، وانتِ عن جدارة تشهدين له وسط المنتدى كله بهدوء حضورك وكلماتك المنيرة بصدق قلبك المفتوح لله، لذلك أشكر الله على معرفتك أخت حلوة منورة المكان كله ولها بصمة حلوة هادئة عند الجميع، أعانك الله بيوع المسيح ربنا في الروح القدس لكي تسيري وفق نهج طريق الحياة في المسيح يسوع ربنا، ليتحقق فيكي القداسة التي بدونها لا يستطيع أن يُعاين أحد الرب، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض دائماً، النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام يدوم وفرح لا يتوقف آمين​




استاذي الغالي جدااا عندي
ميرسي خااااااااالص لكلام حضرتك 
دا شرف ليا بجد استاذي 
يعلم ربنا حضرتك ليك معزه في قلبي كبيره
انسان محترم جداا وخادم بيستحق التقدير 
واكتشف جديد دمك خفيف جدااااا ^_^
ربنا يخليك لينا كلنا استاذي الغالي 
ويبارك خدمتك اللي الكل بشهد ليها
ويحافظ عليك من اي شر 
بشفاعه ام النور وكل القديسين
ومرسي تاني استاذي 


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بنت الكنيسه-- رومااااا
> بنوته سكر و فعلا بنت الكنيسه بجد-- بنت قلبها ده جمييل اوى-- بنت بتخجلنى بمحبتها-- دايما تسئل عليا و انا اتئخر فى الرض-- و كتير انسى ارض عليها-- اقعد اقول هرض هرض و انشغل  و الاقيها بتسئل عليا تانى -- و تالت و رابع و و و حتى لو مرضتش عليها-- باجى افتح تسلسل المحادثه بينى و بينها اقول يخبر يا رب-- ازاى انا كدا-- و هى بالمحبه دى و القلب الجميل ده مش بتبطل تسئل عليا حتى لو مرضتش-- مش بتبطل و مش زعلانه -- حطى لى عزر فى قلبها--
> مش عارفا اقول ايه عليها--
> مش هنسى مواضيعها الى كلها محبه و فن-- اعتقد كلنا اتعلمنا منها-- كتير تبقى ساكته و بتتابع و منغير حتى ما تتكلم مع العضو كتير من متابعتها له بتحبه و بتسئل عليه---
> بنت هاديا و ملائكيه اوقات بتبقى شقيه ههههههههه -- ربنا يكون معاها فى كل حياتهاو يبارك ايامها و يملائها سلام




هههههههههه

حببتي احبو ^_^
ولايهمك حببتي عارفه انك مشغوله اووي ربنا معاكي يارب
فامش مهم مين اللي يسأل
وبعدين الناس اللي بحبها بحب اطمن عليها انا :66:
وبشكرك لكلامك الغالي علي قلبي دا
كلك زوق حببتي
ربنا يحميكي ويكون معاكي وينور طريقك كله

​


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*بنت الكنيسة

هى أبنه للمسيح فعلا
موضوعاتها رائعه
وترد على المواضيع بكل نشاط
ودوده ترسل رسائل  زوار للكثيرين
أنا بحترمها جدا
وبعتز بها أخت طيبه وغاليه
ربنا يباركها ويحافظ عليا
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *بنت الكنيسة
> 
> هى أبنه للمسيح فعلا
> موضوعاتها رائعه
> ...



ربنا يخليك استاذي الغالي
حضرتك كلك زوق 
وشكرا لكلامك استاذي دا شرف ليا
ربنا يكون مع حضرتك ويبارك حياتك
بشفاعه ام النور وكل مصاف القدسين 
​


----------



## candy shop (6 نوفمبر 2013)

بنت الكنيسه دى بقى حبيبه قلبى 
اللى دايما بتسأل علىّ بالورد الجميل 
انسانه جميله اوى وطيبه  وقلبها ابيض 
والكل بيحبها لانها تستاهل حب الكل
اجمل بوكيه ورد لاجمل ورده 







وعايزه اقولها بحبك جدا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> بنت الكنيسه دى بقى حبيبه قلبى
> اللى دايما بتسأل علىّ بالورد الجميل
> انسانه جميله اوى وطيبه  وقلبها ابيض
> والكل بيحبها لانها تستاهل حب الكل
> ...



^_^ مامتي حببتي :ura1:
وانا كمان بحبك جدا وبمووووووت فيكي
يااحن واطيب ماما :t25:
ربنا يخليكي ليا يااااااارب 
ميرسي لكلامك الجميل دا ياماما 
وميرسي للورد  ^_^
شكرا مامتي حبيبه قلبي 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضم لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 22-09-2011
هو اخ رائع مُجامل مشاركاته تقطر محبه 
بيشجع الجميع ..ردوده عقلانيه .. حروفه مملؤه بالمسيح ..يشهد للمسيح فى كل اراءه
حقيقى بنفتخر بيه وسطينا وبنتمنى أنه يتواجد اكتر من كده
يلا يا عياد ورينا شطارتك ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضم لاسرتنا فى تاريخ 22-09-2011
> هو اخ رائع مُجامل مشاركاته تقطر محبه
> بيشجع الجميع ..ردوده عقلانيه .. حروفه مملؤه بالمسيح ..يشهد للمسيح فى كل اراءه
> حقيقى بنفتخر بيه وسطينا وبنتمنى أنه يتواجد اكتر من كده
> يلا يا عياد ورينا شطارتك ​*



*Admentios
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios  الاستاذ العزيز والاخ الغالى  والشخصية الاكثر من رائعة

الرب يباركه هو و اسرته وخدمته .. ويارب دايما موجود منورنا بارائه الجميلة وموضوعاته الروحية الرائعة

ههههههههههه اركنى بقا عياد النهاردة على جانب  مبسوطة اوى انى سبقته ههههههههههه كان فاقع مرارتى كل مرة:mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> AdmanTios  الاستاذ العزيز والاخ الغالى  والشخصية الاكثر من رائعة
> 
> الرب يباركه هو و اسرته وخدمته .. ويارب دايما موجود منورنا بارائه الجميلة وموضوعاته الروحية الرائعة
> 
> ههههههههههه اركنى بقا عياد النهاردة على جانب  مبسوطة اوى انى سبقته ههههههههههه كان فاقع مرارتى كل مرة:mus13::mus13::mus13:



* متأكده ؟.
*​


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

:smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:

هو جه امتا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:
> 
> هو جه امتا



:new6:
:new6::new6:
:new6::new6::new6:
:new6::new6:
:new6:​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

ادمنتيوس شخصيه بالفعل محترمه ومحبه 
وخدوم جدا جدا جدا 
هو اخويا الكبير  الغالى  على قلبى اوى هو واسرته الجميله 
وهو من الناس القليله اللى تلاقى كل ردوده مليانه محبه واحترام 
وانسان مثقف عقلانى ابن ربنا  وده واضح جدا 
و تثق فيه لأنه امين وهو صاحب فضل عليا فى حاجات كتير 
وكفايه انه هو اللى عرفنا على المنتدى الجميل والاعضاء الاجمل  
ربنا يباركه ويبارك اسرته الجميله اوى المباركه 
وميرسى دونا بجد كل اختياراتك مميزه جدا جدا


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:
> 
> هو جه امتا



:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (10 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخ الاكبر والفيلسوف الاعظم 
الاستاذ ادمنتويز 
فعلا انة يستحق المدح مشاركاتة كلة فلسفة وكلها محبة يكتب بطر يقة تجزب العقل والانتباة فعلا 
كلماتة صادقة 
الرب يباركة ويبا ك عملة 
انسان لا ينسى الواجب 
مشارك 
لبق 
محب للخرين 
بركة كبيرة لينا 
ربنا يزيد معرفتة ولباقتة 
الرب يباركة 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*اخويا الغالى ادمنتيوس 
حد ذوق جدا ومحب للكل وردوده كلها محبه 
وكلامه كله مشبع بكلام الانجيل وحب المسيح 
وده باين فى كل كلمة بيشارك بيها 
هادى جدا ووجوده مميز ومشاركاته جميله 
بجد اخ ليا الشرف انى اعرف حد ذيه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*Admentios

* *[FONT=&quot]أنسان مهذب ...رائع التعابير ...حلو الأطلالة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تستشعر فى وجوده الرجولة الرزينة الهادئة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يصيغ جُمله بأحرفٍ واثقة مُنتقاة بعناية فنان يرسم لوحاته داخل المواضيع *​​ *[FONT=&quot]فتُصبح معرضاً فنياً ومُلتقاً لعُشّاق الكلمات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أسعد به كصديق ... وأفرح لرؤيته داخل مواضيعى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (10 نوفمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز *Admentios*
الانسان الطيب  ومتواضع
المحب للكثيرين 
دائما القي منه الدعم والتشجيع 
كلامه كله بركة مليان محبة المسيح
نشكر ربنا لوجودك معنا وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## geegoo (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*AdmanTios*
أمير القلوب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*AdmanTios*
*
إنسان يعمل فى صمت 

لا تلاقيه بيشاغب على حد و لا بيضايق حد (زى حالاتى)

لكن تلاقيه بيعمل مواضيعه الحلوة فى هدووووووووووووووووووووووووء

إنسان بأعتز بصداقته*


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*أدمن من الأشخاص الذين التقيت بهم
رغم ظروف عمله الصعبة إلا أنه لم يتوانى عن تقديم خدمة كنا بحاجة إليها
أبن مُحب ..... متضع .... محترم فى تعاملاته
دائما ما يُشبعنى ببنوته
ربنا يباركه ويبارك أسرته​*


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ادمن انسان رائع جدا من كل شىء
طيب جدا وخدوم ومحب للجميع 
ودايما بيكون منور بروفايلى بصوره جميله 
وطبعا بكون سعيده جدا 
لانه من الشخصيات اللى بحترمها واقدرها 
مفيش اجمل من الورد لشخصه الكريم 





​


----------



## tamav maria (11 نوفمبر 2013)

لو الكلام عن اخونا الرائع 
*AdmanTios*
بجد مش ها تكفيه صفحات وصفحات
ادمن كنز للمنتدي وخادم صامت
​يحب الخدمه رغم ظروف عمله وانشغاله
ويحب الكل بدون تفريق
انا باستمتع بقرأة كل مواضيعه وتعليقاته 
لانها مفيده روحيا  
شخصيه حكيمه ورائعه 
وكل تعليقاته بحكمه وتواضع
وطبعا ما اقدرش انسي الصور والايات الجميله
اللي دايما منوره بروفايلي
دمت ودام قلمك اخونا الغالي 
وتفضل منور المنتدي علي طول

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ادمنتيوس-- اخويا الغالى جدا جدا على قلبى--
 انسان جميل هادى-- بحسه  طيب جدا جدا و هادى-- دايما بيفتكرنى فى افتقاداته و صوره الجميله الى بتزين بروفايلى-- و بحب اشوف شخابيطه و اشوف مشاركته فى معانى فى صور-- انسان خدوم طيب ذو إراده حديديه-- لو لجئت له انه يساعدنى -- مش بيعترض و بيفضل يشجع و يحفز و يرفع المعنويه بطريقه عجيبه و مش بيسيب الشخص ابدا---
دايما منور و موجود بيتابع الكل بكل هدوء و محبه--
 ربنا يكون معاه و يباركه و يبارك عيلته و اسرته و شغله و حياته--
 الرب يفرح قلبه دائما يا رب-


----------



## Comment (11 نوفمبر 2013)

أخونا الغالى فى المســيـح : "*AdmanTios*"
*+  +  +*
تـردْدتُ كـثـيــراً قـبـل أن أكـتـب هـذه الكـلـمـات
بسبب حَـيْـرَتى فى إيـجـاد أدق وأوْفى التعبيـرات
لوصف شخصية أعتبـرها من أروع الشخصيات
بين التى عـرفـتـهـا من خلال أجمـل المـنـتـديـات
مُـتـذكِـراً لـه الـكـثـيـر من المواقـف والـذكـريـات
عـلى الـرغـم من أنـنـا فى عـالـم الإفـتـراضيـات
لكن ربــاط الـروح القدس بين الإخـوة والأخوات
يتـخـطى حـدود الأجـهـزة وأنـظـمـة الإتـصـالات
*+  +  +*


----------



## Comment (11 نوفمبر 2013)

أخونا الغالى فى المســيـح : "*AdmanTios*"
*+  +  +*
تـردْدتُ كـثـيــراً قـبـل أن أكـتـب هـذه الكـلـمـات
بسبب حَـيْـرَتى فى إيـجـاد أدق وأوْفى التعبيـرات
لوصف شخصية أعتبـرها من أروع الشخصيات
بين التى عـرفـتـهـا من خلال أجمـل المـنـتـديـات
مُـتـذكِـراً لـه الـكـثـيـر من المواقـف والـذكـريـات
عـلى الـرغـم مـن أنـنـا فى عـالـم الإفـتـراضيـات
لكن ربــاط الـروح القدس بين الإخـوة والأخوات
يتـخـطى حـدود الأجـهـزة وأنـظـمـة الإتـصـالات
*+  +  +*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2013)

*استاذ ادمنتيوس هو اخ وغالي وعزيز علينا كلنا
ولما نقول التواضع , الخدمه , المحبه , الطيبة , الايمان , الهدوء , الزكاء, الزوء , يبقا لازم نقول استاذ ادمنتيوس
ربنا يعلم اد ايه انا بستفاد من كل موضوعاته ومشاركاته
موضوعاته مفيده جدا جدا
ومشاركاته عقلانية وكلها حكمة
انا اول مره اتكلمت معاه كان من فتره قريبه
وبعتلي يوميها حتة دين صنية فراخ يانهاااااار ابيييييض مش قادره انساها لحد دلوقتي:8_5_17:
انا بامانه سعيده جدا اني اتعرفت علي شخصية زي استاذي ادمن
ربنا يخليه ويحميه ويحافظ عليه وعلي اسرته يارب امين:sami73:





استاذي ادمن:16_4_9:
يارمز الحنان:16_4_8:
ياورده في بستان:16_14_51:
وجودك بيشعرنا بأمان:16_14_37:
لانك اطيب واحن انسان:Roses:
وقلبك بالمحبه مليان:16_14_24:
وبينضرب بيك المثل في الاخلاق و الايمان:16_14_20:
ياملك الموضوعات وفي المشاركات فنان:16_4_16:
المنتدي عباره عن سفينة وانت ليها قبطان:16_4_10:
ربنا يفرح قلبك ومتبقاش ابدا زعلان:16_14_21:
ببركه ام النور والشهيدان قزمان ودميان:new5::new5:
بشكر دودو علي اختيارها واكيد بشكر عياد ومقدرش انسي كمان نيفيان:smil12:






*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (12 نوفمبر 2013)

ادمن انا متعملتش معاه كتير
بس هو انسان طيب اوى وجميل وخدوم​


----------



## aymonded (12 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ العزيز والصديق الغالي حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين : "*AdmanTios*"

بصراحة أيها الأخ المحبوب أنت إنسان رائع للغاية في محبتك وقلبك المتسع
لأنك بهدوء المحبة تتكلم وبتواضع قلب تتعامل مع الجميع وبكل زوق عالي
ترد على الكل بتعليق رائع وجميل، فتترك بصمة واضحة في كل موضوع
أو في بروفيل كل شخص تكتب فيه إهداء أو كلمة حلوة
فيدك تخط كلمات تعبر عن شخصيتك المُميزة في المنتدى
لذلك الكل يحترمك ويقدرك جداً، ويفرح أنك أخ له وصديق

*وبكل فرح الصداقة التي بيننا كإخوة احباء في كنيسة الله الحي
أهديك أرق تحية وأجمل سلام يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين وصليلي كتير*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (12 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios​تعجز كلماتي عن وصف شخصك 
فخوره يداي لكتابة حروف اسمك
اخ وصديق غالي بكل ....مواقفك
معروف لدى الجميع بصدق محبتك
رقيق حنون غيور على عقيدتك
تتحفنا بروعة بما تسطره اناملك
اطلب من ربي ان يحفظك وعائلتك
تقبل تحياتي واحترامي لطيبة انسانيتك


......​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2013)

بحترم جدااااااا الشخصيه دي
ومن الشخصيات المميزين في المنتدي
بيخدم في صمت متواضع جدااا محب للكل
وعمره مابينسا الصور اللي فيها ايات دايما بيفرحنا بيها
ربنا يبارك خدمته الجميله اللي كلها محبه
ويعوض تعب محبته 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا بتاريخ 01-10-2006 
من الشخصيات المميزه جداااا بالنسبه لى هاديه هدوء الملائكه وعقلها يفوق سنها 
كان لى حظ انى مش بس اشوفها لا وكمان اقضى معاها يوم كامل وحقيقى كان يوم جميل جداااااااا مستحيل انساه
يمكن هى كسوله شويه ف المشاركه والتواجد لكن دايماا مشاركاتها بتتميز بالعقلانيه والحكمه 
يلا يا عياد تحدى الصعاب وقول هى مين هههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سباروووووو


----------



## tamav maria (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سبارو انا ما اتعملتش معاها كتير او شبه نهائي 
بس حاسه انها شخصيه هاديه وطيبه ومحبوبه من الكل


----------



## candy shop (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سبارو انسانه جميله 
وطيبه وشخصيه هاديه 
وانا سخصيا بحبها جدا 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrowwww حبيبت قلبى السكره المسكره هههههههههههههههههه
دى بنوووته عسل-- دايما كانت تعزمنى على النسكافيه من إديها الحلوين ههه و بتسئل عليا-- يعنى تغيب تغيب ترجع تسئل عليا هههههههه
بحسها بنوته طيبه و هاديا جدا جدا جدا و انسانه ملااااك-
بقول لها دايما انها نسمه المنتدى الهاديا-- متخيلها انها انسانه رقيقه اوى من رقيتها حسى صوتها كمان رقيق و جميل و هادى--
يا بخت الاستاذ الى خطفها على الحصان الابيض بتاعوا ههههههههههههههههه--ربنا اكيد بيحبه لان اداله جوهره ثمينه بالجمال ده 
ربنا يباركها و يحميها و يبارك اسرتها يا رب و يملاء بيتها فرح و سلام و محبه


----------



## AdmanTios (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية " **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=107862**Sparrow " الخادمة الرائعة
بالرغم من عدم تعامُلي معها مُباشرة و نوال بركة
معرفتها الشخصية لكن شخصية ممتازة و مُحبة للجميع
أحس بأنها هادئة دوماً و مُتزنة جداً بمُشاركاتها الرائعة
قد نولت شرف تقييم من شخصها المُحب حينما أعُجبت
بمُداخلة لضعفي و تشرف جداً بهذا التقييم .

رب المجد يُعطيكي سؤال قلبك أختنا و يُبارك عمرك
**فلتقبلي  مننا جميعاً كل و مودة و تقدير و إحترام
**
إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الغالية كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*سبارو انا متعملتش معاها خالص تقريبا 
بس بحسها هادية جدا وعاقلة وقلبها طيب 
بتشارك فى هدوء دايما 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر ويفرحك *​


----------



## sparrow (17 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا بتاريخ 01-10-2006
> من الشخصيات المميزه جداااا بالنسبه لى هاديه هدوء الملائكه وعقلها يفوق سنها
> كان لى حظ انى مش بس اشوفها لا وكمان اقضى معاها يوم كامل وحقيقى كان يوم جميل جداااااااا مستحيل انساه
> يمكن هى كسوله شويه ف المشاركه والتواجد لكن دايماا مشاركاتها بتتميز بالعقلانيه والحكمه
> يلا يا عياد تحدى الصعاب وقول هى مين هههههههههه​*


ميرسي يا دونا لكلامك الجميل واهتمامك
 محبتك مليه المنتدي كله





!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> سباروووووو



هههههههههه اكيد دونا بتغششك يا عياد 



tamav maria قال:


> سبارو انا ما اتعملتش معاها كتير او شبه نهائي
> بس حاسه انها شخصيه هاديه وطيبه ومحبوبه من الكل



ميرسي يا حببتي لكلامك الجميل 



candy shop قال:


> سبارو انسانه جميله
> وطيبه وشخصيه هاديه
> وانا سخصيا بحبها جدا
> ​



ميرسي يا امي لمحبتك 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> sparrowwww حبيبت قلبى السكره المسكره هههههههههههههههههه
> دى بنوووته عسل-- دايما كانت تعزمنى على النسكافيه من إديها الحلوين ههه و بتسئل عليا-- يعنى تغيب تغيب ترجع تسئل عليا هههههههه
> بحسها بنوته طيبه و هاديا جدا جدا جدا و انسانه ملااااك-
> بقول لها دايما انها نسمه المنتدى الهاديا-- متخيلها انها انسانه رقيقه اوى من رقيتها حسى صوتها كمان رقيق و جميل و هادى--
> ...



حبو يا سكرة ميرسي يا جميل لكلامك ومحبتك ,, 




AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية " **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=107862**Sparrow " الخادمة الرائعة
> بالرغم من عدم تعامُلي معها مُباشرة و نوال بركة
> معرفتها الشخصية لكن شخصية ممتازة و مُحبة للجميع
> أحس بأنها هادئة دوماً و مُتزنة جداً بمُشاركاتها الرائعة
> ...



امين يارب يملا المنتدي محبه ونعمه 
ميرسي خالص 



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سبارو انا متعملتش معاها خالص تقريبا
> بس بحسها هادية جدا وعاقلة وقلبها طيب
> بتشارك فى هدوء دايما
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر ويفرحك *​



ويبارك حياتك يا جميل ,, ميرسي لاهتمامك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههههه اكيد دونا بتغششك يا عياد



* اتطس في نواضري لو بتقولي حرف ولا حتي بتلمح 
دي بتستناني لما انام علشان مجاوبش
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*الأخت الغاليه   سبارو
من الشخصيات الهادئه 
أنسانه طيبه  
ربنا معاها دايما آمين*​


----------



## كلدانية (17 نوفمبر 2013)

سبارو  شخصية جميلة 
 لم أتشرف بالتعامل معها 
لكن يكفي انها محبة من الجميع 
الرب يديم خدمتك ويبارك حياتك ياقمر​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 نوفمبر 2013)

سبارو من الواضح انها شخصية جميله وهادية جدا وبحسها كتومة معرفش ليه !
من سوء حظي اني متعملتش معاها للاسف
بس انا اما بشوفها موجوده في المنتدي
بفرح اووي بوجودها بامانه

*سبارو* *الهدوء والكتمان
والزوق مع الحنان
هي ورده في بستان
قلبها كله ايمان
سكوتها بيعزف الحان
وهدوئها ريشة فنان
ربنا يفرحها في كل اوان
:Roses::16_4_9::16_4_16::16_14_21:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*سبارو ما إتعاملتش معاها خااااالص 

إنما كنت دايما بأسأل سؤال فى نفسى و أقول : عايشة معاه إزاى ؟؟

و لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسيئكم

يلا أهو صليب

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

________________________

نيجى فى الجد بأة

إنطبعت عنها إنها جد 

مش إكمن الفونت صغير اللى بتكتب بيه تبقى غلبانة : لا خالص:cry2:
*​


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *الأخت الغاليه   سبارو
> من الشخصيات الهادئه
> أنسانه طيبه
> ربنا معاها دايما آمين*​


 
ميرسي يا استاذي لذوقك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 



كلدانية قال:


> سبارو  شخصية جميلة
> لم أتشرف بالتعامل معها
> لكن يكفي انها محبة من الجميع
> الرب يديم خدمتك ويبارك حياتك ياقمر​


ميرسي يا حببتي لاهتمامك 




واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سبارو من الواضح انها شخصية جميله وهادية جدا وبحسها كتومة معرفش ليه !
> من سوء حظي اني متعملتش معاها للاسف
> بس انا اما بشوفها موجوده في المنتدي
> بفرح اووي بوجودها بامانه
> ...


 
هههههه للاسف دا فعلا من ضمن طباعي الي مش نافع يتغير 
كلامك كتير عليا فعلا ,, ميرسي لاهتمامك وذوقك ,, ربنا يبارك حياتك 



+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سبارو ما إتعاملتش معاها خااااالص
> 
> إنما كنت دايما بأسأل سؤال فى نفسى و أقول : عايشة معاه إزاى ؟؟
> 
> ...


 
لا خالص انا طيبه اه بس مش غلبانه هههههههه معاكي حق 
نورتيتي يا جميل باهتمامك ,, ربنا يبارك حياتك[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * اتطس في نواضري لو بتقولي حرف ولا حتي بتلمح
> دي بتستناني لما انام علشان مجاوبش
> *​



هههههههه طيب كلام في سرك كدة بتعرف ازاي 
مهو اكيد انت مش عارف تسجيل كل الاعضاء اذا كنت انا مش عارفه تاريخ تسجيلي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> هههههههه طيب كلام في سرك كدة بتعرف ازاي
> مهو اكيد انت مش عارف تسجيل كل الاعضاء اذا كنت انا مش عارفه تاريخ تسجيلي


 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 انتى بتستقلى بعياد هولمز بتاعنا و لا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 دا الموساد نفسه ميقدرش عليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى بتستقلى بعياد هولمز بتاعنا و لا ايه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا الموساد نفسه ميقدرش عليه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



مهو المحبه يا حبوا تقتضي انه يعرفنا علي الاقل يعني لو بعد الشر ,, بعد الشر تعب ولا حاجة حد يقوم بالمهمه بدالوا هههههههههههه
بعد الشر عليك طبعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> مهو المحبه يا حبوا تقتضي انه يعرفنا علي الاقل يعني لو بعد الشر ,, بعد الشر تعب ولا حاجة حد يقوم بالمهمه بدالوا هههههههههههه
> بعد الشر عليك طبعا


 
متحوليييش  ههههههههههه دى اصلها اسرار حرب :bud:
 مفيش حل غير اننا نبعت له حد يشربه حاج اسفره  :t17:و ياخد منه كل الاعترافات :t33:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 نوفمبر 2013)

الاخت الفاضلة اسبارو 
شخصية هادئة 
اما عياد 
امين السجل المدني بتاع المنتدي 
الرب يبارككم


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2013)

*سبارو اسم على مسمى
عصفور رقيق تخشى ان تلمسه
رقيقة جدا فى مشاعرها
يمكن للإنسان أن يثق بها
التقيت بها عدة مرات
ومن الشخصيات التى اعتز بمعرفتها
عرف طارق ينقى
ربنا يسعدهم ويكون معاهم*​


----------



## sparrow (19 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الاخت الفاضلة اسبارو
> شخصية هادئة
> اما عياد
> امين السجل المدني بتاع المنتدي
> الرب يبارككم



ميرسي لاهتمامك 
امين السجل المدني ورئيس المخابرات كمان ههههههههه



صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبارو اسم على مسمى
> عصفور رقيق تخشى ان تلمسه
> رقيقة جدا فى مشاعرها
> يمكن للإنسان أن يثق بها
> ...



ميرسي يا ابي لكلام حضرتك فعلا كتير عليا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم أنضم لأسرة منتدانا بتاريخ 05-04-2008 
شخص هادىء وعاقل ورزين فى عرض اراءه 
بعتز جداااا بوجوده وسطينا رغم عتابى على انه كسول ف مشاركاته جدااا
انا واثقه انه لو بيتفاعل معانا اكتر من كده هنكتشف فيه انسان فى منتهى الروعه 
بس اكيد هو بيتواجد وبيشارك على حسب ما بيسمح له وقته وظروف عمله 
يلا فرصتكواا فكروواا وجاوبوا قبل ما عياد ياخد باله ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2013)

Geegoo

سوري اتاخرت علشان كنت باخد دوش ههههه


----------



## AdmanTios (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*geegoo*



أخي و أستاذي الغالي
أتمني أن تكون إجابتي صحيحة 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يادى الحظظظظظ :shutup22:
نفس الدقيقه بس فرقت ثوااانى و عياد اجابتوا نزلت الاول بردو:t19:
:new6:


----------



## soul & life (20 نوفمبر 2013)

نعيما يا سيدى واستعجلت ليه بس يا عياد دا حتى المية بنشوفها الايام دى فى المواسم والاعياد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه
ايه الحقد ده يا حبو 

انعم الله عليكي يا خالتي


----------



## geegoo (20 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> Geegoo
> 
> سوري اتاخرت علشان كنت باخد دوش ههههه


حرام عليك يا عياد ..
ده أنا معرفتنيش هههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 نوفمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> حرام عليك يا عياد ..
> ده أنا معرفتنيش هههههههههههه



* هههههههههههههه


*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2013)

المهم. نرجع. لgeegoo. 
هو عضو مبارك طبعا باءن من اللون ههههههههه أنا الحقيقه متكلمتش معاه تقريبا خالص غير معايده لعيد ميلاده. تقييم. مره أو مرتين .. بس هو إنسان هادئ و جميل ... و طيب جدا .. مشاركاته قليله أو قلت نوعا ما من ساعة ما أنا دخلت مش شوفت له مشاركات كتير .. مواضيعه بردوأ. جميله...
 ربنا يباركه و يبارك بنوتأته و زوجته و كل أسرته و يكون معاه فى عمله و فى كل وقت من حياته..


----------



## geegoo (20 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم أنضم لأسرة منتدانا بتاريخ 05-04-2008
> شخص هادىء وعاقل ورزين فى عرض اراءه
> بعتز جداااا بوجوده وسطينا رغم عتابى على انه كسول ف مشاركاته جدااا
> انا واثقه انه لو بيتفاعل معانا اكتر من كده هنكتشف فيه انسان فى منتهى الروعه
> ...


اختي الغالية جدا دونا
متشكر جدا انك افتكرتيني في وسط الشخصيات اللي ذكرتيها و هتذكريها  .. أنا بجد مستاهلش ..
 فرحتيني جدا جدا  ... 
صدقيني غلاوتكم و غلاوة المنتدي لا تعبر عنها كلمات


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*
من الشخصيات اللى متعاملتش معاها خالص تقريبا 
بس هو انسان فى قمة الذوق 
شخص حكيم وعقلانى 
دايما ارائه بتعجبنى جدا 
ومشاركاته فعالة وردوده مقنعه 
وجوده فى المنتدى مميز جدا 
بتمنى يكون موجود اكتر من كدا 


*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 نوفمبر 2013)

استاذي جيجو 
انا يمكن متكلمتش معاه غير مره او مرتين
وكانت اول مره في موضوع التعارف اللي كانت نيفو عاملاه
بس الصراحه الراجل طلع صريح جداا وعرفنا عليه
وحتي مقاس الشوز بتاعته قالنا عليها:new6:

استاذي من الواضح انه هادي جدا
محدش بيحس بوجوده في المنتدي من كتر هدوئه
عجبتي له كذا مشاركة في كذا موضوع
مشاركات كانت قوية جدااا
يمكن هو مقصر شوية من ناحية الموضوعات
انما في المشاركات بسم الصليب
مشاركاته قوية وحكيمة وعقلانية ومفيدة جدا:flowers:

بتمناله السعاده واالفرح الدائم
هو واسرتة وبنوتاتة الحلوين
ربنا يخليهومله يارب
ويفرحه بيهم:new5:


*استاذ جيـــــــجو
الطيبة و الحنيــــــــــــة:16_4_16:
والاخلاق مع الشخصيــــــــة:16_4_9:
هدوء ورزانه ذائد جدعنه قويــــــة:16_14_37:
مشاركاته حكيمة وعقلانيـــــــــــــــــــة:Roses:
ربنا يدليه علي قد اللي في النيـــــــــــــــة:16_14_51:
ويخليله بناته لانهم اغلي هديــــــــــــــــــــــــة:16_4_8:
ومن موقعي هذا بهديله احلي سلام وتحيــــــــــــــة:16_4_10:
*
*:146ec:*





​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*د. جيجو التقيت به ذات يوم ....
رغم قلة تواصلى معه بالمنتدى ... إلا إنى سعدت بلقاء معه
كان لقاء خاص بالخدمة ..... ربنا يباركه 
مفهوم الخدمة عنده مفهوم إنجيلى
ربنا يباركه ويبارك اسرته*​


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

دكتور جيجو  شخصية هادئة جداا  يخدم فى صمت ولكن بثقة  
الرب يباركه ويبارك اهل بيته ويخليله قمراته الحلوين يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم من كل شر آمين


----------



## AdmanTios (21 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم أنضم لأسرة منتدانا بتاريخ 05-04-2008
> شخص هادىء وعاقل ورزين فى عرض اراءه
> بعتز جداااا بوجوده وسطينا رغم عتابى على انه كسول ف مشاركاته جدااا
> انا واثقه انه لو بيتفاعل معانا اكتر من كده هنكتشف فيه انسان فى منتهى الروعه
> ...




*عودة من جديد للحبيب الغالي الدكتور " geegoo "
بعد " دوش " أخونا عياد الذي في كسر من الثانية
عرف شخصية أخي الحبيب جيجو .... و بالرغم من إنقطاع
المياة عن مناطق عدة في المحروسة لكن عنده " بأسم الصليب "
*
*أخي الحبيب جيجو تفضل مُسبقاً بكل محبة قلب
بوصفي " بأمير القلوب " بينما هو بكل تواضع " أميراً "
للقلوب و " ساحراً " للعقول ... لما له من شخصية مُتميزة
بالتواضع و الحكمة و الرأي الصائب و المُداخلات القوية

ينطبق عليه المثل القائل " الحكيم هو صاحب ما قل و دل "
نعم قد يكون قليل التواجد بيننا لكن مُشاركاتُه تنم عن عقل
راجح و قلب كبير و شخصية آخاذة تخلب القلوب و العقول معاً

رب المجد يُعطيك سؤال قلبك أخي الغالي و يُبارك عمرك
**فلتتقبل  مننا جميعاً كل و مودة و تقدير و إحترام
**
إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً تقدمة الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " ليس لهذه الفرصة
الغالية فقط التي تُتيح العنان لبسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا
الغاليين .... لكن لأنها فرصة أيضاً أن نُعبر لهذه الشخصية
التي إنضمت لأسرة منتدانا بتاريخ **31-05-2007 عن خالص
الشكر و الإمتنان .......... 

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم. نرجع. لgeegoo.
> هو عضو مبارك طبعا باءن من اللون ههههههههه أنا الحقيقه متكلمتش معاه تقريبا خالص غير معايده لعيد ميلاده. تقييم. مره أو مرتين .. بس هو إنسان هادئ و جميل ... و طيب جدا .. مشاركاته قليله أو قلت نوعا ما من ساعة ما أنا دخلت مش شوفت له مشاركات كتير .. مواضيعه بردوأ. جميله...
> ربنا يباركه و يبارك بنوتأته و زوجته و كل أسرته و يكون معاه فى عمله و فى كل وقت من حياته..


متشكر جدا يا أختي الغالية 
و ربنا يبارك بيتك و أسرتك و حياتك ...


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> من الشخصيات اللى متعاملتش معاها خالص تقريبا
> بس هو انسان فى قمة الذوق
> شخص حكيم وعقلانى
> ...


متشكر جدا يا رورو ... 
و صلي لي أكون موجود أكتر لأن كل دقيقة في المنتدي و في وسطكم غالية جدا و جميلة جدا ...


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> استاذي جيجو
> انا يمكن متكلمتش معاه غير مره او مرتين
> وكانت اول مره في موضوع التعارف اللي كانت نيفو عاملاه
> بس الصراحه الراجل طلع صريح جداا وعرفنا عليه
> ...


  مش عارف أقولك ايه علي المحبة و الذوق ده كله 
ربنا يفرح قلبك و أشوف بناتي زيك ...


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *د. جيجو التقيت به ذات يوم ....
> رغم قلة تواصلى معه بالمنتدى ... إلا إنى سعدت بلقاء معه
> كان لقاء خاص بالخدمة ..... ربنا يباركه
> مفهوم الخدمة عنده مفهوم إنجيلى
> ربنا يباركه ويبارك اسرته*​


و يخليك لينا يا أجمل أب و أستاذ ...
فرحت قلبي


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> دكتور جيجو  شخصية هادئة جداا  يخدم فى صمت ولكن بثقة
> الرب يباركه ويبارك اهل بيته ويخليله قمراته الحلوين يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم من كل شر آمين


متشكر يا نيفو اوي اوي ..
و يبارك حياتك و أسرتك و بيتك 
 و بعد كده ابقي عرفيني انك غيرتي الاسم  ... 
أنا كنت متأكد ... مع أني كنت شاكك هههههههه


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *عودة من جديد للحبيب الغالي الدكتور " geegoo "
> بعد " دوش " أخونا عياد الذي في كسر من الثانية
> عرف شخصية أخي الحبيب جيجو .... و بالرغم من إنقطاع
> المياة عن مناطق عدة في المحروسة لكن عنده " بأسم الصليب "
> ...


ربنا يديم محبتك يا أحلي أخ .. و زميل في الكفاح الزوجي 
بجد بكون متردد أرد عليك لأن مهما قلت هيكون قليل قدام محبتك و جمال مشاعرك و كلماتك ..
ربنا يفرح قلبك ..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 نوفمبر 2013)

*جيييييييييجو

إزيك يا راجل إنت فين ؟؟

عارف أول لما قريت إسمك فى المنتدى ؟؟ چيجو
قولت إيه يا أخويا دا ؟؟
چيجو !!!!!!

المهم 
إنت بأة بصراحة كدة و بلا منازع ما بتكتبش مواضيع 
صح ؟؟
ليه بأة يا عم إنت​*


----------



## soul & life (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جيييييييييجو
> 
> إزيك يا راجل إنت فين ؟؟
> 
> ...



 ههههههههههههههههه
علشان بيتقى ارشنتك يا ايرينى :a63:


----------



## geegoo (21 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جيييييييييجو
> 
> إزيك يا راجل إنت فين ؟؟
> 
> ...


انتي جبتي 3 نقط تحت الجيم منين ؟؟ 

معلش يا ايريني بس باذن ربنا هاكون انشط بعد كده .. صلي لي ..
متشكر لمرورك المميز  ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 نوفمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> انتي جبتي 3 نقط تحت الجيم منين ؟؟
> 
> معلش يا ايريني بس باذن ربنا هاكون انشط بعد كده .. صلي لي ..
> متشكر لمرورك المميز  ...



*
العفو العفو ههههههههههههههههه

عشان حرف ال g لما بييجى بعده حرف (كسر أو مد ي يعنى زى ال i - e - y)

بيتنطق &#141;&#141;چ

أما إذا كنت بتسأل إزاى بتكتب الحرف  چ

تدوس alt+0141
_____________

ربنا معاك
*


----------



## tamav maria (22 نوفمبر 2013)

بصراحه انا ما اتعملتش خالص مع چيچو لكن بحس في كل مشاركاته انه شخصيه هاديه ومحبوب من الكل ودائما احرص علي قرأة مشاركاته لانها بيقولها بحكمه ومفيده جدا
صحيح مشاركاته قليله ولكن بتزيد من قيمة الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويبارك في اسرتك ويفرحك بيهم


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا بتاريخ 01-11-2010 
 شخصياً  بحبهااا جداااا وبيسعدنى وجودها دايمااا وسطينا ..انسانه اقل ما تُوصف بيه أنها انسانه مهذبه لاقصى حد ..مُحبه للجميع لم ولن تراها ابدااا طرف فى اى مشكله 
نشيطه فى صمت ..يمكن تفاعلها قليل ومع ذلك هى حريصه على التواجد والمشاركه على اد مقدرتها واتساع وقتها 
يلا يا عياااااد فين الاجابه اول مره تتأخر كده هههههههههههه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا بتاريخ 01-11-2010
> شخصياً  بحبهااا جداااا وبيسعدنى وجودها دايمااا وسطينا ..انسانه اقل ما تُوصف بيه أنها انسانه مهذبه لاقصى حد ..مُحبه للجميع لم ولن تراها ابدااا طرف فى اى مشكله
> نشيطه فى صمت ..يمكن تفاعلها قليل ومع ذلك هى حريصه على التواجد والمشاركه على اد مقدرتها واتساع وقتها
> يلا يا عياااااد فين الاجابه اول مره تتأخر كده هههههههههههه​*




كلدانيه

 ايه كنت باكل لقمه الله


----------



## soul & life (24 نوفمبر 2013)

يا اخى ركز لحسن تزور اوف بقا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> يا اخى ركز لحسن تزور اوف بقا



هههههههههههههههه لا كلت الحمد لله


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه من اجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى 
انسانه كلها ذوء وتواضع ومحبه 
ومواضيعها كلها جميله زيها طبعا 
وخصوصا موضوع ابتدى يومك ببركة العدرا 
بجد اختيار جميل جدا دونا ومميز للغاليه كلدانيه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 نوفمبر 2013)

انسانة نشيطة جدا 
مع انها مش بتتواجد بكثرة 
كمان شخابيطها  هادفة 
انسانة ودودة 
وعقلانية 
وهادئة 
الرب يباركها 
ويبارك تعب محبتها 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*كوكى انسانة رائعة 
طيبة جدا ومحبتها واضحة للكل 
بتخدم فى صمت وهدوء 
مواضيعها كلها جميلة خصوصا الصلوات 
بحب اشوفها موجود دايما فى المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا كوكى 
وتفضلى دايما منورة المنتدى بوجودك الجميل 






*​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شخصية اليوم انضمت لاسرتنا بتاريخ 01-11-2010 ​*
> *شخصياً بحبهااا جداااا وبيسعدنى وجودها دايمااا وسطينا ..انسانه اقل ما تُوصف بيه أنها انسانه مهذبه لاقصى حد ..مُحبه للجميع لم ولن تراها ابدااا طرف فى اى مشكله *
> *نشيطه فى صمت ..يمكن تفاعلها قليل ومع ذلك هى حريصه على التواجد والمشاركه على اد مقدرتها واتساع وقتها *
> 
> *يلا يا عياااااد فين الاجابه اول مره تتأخر كده هههههههههههه*​​




حبيبتي الغالية دونا 
شكرااا لكلامك كله محبة وطيبة  وحنية
ربنا يخليكي ليا يارب


​


----------



## sparrow (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه شخصيه رقيقه جداااا وعسوله 
ودايما شخابيطها  بحب اقراها علطول بتبقي جميله


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كلدانيه
> 
> ايه كنت باكل لقمه الله


 ههههههه 
تحية كبيرة طبعا لعبقري الموقع عياد
يلي اسرع من الكوكل في الاجابات 
ربنا يخليك لينا


​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> كلدانيه من اجمل الشخصيات اللى فى المنتدى
> انسانه كلها ذوء وتواضع ومحبه
> ومواضيعها كلها جميله زيها طبعا
> وخصوصا موضوع ابتدى يومك ببركة العدرا
> بجد اختيار جميل جدا دونا ومميز للغاليه كلدانيه


 
 ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي وبشكرك لكلامك 
انتي انسانه جميله وطيبه وكلك محبه
ربنا يخليكي 


​


----------



## candy shop (24 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه حبيبتى 
بجد انسانه جميله ونشيطه 
واديما تفتكرنى بالورد الجميل 
وطيبه جدا ومحبوبه من الجميع 
اجمل ورده لورده المنتدى 





​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انسانة نشيطة جدا
> 
> مع انها مش بتتواجد بكثرة
> كمان شخابيطها هادفة
> ...



 شكراااا لكلامك الحلو ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك 




​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *كوكى انسانة رائعة *
> *طيبة جدا ومحبتها واضحة للكل *
> *بتخدم فى صمت وهدوء *
> *مواضيعها كلها جميلة خصوصا الصلوات *
> ...


 دا نورك ياغالية
شكرااا حبيبتي لكلامك الجميل ذيك
ربنا يخليكي ويفرح قلبك 
ومرسي للورد الجميل




​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

sparrow قال:


> كلدانيه شخصيه رقيقه جداااا وعسوله
> ودايما شخابيطها بحب اقراها علطول بتبقي جميله


 شكرااا ياقمر لزوقك ومحبتك
ربنا يخليكي


​


----------



## كلدانية (24 نوفمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> كلدانيه حبيبتى
> 
> بجد انسانه جميله ونشيطه
> واديما تفتكرنى بالورد الجميل
> ...



 شكراااا يااحلئ كاندي ياطيبة وغالية علية كتير
تسلميلي وربنا يخليك ومرسي للورد الجميل ياحبيبتي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 نوفمبر 2013)

*ياسلام عليكي يادودو وعلي اختيارك
كلدانية من اعز الناس علي قلبي فعلا
بحبها اووي بحب هدوئها وطيبتها
وياسلام بقا علي زوقها
بموت في مواضيعها وبستفاد منها
 وبحب اتعلم من مشاركتها
بأسم الصليب عليها نشيطة جدا في المنتدي
بامانة بفرح جداا اما بلاقيها موجوده في المنتدي
بتمنالها كل خير وسعاده في حياتها 
ربنا يحفظها ويحافظ عليها †


**:Roses:كوكي كوكو كلدانية*:Roses:

*:Throbbing_Heart:بحبها اد الددنيا*:Throbbing_Heart:

*:16_4_16:قلبها كله حنية*:16_4_16:

*:16_4_9:روحها جميله وشقية*:16_4_9:

*:16_4_8:بعشق فيها العفوية*:16_4_8:

*:16_4_10:وبموت في مواضعها القوية*:16_4_10:

*:16_14_51:مواضيعها في مخدع الصلاة مُعزية*:16_14_51:

*:16_14_37:وفي القصص والعبر مثالية*:16_14_37:

*:16_14_24:وفي ركن الشبابيات زكية*:16_14_24:

*:16_14_20:اما في مطبخ المنتدي شهية*:16_14_20:

*:Teddy_Bear:ومشاركتها رائعه وتلقائية*:Teddy_Bear:

*:Turtle_Dove:فعلا مشرفه اد المسؤلية*

*ربنا يباركك ويخليكي ليا*:Throbbing_Heart:
​*




*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياسلام عليكي يادودو وعلي اختيارك*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وانا بعزك وبحترمك كتير ياوثوقتي
شكراااا ليكي لمحبتك الكبيرة 
وانا سعيدة جدا بيك ربنا يحفظك ويسعدك يارب
الللله اي الشعر الجميل دة كله عشاني 
متشكرة ليكي ياحبيبتي الله لايحرمني منك يارب​ 
http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...JnPL80GOClAmBmxcgzQ4F-uw&ust=1385430152813018​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

لوثوقة حبيبة قلبي​


----------



## soul & life (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية ... كوكى 

رقيقة وطيبة زوء  وكلها احساس .. انا بتابع مواضيعها الجميلة وكلماتها وقراءتها 
واضح جدا انها انسانه مثقفة صاحبة زوء راقى وقراءات متميزة .. واضح كمان انه شفيعتها
ماما العدرا وشفيعتنا كلنا طبعا .. الرب يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
شفاعة وصلوات امنا العدرا تكون معاكى تبارك حياتك وتحافظ عليكى وتبعد عنك كل شر  آمين :Roses:


----------



## AdmanTios (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أختنا الغالية " كلدانية** " الخادمة الرائعة بنت المسيح
شخصية ممتازة بحق و مُحبة للجميع هادئة مُتزنة جداً
بمُشاركاتها الرائعة ... تخدم بمحبة قلب و في صمت
دوماً ما تُشجعني و تُحفذني و تسمح لضعفي بنوال
بركة المُشاركة بأعمالها و مواضيعها القيمة الشيقة .

دوماً ما يكون تشجيعها مُحفذاً للاخرين بالمُشاركة
تُساعد الكل و لا تبخل بأي مُساهمة لجميع الأحباء

قطعاً لن نوفيك حقك أختنا الغالية لذا **فلتقبلي  مننا
جميعاً كل و مودة و تقدير و إحترام ...  **رب المجد
يُعطيكي سؤال قلبك أختنا و يُبارك عمرك .

**إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

مُجدداً خالص الشكر لأختنا الغالية " Dona " لهذه الفرصة
الغالية كي ما نُظهر بسيط من مشاعرنا نحو إخواتنا الغاليين

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة يديه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلدانية من الشخصيات التى لها طابع خاص ومميز
متواجدة فى المواضيع الهادئة
لن تجدوها فى المواضيع التى بها اشتباكات
اشعر بسلام عميق فى تكوينها
دليل على عشرة مميزة مع شخص المسيح
نلمس ذلك فى المواضيع التى تحوى اخبار مؤلمة عن موطنها العراق
اتمنى ان تضع لنا موضوع عن قومها, الكلدان, تاريخهم, كنائسهم, إيمانهم
اشكر المسيح على تواجدها معنا​*


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه شخصيه هاديه ورقيقه ورائعه 
شخصيه طيوووووووبه جدا ومحترمه جدا 
بيعجبني اسلوبها في الرد علي المواضيع وتلقائيتها في التعامل مع الاعضاء
 شخصيه تجبر اي انسان علي احترامها
ربنا يديم محبتك وخدمتك للمنتدي واعضاءه كلدانيه


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

soul & life قال:


> كلدانية ... كوكى
> 
> رقيقة وطيبة زوء وكلها احساس .. انا بتابع مواضيعها الجميلة وكلماتها وقراءتها
> واضح جدا انها انسانه مثقفة صاحبة زوء راقى وقراءات متميزة .. واضح كمان انه شفيعتها
> ...


ربنا يخليكي ليا ياحبيبتي
كل الكلام الجميل علية انا ههههه تسلميلي ياقمر
 وبركة ام النور تكون معاك انت كمان
شكرااا لمحبتك  الجميلة ربنا يبارك حياتك


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أختنا الغالية " كلدانية** " الخادمة الرائعة بنت المسيح*
> *شخصية ممتازة بحق و مُحبة للجميع هادئة مُتزنة جداً*
> *بمُشاركاتها الرائعة ... تخدم بمحبة قلب و في صمت*
> *دوماً ما تُشجعني و تُحفذني و تسمح لضعفي بنوال*
> ...


 استاذي حضرتك من الناس الغاليين جدا عليا 
وليهم بصمة خاصة في المنتدي
انا مستاهلش الكلام الطيب ده 
ربنا يخليك ويديم وجودك وسطينا 
شكرااا اخي الغالي ربنا يبارك خدمتك 


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلدانية من الشخصيات التى لها طابع خاص ومميز​*
> *متواجدة فى المواضيع الهادئة*
> *لن تجدوها فى المواضيع التى بها اشتباكات*
> *اشعر بسلام عميق فى تكوينها*
> ...




كلام حضرتك دا شرف كبير ليا استاذي
ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلب حضرتك 
ويخليك للمنتدئ يارب انت بركة كبيرة وسطينا
حاضر انشالله حنزل موضوع عن الكلدان





http://forums.imageslove.net/pic5937/
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> كلدانيه شخصيه هاديه ورقيقه ورائعه
> شخصيه طيوووووووبه جدا ومحترمه جدا
> بيعجبني اسلوبها في الرد علي المواضيع وتلقائيتها في التعامل مع الاعضاء
> شخصيه تجبر اي انسان علي احترامها
> ربنا يديم محبتك وخدمتك للمنتدي واعضاءه كلدانيه


 تمافا حبيبة قلبي
بشكرك لكلامك الغالي علي قلبي 
كلك زوق  ياقمر
ربنا يحميكي ويبارك خدمتك 


​


----------



## geegoo (25 نوفمبر 2013)

الاحساس الذي يغمرك مع مشاركات *كلدانية *هو الراحة 
من السلام و الحب اللذان يشعا من كلماتها الرقيقة 
فعلا اضافة و مكسب كبير لينا و للمنتدي وجود *كلدانية *وسطنا ...
ربنا يحفظك و يباركك و يبارك خدمتك ...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ما كانش ليا كلام خالص مع الاستاذة كلدانية

غير فى مرة سألتها : هو إنتى فعلا من العراق ؟ 

قالت أيوة هههههههههههههههههههه

و كل سنة و إنتم طيبين

هيا إنسانة هادية و طيبة جدا​*


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه انسانه ذوق جدا وانا بحبها اوي
وبحب دايما اسأل عليها
ودايما بلاقيها بتصبح وتمسي عليا
احنا معرفتنا مش كبيره اوي
بس هي تجبر اي حد يحترمها  
وانا متشرفه اوي بمعرفتها لاني حاسه انها طيوبه اوي
وبحب اوي مواضيعها ودايما بتابعها
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب خدمتك ومحبتك


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

geegoo قال:


> الاحساس الذي يغمرك مع مشاركات *كلدانية *هو الراحة
> من السلام و الحب اللذان يشعا من كلماتها الرقيقة
> فعلا اضافة و مكسب كبير لينا و للمنتدي وجود *كلدانية *وسطنا ...
> ربنا يحفظك و يباركك و يبارك خدمتك ...


 شكراااا لكلامك الجميل
انا سعيدة جداااا بوجودي مع ناس طيبين 
 ربنا يخليك اخي الغاليgeegoo ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما كانش ليا كلام خالص مع الاستاذة كلدانية​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
وانتي طيبة ايريني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




شكرااا حبيبتي ربنا يخليكي


​​​​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أختى الغاليه

**كلدانية 


هى  أخت عزيزه

وخادمه نشطه جدا فى قسمها والأقسام الآخرى

وأنسانه مهذبه  وطيبه وهادئه

شخصيه جميله جداا

الكل بيقدرها ويحترمها

ربنا يفرح قلبها

آمين
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أنا بحب  العراقيين جدا شعب جميل
فلقد عشت هناك بمحافظه كربلاء
من زمان
لم يشعرونى بالغربه وأحتونى  بمحبتهم
*​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> كلدانيه انسانه ذوق جدا وانا بحبها اوي
> وبحب دايما اسأل عليها
> ودايما بلاقيها بتصبح وتمسي عليا
> احنا معرفتنا مش كبيره اوي
> ...


 ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي 
وانا كمان نفس احساسي
انتي انسانه جميله وطيبه 
وانا سعيدة جدااا بمعرفتك ياقمر

شكرااااا لمحبتك ربنا يبارك


​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أختى الغاليه*​
> 
> *كلدانية *
> 
> ...



ربنا يخليك اخي النهيسي
شكرا لكلامك الغالي ربنا  يبارك ويفرح قلبك
 ويحفظك انت واسرتك يارب 


​


----------



## grges monir (25 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانية  مش اعرفها شخصيا ومش اتكلمت معاها تقريبا
بس انا من عشاق كتابتها 
خصوصوا فى شخابيط
ومعانى فى صور
واجمل ما قرات
بصراحة بتنزل تحف
واختيارتها دى بتعكس شخصيتها
انها رقيقة  ةمثقفة وذوحس عالى قوى وذوق رهيب فى الاختيار


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *أنا بحب العراقيين جدا شعب جميل*​
> *فلقد عشت هناك بمحافظه كربلاء*
> *من زمان*
> *لم يشعرونى بالغربه وأحتونى بمحبتهم*
> ​




شكرااا لمحبتك ايظا اخواننا المصرين طيبين جدااا الرب يحميكم
ايام زمان غير الايام دي كل شئ تغير طبعا للاسؤ 
​


----------



## كلدانية (25 نوفمبر 2013)

grges monir قال:


> كلدانية مش اعرفها شخصيا ومش اتكلمت معاها تقريبا
> بس انا من عشاق كتابتها
> خصوصوا فى شخابيط
> ومعانى فى صور
> ...


 شكراااا اخي grges لزوق حضرتك ومحبتك وكلامك الجميل
ربنا يخليك ويبارك حياتك 


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه 
شخصيه مميزه ومكسب كبير لنا
هدوء محسوس واحساس راقي
ذوق وتهذيب عالي المستوى
الرب يبارك حياتك واسرتك​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيا-- الى هى محققه المعادله الصعبه
 بحس ان محدش يعرفها-- بس فى نفس الوقت الكل يعرفها !!
عجيبه صح؟؟ فعلا هى انسانه بشوفها مختلفه-- بشوفها فى ملكوت اخر-- عيونها على الرب دايما فى وضع صلاه 
انسانه هاديه قليله الكلام  لكن شعله نار ايده فى الخدمه
من الناس الى بحبهم اوى اوى و لهم معزه كبييييره فى قلبى
 الرب يكون معها و يباركها


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> كلدانيه ​
> شخصيه مميزه ومكسب كبير لنا
> هدوء محسوس واحساس راقي
> ذوق وتهذيب عالي المستوى
> ...




 شكراا جزيلا اخ هشام 
لكلامك الجميل سلام الرب معك
ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك 


​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كلدانيا-- الى هى محققه المعادله الصعبه
> بحس ان محدش يعرفها-- بس فى نفس الوقت الكل يعرفها !!
> عجيبه صح؟؟ فعلا هى انسانه بشوفها مختلفه-- بشوفها فى ملكوت اخر-- عيونها على الرب دايما فى وضع صلاه
> انسانه هاديه قليله الكلام لكن شعله نار ايده فى الخدمه
> ...


هههههههههههه
  ايه ياحبواهو انا معادلة صعبة يالهوي محيرة الناس انا
اه من ناحية الصلاة بحبها كتير 
وانا بحبك واعزك اكتر انتي انسانة طيبة 
 ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي ويبارك خدمتك يارب
شكرااا حبيبة قلبي​


​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه دي في الحته الشمال قاعده ^_^
بحبها جداااا ونعمه الاخت بجد
بقول عليها  الملاك الهادئ
دايما بلاقيها جنبي وعمرها ما قصرت معايا
قلبها طيب جدااا وهاديه اووي نسمه كدا
وبشكرربنا ان اتعرفت عليها
اختي وحببتي قلبي
ربنا يخليها ليا يارب



​


----------



## soso a (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كلدانيه 

اممممممممم 

تحرك فى هدوووووووء 

مع ترك بصمه من الجمال 







​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> كلدانيه دي في الحته الشمال قاعده ^_^
> 
> بحبها جداااا ونعمه الاخت بجد
> بقول عليها الملاك الهادئ
> ...



حبيبة قلبي يااعز اخت في الدنيا
كلك زوق حببتي 
وبشكرك لكلامك الغالي علي قلبي 
ربنا يحميكي ويكون معاكي ويخليكي ليا يارب


​


----------



## كلدانية (26 نوفمبر 2013)

soso a قال:


> كلدانيه​
> 
> اممممممممم
> 
> ...




شكراااا ياقمر
ربنا يبارك ومرسي للورد الجميل


​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*بعد اذن الأستاذه دونا سأقوم باختيار شخصية تلك المرة
شخصية التحقت بالمنتدى فى 31-05-2007
من اساسيات المنتدى, تحظى بمحبة احترام ومحبة الجميع
علاقتى ابتدأت معها بصدام .... لكن تطور الموقف لصداقة حميمة
تتميز بأنها مصدر ثقة الجميع, ودودة, خدومة, شجاعة بدون تهور
من سيتفوق على عياد فى هذه المرة ؟؟​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *بعد اذن الأستاذه دونا سأقوم باختيار شخصية تلك المرة
> شخصية التحقت بالمنتدى فى 31-05-2007
> من اساسيات المنتدى, تحظى بمحبة احترام ومحبة الجميع
> علاقتى ابتدأت معها بصدام .... لكن تطور الموقف لصداقة حميمة
> ...


حبيبتنا
الغاليه علي قلوبنا
صاحبة اجمل روح في المنتدي
وصاحبة اجمل موضوع في المنتدي
 انه هذا الموضوع
هي
*Dona Nabil*
حبيبة الملايين:ura1::ura1::ura1:

خليك نايم ياعياد
احلام سعيده:smile01


​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

طبعا اكيد دونا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خليك نايم ياعياد
> احلام سعيده:smile01
> ​




* تصدقي 
هتصدقي ان شاء الله 
مش نايم بس ,,,,,,,
بس اوعدك لو الموضوع استمر 
مش هتفرحي الفرحه دي تاني :smile01
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (9 ديسمبر 2013)

دونا فعلا من اجمل شخصيات المنتدى 
وانسانه محبه جدا للكل 
وبتابع كل المواضيع وكل الاعضاء 
يعنى مركزه وشايفه شغلها كويس جدا
بجد شخصيه رائعه 
وعلامه من علامات منتدى الكنيسه 
ربنا يبارك خدمتها الجميله 
ميرسى كتير استاذ صوت لمحبتك الكبيره


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * تصدقي
> هتصدقي ان شاء الله
> بس اوعدك لو الموضوع استمر
> مش هتفرحي الفرحه دي تاني :smile01
> *​


*:smiles-11:
:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*دونا دي بقي يا خوالنا 




هي عارفه 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*دونا نبيل
انا كنت مستنية اليوم اللي هي تكون فيه في الموضوع دا
لانها هي من اجمل الشخصيات الجميله حقيقي
دونا بأمانه مش عارفه اقول عليها ايه
احيانا كدا بيبقا جوانا كلام كتير بس مش عارفين نعبر عنه
اهو انا عامله كدا دلوقتي
مش عارفه اقول علي دودو ايه مش قادره اعبر 
بس حقيقي وربنا يعلم دونا من اطيب واجدع واحسن
وارق واصدق واحن الناس اللي شوفتهم هنا 
بحبها اوووووووي ♥
ربنا يخليها يارب ويحقق كل احلامها
ويسعد ايامها ويعملها الصالح حسب مشيئته
امين†

دونا نبيل:16_4_10:
في حنيتها مفيش مثيل:16_4_16:
دايما بتفتقدنا بقلبها الجميل:Throbbing_Heart:
هي انسانه من بيت اصيل:16_4_9:
شمس بتنور النهار وقمر ينور الليل:16_14_37:
هي للعطاء رمز وللخير دليل:Roses:
الكلام معاها يشفي اي عليل:16_14_24:
دايما ثقتها في ربنا بتلغي المستحيل:16_14_21:
ربنا يخليها لينا ويديلها عــمر طويل:16_14_20:

*


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

​اخيرا جيه دور روح قلبى دودو​حقيقى الكلام اللى هقوله على دودو
مش هيكفيها حقها
ﻻنها انسانة نادر تلاقى زيها فى الزمن ده
دودو بامانة مفيش حد فى طيبة قلبها
وﻻ حنيتها وﻻ عقلها الكبير 
بعشق الكلام معاها
عارفين لما يبقى علاجنا فى كلام مع شخص معين
اهو دودو من الناس دى اللى لما بتكلم معاها بحس براحة كبيرة
 بتحتوى الكل بمحبتها وقلبها الكبير اللى بيساع الكل
 مشفتش فى عقلها الكبير 
وقفت جنبى كتير لوعرفت انى مضايقة من اى حاجة فى المنتدى
ماتسبنيش غير لما تعرف انى بقيت كويسة
بجد مهما قولت عليها مش هعبر عن اللى جوايا ناحيتها
ربنا يخليكى ليا ولينا كلنا ودايما منورة المنتدى
بوجودك الجميل وحكمتك 
دودو بموت فيكى​


----------



## soul & life (10 ديسمبر 2013)

دوناااا .. ايه ده ايه التطورات دى  انا اول مرة اشوف ان بابا صوت هو اللى اختار وكمان اختار حبيبة قلبى وحبيبة الملايين دونا 
دونا حد حساس جدا ربنا يبارك حياتها يارب ويدبر امورها  انسانة رقيقة صاحبة حس ادبى وفنى مميز .. من اول لحظة سجلت فى المنتدى استوقفتنى كتابتها وكزا موضوع ليها مميزين جدا 
بتحب تقرا لناس كتير انا بحبهم ودا طبعا عرفته من مشاركتها 
ودودة جدا ومحبة للجميع وتحب تساعد اى حد تشعر انه محتاج للمساعدة 
حازمة وصاحبة مبدأ وده بيعجبنى فيها بصراحة 
مبسوطة جدا بصداقتها وبتمنالها كل الخير يارب ربنا يفرحها ويبارك لها فى دونا الصغيرة


----------



## روزا فكري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

دونا انا تقريبا ماتعملتش معاها
بس اكيد ليا الشرف اني اعاملها
بس حقيقي بحس براحه بوجودها في المنتدي
وبحس انها العامل الاساسي للمنتدي
وبحب مواضيعها جدا
ودايما متبعاها
ربنا يبارك حياتك يادونا
ويعوض تعب خدمتك ومحبتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (10 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيبة قلبي دونتي الغالية
بعتز جداا بوجودها وسطينا 
هئ من الشخصيات المميزة الرائعة فى المنتدى
وانا بحبها واحترمها كتير 
مهما نقول ونقول مش حيوفي حقها 
ربنا يخليكي لينا وينور المنتدئ بوجودك ياغالية 
هذا اقل شئ نقدمه لكي تستاهلين كل خير ومحبة 


​


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*موضوووووووووووووووووع جميل جدااااااااا وفى غاية الروعة
بس انا جاى متأخر شوية

متاااااااااااااااااابع​*


----------



## max mike (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*وبما ان الدور على دونا
فهى فعلا من الشخصيات الرائعة وذات حضور مميز وقوى جدااااااااااااااا
والكل بيحترمها وبيقدر وجودها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتها فى الخدمة لانها بتتعب جدا جدا من اجل المنتدى​*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (11 ديسمبر 2013)

دونا
كلمة واحدة هقولها
انتى جدعة طيبة 
انتى بجد مافيش منك اتنين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (11 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *عودة من جديد للحبيب الغالي الدكتور " geegoo "
> بعد " دوش " أخونا عياد الذي في كسر من الثانية
> عرف شخصية أخي الحبيب جيجو .... و بالرغم من إنقطاع
> المياة عن مناطق عدة في المحروسة لكن عنده " بأسم الصليب "
> ...




*عودة مُجدداً من أجل الخادمة الرائعة المُمتلئة محبة
الغالية " Dona " و هي أخر من كنت أتوقع تشريفها
لهذا الموضوع لكن أبي الغالي " صوت صارخ " منحنا
أفضل فرصة من ذهب للتعبير عما يجول بخاطرنا نحو
أختنا الغالية ... و عن ضعفي أدين لشخصها الكريم
لأن لها الفضل في كثير من المواقف الرائعة تمنحنا
أن نتعلم من محبة قلبها الجمه للجميع .

خادمة رائعة ... تتعامل بإتزان .... خدومة لأقصي درجة
مجرد تواجدها بأي موضوع تُزيد من قيمتُه ... أتعلم من
شخصها الغالي معني و قيمة " الحزم " حينما يحين وقتُه
فنجدها " صديقة " حين الضيقة ... و مُعينة حين الحاجة .

بالقطع لن نوفيك حقك و قدرك الغالي أختنا الغالية
لكن هي فرصة للتعبير عن مدي الإمتنان و الشُكر

**رب المجد يُعطيك سؤال قلبك أختي الغالية و يُبارك حياتك
و يُديم وجودك ..فلتتقبلي  مننا جميعاً كل و مودة و تقدير و إحترام

إخوتي الأحباء قد لا تُكفيكم سطور و حروف و كتابات
فمحبتكم بالقلوب أقوي و أعمق بكثير و يكفي شرف
التعرف علي أشخاص رائعيين كمثلكم الرائع دوماً

تقدمة الشكر هذه المرة ستكون ل**أبي الغالي " صوت صارخ "
لهذه الفرصة الغالية التي تُتيح العنان لبسيط من مشاعرنا
نحو إخواتنا الغاليين .... 

رب المجد يُديم هذه الروح بالمحبة بين جميع صنعة 

*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2013)

دونا اللى هى سوكينه حبيبتى وصديقتى 
ورفيقه الدرب  شخصيتها فى المنتدى زى بره المنتدى 
وكان من حظى اننا اتقابلنا كتير 
انسانه جميله اوى وطيبه  وقلبها ابيض 
والكل بيحبها لانها تستاهل حب الكل
اجمل بوكيه ورد لاجمل دونا 







طيبه حنينه واخت وصديقه حقيقى وبجد مهما اتكلمت عليها مش هقدر اوفيها حقها 
وطبعا خادمه  مخلصه  ودى اهم حاجه 
وعايزه اقولها بحبك جدا 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 ديسمبر 2013)

لسا داخله بالصدفه و لقيت دونا  هى الى فالموضوع هههههههههه
 اشكرك ابى صوت صارخ على حركت الصطوا المسلح على الموضوع و اختيار دودو حبيبتنا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 بس زى ما قالت بتول-- ان الواحد بيبقى اوقات جواه كلام كتير اوى بس مش قادر يطلعه--
 فانا فعلا كدا---
هى انسانه نادره  جميله -- فى المنتده حازمه كنت فكراها قاصيه من الحزم--
 لكن لما كمان عرفتها فالحقيقه لقيتها انسانه رائعه الجمال-- طيبه الدنيا فيها--
 خدومه لدرجه لا توصف---
حبيتها جدا بطريقه غريبه-- لدرجه انى بقيت نفسى اسمع صوتها كل يوم بس اتطمن عليها هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 او مجرد اشوف اسمها فى المنتدى منور ارتاح--
 و بحس بشعور غريب لما مشوفش اسمها و مشوفش مشاركات ليها .
 دودو مش عارفا اقول ايه-- انتى عارفا انتى ايه بالنسه لى حبيبتى.


----------



## tamav maria (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*

انا لو ها اتكلم عن دانون محتاجه صفحات وصفحات عشان اتكلم فقط عن محبتها للكل ونقاوة قلبها

 من اوائل السخصيات اللي اتعرفت عليها في المنتدي...مؤدبه ومحترمه وطيوبه اوي
بيعجبني اسلوبها في الرد على المواضيع وتلقائيتها في التعامل مع الاعضاء...
 عـــــــــــــــــــــــــسووو  ووووووووووووله  خاااااااااااااااالص 
ودمهاااااااااااااااا شربتات 
وبتحب الناس كتير 
حقيقي مش لاقيه كلام اقوله يا غاليتي لاني مهما كتبت مش ها اقدر اوصفك حبيبتي 
انتي عارفه معزتك عندي كبيره قد ايه 
انتي مش مجرد صديقه انتي اختي وتوأم روحي
ربنا يخليكي لي حبيبتي وعلي امل اللقاء
 

 
*
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2013)

أسمحولى اقوم بتسجيل متابعة 
معاكم فى الموضوع الرائع ده
بصراحة بقالى ثلاث ساعات و نص
قريت كل المشاركات وعرفت قد أيه 
الواحد بياخد بركة كبيرة وهو موجود 
وسطيكم أخوة احباء و أصدقاء أوفياء
وقامات كبيرة فى خدمة أسم رب المجد
بعتذر لو جيت متأخر بس انا حابب اتابع 
واخود بركة .


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 ديسمبر 2013)

تذكرك بقوة صخور البحر بقوة شخصيتها

 ثابته متماسكه بوجه تلاطم الامواج عليها 

بصلابتها تعطيك الثقه والامان بكل معانيها 

ستكون من الخاسرين ان لم تتعرف عليها

ولن تعرف هذا القلب الا اذا سمعت نبضاته

طيبتها وحنيتها عنوان واضح لتواجدها وخدمتها

مثال للرقي اسم كتبته المحبه ........انها دونتنا



​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

دونا مش عارفه اقول ايه عليها 
لان مهما قلت مش هقول كل اللي في قلبي
شخصيه طيبه لابعد الحدود وحنينه اوي
ومن الشخصيات اللي ليها معزه في قلبي كبيره
  لما بشوفها زعلانه بحس ان انا اللي زعلانه بجد
وشخصيه طبيعيه مش عارفه مش عارفه بجد اقول ايه
علي الرغم في ناس ربنا يسامحهم بقا :act19:
بس لمااتعاملت معاها طلعت غير كدا خااااالص
بموت فيها وبحبها جداااااااااا وربنا يعلم اد ايه:love45:
ربنا يخليها ليا يارب ولااتحرم منها ابدا
وبطلب من ربنا يفرح قلبها علطول ^_^
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]تكتب الأقلام والمعانى حائرةٌ*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فكم نحتاج من كلماتٍ ناطقة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]قال لى القلم ويحُكَ ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لإن تطلب للمعانى ..مُردافُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهات للرُقى بديلاً ...ينافسُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن علياءِ الحروف لنا فأنتقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صيغٌ لكلماتٍ...... لعلها تُعبرُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو من بديع اللغات لنا ..فأنتخب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لُغة تسمو كطائرٍ .....يُرفرفُ  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أبت الحروف إلا أن تتجمعَ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بـ ذالٍ أول الأسم ...تفتحهُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و واوٌ من بعدها جاءت تُعطفُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والنون إذا تلتها تأتى وتُنصبُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والألف إذ يختمه يقف ويشمخُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بآخر الإسم دونا ..... ناطقٌ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإذا جاء ذِكرُ الحليمُ المهذبُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بطول الآناة فـ " دونا " .. تُذكرُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]آداب المعانى عِندها ...تسجدُ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و رِقة المشاعر العذبة ...ترنمُ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أفتش عنكي إذا غِبتى وأسألي[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعاتبٌ عليكى دخول التأنفُزِ

:smile01:smile01:smile01
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## oesi no (12 ديسمبر 2013)

وانا مش عاوزكم تعرفوا دونا دى ايه بالنسبة ليا 
مش هقعد اكتب 6 ايام انا 
دى عاوزة يوم اجازة من اوله كدة ويكون لسه راجع من الجيم علشان يكتب من غير ايديه ما توجعه
وكمان بخاف من الحسد 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## geegoo (13 ديسمبر 2013)

لو كان لهذا المنتدي جسدا
ف *دونا* هي قلبه النابض
هي كل معاني " *الليدي* " الجميلة
أخت تثق فيها و في رأيها و حكمتها
و صديقة تشاركك أفراحك و أحزانك
و قائدة تدير الدفة باتزان و هدوء و الأهم بمحبة لا تجد لها مثيلا الا قليلا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي و علي بيتك و أسرتك
و يبارك حياتك و خدمتك
و يعطيكي محبة و تواضع و حكمة أكثر و أكثر
حقيقي فرحان و فخور بمعرفتك
و متشكر ل*بابا صوت* انه اعطانا فرصة لنبوح بقليل من كثير بقلوبنا ....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 يوليو 2014)

*دونا مش راضيه تغضق علينا وترجع الموضوع*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 يوليو 2014)

*ياريت يرجع كان موضوع جميل 
وكان بيظهر روح المحبة اللى بينا 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أغسطس 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *دونا مش راضيه تغضق علينا وترجع الموضوع*​



*ربما لم تعد هناك شخصيات جميلة .....*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (1 أغسطس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ربما لم تعد هناك شخصيات جميلة .....*


كان جاي الدور عليا 
ولما عرفت انة دوري 
لغت الموضوع 
بس كدة انا عرفت السبب 
وانا عايز حقي دلوقتي من دونا 
يا اما .....
قد اعزر من انزر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*عدنا اليكم من جديد
وها نحن نبحث بين طيات المنتدي عن اجمل واروع الشخصيات الجميله المحبوبه 
بعد اخذ موافقه الاستاذه دونا نبيل  الراعي الرسمي لمهرجان الشخصيات الجميله
تم اسناد هذه المهمه الشاقه والجميله في الوقت ذاته 
الي الثنائي اللظيظ ريا وسكينه المنتدي 
شله بيسو 
رورو اوهاب 
وبتول محصل النور 
فليتفضلوا باستلام مفتاح الموضوع  *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*

تذكير بالشخصيات 
النهيسي
tamav maria 
استفانوس
أمة
الياس السرياني
رورو ايهاب 
عبود عبده عبود 
candy shop
oesi no
واثقه فيك يارب 
صوت صارخ
حبوا اعدائكم
aymonded 
+بنت الكنيسة+
Admentios
sparrow
Geegoo
كلدانيه
Dona Nabi
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*الموضوع صعب اصلالالا 
لان صاحبته من اجمل الشخصيات فى المنتدى 
بس هنحاول وامرنا لله *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*وفقنى ياااارب 
الشخصية الجميلة اللى معانا النهاردة 
انضمت للمنتدى 28-11-2011
شخصية محبوبة من الجميع 
تلاقى فيها الاخت والصديقة والام لونها مش كبيرة اووى هههههههه 
شخصية عقلانية تتميز بخفة الدم والحكمة 
مواضيعها دايما مفيدة 
بتفتقد كل الاعضاء وجودها دايما بينور اى موضوع 
قلبها قلب طفلة صغيرة 
بتعتبر المنتدى بيتها التانى
ولا يوم تقدر تغيب عنه 
بتمنى تفضل منورة المنتدى ع طول بخدمتها الجميلة المميزة 
عرفتووا هى مين ؟؟؟ 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*مش معني ان انا اللي مقدم الموضوع اني مش هجاوب 
وبعدين انا روحت جبت اكل وجيت وكلت 
وانا ساكت 
نجاوب بقي 
مشرفتنا الجميله 
نيفو *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*انت تانى يا عياد 
انا قولت بقيت مشرف ومش فاضى للمواضيع دى ههههههه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (9 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *انت تانى يا عياد
> انا قولت بقيت مشرف ومش فاضى للمواضيع دى ههههههه
> *​



ده كلام 
امال اضيع صحتي في ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 سبتمبر 2014)

*فى المواضيع طبعااااااااااا*​


----------



## Comment (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*"شكر وتقدير خاص !! ".. ( بقلم : A. R. / comment )*

*





:story:
ما أروعها [COLOR="#ff66"]كلمات​**يُسَطِرها [COLOR="#ff66"]قَلَمْ[/COLOR] ... بـيـد "[COLOR="#ff66"]كاتـبـة[/COLOR]" ذات [COLOR="#ff66"]إحـسـاس[/COLOR] عالى
غـالـبـاً مـاتـكـون مـصـحـوبـة بـــ[COLOR="#ff66"]ألـم[/COLOR] ... من أُناسٍ؛[COLOR="#ff66"]بـجرح[/COLOR] الآخرين لا تُبَالى
[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
دائماً مواضيعها مملوءة بالحِكَمْ ... من التى تُـفـيد فى عصرنا الحالى
تـَكْـتـُبـها [COLOR="#ff66"]بعنـاية[/COLOR] ؛ وتُغذينـا بالـقـيـم ... لـتـمـلأ "[COLOR="#ff66"][COLOR="#ff66"]فــراغ[/COLOR][/COLOR]" مـجـتـمـعنـا الخـالى
[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
[COLOR="#ff66"]كفراشة[/COLOR] تطير وتجول بين القمم ... تستقى "[COLOR="#ff66"]الرحيق[/COLOR]" من بستان عالى
أبدعت لنا "[COLOR="#cc99"]سُولْ[/COLOR]" بِحِسٍ وقَلَمْ ... بمشـاعر ؛ كثيـراً ماخَـطَـرَتْ بـبـالى
[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]
فشكراً للإحسـاس واليــد والقلم ... لتعبـيـرهم عن "[COLOR="#ff66"]الإبـداع[/COLOR]" المـتـوالى
لكـاتـبـة "مُـبْـدِعـة" نـعـتـبـرهـا [COLOR="#ff66"]عَـلَـمْ[/COLOR] ... من أنشط "[COLOR="#ff66"]أعلام[/COLOR]" مُـنـتدانا الغالى
[COLOR="#ff66"]* * *[/COLOR]​*[/COLOR]


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*نيفو شخصيه جميله
 ومحبوبه من الكل 
 ونشيطه جدا 
ومواضيعها كلها جميله 
وحتى ردودها كلها حكمه 
اختيار موفق جدا رورو *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (10 سبتمبر 2014)

*مبسوطة اوي عشان الموضوع رجع تاني
بس كنت هنبسط اكتر لو دونا هي اللي استمر فيه ..

لان انا ورورو الموضوع كبير علينا
اصل احنا اخرنا ريا وسكينة **





..

نيفياااااااااااان نيفووو
الكلام مايوصفهاش
يعني لو قولنا
الافتقاد , النشاط
الجدعنة, القلب الابيض
الضحكة الصافيه , الدم الخفيف
المواضيع المميزة , الردود القوية
لازم علي طول نقول "نيفياان"



بأمانة انا فخورة جداٌ
ان منتدانا في شخصية زيها
وعايزة اقولها اني بجد بحبها ♥

*​


----------



## tamav maria (10 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مبسوطة اوي عشان الموضوع رجع تاني
> بس كنت هنبسط اكتر لو دونا هي اللي استمر فيه ..
> 
> لان انا ورورو الموضوع كبير علينا
> ...



نيفو فعلا شخصيه محبوبه ورائعه
وفعلا منتدانا محظوظ بشخصيه زي نيفو 
ربنا يخليكي لنا ياقمره وتفضلي منوره المنتدي


----------



## soul & life (10 سبتمبر 2014)

:new8: رورو ميرسى حبيبتى لانك دايما فكرانى وغمرانى بمحبتك الغالية

بصراحة يا جماعة لو فى حد محظوظ هنا مش هيكون غيرى لانى فعلا بأمانة محظوظة جدا بوجودى وسطكم ومعاكم لان قلوبكم الصافية ومحبتكم الغالية اكبر واغلى عندى من كنوز الدنيا 

عياد  ميرسى ليك انت انسان خلوق ورائع الرب يباركك:ab4:

أ / comment  فعلا كلام حضرتك كبير اوى عليا حضرتك بالفعل شخصية متميزة راقية وزوئياتك عالية جدا الرب يبارك حياتك واتمنى تكون دايما معانا فى المنتدى بحضورك المتميز :ab4:

ماريا ميرسى حبيبتى لمحبتك الغالية وانتى كمان بتتميزى  بطيبتك وحكمتك
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك حبيبتى:new8:

tamav maria ميرسى تموفة ربنا يخليكى أنا من بعدك اكييد الطيبة والمحبة كلها عندكيا حبيبى:new8:

لولو حبيبتى اللى محدش بيحبها ادى ههههه ميرسى يا لولو طبعا انتى عارفة انك متربعة فى قلبى وملكيش منافس لكن يا حبيبتى كلامك كبير اوى عليا ومستحقووش

ربنا يخليكم ومنحرمش ابدا من محبتكم  بجد أخجلتم تواضعى 
ميرسى ليكم  اجمل واطيب اخوات عرفتهم .. الرب يبارككم


----------



## kalimooo (11 سبتمبر 2014)

*فيديو مقدم الى المميزة soul & life*

الى الانسانة  المميزة الرقيقة العطوفة soul & life
فيديو اقدمه اليكِ عربون تقديرنا لأتعابك في هذا 
المنتدى الغالي بركة الرب فلتكن معكم
الصوت:
ترتيلة بيزنطية لسيدتنا العذراء ام النور

[YOUTUBE]ee_SZKhvSlg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (11 سبتمبر 2014)

نفيان غنية عن الوصف 
انها انسانة محبوبة من الجميع 
طيبة القلب صادقة 
خدومة مرهفة ىالحس والمشاعر شاعرة 
ينقصها شي واحد 
الا وهو تغيير الجنسية الي الجنسية بتاعتنا 
وتبقي مش ناقصة حاجة خالص


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2014)

الأخت العزيزة *نيفان* soul & life: سلام لكِ من الله يا من طبع في باطنك الملامح المقدسة الشريفة حسب التدبير والنعمة الممنوحة لنا جميعاً في المسيح يسوع...  ولا تتعجبي من قولي لكِ إني أرى في داخلك ملامح الله الحلوة التي تولد في قلبك شوق خفي دائم لله القدوس الحي بمحبة مستترة كسرّ مخفي في داخلك بإيمان بسيط مثل شمعة في وسط الظلام، وأرى دائماً من خلال كلماتك واختيار موضوعاتك وتعليقاتك، النداءات الإلهية واضحة في حياتك، لذلك كان اختياري موفق في إصراري أنك تكوني مسئولة عن المرشد الروحي لأنه مكان مناسب لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب من الله، وبالطبع وبدون أدنى شك الكل شعر بهذا وفرح لانضمامك لفريق المشرفين، لأننا دائماً نتشرف ونبتهج بكل من يحب ربنا يسوع في عدم فساد ويُريد ان يخدم اسمه العظيم القدوس في شركة المحبة التي تجمعنا في سرّ الإيمان الحي ...​

بكل محبة أخوية صادقة كأعضاء في كنيسة الله الحي وكأحباء ولنا شركة مع بعضنا البعض في النور، أُهديك تحية سلام نلناها من رب المجد يسوع المسيح، سائلاً أن يحفظك الله في ملئ محبته واهباً شخصك الحلو أن تتمتعي مع جميع القديسين بشركة محبته في النور، وأن يكتمل فرحه فينا كلنا ويشع فينا نوره وقداسته ويكسينا بهاء مجده العظيم، ويشبع قلوبنا بدسم نعمته الحلو لكي يكون لنا شركة مع يعضنا البعض ومع القديسين في النور البهي المشرق في قلوبنا حسب القصد والنعمة، أقبلي مني كل محبة أخوية في المسيح رأسنا، ولتكوني في صحة روحية وجسدية ومعافاة دائماً باسم الثالوث القدوس الإله الواحد الذي يليق به كل تمجيد آمين


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2014)

كليمو اشكرك اخى الرب يباركك متشرفة وسعيدة بمعرفة انسان رائع زيك وميرسى لزوءك ومحبتك الغالية والترتيلة المباركة الرب يباركك اخى

ابن يسوعنا الغالى انت عارف طبعا انى معتزة بكونى سكندرية لكن علشان خاطر عيونك هقولك سر يمكن ريحك شوية هههه جد جدى كان من اسيوط ارتحت كده يا صعيدى هههههه
ميرسى يا رمسيس لمحبتك الكبيرة والغالية الرب يبارك حياتك اخى ويباركلك فى اولادك
ويرجعك لهم بالسلامة

أستاذى واخى العزيز الغالى /  ايمن كلامك تاج على راسى اليوم انت اهدتهونى وصدقنى 
كلامك شهادة اعتز بها  ومهما قولت وهقول عن دورك الفعال فى المنتدى وفى حياتى الشخصية واد ايه انا اتعلمت منك مش هقدر اوفيك حقك
وكتير اتحملتنى فى اسئلتى واستفساراتى من اول يوم سجلت فيه فى المنتدى كنت لى العون واستاذ مخلص ومرشد روحى بنصايحك وتوضيحك وتفسيرك ليا وللكل
واصلا يوم معرفت انى هكون مشرفة فى قسم المرشد الروحى طيرت من الفرحة
ولحد الآن لانى تلميذة بتتعلم منك ومسنودة بإرشادك وصلواتك
أشكرك استاذى  وبتمنى اكون دايما عند حسن ظنك


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2014)

أختي العزيزة حينما تكون ملامح الله واضحة في النفس مش نقدر غير اننا نشكر الله ونقول آمين ونشارك مع بعضنا في الخدمة التي دعانا إليها إلهنا الحي القدوس وحده، والله قصد اننا نعين بعضنا البعض وننمو معاًُ إلى الرأس، فكلنا بنكمل بعض واي انتقاص أو غياب أخ فنحن ننقص ونحتاج إليه بشدة كما أن اليد تحتاج العين والأذن معاً، هكذا كلنا نحتاج بعضنا البعض لأننا جسد واحد وأعضاء لبعضنا البعض في سرّ الكنيسة، النعمة تكون معك ومع كل اسرتك يا رب آمين​


----------



## soul & life (11 سبتمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> أختي العزيزة حينما تكون ملامح الله واضحة في النفس مش نقدر غير اننا نشكر الله ونقول آمين ونشارك مع بعضنا في الخدمة التي دعانا إليها إلهنا الحي القدوس وحده، والله قصد اننا نعين بعضنا البعض وننمو معاًُ إلى الرأس، فكلنا بنكمل بعض واي انتقاص أو غياب أخ فنحن ننقص ونحتاج إليه بشدة كما أن اليد تحتاج العين والأذن معاً، هكذا كلنا نحتاج بعضنا البعض لأننا جسد واحد وأعضاء لبعضنا البعض في سرّ الكنيسة، النعمة تكون معك ومع كل اسرتك يا رب آمين​




الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك يارب
 ويجعلنا جميعا خدام أمناء لمجد اسم الرب يسوع المسيح ونكون اخوة متعاونين
فى محبة ووئام بيننا نكمل بعضنا بعض وليتمجد اسم الرب وروحه القدوس فينا آامين


----------



## كلدانية (11 سبتمبر 2014)

سول   انسانة جميلة و  شخصية أكثر من رائعة 
احترمها كتير جداً 
واحب  مواضيعها ربنا يبارك خدمتها ومحبتها للجميع
الرب يبارك ويحفظك ياقمر
http://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&rct=j...c6sg-13FQp5gy_Qxrol5O1GQ&ust=1410560041269809 


​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (12 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> كليمو اشكرك اخى الرب يباركك متشرفة وسعيدة بمعرفة انسان رائع زيك وميرسى لزوءك ومحبتك الغالية والترتيلة المباركة الرب يباركك اخى
> 
> ابن يسوعنا الغالى انت عارف طبعا انى معتزة بكونى سكندرية لكن علشان خاطر عيونك هقولك سر يمكن ريحك شوية هههه جد جدى كان من اسيوط ارتحت كده يا صعيدى هههههه
> ميرسى يا رمسيس لمحبتك الكبيرة والغالية الرب يبارك حياتك اخى ويباركلك فى اولادك
> ...


اولا اشكرا لكلامك الجميل 
لينا كلنا 
واحنا بنعتز بيكي حتي لو كنتي من اي مكان في العالم 
اما حكاية جد حدي دي من اسيوط مش غريبة شوية 
ولا هو دة الورق اللي خلاكي اترقيتي 
برضة مش مشكلة 
لانك انسانة تستحقي الاحترام والتقدير 
الرب يباركك اختنا الغالية


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*الموضوع زاد قيمه ونور بيكوا يا غاليين
بشكركوا عالمتابعه والاهتمام..ربنا يعوضكوا تعب المحبه
واختياركوا لنيفو موفق جدااا لانها فعلا من الشخصيات الملائكيه الراقيه ف المنتدى.. تتصف بكل صفات الخادم الامين..وانا حقيقي فخوره بانضمامها لأسرة الاداره.. ربنا يستخدمها لمجد اسمه.. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الكلام عن ( سول ) & ( لآيف )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية أخترتم عضوتين مع بعض ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كدة هنحتار ...عموماً ....واحد منهم ( أم جميلة )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غالبا ( سول ) ...دى بقى مثال للست المصرية الأصيلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة وأنها أليكسندرانية من نواحينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومثال للأم التى تبذل نفسها من أجل بيتها وراحته وراحة أولادها وزوجها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] يعنى م الآخر حاجة تشرررررف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هكذا أستشفيت من جميع مشاركاتها ومواضيعها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أما ( لآيف ) فهى مثال حى للعضو المهذب الراقى فى تعاملاته مع الباقيين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تختلف فى أحترام ومودة ...ولديها القدرة على أفادة الجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو لم تكن تقصد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتضع وتطلب المعلومة ولا تتركها ألا وقد فهمتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:wub: م الآخر نوَّارة المنتدى :wub: [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 سبتمبر 2014)

*بتتكلموا على نيفو ؟؟؟

و أنا نايمة على ودنى 

نيفو أول لما دخلت كانت عاملة زى الل بتجس النبض
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين عرفت إنها إسكندرانية زى حالاتنا
طبعا و فورا روحت على بروفايلها : إسمك و سنك و عنوانك؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فضول بأة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين إتعاملت معاها : لاقيتها طيوبة جدا و خاصة بعد الفضيحة اللى عملتها فيها بنتها لما قالت إنها جرقت الكفتة  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و أخدت الموضوع بضحك و فرفشة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين إعترفت أودامنا فى العيد إنها ما دخلتش المنتدى غير لما عملت الأكل و نضفت البيت و كله تمام 
تبقى ست منظمة جدا كمان
و لما غيرت إسمها : قولت فى سرى بس ديه هتشاغب بأة
و بعدين و لا شاغبت و لاحاجة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أحييكم على إختيارها مشرفة​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> وبعدين عرفت إنها إسكندرانية زى حالاتنا​*


*بس ع الأقل طلعت عارفة ( المندرة )
مش زى ناس أصحابنا :a82:
خلينا ساكتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

*​


----------



## soul & life (12 سبتمبر 2014)

كلدانية .. ميرسى حبيبتى الزوء والرقة عنوانك وانا سعيدة بمحبتك  ربنا يباركك ويسعدك

دونا .. نورتى يا قمر ويارب دايما منورانا ومتغبيش عننا تانى وانا كمان مبسوطة جدا لثقتكم ومحبتكم الغالية  واتمنى المنتدى يكون دايما متألق ويخدم اسم رب المجد ويكون فى احسن حال بناسه اداره ومشرفين واعضاء

أستاذ عبود ... ربنا يخليك سول ولايف مبسوطين خالص من كلامك و انطباعك عنهم  حاجة تفرح ومشرفة واتمنى اكون عند حسن ظن الجميع الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرحك باولادك

ايرو حبيبتى هههه طيبة ومشاغبة تيجى ازاى دى هههههه 
بالفعل انا اعدت فترة مش قليلة ادخل على فترات  اقرا وامشى  يمكن سنة كاملة
وبعدين حبيت المنتدى بكل ما فيه وحبيت اكون اخت معاكم واكون وسطكم سجلت وصدقينى
اول مرة اسجل على النت باسمى الحقيقى  يمكن ده لانى حبيت المكان اوى وارتحت لناسه جداا 
ههههههههه كل كلامك مظبوط انتى اروبة يا ايرو  
لكن انا غيرت اسمى مش  علشان اشاغب لا صدقينى بس حسيت كده افضل والحمد لله اخواتى هنا كلهم عرفونى وعرفتهم 
والكل بيقول نيفيان ونيفو ولا كأنى غيرته اصلا ههههه وده بيفرحنى جدا 

مبسوطة جدا بكلامك لانه بيثبتلى اد ايه انا مش غامضة وشفافة لدرجة انكم قرينى صح جدا
الرب يبارككم ويفرح قلوبكم امين


----------



## soso a (12 سبتمبر 2014)

نيفو 

افتقاد مستمر ومحبه دايما بتشع من بروفايلها 

رقه الاسكندرنيه وجدعانتهم 



ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك 

​


----------



## candy shop (12 سبتمبر 2014)

نيفو حبيبتى انسانه جميله فى كل شىء 
طيبه قلبها حبها للجميع 
جميله فى خدمتها 
من الاخر هى عارفه بحبها قد ايه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مساء الخيرر عليكم

انا اطلب مني اني اقدم شخصية
من ضمن الشخصيات الجميله
والحقيقه رفضت عشان عارفه
اني دمي تقييل واني مقدمة فاشله
فابعد اذنكم استحملوني 
قدركم بقا معلش 

انا عيني وقعت علي شخصية من اجمل الشخصيات
سجلت معانا
 يوم _13
شهرر_ 8
سنه_ 2009
الساعه _ مش عارفه الصراحه :smile01

الشخصية اللي معانا
حد انا بحترمه جداٌ
حد تتمني انك تتكلم معاه
عشان كل كلمة بيقولها
بتتعلم منها حاجات كتيرر
انا بشووف ان من كرم ربنا علينا
انه بعتلنا خادم امين مُحب زيه
ربنا يخليه لينا ويبارك خدمته
:t23::t23:

ومعلش بالمره انا حبه اقوله كلمتين

*ياأستاذي الفاضل اللي انا عارفاك وبالنسبة للأعضاء مش معروف
كان نفسي اكتبلك مقدمة تليق بيك من كلمات ومعاني وحروف
عــــــــايزاك تعرف ان مواضيعك لازم يدخلها الوف والــــوف
وان حد شاف اسمك علي موضوع بيجري عليه قوام ملهوف
عشان يتعلم منك الخدمة والمحبه والزوق والاخلاق يشوف
امانه عليك اوعي ابداٌُ  تفكر في مره تسيبنا اعمل معروف
مارجرجس بحصانه يحوطك ويحميك ابو سيفين بالسيوف
*:new8::new8:
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*بصراحه بقي انا زهقتلي 
الناس بتخش تدعي عليا 
فا لقيت اني اقول الاجابه لواثقه واسيب فرصه لغيري ةالله الموفق*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بصراحه بقي انا زهقتلي
> الناس بتخش تدعي عليا
> فا لقيت اني اقول الاجابه لواثقه واسيب فرصه لغيري ةالله الموفق*​


بس الاجابه اللي انت قولتهالي غلط:smile01

  و اسمحلي احيي موقفك الشهل النبيم
 يووه قصدي الشهم النبيل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 سبتمبر 2014)

:mus25:





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس الاجابه اللي انت قولتهالي غلط:smile01
> 
> و اسمحلي احيي موقفك الشهل النبيم
> يووه قصدي الشهم النبيل




ال غلط ال


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مين يا عياد البت دى زهقتنى مش عارفة يا بتول انتى بس تتكلمى على حد يجيلى زهايمر ومبقاش عارفة اجمع ولا اسم هههههه


----------



## Comment (13 سبتمبر 2014)

*أخونا الغالى فى المسيح / "عبد يسوع المسيح"*







*أخونا الغالى فى المسيح :*

"*[COLOR="#cc99"]عبد يسوع المسيح*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=78084"
[/COLOR]
*[COLOR="#ff66"]*  *  *[/COLOR]*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مين يا عياد البت دى زهقتنى مش عارفة يا بتول انتى بس تتكلمى على حد يجيلى زهايمر ومبقاش عارفة اجمع ولا اسم هههههه


ليه كتا يانيفوو 
دا انا حتي ببسطها وبسهلها عالاخر:smile01​


comment قال:


> *أخونا الغالى فى المسيح :*
> 
> "*[COLOR=#cc99]عبد يسوع المسيح*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=78084"
> ​





comment قال:


> *[COLOR=#ff66]*  *  *[/COLOR]*​


براااافوووووو أ. كومينت
بجد برررررافوو  :ura1:
فعلا الكلام كان علي أ. عبد يسوع المسيح

وكمان برافو لعياد لانه قالي عالجواب الصح
بس محبش يقوله في التوبيك عشان يدي فرصه لحد غيره
شمعه تحترق ياخواتي:smile01
​[/COLOR]


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز عبد يسوع المسيح  خادم امين
وجوده رائع ومفيد للجميع
 مشاركاته فيها افادة  يفضل الاجابة بالمختصر المفيد
مبيحبش يتكلم كتير لكن اذا ناقشته تجد لديه الكثير 
حكيم وخلوق ومحب للجميع .. الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته آمين


----------



## soul & life (13 سبتمبر 2014)

الاخ العزيز عبد يسوع المسيح  خادم امين
وجوده رائع ومفيد للجميع
 مشاركاته فيها افادة  يفضل الاجابة بالمختصر المفيد
مبيحبش يتكلم كتير لكن اذا ناقشته تجد لديه الكثير 
حكيم وخلوق ومحب للجميع .. الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته آمين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2014)

محجوز. لنيفو 
الله يا جماعه مش المفروض الشخضيه تقعد أسبوع ؟؟ 
أنا مشوفتش أنكم اختارتوا نيفؤا أصلا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 سبتمبر 2014)

محجوز لعبد يسوع 
مش هعرف أكتب من الموبائل براحتى


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> محجوز. لنيفو
> الله يا جماعه مش المفروض الشخضيه تقعد أسبوع ؟؟
> أنا مشوفتش أنكم اختارتوا نيفؤا أصلا


*حرام عليكى يا حبو 
ده عياد كان هيجيلة الرعاش مننا يا بنتى 
بقالنا اربع ايام 
وهو قال يوم واحد بين كل سخسية 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (13 سبتمبر 2014)

استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح 
هو اخ غالى جدا 
محترم جدا جدا 
مواضيعه مميزه جدا لأنه بيختارها بعنايه 
فعلا اخ عبد يسوع  شخصيه جميله جدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *حرام عليكى يا حبو *
> *ده عياد كان هيجيلة الرعاش مننا يا بنتى *
> *بقالنا اربع ايام *
> *وهو قال يوم واحد بين كل سخسية *​


 يوم واحد  بين كل سخسيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ليه شاء الله 
 لا مينفعش طبعا كدا نبقى بنظلم الشخصيه-- انا تقريبا خميس جمعه و سبت مببقاش قادرا اشارك--
 و اكيد فيه كدا بردوا عندهم ايام ميقدروش يشركوا فيها--
ليه نمشى بسرعه كدا-- انا احتج ldفين بابا صوت يشوفنى و انا بحتج ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

Soul & Life​ 
ايووووووووووووووووووووووووه يا ناااس عليها دى بجد شخصيه يفوتك كتييير لو معرفتهاش ​ 
 انسانه جميله و مميزه و هاديا و شقيه  و زكيه و كلها ذوق و ادب 
روحها رائعه-- محبتها فوء الوصف--
 بتفتقد الكل و بتسئل على الكل-
بروفايلها عباره عن قلب مفتوح بيشع روح المحبه للكل--
 كتاباتها جميله جدا-- موهوبه بس مدكنه كدا هههههههههههههه
 ام جميله و ربه بيت ممتازه-- 
دا غير بئا ان دمها عباره عن عسل و سكر و شربات
بتحب تروح تصيف فى مرسى مطروح و بتحب الفرسكااااااااااااااااااا ههههههههههه
دا غير ان برجها زى برجى--
 كويس اننا مختلفين فى البرج الصينى ههههههههههه
بحبها جدا جدا و لما تغيب بحس ان المنتدى ناقصه حاجه -- ​ 
كتبت لك باللونين الى انتى بتحبيهم--

 انا فاكرا لما نكشتى فى عضويتك و مش عارفا عملتى فيها ايه-0- فجئه لقيت اسمك بقى مكتوب باللون الرماضى-- قولت فى بالى الاروبه دى داخله بعدى و عرفت تغير لون اسمها ازاى و تخليه مكتوب باللون الرماضى الى هى بتحبه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و اتارى عضويتها معرفش كانت حصل فيها ايه و باقت رماضى  هههه​ 
 مش عارفا اكتب ايه تانى-- انا مبعرفش ابعبر عن الى جوايا  و مش بعرف اوفى الناس حقها --​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 سبتمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح ​ 
بإختصار  هو ........​ 
 الاخ الغالى الجميل
 الخادم  الامين
 المشرف الجديد النشيط
 عاشق لاكل القربان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
 عبد يسوع المسيح-- اسم لايق عليه-- 
انسان جميل--
 انسان رغم ان سنه مش كبير -- بس انسان عاقل و رزين--
بحس ان كل حاجه عنده رزينه-- كلامه -- هزاره -- دحكته-- مواضيعه-- شرحه--
 بحب جدا اتفرج عليه لما يشرح--
 اجاباته بتبقى مملوئه من روح الرب--
 بيشرح بمحبه-- و بتئنى--  مش بيتعصب بسهوله-- مش بيغلط 
 انسان غالى جدا عليا و اعتقد على الكل-- له مكانه مميزه--
يفتقد فى هدوء و بمحبه---
بحسه رغم هدوئه لكن لما يتكلم كلامه  و اجاباته و طريقته الجميله  بتجزب العيون له..​ 
فرحت جدا لما بقى مشرف
 لانى كنت متئكده انه يستحق الاشراف و انه الشخص المناسب فى المكان المناسب--​ 
بتمنى له حياه جميله و فى تتطور دائما للاحسن و فى نمو فى الامان مستمر و فى تقرب للرب دائم--​ 
 و ادى هديه منى ليك ​ 




​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مساء الخيرر عليكم
> 
> انا اطلب مني اني اقدم شخصية
> من ضمن الشخصيات الجميله
> ...



*أشكرك جدا أختى الغالية فى المسيح أ.واثقة ..
على التقديم الرهيب والكلام الجميل والكبير فى نفس الوقت واللى ماستحقوش خالص
أنا اللى باتعلم من محبتكم الكبيرة وروح المسيح فيكم 
وباخد بركة كبيرة من تواجدى وسطيكم 
صلو من أجل الخدمة ومن أجلى كتير​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

comment قال:


> *أخونا الغالى فى المسيح :*
> 
> "*[COLOR="#cc99"]عبد يسوع المسيح*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=78084"
> ​





comment قال:


> *[COLOR="#ff66"]*  *  *[/COLOR]*​



*أ.كومنت ..
شاكر محبتك الكبيرة ..
وباخد بركة كبيرة بشاركاتك الرائعة​*[/COLOR]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الاخ العزيز عبد يسوع المسيح  خادم امين
> وجوده رائع ومفيد للجميع
> مشاركاته فيها افادة  يفضل الاجابة بالمختصر المفيد
> مبيحبش يتكلم كتير لكن اذا ناقشته تجد لديه الكثير
> حكيم وخلوق ومحب للجميع .. الرب يبارك حياته وخدمته آمين


*
أشكرك أختى الغالية فى المسيح أ.نيفيان ..
على كلماتك ومجاملتك الرقيقة .
وصدقينى أنا اللى باتعلم من روح ربنا اللى موجودة فيكم ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> استاذ عبد يسوع المسيح
> هو اخ غالى جدا
> محترم جدا جدا
> مواضيعه مميزه جدا لأنه بيختارها بعنايه
> فعلا اخ عبد يسوع  شخصيه جميله جدا


*
أشكرك أختى ماريا على كلماتك العزيزة على قلبى 
لأنها تخرج من فم خادمة محبة لربنا يسوع المسيح 
وكتير أتعلمت من مواضيعك ومشاركتك 
أذكرينى فى صلاتك ..​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عبد يسوع المسيح ​
> بإختصار  هو ........​
> الاخ الغالى الجميل
> الخادم  الامين
> ...


*
أما بقى أختى أ.حبو الجميلة اللى ماحبتش تتدخل على فاضية وجابت معاها قربانة 
وهى عارفة أنى مدمن قربان من صغرى :w00t:
فهى بصراحة شخصية مجاملة بطبيعتها وقالت كلام كتير كبير قوى على ..
لكن أنا عن نفسى باستمتع بمتابعتى لمواضيعها ومشاركاتها لأن فيها روح جميلة 
خالص كلها محبة وتسامح ودايما بتدخل فى أى مشكلة بروح جميلة تحاول تهديها
ولكن المشكلة خايف من كتر متابعيتى لمشاركتها ..
تبوظلى لغتى العربية :close_tem​*


----------



## تيمو (14 سبتمبر 2014)

الأستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح

شخصيتك جداً هادئة، لكن مرات بشعر أنك خجول في الواقع وكمان في العالم الإفتراضي، فردودك مختصرة وتخشى التعبير بانطلاق وانفتاح بما يجول في قلبك وخاطرك.

تخشى من أن يغضب منك أحد، وتحسب حساب العِشْرة والصداقة، وتحسب حساب أن لا يغضب منك أحد، لذلك قد تفعل أمور قد تكون على حساب نفسك وراحتك. 

بالمجمل قلبك جميل وروحك جميلة وقلمك جميل ووجودك مريح وكلماتك تصيب الهدف مباشرة. كل ما فيك جميل ولكنك غامض نوعاً ما وغموضك لربما سببه أنك خجول نوعاً ما.


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (14 سبتمبر 2014)

الاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح 
من الشخصيات الهامة في المنتدي 
اخلاقة عالية 
محترم 
مش بيسيب سؤال 
لازم يجاوب علية بطلاقة بارعة 
محترم جدا وحبوب 
لازم يدخل قلب اللي بيتعامل معاة بدون استئذان 
معلوماتة كتيرة وغنية 
ربنا يباركة 
ويخلية لينا دايما في المنتدي ​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

MeToo قال:


> الأستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح
> 
> شخصيتك جداً هادئة، لكن مرات بشعر أنك خجول في الواقع وكمان في العالم الإفتراضي، فردودك مختصرة وتخشى التعبير بانطلاق وانفتاح بما يجول في قلبك وخاطرك.
> 
> ...


*
أخى الحبيب ميتو ..
شاكر جدا لكلماتك الجميلة والرائعة والتى أكثر مما أستحقها ..
أنا بالفعل أحاول ألا يغضب بسببى أحد أو أكون سبب عثرة له ..
فالخوف على مشاعر الأخرين وألال أعثرهم هو أكثر من أنى خجول ..
قصر ردودى ومشاركاتى هو راجع لطبيعتى لأنى قليل الكلام ..
ممتن لمشاركتك جدا ..*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح
> من الشخصيات الهامة في المنتدي
> اخلاقة عالية
> محترم
> ...


*
أخويا الغالى الصعيدى رمسيس ..
أشكرك على كلامك الجميل ومحبتك وقلبك الطيب ..
اللى بيحب الجميع ويساع الكل ..
أذكرنى دايما فى صلاتك ..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*إحم إحم

عبد يسوع ؟؟؟

إنسان مهذب و محترم جدا 
*​


----------



## tamav maria (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*اخونا عبد المسيح 
انسان  مهذب
 وطيب
 ومتسامح  جداااااااااااا 
وملتزم*
* وصريح جدا فى كلامه 
*
*لما حد بيحتاج منه اى مساعده عمره ما بيتاخر عليه *
*وعنده روح جميله جدا مع اعضاء المنتدى
حقيقي منتدانا محظوظ بان يكون موجود فيه
عضو كأخونا عبد المسيح
ربنا يدوم حياتك لخدمته في منتدانا
وكل ارجاء المسكونه 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*سلام ونعمة 
شخصيتنا الجميلة انضمت لمنتدانا بتاريخ
09-11-2008 
شخص محبوب من الجميع 
اخ غالى عليا و صديقى الصدوووق 
ردوده دايما جميلة كلها حكمة
عمره ما زعل من حد ولا زعل حد منه 
قلب طيب ومتسامح
 يتميز بخفة دم وتلقائية ملهاش حدود 
 ربنا يوفقه ويكون معاه دايما 
ويارب يفضل دايما منور المنتدى بخدمته الجميلة 
ويااارب يااارب يا عياد ما تعرفه ههههههههه

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*معقول يعني معرفش سي حسبو 

انا جاوبت علشان التحدي بس *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*ده في احتمال كمان الناس متعرفش ان حسبوا هو جرجس منير *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*يالهووووووووووووووووووووى يا خراااااااااااااااااشى 
اموت واعرف بتعرفهم ازاى 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*ده شغل سوس ملكيش فيه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ده شغل سوس ملكيش فيه *​


*عاوزة اتعلم leasantr*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ده شغل سوس ملكيش فيه *​


هو حد هنا بيتحداك يا برنس 
قولي علية


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *عاوزة اتعلم leasantr*​



عليكي وعلي الريفرش


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*أ.جرجس منير ..
شخص محترم للغاية ومثقف ومتزن و أنا عن نفسى أحبه جدا ..
وأحب أن أتابع مواضيعه ومشاركاته وأرائه ..
وأتمنى له من كل قلبى النجاح والتوفيق فى خدمته وفى حياته ..​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> هو حد هنا بيتحداك يا برنس
> قولي علية



دي واحده بخيله بعيد عنك 
حتي في اسمها 
اشترت حرفين وعملتلهم كوبي 

رو  رو


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

طبعا دوة من الشخصيات الجميلة 
اللي مش بتقيم المواضيع 
بتقر بس 
وطيب وزي الفل 
وانسان محترم 
وبيحب يحل اي مشكلة ولو علي حسابة انا عارفة 
وبينام بدري 
وبيفطر الصبح 
ربنا يخلية لينا ويخلي خفة دمة دي 
الرب يباركة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دي واحده بخيله بعيد عنك
> حتي في اسمها
> اشترت حرفين وعملتلهم كوبي
> 
> رو  رو


بتول اية 
تخينة 
طيب انتا عرفت ازاي 
سامع حاجة تاني اية يا عياد 
علي صوتك الصوت بيقطع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بتول اية
> تخينة
> طيب انتا عرفت ازاي
> سامع حاجة تاني اية يا عياد
> علي صوتك الصوت بيقطع



رورو انا عملت اقتباس لمشاركته اهو علشان ميعفش يصلحها 
اتصرفي بقي انا مش هتدخل


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> رورو انا عملت اقتباس لمشاركته اهو علشان ميعفش يصلحها
> اتصرفي بقي انا مش هتدخل


بتقول مالها اوزعة 
لاة كتير كدة يا عياد 
بصراحة لو اشتكت انا هقف ضدك 
اية الكلام دة حتي رورو قاهرية 
مش اسكندرانية 
ولازم تعرف الفرق


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> بتقول مالها اوزعة
> لاة كتير كدة يا عياد
> بصراحة لو اشتكت انا هقف ضدك
> اية الكلام دة حتي رورو قاهرية
> ...


*نعم يا رمسيس بتقول حاااجة 
اصلى مش بشوف بودنى ولا بسمع بعينى 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *نعم يا رمسيس بتقول حاااجة
> اصلى مش بشوف بودنى ولا بسمع بعينى
> *​


عياد بيجيب في سيرتك 
وانا زعلت قولت دي مش اسكندرانية 
دي اختنا الغالية 
وهو مصمم انك جايبة حرفين وكوبي بست 
وكلام من بتوع الناس السوس دول 
بس انا مسكتلوش 
اطمني وراكي رجالة 
انكان هو من قبلي برضة انا من قبلي 
ومش بخاف


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]عبد يسوع المسيح *​*[FONT=&quot]...شخصية جميلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نتفق ونختلف أحياناً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فى المجمل أنسان رائع ومحترم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأجمل شئ فى الدنيا هو أحترام الذات[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جرجس[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...العريس المنتظر بقى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة شخصية لا تقل روعة عن الباقيين أبن بنى سويف الجدع الشهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح هو زملكاوى والعياذُ بالله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنه من اقرب الأعضاء الى قلبى ومن أجملهم خُلقاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 سبتمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [FONT=&quot]*​*
> [FONT=&quot]******​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​*
> TER][FONT=&quot]دة شخصية لا تقل روعة عنع الشهم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]صحيح هو زملكاوى والعياذُ بالله ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إلا أنه من اقرب الأعضاء الى قلبى ومن أجملهم خُلقاً [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​**[/FONT]​[
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[/FONT]​**​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 سبتمبر 2014)

كرجس صديقي الصدوق 
عريسنا المنتظر :999:
من اطيب واجدع الناس اللي اتعرفت عليهم هنا بأمانه
الصراحه الصراحه يعني
الاول كنت بستغلسوا
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  بس اما اتعرفت عليه اكتر
لقيت اد ايه هو طيووووب ودمه خفيف 
وبيحب الناس وخدوم جدا
بس عيبه انه زملكاوي ياحراام 
معلش ماهو مفيش حد كامل برضو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



جرجس بجد انا سعيده وليا الشرف اني اتعرفت علي شخص محترم زيك
بتمنالك كل خيررر وربنا يكملك علي خير يارب
وتجيب العفش وتتجوز بقا وتريحنا منك:t13: 

ألفتلك زغلوله مش خساره فيك
جرجس منير
شخص بعزه وبحترمه كتير
في اخلاقه وزير
وفي زوقه سفير
في قوته فارس
وفي حنيته امير
انسان قلبه كبير
ودايما بيحب للناس الخير
:16_4_9::16_4_9:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جرجس منير
عريسنا القادم الشهير
اخى فى الزملكاويه  هههههههههههههههه
هو انسان جميل-- كلامه قليل--
يبان  فى الاول دمه تقيل-- لكن لما تعرفه تلاقيك من الضحك هتطير--
تكونش دى هى مواصفات الولد التقيل ههههههههههههههه(و بيمشى ازاى كدا كدا هو و يقف ازاى كدا كدا هو ؟؟ هههههههههههههههههههه) لازم اهنزر مينفعش اتكلم جد ابدا ههههههه
 هو انا معرفهوش غير من خلال المشاركات و كلامى معاه قليل-- بس من مشاركاته بعرفه و بعرف افكاره  و شوفته  فى كثر من المواقف-- هو انسان حقانى-- و انسان غير متعصب و انسان له نظره عقلانيه جدا للامور -- 
 بحب ارائه و افكاره--
و فرحت انى شوفت صورته و صوره عروسته -- و الرب يباركه و يتمم له على خير و يكمل معاه حياته و يملاها بركه و سلام


----------



## soul & life (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جرجس منير  .. شخصية لذيذة  وصعبان عليا الايام دى خالص ربنا يعيينه ويخلص شقته
ويتجوز علشان نفرح فيه قصدى يعنى نفرح بيه 
كل المواضيع دى عن الزواج ومشاكل الزواج وانت ولا هنا براحتك بقا انت الجانى على نفسك ههههههههههههه
بنهزر طبعا الزواج ده حاجة كده جميلة ههه جميلة جدا يعنى بتخلى الواحد يشيب قبل اوانه 
يوه بقصد يعنى يعتمد على حاله
المهم  جرجس انسان لطيف ومهذب وخلوق  وله وجهة نظر صائبة كلامه ومشاركاته قليله لكن متابع قوى لكل الاقسام 
ربنا يوفقك ويفرحك بعروستك وتكون ايامك كلها فرح وسعادة  يارب امين


----------



## soso a (17 سبتمبر 2014)

شخص محترم وخلوق

وبيعجبنى ردوده المختصر والمفيده 

ربنا يباركك فى حياته الجديده

​


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*استاذ جرجس شخصيه محترمه 
رده عقلانى كله ذوءومحبه 
وربنا يتمم له على خير 
  شخصيه جميله فعلا *


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)

جرجس منير 
انسان كويس حقاوي
 يزين كلامه ومهذب مع الجميع
الرب يكون معه ويعينه على كل ما ينوي فعله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*جرجس منير 

إنسان مهذب

دمه خفيف 

ذوق

أخلاق

إحترام 

لي الشرف إنه يكون أحد أصدقائى*​


----------



## candy shop (17 سبتمبر 2014)

لا يا جماعه بجد جرجس صعب يتوصف فى كلمتين 
ده بالنسبالى لانه انسان طيب ودمه خفيف جدا 
ودايما بيسأل عليا  وقلبه ابيض وفوق كل ده 
عريس بقى وقرب يتجوز  فين النقود والهدايا 
ده انا بلمله اهو 
ربنا يكمله على خير ويسعد كل ايامه مع عروسته الجميله ​


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *سلام ونعمة
> شخصيتنا الجميلة انضمت لمنتدانا بتاريخ
> 09-11-2008
> شخص محبوب من الجميع
> ...


ميرسى رورو على  ذوقك
رورو شخصية  جميلة بحق
مع انى اتعرفت عليها من مدة مش كبيرة بس بقينا اصحاب قوى 
اعتذر عن ردى المتاخر لانى  زيى منتوا عارفين العريس المطحون ههههه
والنت كان فاصل كمان لية يومين


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *معقول يعني معرفش سي حسبو
> 
> انا جاوبت علشان التحدي بس *​


مرحب بسوسة المنتدى
معلومة بقى تقريبا محدش يعرفها
عياد هو اول  شخص قابلتة شخصيا من المنتدى
وطبعا الحديث عن عياد ملهموش لازمة لانة  معروف اكتر  من محمد مرسى هنا ههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مرحب بسوسة المنتدى
> معلومة بقى تقريبا محدش يعرفها
> عياد هو اول  شخص قابلتة شخصيا من المنتدى
> وطبعا الحديث عن عياد ملهموش لازمة لانة  معروف اكتر  من محمد مرسى هنا ههههههههه



*هههههههههههههههههههه
ملقيتش غير مرسي يعني 
*​


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]جرجس*​*[FONT=&quot] ...العريس المنتظر بقى *​





> ​ *[FONT=&quot]دة شخصية لا تقل روعة عن الباقيين أبن بنى سويف الجدع الشهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صحيح هو زملكاوى والعياذُ بالله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنه من اقرب الأعضاء الى قلبى ومن أجملهم خُلقاً [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


القلوب عند بعضها انا برضة بعزك فى الكورة معزة السيسى للاخوان هههه
لكن على المستوى الشخصى  قصة تانية بقى
شخصية عبود  ميختلفش عليها اتنين 
وواصل هنا  شويتين
دخلت مرة من مددة صغيرة لاقيتة  اترقى وبقى بشرطة ههههه
يدوبك الف بضهرى وارجع الاقى الترقية طارت 
اول  مرة اتاكد ان المنتدى فية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ كملوا انتوا بقى ههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كرجس صديقي الصدوق
> عريسنا المنتظر :999:
> من اطيب واجدع الناس اللي اتعرفت عليهم هنا بأمانه
> الصراحه الصراحه يعني
> ...


ربنا يخليكى  واثقة
واثقة ورور التؤام التنين اصدقائى 
وعلى فكرة فعلا فية صداقة حقيقية على النت  لما تكون العلاقة ليست مرتبطة لهدف معين
وكنتى بقى بستغلسينى ازاى يا استاذة هو انا كنت اعرفك اصلا ههههههه
فعلا الاهلاوية   كدة ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جرجس منير
> عريسنا القادم الشهير
> اخى فى الزملكاويه  هههههههههههههههه
> هو انسان جميل-- كلامه قليل--
> ...


مييييين وصلك فكرة انى مش غلس 
لازم  تمشى على رايك  للاخر ههههههه
ميرسى وربنا يخلى العلاقات بين كل اعضاء تكون فية محبة ودفء
على فكرة نقطة تواصل اعضاء المنتدى مع بعض وعمق علاقتهم الراقية من اسباب استمرار المنتدى ونجاحة طوال هذ السنين
دة كفاية اننا انتماء واحد
دى نقطة كفيلة اننا نبقى اصدقاء قوووووووى ههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> شخص محترم وخلوق
> 
> وبيعجبنى ردوده المختصر والمفيده
> 
> ...


مش عارف اقول غير شكرا


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *استاذ جرجس شخصيه محترمه
> رده عقلانى كله ذوءومحبه
> وربنا يتمم له على خير
> شخصيه جميله فعلا *


ربنا يخليكى 
ميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> جرجس منير
> انسان كويس حقاوي
> يزين كلامه ومهذب مع الجميع
> الرب يكون معه ويعينه على كل ما ينوي فعله


ميرسى كليمو
انت مكن اروع شخصيات المنتدى
وكان شىء محزن  انك اختفيت فترة عنة
بزعل قوى بجد لما شوف شخص كان شعلة نشاط هنا ويختفى كدة
وكليمو مشرف رائع من مشرفي المنتدى
ومش عاوز اقول كان لانى نفسى اشوفة فى الصورة دى من تانى


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جرجس منير
> 
> إنسان مهذب
> 
> ...


اهلا بالهندسة
الشرف ليا
بس من  امتى ايرينى مش بتدخل شمال فى اى موضوع
تغيييير غريب مش هاحبة فيكى ايرينى هههههههه


----------



## grges monir (17 سبتمبر 2014)

candy shop قال:


> لا يا جماعه بجد جرجس صعب يتوصف فى كلمتين
> ده بالنسبالى لانه انسان طيب ودمه خفيف جدا
> ودايما بيسأل عليا  وقلبه ابيض وفوق كل ده
> عريس بقى وقرب يتجوز  فين النقود والهدايا
> ...


ايووووووووووة حلو موضوع اللمة دى لحسن الواحد بقى تحت الحديدة ههههههه
فى سطر واحد كاندى بقى شخصية هنا تخلى الل مش عاوز يدخل المنتدى يدخل واللى ميعرفش المنتدى يحاول يوصلة


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ميرسى كليمو
> انت مكن اروع شخصيات المنتدى
> وكان شىء محزن  انك اختفيت فترة عنة
> بزعل قوى بجد لما شوف شخص كان شعلة نشاط هنا ويختفى كدة
> ...



الله يخليك يا جرجس
اخلاقك اخلاق مسيحي صافي
اي ان روح المسيح في قلبك الشكر الك


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> ملقيتش غير مرسي يعني
> *​


دة حبيبى من ايام الاتحادية


----------



## grges monir (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> جرجس منير  .. شخصية لذيذة  وصعبان عليا الايام دى خالص ربنا يعيينه ويخلص شقته
> ويتجوز علشان نفرح فيه قصدى يعنى نفرح بيه
> كل المواضيع دى عن الزواج ومشاكل الزواج وانت ولا هنا براحتك بقا انت الجانى على نفسك ههههههههههههه
> بنهزر طبعا الزواج ده حاجة كده جميلة ههه جميلة جدا يعنى بتخلى الواحد يشيب قبل اوانه
> ...


ميرسى خاالص ليكى
بس يخرب بيت كدة
معقولة الحول وصل لدرجة انى مش اشوف رد بالحجم دة
بوادر الحياة الجديدة ظهرت
اولها توهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ههههههههههه
بس انتى فعلا لماحة
انا متابع جيد ومشارك ليس جيد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

كفايه عليك كدا ياجركس انت اخدت حقك تالت ومتلت :smile01

*ودلوقتي جه معادنا مع فراشة المنتدي
قمراية ورقتها ارق من الندي:t23:
تتمني تقعد معاها طول المدي
عقله وهادية  اوي وزكية
ودايما كلامها كله عفوية:t4:
لو فتشت جواها هتلاقي
حاجات كتير حلوة مستخبية
خفه دم شقاوة وروح ناقيه:t23:
وقلب ابيض وبرأه ملائكية
تحسها حالمة كدا ورومانسية 
وعليها شوية مواضيع من اللي هيا:t4:

دايما بحس انها عايشة في زمن اخر:t23:
لانها من الاخر شئ غالي وفاخر
اه ونسيت اقولكم انها سجلت معانا
في واحد. تلاته. الفين وحداشر:t4:
*
يارب ياعياد تكون متشولح دلوقتي
هي مش اسمها متشولح برضو:smile01​


----------



## Comment (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*أختنا الغالية فى المسيح : "soso a"*







*

أختنا الغالية فى المسيح 




*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

ايييون هى--
 كنت هقولها

يوووه كانت فرصه عياد مش واخد باله


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*تصدقي فعلا مختش بالي انك نزلتي شخصيه جديده 
هههههههههههههه
بس انا مكنتش هجاوب غير لو في تحدي 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *تصدقي فعلا مختش بالي انك نزلتي شخصيه جديده *
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*
> *بس انا مكنتش هجاوب غير لو في تحدي *​


 و هو فين العضو تحدى ده علشان نخليه ميجيش هنا تانى ابتا
 هههههههههههه علشان متجاوبش هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

برافو أ. كومينت

معلش احبو غيرها في خيرها
لا العكس ياربي خيرها في غيرها 

عياد معلش جت اوت المره دي 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> برافو أ. كومينت
> 
> معلش احبو غيرها في خيرها
> لا العكس ياربي خيرها في غيرها
> ...



صدقيني انا بكلمك علشان تنزلي شخصيه لقيت كومنت معلق ههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 سبتمبر 2014)

سووووسووو حبيبتى رومانسية  ومطلعة 
انسانة لذيذة وفيها رقة وبراءة وطيبة
اختياراتها مميزة ومشاركاتها كمان مميزة
ربنا يفرحها ويسعد قلبها يارب امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (18 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> صدقيني انا بكلمك علشان تنزلي شخصيه لقيت كومنت معلق ههههههههه


معلش انت وكومينت واحد
خلي روحك رياضية بقا ومتقلضمش كدا:smile01​


----------



## R.O.R.O (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*ايه ده سوسو هنا 
لازم بقى اشارك معاكم دى حبيبتشى 
سوسو دى بحسها اختى بجد 
حد يتحب كدا من كلامه 
قلبها جميل بحبها اوووى 
بحب زوقها فى كل حااجة بحسها قريبة منى 
اينعم بنختلف فى الاراء كتير لكن عمرنا ما اتخانقنا ههههههههههه 
سوسو بجد من اجمل الشخصيات اللى عرفتها فى المنتدى :*
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*سوسو شخصيه جميله فعلا 
نشيطه جدا اليومين دول 
وله اراء سياسيه جريئه 
وبنت طيوبه اوى 

ومن اهم انجازاتها انها 
وقعت رايا وسكينه فى بعض :smile01
بجد شخصيه جميله *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*سوسو ممممممممممممممممم

الل كان إسمها سوسا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و بعدين غيرته لما قولت لها يا سوسة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى إنسانة رقيقة و طيبة و تعتبر فى بعض الأحيان من الأعضازور و من الأعضاء فى البعض الآخر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كفايه عليك كدا ياجركس انت اخدت حقك تالت ومتلت :smile01
> 
> *ودلوقتي جه معادنا مع فراشة المنتدي
> قمراية ورقتها ارق من الندي:t23:
> ...



وبجد يا بتول الواحد بيتعلم منك المحبه والجمال ♥♥♥
:-D:-D:-D
انتى عارفه انتى غاليه عليا قد ايه 
المشكله أن حبك بيكبر مش عارف أوقف نموه  فى قلبى 
هههههههههههه
كلامك بجد كتير عليا قوى 
انا حد غلبان مش كل الحاجات الحلوه دى بس عيونك هى اللى جميله وترسم صوره جميله للى حوالينا 

ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك 
ويرضيكى


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> سووووسووو حبيبتى رومانسية  ومطلعة
> انسانة لذيذة وفيها رقة وبراءة وطيبة
> اختياراتها مميزة ومشاركاتها كمان مميزة
> ربنا يفرحها ويسعد قلبها يارب امين




نيفو 

مش عارفه اقولك ايه 

اقولك ان اذا ذكرت الافتقاد الممتلئ محبه ذكرت نيفو 

بجد ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك زى ما بتفرح كل قلب انسان غايب بتسالى عليه بمحبتك 

:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايه ده سوسو هنا
> لازم بقى اشارك معاكم دى حبيبتشى
> سوسو دى بحسها اختى بجد
> حد يتحب كدا من كلامه
> ...




وانا كمان بحب كتيرررررررررر 

يا اوختشى الجميله 

وانتى بقى الناس بتحبك لما تتعامل معاكى ليه معرفش بتعمللهم عمل يمكن كل شئ جايز هههههههههههه

ونختلف بالاراء عادى لكن نتخانق لا ممكن ابدا 
هههههههههههههه

وربنا يخليكى يا رووووورور ويفرح قلبك على طول وتبقى دايما سبب رسم بهجه فى قلوب كل اللى حواليك


----------



## تيمو (18 سبتمبر 2014)

أنا راح أكتب عن جرجس وبعدين عن سوسو ...

جرجس شخص مسالم جداً، وحالم وعايش أحلام وردية جداً. شايف الحياة بامبي 

بتخيّل إنو بيتوتي، يعني مش كتير بحب الطلعات والخروج من البيت ، إنما شخص عائلي جداً وبحب يحافظ على العلاقات الجميلة على طول، يمكن لو خيّرته بين قصر وبيت صغير بحديقة، يختار البيت الصغيرة، لأنو طبعه بحب الناس تكون قريبة من بعض. 

متعلّق بالماضي عشان هيك بحس إنو بعدو عايش أيام الزمن الجميل. حريص نوعاً ما مع الناس عشان يمكن مداخلاته قليلة.

كانت معكم الفتّاحة أم العبد


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *سوسو شخصيه جميله فعلا
> نشيطه جدا اليومين دول
> وله اراء سياسيه جريئه
> وبنت طيوبه اوى
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

وحياتك يا ماريا معرفتش اوقع بينهم 

بس عرفت اخرج من تحت ايديهم 

ههههههههههههه

وسر نشاطى ان باجازه هتلاقينى اختفيت مره واحد مش تقلقى هكون رجعت لوجع القلب قصدى الشغل  

وانا ليا اراء سياسيه هههههههههه جديده دى بجد 

ربنا يخليكى ماريا ويفرح قلبك 

ميرسى كتير


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *سوسو ممممممممممممممممم
> 
> الل كان إسمها سوسا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ايروووووووووو

كل ده تفكير فيا يا ايرو 

هههههههههههههههههه

بصى بقى انتى من الشخصيات اللى بحبها وبخاف منها 

ههههههههههههههههههه

قوليلى ليه ؟؟ هقولك لان رد فعلك دايما وابدا بيبقى غريب بس بنفس الوقت بيبقى عفوى لانه صادر من قلب طيب 
بجد على قد شقوتك على قد طيب قلبك 

بس سؤال انا من ساعه ما سجلت سجلت ب soso a مسجلتش بسوسا 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2014)

*الى الغالية  المميزة سوسو...*

سوسو انسانة رقيقة  حساسة
تحب الجميع ولا تعرف الكره
بسبب ايمانها المميز بالرب يسوع
تمزح او تهزر مع الاصحاب انما ضمن حدود
ولا تجرح احداً بكلامها 
جميلة جداً من الداخل وهذا على ما اظن بسبب ايمانها المفرط

وتقديراً مننا لنشاطها المميز ايضاً
نقدم لها هذا الفيدو مصنوع من
 شوية تصاميم  دمجناها مع شوية موسيقى ناعمة
اليكم الفيدو





​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> سوسو انسانة رقيقة  حساسة
> تحب الجميع ولا تعرف الكره
> بسبب ايمانها المميز بالرب يسوع
> تمزح او تهزر مع الاصحاب انما ضمن حدود
> ...




بجد مش عارفه ارد اقولك ايه

كل الشكر ليكم 

والرب يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## candy shop (18 سبتمبر 2014)

سوسو انسانه حميله ورقيقه 
وحساسه طبعا من اسلوبها  محبه للجميع وقلبها ابيض 
 وبجد دايما بتفتكرنى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى​


----------



## soso a (18 سبتمبر 2014)

candy shop قال:


> سوسو انسانه حميله ورقيقه
> وحساسه طبعا من اسلوبها  محبه للجميع وقلبها ابيض
> وبجد دايما بتفتكرنى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك يا حبيبتى​




عندما نتذكر الامومه الحانيه الرقيقه 

الامومه المحتضنه ابنائها وتفتقدمه وتطمئن عليهم 

نتذكر candy shop

بجد حضرتك اللى دايما بتفتكرينى وتسالى 
انا ببقى مقصره معاكى 

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك خدمتك 

ميرسى ليكى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ايروووووووووو
> 
> كل ده تفكير فيا يا ايرو
> 
> ...



*لا باة كان إسمك sosa 
إنتى هتعرفى أكتر منى ؟؟ :w00t:






سيبك من شخصيتى دلوقتى : إنتى عروسة الليلة 
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> وانا ليا اراء سياسيه هههههههههه جديده دى بجد



*أيوة ليكى أراء سياسية 

كان ليكى أراء فى موضوع الكفتة و لا نسيتى ؟؟

و قال أنا كنت مستنياكى تتكلمى بعد 30/6

لما لاقيتك ما إتكلمتيش : قولت بس يبقى الكفتة إشتغلت :w00t:
*


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا باة كان إسمك sosa
> إنتى هتعرفى أكتر منى ؟؟ :w00t:
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههه

انتى طلعتى من المخابرات 

صدقا  انا مسجله باسم سوسو ومغيرتوش 

بس فعلا انا بحب اسم  sosa وفى ناس هنا كانت بتقولى سوسا لكن مسجلتيش بيه 

قرى واعترفى عرفتى منين


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة ليكى أراء سياسية
> 
> كان ليكى أراء فى موضوع الكفتة و لا نسيتى ؟؟
> 
> ...




لاء الكفته مشتغليتش 

بس لقيت مفيش فايده من الكلام  

بس اللى كل متاكد منه ان الكفته مشتغليتش ومش هتشتغل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (19 سبتمبر 2014)

سوسو الجميله
انسانه رقيقه -- رومنسيه 
هاديه و فى نفس الوقت شقيه ههههههه
ازاى بئا اسئلها هى 
ههههههههه
انسانه طيبه عاقله مميزه-- مواضعها جميله
بحب المواضيع فى منتدى القصص و العبر الى بتحطها
المحبه ماليه قلبها -- كتير القاها تمشى ورايا فى السكرته و الف القاها فطسانه من الضحك على العربى بتاعى  شريره يا سوسو بردو ههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتى سكر يا سوسو و يا رب دايما منوره المنتدى بوجودك فيه 
ربنا يباركها و يملاها سلام


----------



## tamav maria (19 سبتمبر 2014)

انا ما اتعملتش مع سوسو كتير 
بس حاسه انها انسانه جميله ورقيقه هاديه وروحها ملائكيه
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي وتنوري المنتدي


----------



## كلدانية (19 سبتمبر 2014)

سوسو حبيبتي انسانه جميله 

وطيبه وشخصيه هاديه 

وانا سخصيا بحبها جدا 

احب اقرا لها مواضيعا في الشخابيط او اقوال القديسين

ربنا يديم محبتها و خدمتها المباركة 



​


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> سوسو الجميله
> انسانه رقيقه -- رومنسيه
> هاديه و فى نفس الوقت شقيه ههههههه
> ازاى بئا اسئلها هى
> ...


هههههههه 
مين قالك يا حبوا فعلا انا بيجى وقت بتابعك واقعد اضحك فى سرى هههه لأن مشاركاتك ليها طابع مختلف 
ههههههههه 
بجد انتوا من جمالك شايفين حلوه قوة كده 
:t4: 
ربنا يخليك يا حبو
:t4::t4::t4:


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> انا ما اتعملتش مع سوسو كتير
> بس حاسه انها انسانه جميله ورقيقه هاديه وروحها ملائكيه
> ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي وتنوري المنتدي


بالهوي روح ملائكية مره واحده
ربنا يخليك يا تماف وانا لا الشرف انى أتعامل معاك 
لأنك من الشخصيات الخدمه الحلوه هنا 

ربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى طلعتى من المخابرات
> 
> ...



*مصدقاكى جدا 

أكيد أنا الل إتلخبطت 

أما من ناحية عرفت منين : أكذب عليكى لو قلتلك إنى فاكرة عرفت منين​*


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> سوسو حبيبتي انسانه جميله
> 
> وطيبه وشخصيه هاديه
> 
> ...



لاء بقى اذا ذكرت الرقه والهدوء اكيد وبكل تأكيد تذكر كلدانية 
انتى من ارق الشخصيات اللى اتعرف عليها 
وربنا يخليك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مصدقاكى جدا
> 
> أكيد أنا الل إتلخبطت
> 
> أما من ناحية عرفت منين : أكذب عليكى لو قلتلك إنى فاكرة عرفت منين​*




:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:

الله بقى 
ايه المخابرات اللى مش عارفة مصادرها دى


----------



## إيمليــآ (19 سبتمبر 2014)

*,.*

مش عآرفة أشآركـ من غير مآ أعلق على كل آلشخصيآت إللى فآتت
بإختصآر منتدى آلكنيسة فيه كمية من آلشخصيآت *آلمميزة* و*آلمختلفة *و*آلمنفردة* , شئ يخلى آلإنسآن يندهش فعلاً إنهم إتوجدوآ فى مكآن وآحد
وأجمل شئ إن فيهم مجموعة من آلنآس آلنقية إللى أغرب وأعجب يتوجدوآ لسه فى آلحيآهـ دى ههههه

ومنهم بكل آلتأكيد* سوسو* , من أول مره شوفت إسمهآ آلصغنن أبو حروف صغننة وهى شدت إنتبآهى
إنتِ جميلة جداً وأجمل مآ فيكـِ نقآئكـ وبرآئتكـ , ربنآ يحآفظ عليكـِ  





*.،*​


----------



## soso a (19 سبتمبر 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *,.*
> 
> مش عآرفة أشآركـ من غير مآ أعلق على كل آلشخصيآت إللى فآتت
> بإختصآر منتدى آلكنيسة فيه كمية من آلشخصيآت *آلمميزة* و*آلمختلفة *و*آلمنفردة* , شئ يخلى آلإنسآن يندهش فعلاً إنهم إتوجدوآ فى مكآن وآحد
> ...



:66::66::66:

توأمى الروحى 

ههههههههههههههه

اسمحيلى اقولك كده لان شرف ليا اكون توأم الرقه والجمال والذوق و........ لو فضلت اقول فى صفاتك الجميله مش هخلص 

ربنا يخليكى  وفرح قلبك دايمااااااا انتى من اروع ما قابلت هنا  

:t4::t4::t4::t4::t4:


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*الشخصية بتاعت النهاردة سجلت معانا بتاريخ 
**16-02-2008
من اجمل الشخضيات اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى 
حد خدووم بدرجة متتوصفش 
انسان طيب جدا وجدع اووى 
اخ بمعنى الكلمة 
تفخر انك تعرف انسان زيه بشهامته بجدعنته 
حقيقى فخورة انى اعرف اخ زيه 
بتمنى من ربنا يرجع المنتدى وينوره من تانى بوجوده الجميل 
وبخدمته ومساعدته للكل 
وبتمنى من ربنا يكون معاه فى كل خطوة فى حياته   *​ ​


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> :66::66::66:
> 
> توأمى الروحى
> 
> ...



*يآ حبيبى دآ آلشرف ليآ أنآ صدقينى *:66::66:

آلحقيقة دى حآجة تآنية أقدر أشكر عليهآ آلمنتدى
إنه عرفنى بكم ثكرآية قريبين منى فى حآجآت كتير وأعتبرهم توأئم ليآ
روزآ وجلآكسى وآلمنضمة حديثاً سوسو ههههه

يلآ حد يزود :59:




مش عآرفة رورو بتتكلمى عن مين
آلبعد بردو وآلذآكرة على قدهآ هههه , هستنى أعرف 




*.،*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *يآ حبيبى دآ آلشرف ليآ أنآ صدقينى *:66::66:
> 
> آلحقيقة دى حآجة تآنية أقدر أشكر عليهآ آلمنتدى
> إنه عرفنى بكم ثكرآية قريبين منى فى حآجآت كتير وأعتبرهم توأئم ليآ
> ...





ربنا يخليكى يا ايمليا 

دايما منوره المنتدى بتواجدك الجميل الرائع


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الشخصية بتاعت النهاردة سجلت معانا بتاريخ
> **16-02-2008
> من اجمل الشخضيات اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى
> حد خدووم بدرجة متتوصفش
> ...




 *بوب كمبيوتر*​ 


:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


صح ولا لاء 

​


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *الشخصية بتاعت النهاردة سجلت معانا بتاريخ
> **16-02-2008
> من اجمل الشخضيات اللى اتعرفت عليها من المنتدى
> حد خدووم بدرجة متتوصفش
> ...



بوب كمبيوتر


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

بوب كمبيوتر


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> *بوب كمبيوتر*​
> ​





kalimooo قال:


> بوب كمبيوتر


*استنوا كدة يمكن مقعش 
مش مصدقة نفسى ان حد غير عياد عرف 
هههههههههههههه 
برافو سوسو وكليمو اجابة صح 
راح تربحوا معانا 75 قرش
 :ura1::ura1::ura1:
*​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استنوا كدة يمكن مقعش
> مش مصدقة نفسى ان حد غير عياد عرف
> هههههههههههههه
> برافو سوسو وكليمو اجابة صح
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

طيب سؤال كل واحد 75 ق ولا احنا الاتنين نقسمها على بعض 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

*ايوون تبعا تقسموهم 
ويا حبذا لو قسمتوهم ع 3 
هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ايوون تبعا تقسموهم
> ويا حبذا لو قسمتوهم ع 3
> هههههههههههههههههه *​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هى متقبلش القسمه ولا على اتنين 

تقبل القسمه على واحد 

وبما ان كليمو بيتعامل اما الليره او الدولار تبقا لبلده 

هيتبرع بيها ليها 

ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

ليه على تلاتة
هههههههه


----------



## soso a (20 سبتمبر 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ليه على تلاتة
> هههههههه




حسبت نفسها 

يعنى بتدى الهديه وبصه فيها 

هههههههههههههههه

فى الاخر لما قلتلها هخدها كلها قالتى هاتى 5 قروش منهم


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> حسبت نفسها
> 
> يعنى بتدى الهديه وبصه فيها
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 سبتمبر 2014)

ياسلام عليكي يارورووعلي اختيارك الجميل
بيبووووو الله عليه بجد
انسان خلووووق
طييييييييييييب
حنييييييييييين
كرررريم
متواضع
حسااااااس جداٌ
قلبه برئ كدا
روحه جمييييييله
انا ساعات كنت بحسد نفسي
اني اعرفه  !

بيبو انا بعزه جداٌ بجد
وبحترمه اووووي
بوووب *اخويا الصغنن*
انا بجد نفسي يكون شايف كلامي دلوقتي
عشان اقوله وحشششششتنا
وحشتني ايام سهرنا انا وانت ورورو ولعبنا لعبه الصراحه لحد الصبح 
مفتقدينك بجد 
نفسي ترجع تاني وتطمنا عليك
.​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 سبتمبر 2014)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *استنوا كدة يمكن مقعش
> مش مصدقة نفسى ان حد غير عياد عرف
> هههههههههههههه
> برافو سوسو وكليمو اجابة صح
> ...




*الهي تنشكي في معاميعك 
اجاوب ازاي وانا نايم حضرتك 
وبعدين مش لسه بدري علي الشخصيه الجديده 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الهي تنشكي في معاميعك
> اجاوب ازاي وانا نايم حضرتك
> وبعدين مش لسه بدري علي الشخصيه الجديده
> *​


*مالكش دعوة بمعاميكى 
ﻻ عاجبكوا كدا وﻻ كدا 
نتاخر تقولوا اتاخرتوا 
نبتدى تقولوا بدرى 
غلبتونا بقى هههههههههههه
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*بوب يعني الدماغ النضيفه المتكلفه 
يعني الجدعنه 
يعني ترن علي هو يفتح ويرد هههههه
بجد بوب من الشخصيات القليله اللي ليها طريقه مريحه في التعامل 

يا ريت نرجع نشوفه تاني *​


----------

